# We Love Chart Stalking



## Tallmom2b

Hello Ladies! :flower:

Just thought it would be great to start a fresh chart stalking thread! Whether you're waiting to O or in the TWW, this is a great place to come and get your chart stalked! :happydance:

:dust:


:yipee:OUR TTC CHARTS:yipee:

*ashknowsbest*
isittoolate
*LilyV*
:blue::bfp: *Lisa92881*:bfp::blue:
*mammag*
:bfp:*rmsh1*:bfp:
*scerena*
:bfp:*sharn*:bfp:
*smooch*
:bfp:*stinas*:bfp:
*Tallmom2b*
:bfp:*tekkitten*:bfp:


​


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm in! I'll be charting next cycle!


----------



## mammag

I'm IN!! Chart is in my Siggy!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

mammag - looks like you O'ed! 2 more days and you'll have crosshairs! Yay!


----------



## Tallmom2b

I'm really psyched for this new thread!! 

mammag- it does look like you have o'd! :happydance:


----------



## rmsh1

I am still in the learning stages of charting, so count me in!


----------



## mammag

Thank You, Thank You ((takes a bow)) So happy to be in my 2ww.


----------



## Stinas

Im in! 
Drama Free....ADULT Charters! lol


----------



## Stinas

mammag - Hiiii long time no see!!!!!! YAY for TWW!!

Ladies - I just bought those wondofo OPK's.......can I just pee on them or I have to do the cup thing?


----------



## mammag

Lol, well I'm pretty dramaliscious, lol. I'm totally j/k.


----------



## mammag

I use a cup for mine, got my positive yesterday and today, will post a pic for your reference.


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0049.jpg

Beautiful :) But keep in mind, my OPK's tend to be way darker than most peoples, so your may not get quite that dark.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas said:


> Im in!
> Drama Free....ADULT Charters! lol

:haha: :hugs:!


----------



## Stinas

mamag - Dramalicious! lol Thanks for the reference! I usually just use the Clear Blue Digital smiley OPKs, but decided to buy more of them and wondofos because im tired of spending $$ on digis i use up to 3 a day before getting my smiley sometimes...i used 3 boxes last cycle...thats not normal lol 
I dont know if I can do the whole cup thing. Can I still pee on the stick? Isnt it the same thing? lol

Ash - HI mean girl! haha


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - Are you going to post all our links to charts on first page?


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi girls! Stinas invited me, hope it's ok if I continue to chart stalk even though I have my BFP. :blush: And of course, I appreciate the new, drama-free, vibe that this thread has going on!

Stinas - Yeah sorry you need to pee in a cup. LOL. It needs to be dipped for like 5 sec so peeing on it won't work. I just use those disposable dixie cups and toss them after.


----------



## ashknowsbest

This has been a funny day I must say and I think I'm going to start charting tomorrow. I know I'm crazy and I shouldn't do that but I want to.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - I'm happy you're here =D


----------



## Lisa92881

Aw Ash that comment just made me tear up. (Good God I'm a sappy mess lately! LOL :dohh:) I'm happy you girls will still have me. I've commented in a few 1st tri threads but I don't feel like I have any friends there, I'd rather hang around here.


----------



## Stinas

YAY Lisa!!!
I think you deserve to be here! We need at least one BFP chicka here for inspiration...especially since you have had crazy cycles and been through it all just like most of us. 

Ash - yes...please chart lol.....im telling you...i look at your chart like wtf AF came for her...then im like duh.......you would think i would remember that you skipped this charting cycle...but noooo i still look lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - hopefully I will get my bfp this cycle and you can have one friend in the 1st trimester area! 

Stinas - :haha: I have wanted to chart for a while but I've been holding out. I think it's time though! I really hope that I get my bfp though! 

On the symptom subject, I've been taking a nap the past 3 days around 1 or 2 o'clock! Today I woke up with cramps but they only lasted a little bit .. maybe I'm getting my pre period cramps? How dumb! Oh and a little bit of TMI but my nipples are so sore today I can barely wear a bra!


----------



## Lisa92881

mamag - Sorry to hear about your miscarriage. :hugs: I was so confused when I saw your name, I was like I thought I remembered seeing her post that she got a BFP...? But like you said in your vlog, at least you know things are working in there. I love how in your video you talk in ttc-lingo (OPK, FRER) it made me giggle. I'm glad you are feeling good and ready to try again. :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Those symptoms sound really good Ash!!


----------



## Stinas

Great...now I have to find cute dixie cups lol

Ash - fx my dear!!!! Chart away so we can stalk!!!!!!! I cant take it anymore!!!! lmao!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - I'm with you on finding dixie cups, I should have my wonofo's tomorrow so I'll be testing tomorrow on until I get my bfp! Oh and charting =D If I can remember! 

Lisa - I can't remember if you said already but when you got your bfp were you having any symptoms?


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies :)

Tallmom invited me onto the thread :dance:

Hope every one is doing well??
Sorry I have been absent from the other thread my chart is soooo boring with no ovulation I didnt even want to think about my chart :haha:

Im currently cd28 and NO ovulation- so much for the op helping!

Stinas, Tallmom, Lisa, Ash how are all you ladies??? Sorry I havent caught up much with you all...

And mammag- great opk :dance: your officially in the tww- hopefully you will be a soy graduate :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Scerena - What's OP? And how are you doing other than being annoyed at ovulation and charting?

I'm doing good, 8 dpiui and just waiting to test!


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> Stinas - I'm with you on finding dixie cups, I should have my wonofo's tomorrow so I'll be testing tomorrow on until I get my bfp! Oh and charting =D If I can remember!
> 
> Lisa - I can't remember if you said already but when you got your bfp were you having any symptoms?

Well my boobs didn't hurt right after ov, which they usually do. But they did start like 10dpo. I had some cramping like 8ish dpo, kinda dull and mild. I had some cramps my previous cycle (first on Clomid) so I didn't think much of them, but I guess it was probably implantation. 10 dpo I was really cranky at work, like could feel my blood boiling and getting annoyed over the littlest things, which isn't like me. Nothing too crazy.


----------



## scerena

Ash- Sorry I meant my operation (laparoscopy, hysteroscopy and ovarian drilling) that I had done in january...
I am ok apart from that, looking for a holiday to book now...

You done iui :dance: shows how long I havent been on the old thread- How did it all go? When will you test??? x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - thanks for reminding me of your symptoms! I'm experiencing the same things so maybe this will be it FX'd! 

Scerena - A vacation/holiday sounds awesome! IUI went well! OH has a count post wash of 57 million! The procedure went fine except for the cleaning of the cervix part, that wasn't fun! But it's not supposed to be I guess. I liked OH's sperm count though, I was really happy about that. Now I'm just waiting, waiting, waiting! I thought the TWW was bad before but boy did I have no idea!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Ladies! :)

I've updated the first page with all of our charts so far, that was a learning experience, wasn't sure how to make our names be the link to our FF page, but I figured it out! :happydance:

Let me know if you'd like the color of your name changed ;)

Stinas- I've been using a cup for those cheapie OPKs, isn't crazy how expensive the smileys are!?

mammag- Whew! That's a sexy bfp OPK!! :thumbup:

Ash- I keep looking for your chart too! :dohh: Glad you'll be charting again.
All your symptoms seem really great so far, FX!

Lisa- Very glad to see you hear, thanks for sticking with us :hugs:

rmsh1- Welcome! :flower: Looks like you are having a long cycle, but looks like you are about to O! :thumbup: 
I'm in the middle of one now myself :( :dust:

AFM- I've decided that I am going to take the prometrium if nothing happens by CD 60. I'm still chicken to take it, but i'm ready to get the show on the road!


----------



## Tallmom2b

scerena- yaaaeee! Glad you joined the thread :hugs: 
Sorry your in a long cycle:( I was wondering, have you ever taken prometrium to induce AF? I'm hoping to gather positive feedback so i'll have the guts to take it if I have to.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Tallmom - we're all here for you if you decide to take the promertrium. And no we won't feel the side effects but we're here for moral support!


----------



## mammag

HI girls!! My you all are chatty!! Lol, I haven't even been able to log on half the day!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well you weren't missing much! The site was down for about 4 hours, I feel so lost with BnB! :haha:


----------



## mammag

Oh goodness me too, I literally just stare at the computer at a complete loss as to what people NOT ttc do on the internet!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: me too! It's either BnB or facebook and facebook is getting annoying! Lol.


----------



## mammag

I have a secret TTC group on FB that I LOVE!! Lol, so it does help fill my time when I'm not on here.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm so nervous about doing anything TTC on facebook! I'm just afraid something will get out and I'm not ready to tell friends, only my close family knows!


----------



## mammag

I get nervous occasionally when I post things, but it is Secret. Their are only 12 members in the one I mainly post on, and no one but the members can see your posts, even though I do occasionally freak out and think I posted as a status update.


----------



## mammag

But I never have!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lol. Yeah, well one day I'm sure I will get the courage but not now :)


----------



## mammag

Tallmom, what have you tried to bring up O?


----------



## Stinas

scerena - Welcome!!! Dont worry...you were not missing out on the other thread....trust me lol

mammag - I feel the same way!!! Im a bit lost with out it! Your taking soy this cycle too right? I feel it shortened my cycles. Last cycle I didnt take it because of the HSG and it stayed the same as the last cycle....I was shocked!

Tallmom - YAY! for the links!! Looks sooo much neater lol


----------



## rmsh1

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi Ladies! :)
> 
> I've updated the first page with all of our charts so far, that was a learning experience, wasn't sure how to make our names be the link to our FF page, but I figured it out! :happydance:
> 
> Let me know if you'd like the color of your name changed ;)
> 
> Stinas- I've been using a cup for those cheapie OPKs, isn't crazy how expensive the smileys are!?
> 
> mammag- Whew! That's a sexy bfp OPK!! :thumbup:
> 
> Ash- I keep looking for your chart too! :dohh: Glad you'll be charting again.
> All your symptoms seem really great so far, FX!
> 
> Lisa- Very glad to see you hear, thanks for sticking with us :hugs:
> 
> rmsh1- Welcome! :flower: Looks like you are having a long cycle, but looks like you are about to O! :thumbup:
> I'm in the middle of one now myself :( :dust:
> 
> AFM- I've decided that I am going to take the prometrium if nothing happens by CD 60. I'm still chicken to take it, but i'm ready to get the show on the road!

Thanks for the welcome! I was starting to get a bit disheartened with this cycle, my first ever to be this long. CM has dried up and I thought maybe I wasnt going to O this month, and my AF might come on CD34 still. But today, while my temp is still down, I have a lot of ferning on my ovulation microscope, so perhaps I really am about to O. Will test with OPK after work. My last two days OPKs were almost as dark as the control line. I actually just want this long cycle to be over now


----------



## rmsh1

Here are my last few OPKs
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2699.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## scerena

Ash- Yes your oh's count was good :) How exciting! I have never had a cervix wash so I haven't a clue what it feels like but sounds uncomfortable... fx'd you get your :bfp: on your first iui :)

Tallmom- cd50! grrr that is sooo annoying right! Looks like my cycle is going to be looooong too :(
Yes you can count on me to have taken pratically everything :haha: I took provera, think it took 10 days for my af to show or 10 days after my last pill, cant exactly quite remember? But other ladies get their af whilst on there pills, if the cycle drags out too much then give them a go??

Mammag- :haha: I am exactly the same lol BnB was down for two days for ages for me and I kept logging in constantly on my phone, then I would mess around on google with nothing to do, I ended up looking on other ttc forums (nowhere near as good as BnB) and ended up looking for ttc treatments- I think I will be so lost when I finally am pregnant- but will be a well deserved rest :)

Stinas- Good I dont feel so bad for not being active on the other thread if I havent really missed out :) How have you been anyways???

rmsh- I would say your opk's are getting close... keep bd'ing just incase :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ash- thanks for the support. If I take it I'm going to treat it like an experiment and log each day on here. Maybe I'll make a bnb journal so that other women who have to take it can have a day to day synopsis:)

Rmsh- keep :sex: ! Looks like your body is gearing up:). Keep bding until you get that temp rise three days in a row:thumbup:

Mammag- I've tried SI (didn't work) but this cycle didn't try anything. I've been taking Maca for a week so far. I just want a new cycle to start so I can start clomid!

Scerena- yup, definitely sick of these long cycles!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Okay ladies! Pray for me! I got up this morning and noticed my panties were wet!! Lots of watery cm and my cervix is waaaay up there :happydance:

Let's hope my body can follow through!! 
My temp isn't accurate, I don't think cuz I got up once and went back to bed and tossed and turned for a couple hours.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Tallmom - FX'd AF shows ... never thought I'd say that but I want you to be able to get onto next cycle! I think logging everything about your promertrium journey on here (if you end up taking it) is a great idea to help other ladies! 

Scerena - thanks for the crossed fingers! Maybe 1st time is a charm.

AFM - last night I had some pain really low on my right side, it almost felt like it was in front of my pelvic bone. Uhm, then I just had cramps all day off and on so we'll see. Only 3 more days and then will be a good time to test for real even though if I get my IC's today I'll be testing today!


----------



## mammag

Praying for you TallMom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had to switch the temp on my chart from yesterday :( And if your interested I'll explain, time changed here on Sunday. I haven't slept right since, been going to bed at 2-3am and I get up at 8, which is when I usually temp, (but is still 7 o clock in my mental brain, lol) So yesterday at 8, my temps was 96.8 then at 9 which is technically when I usually take it it was much higher, but this morning at 8 it was still 96.8, I really feel like I O'ed and am not entirely sure what happened :( Boo.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I charted this morning =D Lol.


----------



## mammag

Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## Tallmom2b

mammag- keep bding! Your body is still trying to release that egg. 

Ash- It will be nice to stalk your chart again ;)

I did some ovulation yoga this morning :haha: I'm going to every morning to help O along. Usually O happens around this time. It was extra late last cycle and I'm really hoping that wont happen again! I'm going to poas this afternoon, hope I get that smiley!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I love yoga! Maybe if I don't get my bfp I can try ovulation yoga. I told OH that I'm doing yoga while I'm pregnant, like pregnancy yoga =D


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- I hope that you are ovulating :dance: and I hope that you have bd :) All good signs :) Whats ovulation yoga??? 

Ash- I hope that you get a :bfp: in a few days gl hun...

mammag- you I am sure you will ovulate very soon or have done today as that opk was very dark definately a positive :) so fx'd you see a nice temp rise tomorrow.


----------



## Tallmom2b

I have a DVD of fertility yoga and it's broken into 4 practices, menstration, Pre ovulation, O and LP. In the perfect world I'd do it everyday, but in the perfect world I'm pregnant so :shrug: :haha:

There's different stretches and postures with breathing exercises. I do think it helps:)


----------



## scerena

Whats the name of the dvd hun? I might get myself one :) x


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'll have to try that out! I really hate this TWW. One minute I'm feeling good and then the next minute I'm feeling like I'm never going to get pregnant ... it's crazy!


----------



## Stinas

Hey ladies!!!!
Glad to see this thread is thriving! hehe

I always wanted to try Yoga...but im not much of an exercise person. lol Wish I was, but im more like the people that pay for the gym membership but never go. Sad but true. 

scerena - Yes, you missed nothing at all hehe.....im good...just waiting for that BFP....and waiting and waiting and waiting lol

Tallmom - I hope you O or at least AF come so you can start your clomid! Yay!

Ash - POAS!!! and thanks for charting hehe


----------



## ashknowsbest

That's so funny about the gym because I just did that the whole year we lived in our apartment in marlton! We got a membership to LA fitness and I used it maybe 5 or 6 times! :( Makes me feel crappy but I have just been so distracted with TTC that I don't feel I have the energy to go!! 

And I really want to POAS but I'm not going to yet because it's too early!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and my IC's aren't here yet! Lol.


----------



## Stinas

Ill send you a few lol

Yeah about the gym...I had every single excuse to not go. It was a waste of $$...could have bought a few shoes with that...grrr..hehe


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha:! OMG when I was looking at the prada bag I wanted I looked at shoes while I was there! AHHH, I want a few pairs! My OH said if I'll give up the bag I can have the shoes but I really want the bag! :) He loves to taunt me!


----------



## Stinas

I say get the bag!!! The shoes you can always get later...its easier to convince them to buy the shoes...trust me hehe


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha:


----------



## Stinas

:flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

ahhhh I just want to know if I'm pregnant or not! I'm getting so annoyed! I keep feeling these cramps and just wanting to know but then the odds for IUI are shitty!


----------



## Stinas

I always thought they were better? I still dont understand the entire process.


----------



## scerena

Stinas and ash :haha: think of all the shoes you missed out on!

Stinas- the waiting game suck right! I wish I was lucky like some girls who get drunk, lay on their back and then BAM pregnant! Maybe drinking, smoking and partying all the time is good for you maybe we are doing it all wrong :haha: lifes is so boring ttc I need to grt a new distraction but I find it impossible...
X


----------



## Stinas

Trust me....if you see one of my walk in shoe closets you will know I never missed out lmao

The waiting game does suck big time!! I agree!!! I wish I can get drunk and pregnant! A friend of mine got preg after one night too....and she just told me her brother got his gf of 2 months preg now....USING A CONDOM! WTF!?! Oh and I have never heard of this...a pill instead of getting an abortion? Does the same thing? Is this chick lying? Not making this a rights convo either, but WTF! Why is it super easy for the people that dont want them and super hard for the ones that do? I just dont understand how life works sometimes! 
Its just been a mess of a night last night...found that out, then my poor cousin got in trouble....i figure something has to go right now I hope


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wow, lots of drama over there right now Stinas! My life is so boring, I feel bored! They do have that pill you can take like the night after if the condom broke or something so maybe that's what she's talking about? It really is sad that people can get pregnant like bam! And people who want it, can't seem to get it! Depressing! We will have our turn though, I just don't know when!


----------



## scerena

I too have sooo many shoes I just got rid of a load that I dont wear anymore..
Hopefully things go right for you :)
Yes thats true a pill and thats the abortion nowadays... And yh ash I know the pill you are on about also too...
All these super fertile people grrrr my sister is a very fertile person she has four kids she fell pregnant on one of her contraception injections ages ago! All my brothers and sisters have kids with no troubles guess i picked the short straw...
It WILL happen for us all soon thought wont it ladies :)


----------



## Smooch

Hey ladies...id like to join:) Just started using FF this cycle. This should be a good thread for learning...i hope lol  ;)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Welcome to the thread! Have you tested yet since you're 13 dpo and you still have a high temp?


----------



## Smooch

ashknowsbest said:


> Welcome to the thread! Have you tested yet since you're 13 dpo and you still have a high temp?

Well...last night i was feeling out...and could feel AF creeping up..so I just wanted it over with...so we DTD....and (tmi) when done wiped..had pinkish red....but when i woke nothing..lol i thought i brought AF on my terms....but no lol so just in case i did a test with IC and bfn...so idk where AF is...i dont like her lol....due tomorrow....sure she will arrive soon.:growlmad: lol my temp is throwin me off...and one reason i thought this was my month:shrug:


----------



## sharnw

Hello girls, its so lovely to see you all again :dust: im in for charting next cycle. My temps went down this morning again


----------



## ashknowsbest

Smooch - sorry you got that evil bfn! I guess all we can do it wait and see what happens if she shows or not! 

Sharnw - onto next cycle! Sorry you got that temp drop :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Welcome Smooch!!!
Your chart looks pretty good to me!! Weird that its not a BFP yet...but some people dont get it until they are officially "late". Fx to you!

Ash - Thanks!! Im sure with time things will work out with my cousin...ill explain later in pm. I know about that "morning after pill"...but apparently this girl POAS a few times with a + and went to doc to get abortion and they gave her a pill to take. I have never heard of that. I told my friend maybe she is lying to her brother?...just so he wont get "stuck". Maybe im getting old and dont know about these things...not that I would want or need to know, but I just found it weird. 

Scerena - Im sorry you have a fertile family...wow that sounds weird...but i know you know what I mean lol It sucks big time...like why in the world do I have to have the problems?! I know it will happen eventually to all of us, but WTF...why do we have to go through the long detour route?!? lol ahhh the joys of TTC!


----------



## Stinas

sharnw - Hiii!! Welcome to our lovely thread! Sorry for the temp drop. Do you plan on doing anything different next cycle?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - ok I'll be waiting for your pm! I also didn't know about the "abortion" pill and I can understand your concerns about your cousin getting like ... trapped! Some girls are crazy and you never know! I'm sure everything will work out though! Now that you guys mentioned that pill I do remembering hearing about that a long time ago but I never really paid it attention since I don't really believe in abortion so I could never have a use for it! 

By the way - my boobs are itchy!


----------



## sharnw

I was thinking clomid??... But I got advice from a few ladies on different threads that my temps and opks show that im ovulating and just try soy?? 

I have 2 months supply of fertilaid for women in my medicine cabinet, so I might just try that again. I didnt give it a chance to kick in last year (Nov & Dec). the directions said fertilaid's minimum 3 months of taking for a difference and I only used it for 1 and half month. I gave up :( 

DH called this morning and I told him my temps have gone down and he was (pissed) off :( I told him I was ok but then I started balling my eyed out over the phone.. hmmm. :nope:

My doctor said wait for another 6 months before going further with fertility treatment, After all my ultrasound and blood were fine and dh sperm is good :huh:


----------



## Stinas

I think the doc has to subscribe you clomid...and if you are regular, they probably wont right away at least.....I wouldnt think. 
I like soy. If you take a peek into the soy thread a lot of the ladies are regular and they took it to bring forward O or to get a stronger egg....and worked for them. I am taking soy again this cycle. It seemed to have shortened my cycles, which is great! Hopefully it will work this time. 

Im sorry you cried to DH...i do it too. Mine gets pissed off too.


----------



## sharnw

I wander if I can order soy online.....? i'l have a look at the drug store soon to see if they have it on the shelf. Is it called soy?


----------



## Smooch

Stinas said:


> Welcome Smooch!!!
> Your chart looks pretty good to me!! Weird that its not a BFP yet...but some people dont get it until they are officially "late". Fx to you!
> 
> Ash - Thanks!! Im sure with time things will work out with my cousin...ill explain later in pm. I know about that "morning after pill"...but apparently this girl POAS a few times with a + and went to doc to get abortion and they gave her a pill to take. I have never heard of that. I told my friend maybe she is lying to her brother?...just so he wont get "stuck". Maybe im getting old and dont know about these things...not that I would want or need to know, but I just found it weird.
> 
> Scerena - Im sorry you have a fertile family...wow that sounds weird...but i know you know what I mean lol It sucks big time...like why in the world do I have to have the problems?! I know it will happen eventually to all of us, but WTF...why do we have to go through the long detour route?!? lol ahhh the joys of TTC!

Ya we shall see....thinking she will show in the morning....hoping we all get bfp's SOON!:happydance:


----------



## Smooch

I have read often ppl talking about soy..I have no idea how or why its helpful for TTC.....another thing to research...LOL


----------



## Stinas

Here is a huge thread about it...
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html

Its called Soy Isoflavones and works almost like clomid. Pay attention to the mg in the soy pills....on the front it may say one thing, but in the back its a much smaller dosage of soy...you usually have to take a few in order to get a larger dose like clomid. I got mine from The Vitamin Shoppe.


----------



## sharnw

Goodish news ladies! Dh's boss gave him the phone number of a brilliant fertility specialist in a city that is an hours drive from our small country town...

Dh is going to call them in the morning and make an appointment. 

Its all come down to realistically, we really have been having unprotected sex for 2 years no condoms, no bc, (the occasion after pill 2-3 times) but yes no protection after my mc in October 2009.. 

The last 6 months we have been really TTC and still nothing.

My doctor is going to print out my blood results for me and I have my ultrasound disc and dh's sperm results all tested in August 2011. (hoping nothing has changed since then...) we are going to take them with us to show the specialist if we have an appointment.. FX


----------



## scerena

:hi: smooch, welome :) Hopefully af doesnt show and you get a surprise :bfp: fx'd!

:hi: sharnw- sorry you had atemp drop :hugs: sorry you cried, it is an upsetting journey but cry it all out and pick yourself up again- thats what I try and do even though it is easier said than done :hugs: we are here if you need to vent :) Good luck with your appointment I hope it all goes well :)

stinas- I dont mind, its more nieces and nephews for me to enjoy, just wish I could pinch some of their fertility :haha: Horrible having to go through this all, one thing is for sure though ttc has made me a stronger person, all the times I thought things were tough and got upset over little things- nothing compares to ttc and wanting a baby so badly, our time will come and trust me our time will probably be 100 times more special for us ladies just wish it would hurry up for us all :hugs:
I am considering taking soy next cycle I think, I might be pestering you for info :haha:

Ash- itchy booobs are a good sign, have you had any other symptoms??


----------



## Tallmom2b

Whew! You Ladies have been busy! :)
I haven't had time to read through completely, but I have this strange urge to go by some shoes:haha: I hope you all are well! 

I wanted to post this link to the fertility yoga site: www.restoringfertility.com
I really love it! FrankieGirl from bnb gave it to me, so nice of her!!

Welcome smooch! I'll add you to the list when I get a chance today.

Hi Sharn!!! Glad you joined!! ;). I'll add your link too!


----------



## rmsh1

I think I have still not O'd and maybe having an anovulatory cycle :(

Going to stop the OPKs and just do temping til AF arrives


----------



## mammag

Good Morning my chatty friends!!! Finally decided to take some benadryl last night and got a full 8-9 hrs of sleep and my temp actually showed a spike this morning, yay!! I still think i'm 2dpo today though!! So I lied on my chart for yesterday :haha: I want my crosshairs.


----------



## Smooch

That's great sharn ..hope Tht specialist can help:)

Scerena..Thx ....no AF this morning. I expect her tho...u just feel her un welcomed presence lol
;)


----------



## scerena

Wahooo the fs has given me 50mg clomid to try on my next cycle, he said it should hopefully work better this time after the OD :dance: And I am being referred back to him so he can be my fs again :happydance: so happy! Now I dont have to see the other fs again! I like him for doing that as he wasn't meant to as it was oh's appointment...
Now just got to wait for af... might be a long wait as I haven't even ovulated yet, but I am happy I have something to try and will be scanned etc so at least I know if it is working :) This will be my 4th round of clomid but my 1st since the operation...

Tallmom- are you starting clomid on your next cycle if you dont get your :bfp: ??? We can be clomid buddies :)

Mammag- yay for the temp spike :) I hope you get your soy baby :)

Smooch- yes I know the feeling about af's presence :haha: hopefully she decides not to come fx'd


Hope everyone is well??
x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I got my IC's and took one, with a tiny bit of pee because unfortunately like an idiot I peed before I went downstairs to check the mail! And it was bfn. So, what's new! I've only ever had negative pregnancy tests so I'm just going to call my FS and make an appointment and get some injectibles and IUI this time.


----------



## rmsh1

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I got my IC's and took one, with a tiny bit of pee because unfortunately like an idiot I peed before I went downstairs to check the mail! And it was bfn. So, what's new! I've only ever had negative pregnancy tests so I'm just going to call my FS and make an appointment and get some injectibles and IUI this time.

You might not be out yet, try with FMU tomorrow and you might see something 

Fingers crossed!!

Things are so not working for me right now, but I still love to hear how everyone else is doing


----------



## ashknowsbest

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0551-1.jpg

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0551.jpg

I don't know if anyone knows how to tweak things but if you know how and want to, knock yourself out!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- I am going to take clomid next cycle :happydance: I think mammag is too?
We all can be clomid buddies! But first this epic cycle of mine has to end... :coffee:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ash- ur not out yet, try fmu tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## scerena

Ash I cant tweak but I hope someone here can for you :hugs:
You might not even be out yet hun if you only had a little bit of pee and had a pee not long before that...

rmsh1- There is still time to ovualte, have you ovulated later in your cycle before?

Tallmom- yay :happydance: we can all be clomid buddies :) I noticed on another thread that mammag is starting next cycle too so just said we can be clomid buddies- even better now there is 3 of us :dance: I have to wait for my crazy cycle too- feels like it is going to be very very long :(
What cd's are you taking the clomid and what mg?


----------



## Stinas

Hii ladies!!!

Ash - I dont think your out yet! Dont give up!

Scerena - Ask all the soy questions you like!


----------



## sharnw

GL Luck ladies xo
Ash I hope theres a faint on there tomorrow, dont give up :)


----------



## sharnw

AFM :hi: af lol :witch:


So ladies, i always thought I had a 14-15 LP.. Am I right?


----------



## scerena

Stinas- I am starting clomid next cycle now but if all else fails then I will definately be asking you loads of soy questions :) How are you doing today? good I hope???

sharnw- sorry af got you :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm so in :hi:


----------



## Tallmom2b

sharn- It looks like you have more of a 13 or 14 day LP. Sorry AF got you :(

scerena- Yaee for clomid! Now we just have to wait for our new cycles to start. I hope we get to take it at the same time! I think mammag is going to beat us to it though. She can pave the way!

Pink! Did you escape your own thread?! Welcome :winkwink: Really sorry about the chemical :cry: :hugs:
I'll add you to the list :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I still post there, but not as much.

Thank you


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sorry we bailed, but it was getting kinda tense :wacko:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I felt bad that we bailed too but I really just couldn't stand certain things on that thread.


----------



## Stinas

Sharnw - It could be off a day or two sometimes...mine was longer for some reason this cycle.

Scerena - I want to do clomid too...but the doc I am currently going to wont give me anything until DH does a SA....which I went and picked up the cup today...but the earliest apt is 26th. The girl there was super nice and we had same name...she is going to try to get me in for this monday. Hopefully it all works out. 

Hi Hotpink!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your girls could have told me and i could have made another one but it's okay tallmom will take care of all of us...

Tallmom that means your going to have to come on every day you here me... :haha:


----------



## sharnw

Charting is so much easier. I only started a couple of months back, before starting i was so worried.. I thought i only had 9-11 LP... (Feeewwww) that i dont :) i think I can settle for 13 lol 

Well I got to ringing the specialist reception and the receptionist said I need a referral... So since its Friday here in Australia, I will have to get my referral on Monday along with all my blood results an dh sperm results printed out. My appointment for fertility is next thurday.. :yipee:

Do you think I should print out my charts???


----------



## Stinas

sharnw - lp of 9 is a bit short dont you think? YAY for appointments!!! I would print them and tell the FS that you chart and just show them. Some docs like charting some dont, so its a hit or miss really. The obgyn i went to looked at me like whatever they dont matter. Weirdo hehe I would print them.


----------



## sharnw

yes 9 i would be worried, thankfully mine's average

ok good idea. I'l print them


----------



## rmsh1

scerena said:


> Ash I cant tweak but I hope someone here can for you :hugs:
> You might not even be out yet hun if you only had a little bit of pee and had a pee not long before that...
> 
> rmsh1- There is still time to ovualte, have you ovulated later in your cycle before?
> 
> Tallmom- yay :happydance: we can all be clomid buddies :) I noticed on another thread that mammag is starting next cycle too so just said we can be clomid buddies- even better now there is 3 of us :dance: I have to wait for my crazy cycle too- feels like it is going to be very very long :(
> What cd's are you taking the clomid and what mg?

Well my temp took its biggest rise so far. So perhaps I really did O on Tuesday or Wednesday. Now to see if my temp stays up FX

No I have never O'd this late before, this will be my longest cycle ever


----------



## Tallmom2b

Rmsh1- looks good!! If your temps stay high for another two days you should get your crosshairs:) Yaeee for O!

Sharn- I think you should print out your charts, my doc thought I wasn't Oing since my cycles were so long, and I showed him my charts and he was like, oh, guess you are :dohh:

Stinas- get on the clomid train with us!

Hotpink- I'll make sure to check in everyday;)


----------



## rmsh1

Hope we BD enough! Only had last night off all week


----------



## ashknowsbest

Bfn this morning.


----------



## Lisa92881

:hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah it's fine. I mean, there was only a 20% chance it would work so I've accepted it and I made an appointment for the 20th to meet with my FS and get injectibles and do the next round of IUI. After this next one, I'm not doing another. I will do IVF. It's not worth the emotional stress to only have a 20% chance.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awe Ashli :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Got my CROSSHAIRS!!! Oh, how I love crosshairs :D


----------



## mammag

Sorry Ash :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Started my second cycle of soy this morning


----------



## Tallmom2b

rmsh1- If you BD a couple days or right before O, you have a really good chance :thumbup:

Ash - Your still not out yet! 

Pink- gl with soy this cycle :)

mammag- Yaaaeeeee for crosshairs :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I heard back from my FS's office about my progesterone and it's 14.3 so that's good. I also talked to them about what's next if this is a failed cycle and they said they want to up my clomid dose to 100mg and try it that way and the nurse said something about most insurance companies require you to do 3 clomid cycles before moving onto injectibles but I'm not sure that's true with my insurance company so I'm going to call them and ask. I will do the 100mg of clomid but after that, if it doesn't work I would like to try injectibles instead. Also, if I only have 1 follicle with 100mg clomid then I'm not going through with the IUI. I want at least 2 eggs to up my chances because I've already been ovulating with 1 egg by myself without clomid so doing it with 1 egg just doesn't make sense. I feel like it's a wasted cycle of IUI since my insurance only covers 4.


----------



## Stinas

Ash - sorry about the bfn! It's smart not to do the iui if there is only one egg. I would do the same. 

Mamag - yay for crosshairs!!

Hot pink - I just finished my soy last night. Here for soy bfps!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh Stinas your back on soy again this cycle Yay


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> I heard back from my FS's office about my progesterone and it's 14.3 so that's good. I also talked to them about what's next if this is a failed cycle and they said they want to up my clomid dose to 100mg and try it that way and the nurse said something about most insurance companies require you to do 3 clomid cycles before moving onto injectibles but I'm not sure that's true with my insurance company so I'm going to call them and ask. I will do the 100mg of clomid but after that, if it doesn't work I would like to try injectibles instead. Also, if I only have 1 follicle with 100mg clomid then I'm not going through with the IUI. I want at least 2 eggs to up my chances because I've already been ovulating with 1 egg by myself without clomid so doing it with 1 egg just doesn't make sense. I feel like it's a wasted cycle of IUI since my insurance only covers 4.

This answers my question from the other thread. Haha. Makes sense!


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - Hopefully with my clean tubes it does the trick this time!

I got to re-schedule DH SA apt for wed! Yay! Kind of nervous though. Hopefully its just me and not him. I got his cup and baggy ready to go! haha They said to refrain from ejaculation min of 2 days and max of 7....so looks like im going to bd tonight! hehehe


----------



## ashknowsbest

I found out some pretty cool news about my insurance coverage. So I called my FS this morning to find out my progesterone results and they were 14.3 on CD23 so that was good and made me happy because last time I had my progesterone checked on CD 23 it was 9! So definitely improvement! Well, I told the nurse that I didn't want to do another round of clomid since I only grew 1 mature follicle and that I wanted to move onto injectibles, well she told me that most insurance companies require that you do 3 IUI's before moving onto injectibles and so I called my insurance company and she told me that's true with my plan, so I have to do 2 more clomid + IUI cycles before I can try injectibles. I said to her, but I only have 4 IUI's so that doesn't really make sense, am I going to have to pay for 2 out of pocket before they let me move on to IVF, since they require that you do 3 and 3 before getting the authorization to do IVF and she said oh honey your IUI's are unlimited. So I can have as many IUI's as I want before moving on to IVF. I thought that was GREAT news. I feel relieved although I'm still annoyed that I may not be pregnant!


----------



## Stinas

WOW unlimited! Thats great!!! 
Dont be discouraged!!! 11dpo/iui is still kind of early.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I know it's early, just annoying that I read all of these stories about ladies that get their bfp's at like 10 dpo and I can't even get anything at 11! Lol. Lame!


----------



## Stinas

The ones that seriously drive me nuts are the ones at 8dpo! Like really? lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh yeah I know, that's so frustrating but jeeze! I'm like wtf, am I just being shitted on all the time or what?!


----------



## Lisa92881

I feel like that's so common on here, but not in real life. If that makes sense. :rofl: 

My tests from 13dpo weren't really all that dark, I don't think I would have gotten a line much before 12dpo.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - it's so true. I told my FS that I'm on a site for support for people dealing with infertility and he said oh man! And I said what do you mean and he goes, great now you're going to feel like certain things are more common than they are. He goes, there's lots of women who have trouble conceiving but have success on their first IUI but aren't part of a site so you don't get to hear their stories! And he said the same thing about clomid side effects because I was kind of freaking out when he told me he was going to prescribe me clomid, he goes, Ashli, people who don't have side effects aren't online posting about it so you're getting a false representation of how many people actually suffer the side effects.

Makes sense =D


----------



## Stinas

EXACTLY how I feel! 
What in the world did we do wrong? I keep thinking of it. I see all these girls getting preg and they are the biggest bitches in the world....very miserable...and wham bam thank you mam heres a baby for you! Bitches! grr.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - :haha: :hugs: It's to true, we're good people and we can't even get a baby, wtf!


----------



## Stinas

I know! It drives me mad!!!
I have a baby shower on sunday for someone I used to be BFF with...I went crazy with the baby basket...not for her, but more for myself. lol Then after the shower I have a christening! Its going to be a super long day!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Dang, if any of my friends were pregnant I honestly probably wouldn't go to the showers and stuff ... i would just be so bitter the whole time :( I know, I'm a terrible person.


----------



## Lisa92881

I still get pissed when I hear about certain people getting pregnant...and I AM pregnant!! :dohh: I'm not sure that feeling will ever go away, after all we went through!


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: Lisa I understand =D


----------



## Lisa92881

I went to a shower at the end of January (my cousin's gf who I had never met, who got pregnant when they had been dating about 2 months)...my eyes kept filling with tears the whole time, luckily I was facing away from everyone watching her open presents!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - :hugs: I felt that same way at my cousins babyshower. Her obgyn told her that she couldn't even get pregnant without help because she had some hormonal problems, but ended up getting pregnant anyways ... I was heartbroken but happy for her at the same time because OH and I had already been trying for about 6 months and she gets an accident baby. So frustrating!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Buuut, now you're going to be opening presents for you baby soon =D


----------



## sharnw

:hugs: ash I hope you still get one this cycle though :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sharnw - me too! It's still early but it hard not to be sad when you get a bfn.


----------



## sharnw

Yes its such a downer! we will all get there :) 

My best friend is 3 months away from her baby boy being due.. I get annoyed with her gaga baby on facebook every week. Lol.. how bad an jealous am I?! I even stopped talking to her about my pregnancy troubles, :( She was such a party girl, and been with her bf for 3 years now, Iv been with my dh for nearly 6 years. She fell pregnant by mistake 2 years ago and I fell pregnant by plan 2 years ago as well. I lost mine and her little girl is 2 ( i spoil that little girl now :lolly::icecream:... 
I am really happy for her! :) .. yeah, I just hate that I am jealous of my own best friend :(


----------



## Stinas

It's such a shitty way to feel but I think everyone ttc feels that way during baby showers. I used to be super close to this girl, but then she became super nuts. I like to avoid drama and she is a tornado of drama. She actually got preg earlier last year nut mc, so I am happy that she was able to get preg quickly again. From her circle of gossip I heard she was ttc for a long time, so when I heard I was happy for her even though I'm not a fan of hers. Lol 
I'm sure I'll be fine at the showe, but the "are u trying" and "it's your turn" and "what are you waiting for" are going to truly piss me off. 

Lisa - your shower is going to creep up on us soon!! You have to take tons of pics for us!!! 

Sharn - it sucks but I know what you mean. My BFF got preg one drunk night.

Ash - I get bitter at times too. Mainly because no one understands the true meaning of ttc like we do...unless they have been in our shoes they have not one clue.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well, I just got back from the bar! We went to dinner and it was fabulous! And then we went to this bar called 756 or something like that and it was a lot of fun, good music, good people and I had a couple drinks and we played pool (which I LOVE) and kicked butt at it too!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Ladies! I know what you mean about women getting pregnant so easily. I guess I was one of them but I had a mc two years ago and no luck since then. My BFF got pregnant before me and then I did, my SO were NTNP. We were both so pumped! Then a week after I found out I had the mc. It was one of the hardest things, I couldn't even look at my friend without bawling for a week. Since then, my brother's wife had her first, my SO's sister had her first. Another friend had her first (she got pregnant the FIRST month they tried!) My bosses wife had her first. A close friend from college, his wife just had their first. And the sad thing is I could keep going! I swear the universe is [email protected]#*ing with me :wacko:

Ash- thanks for posting about what your fs said about how people don't report about meds if things are fine. It is a really good point! And Yaeee for unlimited IUIs! Hopefully you won't need another!

Stinas- I hope soy does the trick for you!

AFM- I'm a little hung over :shrug: :blush: it was worth it, I needed to let loose!:dance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

tallmom - I'm hungover too! Not a lot but after not drinking for a month and then I had 2 drinks last night, uuuugh! And I'm supposed to go out shopping with OH today!


----------



## Tallmom2b

It's so nice out today, and my brain is mush, I'm going to force myself to do some yard work and get some sun hopefully! :flower:

Happy St. Paddy's Day everyone!
https://www.hellokids.com/_uploads/_tiny_galerie/20090208/st-patrick-day-emoticon-hat-source_pe3.gif


----------



## Stinas

Life works in very mysterious ways. Gets more interesting every day lol lucky us


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies :)

Tallmom- yes I agree mammag will beat us as she ovulated I havent even ovulated yet- have you?? I forgot to take my temps for a few day been so busy I needed the unbroken sleep, plus I have given up on this cycle so lost hope...Hope that your hangover goes soon :hugs:

Pink- :hi: How are you doing???

Stinas- yes you should give comid a go :) I hope that your oh gets his SA done soon and the results...

sharnw- I would print your charts just to show you are seriously ttc- my FS hates them but yours might like them? Goodluck with all the results and at your appointment :)

Mammag- :dance: yay for the crosshairs :)

Ash- soo glad your insurance covers unlimited iui's thats great news :) Glad that you had a good night :) Its nice to get out and enjoy yourself with your oh once in a while :dance:

x


----------



## Stinas

Thanks Scerena!!! I have been giving him tons of vitamin C lol...I force him to take his vitamins every night. I read a lot of good things on Vitamin C and sperm...apparently 1000 iui of C a day increases the sperm a lot....i accidentally bought 500iui of C so when he does not freak out I pop 2 in his mouth lol Men are such babies! lol


----------



## scerena

My oh takes 1000 vit c aswell :)
He takes wellman too...
He was taking- macca, l arginine, vit b complex, horny goat weed and a couple others but the fs said now his count is normal to just take the wellman and vit c :)
Has your oh ever had a SA done?


----------



## Stinas

He should have super sperm by now lol I wish DH was willing to take all that!

No this is his first time...and let me tell you it was like pulling teeth! I was talking to the receptionist and she was like alllllll the men act like the biggest babies when coming in here to do it...you would think they wouldnt care because all the men in here are doing the same thing and are here for the same reason. lol I went all the way there, got him his cup and brown baggie, filled out his paperwork, hes all ready to go.....and what does he ask me..."why do I have to drop it off?" lol Such babies!!! 
I am really hoping its not his sperm lol Deep down I am hoping its just our timing and my odd cycles.


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas said:


> He should have super sperm by now lol I wish DH was willing to take all that!
> 
> No this is his first time...and let me tell you it was like pulling teeth! I was talking to the receptionist and she was like alllllll the men act like the biggest babies when coming in here to do it...you would think they wouldnt care because all the men in here are doing the same thing and are here for the same reason. lol I went all the way there, got him his cup and brown baggie, filled out his paperwork, hes all ready to go.....and what does he ask me..."why do I have to drop it off?" lol Such babies!!!
> I am really hoping its not his sperm lol Deep down I am hoping its just our timing and my odd cycles.

I'm sure it is your crazy cycles. :hugs: Makes it very hard to time BD when you don't know when ov is coming...and super long cycles make it all too easy to give up early. Trust me, we did a few cycles. :)


----------



## Stinas

Thanks Lisa...you truly have given a lot of us hope!! 
I believe it will happen soon....but geeshh...WHEN!?! LOL I keep catching myself making up my imaginary baby registry!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ugh, I'm really feeling bad.


----------



## Stinas

What's wrong hot pink?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

My tummy just feel blah


----------



## Stinas

Why are you on a break?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Is it a good or bad idea to get preggo this cycle since the chemical


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hotpink - I heard that you're more fertile after a MC or chemical. If I were you I would still try unless you're emotionally drained and can't deal with it emotionally. 

AFM - I am 13dpiui and still BFN so I'm going to stop testing now and just wait for AF to get here, she should be here in the next day or so which is still weird since I'm not getting the normal stuff I get right before she gets here. I'm supposed to call my FS in the morning and give them the number to the pharmacy so they can call in the clomid prescription. 100mg days 3-7! YAY! NOT! I know the side effects are going to be worse then they were before and that's not going to be fun but whatever I have to do to get my baby is what I have to do.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas said:


> Why are you on a break?

We was going to till this morning came


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ashli I think I'm not that emotional this time because of the fact I wasn't that far along.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well if I were you I would keep trying :) since they say you're more fertile, you never know what could happen.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thats true ash thinking this will be our only chance


----------



## ashknowsbest

Why would this be your only chance?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I don't know this will be our last child, but not my last pregnancy because i'm going to be a surrogate after this one.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh that's awesome! I always thought about donating eggs once I have my children but I don't know if I could do surrogacy. I would want to keep the baby =D Lol. But that's very selfless and awesome of you!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Pink- I think if you feel you can try again this cycle, I think you should too:)

Ash - Sorry about the bfn :( I hope AF stays away.

Scerena- Still no O, hoping it will happen this week. I've noticed O for me always seems to happen around the full or new moon. This thurs. is the new moon:)

Stinas - GL with DH's SA! I bet it will be fine. I feel like its all me too. My SO hasn't had his tested yet. I'm sure he would if I pressured him to but I think he'd be a baby about it also :haha:

I know it's me, my long cycles :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - God bless you to be able to be a surrogate! I would want to keep the baby as well! 

Ash - Sorry about the BFN's. Damn one liners!

Tallmom - I hope so!!!...better us than them I say.

As for me...in the waiting to O limbo! I just got back from the baby shower. We used to be super close, called eachother cousins and all....first thing she was like I have to tell you something later....this was before she even said hi....she came to me later and was like I had a dream you were preg. So I told her theres nothing in this belly...so shes like well I think its a sign. I sure hope so! We dont really talk anymore, so she does not know much about me or even my TTC issues(no one knows about them really)....so for her to say that makes me think.


----------



## Smooch

Ooh Tht would be awesome if that dream came true!:)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - I hope she's right and you get preggo soon!

It's okay about the bfn, I mean I knew the chances of it working on the first time were very small but it's ok. I'll just have to keep trying!


----------



## Stinas

I sure hope so!! For her of all people to say that...once she saw me. Heck sometimes she does not even say hi!!! And she came and said it to me personally, not in front of the world. I guess we will soon see.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm going to be a Gestational Surrogate girls


----------



## scerena

Ash- I had more side effects on the 50mg than I did the 100mg- on the 100mg I had hardly a side effect, so hopefully you wont either :hugs:

Pink- :hi: Yes I tried the cycle after the chemical, and sorry to hear that you had one :hugs: I didnt know :hugs:

Stinas- I hope aswell for you that it has just been wrong timing hun, as we have been there with a super low count ad it was so horrible, fx'd he will have super sperm :)

Tallmom- I hope you do ovulate on thursday that will be great :) This cycle is doing my head in I have given up! I need to start temping again tomorrow morning! Ive been lazy the last few cycles and didnt see the point as this cycle is annoying me!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- I hope you O soon too. Maybe te new moon will bring it on for you too! Fx!


----------



## scerena

I hope so too as we need to get on the clomid buddie not be stuck on our long cycles so fx'd for us :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

It's quiet today...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tomorrow will be my last day of soy then waiting to O.


----------



## scerena

I was expecting to come on here and find loads of posts to read back through, definately wuiet today tallmom...

Hope everyone is well??

Hotpink- I hope that you o soon after your last soy dosage :)


----------



## rmsh1

I am on the TWW, not even imagining any symptoms right now


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Blah, not feeling good today at all.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm 14 dpiui and got a bfn this morning so I cried and then went out and bought clothes, and got a manicure and pedicure. Now I'm sitting at home, waiting for my OH to get home so maybe he can comfort me a little bit! 

My doctors office told me to call them when I get my first day of full flow that way they can call in my prescription of clomid, 100mg that I'm supposed to take from day 3-7 like last cycle. Oh JOY!


----------



## Stinas

WOW it is pretty quiet in here today. 

I had a super duper long night last night and now my head is paying for it! lol Well worth it though....i needed to let loose and let me tell you, I sure did lol Had the baby shower in the am, then had a family party which I ended up going home around 4am....very interesting evening I say. Thought I was going to be able to have a nice bd session, but instead I had to babysit dh lol Ahhh the joys of marriage! hehe

Ash - Sorry about the BFN!!! Maybe you just need that extra dosage of clomid...little boost. Dont get discouraged! 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Rmsh - looking good so far:)

Pink- hope you feel better soon. The soy made me feel ick too. But felt better as soon as I stopped taking it.

Ash- sorry for the bfn:hugs: Hope this cycle of clomid does the trick. At least we only have to take it for 5 days!

Stinas- Yaee! For having a good time, we gotta remind ourselves to live it up, cuz there won't be much partying going on for a while once we get preggo;)

AFM- I fretted a bit over my charts today, really hoping I O this week, fx! :coffee:


----------



## Stinas

Thanks tallmom ...yeah...it was a blast! Still recovering lol 
Your FF ticker is not working for some reason. I hope you O soon!!!


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies, bit quiet today. Got my docs appoinment in 2 hours. See you all tomorrow :dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sharn- hope your doc appointment goes well! GL!


----------



## ashknowsbest

AF came last night, it was just spotting but I'm expecting it to be here full force today!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ash so sorry hun


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

So, today is my last day taking soy for this cycle, now to see when I Ovulate.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ash - Sorry the :witch: got you :( :hugs:

Pink - Hope you O sooner than later, FX!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you Tallmom I hope so too.


----------



## ashknowsbest

It's ok that the witch got me, I was worried that she was going to wait a week or so more to get here. I'm just happy I can move on now. Doctor's office called and they're going to call in my clomid prescription today and I'll pick it up tomorrow and then I ordered m ovidrel shot and they are going to overnight it so it'll be here tomorrow. Now it's just a waiting game, again! How crazy! 

I'm nervous about taking the higher dose of clomid but it is what it is and I want a baby so who cares.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hugs: ashli


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks for the hugs hotpink!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your welcome ashli


----------



## Stinas

Ash - Sorry about AF. I think you will be ok with the higher dose. You might have just got symptoms before because your body was confused with the clomid. 
Just a thought!

Hotpink - I hope you O soon!

Sharnw - Good luck at the docs!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you Stinas I hope so as well


----------



## sharnw

:hugs: ash

How is everone today :)

Afm day 1 of vag temping


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Not sure if you all have Facebooks or not,but you can follow me here as well

TTC Baby Gabriella


----------



## scerena

Ash- sorry af got you :hugs: I wouldnt worry about the higher dose of clomid too much hun, i had more side effects on the 50mg than I did the 100mg- the 100mg I had no side effects from what I can remember... I hope this cycle is the cycle of your :bfp:

Hotpink- I hope that you ovulate soon :) I am not on facebook anymore..

Tallmom- How are you? I hope we both ovulate soon so that we can get on with our clomid cycles...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you scerena


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - you're probably right and there won't even be an issue! I heard that once your body gets used to it there isn't even a problem so fingers crossed that's my situation.

Scerena - that's for you advice too! I hope you ladies are right!

AFM - honey is home and we're getting ready to go out for some drinks and bar food =D


----------



## Stinas

Ash - you going to fully temp this cycle? Yeah, im sure you will be fine. Dont stress about it because then you will be thinking that your feeling things your not. 
Stuff your face and drink a lot! hehe 

Sharn - What made you temp vag? I dont think I would ever be able to do it lol...kind of creeps me out lol...im weird.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Have fun Ash


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - yes I will be fully temping this cycle ... I think! I want to but I'm not sure I want to deal with the stress of it during IUI. I really do want to but I'm not 100% sure! I definitely stuffed my face with some AMAZING mexican food and 2 mojitos and the second one was ... uhm ... really strong! 

Now I'm sitting at home, watching real housewives of orange county with my honey! Ridiculous I know but I have no drama in my life so I just watch it on TV! Oh and this is off subject but it's been in my mind but today I watched man on fire for the first time and it was amazing but sad but a GREAT movie!


----------



## sharnw

Haha i think it was WAB from hotpink's thread that told me i should start temping for a more stable temp? Any one else temp vag? Im beggining to think i should buy another bbt and keep temping under my tongue..?


----------



## Stinas

Temp Temp Temp lol 
Glad you had a good time!!! Perfect weather today too! They say 80's for Thursday!! yippe!
Yeah, that movie was pretty good!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yay for temp again ashli


----------



## ashknowsbest

Of course you want me to temp Stinas! Lol! I want to temp too but it really drives me nuts! Plus, I have to wake up every morning to do it! I know about the weather and I'm really looking forward to it I'm planning on taking the dog to central park on Thursday since it's going to be so nice!


----------



## Stinas

Yes I do!! hehe ok so if you dont take your temp at least mark down the days...geesh...thats all I ask for lol
OMG I cant wait! I have no idea what I am going to do, but im going to do something! We took the patio out of the shed today as well as the BBQ grill....super excited! I want to go get 2 chaise lounges for outside, but the ones I want are just ridiculously priced....but....I saw a couple that looked cute online...I need to go see them in real life...thats my plan so far lol 
Central park sounds like fun. Perfect day for it. I am dying to check out the infamous Magnolia Bakery. If you ever pass it, try it for me. I hear its amazing, but I have never been...passed it a million times, but never went in. grrr!

Hotpink - How are you doing? Hows the other thread going?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - we can go to the bakery together! Lol.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and let me guess, did you find the patio furniture from home goods ;) Lol!


----------



## Stinas

We should totally go!!!!!! 
No...but I did find something totally cute there last year, but I debated for an hour, left, caved, went back and it was poof gone like the wind! grrr!!! 
I didnt get to go today....but I will tom lol Its my addiction! I love that place! So peaceful! haha sad but true!


----------



## sharnw

Just go with the flow. Not aunt flow... Lol

Also yesterday.. My GP told me the results of my ultrasound and i dont have PCOS and my tubes are clear :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

^ :rofl:


----------



## Stinas

lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sharn that is such good news hunni


----------



## sharnw

Starting clomid next cycle :) and i can do iui if i want to :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sharn that sound promising


----------



## Stinas

Yay Sharn!!!!

Why so quiet in here today ladies>????

Im still waiting to O! Can you say BORING!! 
DH went in for his SA today.....and just my luck....he was there for almost 4 hours!!! He waited in the waiting room for over 2 and then almost as long in the other room....all for what...the doc came in and put a sticker on the cup that he already did his business in at home. To make a long story short, he flipped out on the doctor lol I dont blame him though. Not only did he have to go back to work, im luck I even got him there, and to sit that long with a cup of his sperm in his pocket...poor guy lol He told me hes not doing it again, and I kind of dont blame him. Im pissed myself. If you didnt have time for him to come in, why "squeeze" him in? Pretty stupid if you ask me. Im not having much luck with these doctors. Yay me!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas Sorry about your DH had to wait so long


----------



## Stinas

Thanks hotpink! Hes very impatient, so am I , but that was just wayyyy too long! I just hope it was not too long for the sperm.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi ladies:hi:

Sharn- Glad your appointment went well, it's great news!

Stinas- aren't doctors great, it's like yet forget we have feelings and lives or our own!

Ash - hope your symptom free when you take clomid!

Pink- hope you O soon. Fx!

AFM- SO went into the hospital this morning for his knee surgery. He has a torn ACL and miniscus(sp?). I had to bring him in 6:30 this morn. Waking up at 5am is NOT fun:sleep:
I guess there will be no bding for awhile. But that's okay, cuz no sign of O yet.
That prometrium is taunting me from my night stand drawer...


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- maybe we should take the prometrium together too! ;)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you girls my Opk's are getting darker each morning.


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - I hope so gets better ASAP! My mom had both her meniscus knees done. One two months before my wedding, and another about a year later. Depending on the amount of junk in there it's pretty painful. It took my mom
Some time to recover. It's good he is doing it now because it's harder in the winter. Make sure he does not go crazy in excersizing it the first few days. My mom did because doc said so and she ended up with the monsterous looking knee and had to get the water taken out with a suringe the size of my arm! Pretty crazy. 
Poor guy! At least now you can play the naughty nurse lol 

Hotpink - hope we both O soon!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Me too Stinas


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I think I can see all of us doing this
Pregnant and I know it


----------



## ashknowsbest

hotpink - :haha:! That made me laugh and I needed it. That's hilarious!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your very welcome Ashli


----------



## Stinas

LMAO Pink!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas - Kind of weird they had him wait so long, most times you need to get the sample to the lab within an hour for most accurate results. I would question them and make sure the wait time won't affect his results.


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- Yes we should take it together but I might wait another week and then test maybe? FS told me to wait for a natural af so not sure what to do yet... when are you taking yours???

Pink- :haha: about your link! How funny :haha:

Stinas- I agree make sure the time hasn't affected his results as I have heard too like Lisa that the long time can effect his results, hope you are ok?

Hope all you other ladies are well???


----------



## Stinas

Lisa & Scerena - I know its crazy! He was completely flipping out!!! I know there is a time limit on there. He did his thing and went directly to the office, so basically it was about 25min after he did it....but waiting in the office the rest of the time. He told the doc when he did it and its probably no good anymore since they made him wait. Are these people stupid? Im annoyed because it was hard enough to have him to do it, let alone these morons ruin it for me. Once I get the results I am just going to book an apt with the doc I originally wanted to go to. He practices closer to my house and delivers at the hospital closer to my house...so that should just work out better. 
All this crap is just annoying. Why cant it just work out the easy way! lol

So anyways....how are you ladies? Any news?


----------



## scerena

That must be so frustrating for you both! The doctors sound very stupid! Maybe changing doctors will be a good thing, I hope the wait they made your oh do hasnt effected his results x


----------



## Tallmom2b

pink- that video was pretty cute, lol :haha:

scerena- I'm hoping that i'll have a natural AF too. CD 60 is tomorrow, and I still don't want to take the progesterone. If O doesn't come before this coming full moon, I'm going to take it then, then I will be Oing around the full moon after this coming one. 

I know, I know, I keep making excused and putting it off. I just REALLY don't want to take the prometrium. 

Check out this link: https://www.menstruation.com.au/periodpages/twofertile.html


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom thanks for the link


----------



## mammag

Hey guys, know I've been a bad participant lately, lol. But have been trying to get my mind off TTC till I started clomid next month, which was easy enough, until I got a :bfp: this morning!! :D
 



Attached Files:







10dpo5.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 9









10dpowondfo3.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## rmsh1

mammag said:


> Hey guys, know I've been a bad participant lately, lol. But have been trying to get my mind off TTC till I started clomid next month, which was easy enough, until I got a :bfp: this morning!! :D

Congratulations! I am 8dpo, will test around 12 dpo


----------



## mammag

I'm 9dpo, maybe 10, I O'ed right at the time change, so my temps were screwed up and I'm not completely sure.


----------



## rmsh1

I could be 9dpo, I think I O'd a day earlier than what FF says. Still want to wait out til 12dpo too scared of the dreaded BFN


----------



## Stinas

Mammag!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!

Tallmom - lol....Your soooo avoiding taking it!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OMG mammag congrats hun


----------



## sharnw

Wow big congrats mammag!


----------



## scerena

Mammag congratulations :) I congratulated you in the other thread too, nice line for 10dpo hun have a h&h 9 months :dance: 

Tallmom- I am the same I dont want to take it really I want to try having a natural af, but we will see :) how long does it usually take for your af to come? Mine took ages from what I remember last time I took it...


----------



## mammag

So do you guys think i'm actually 10dpo like my chart says? Or do you think the time change screwed with me and I'm 11 dpo? I have no idea. Sigh, it shouldn't matter, lol, but I need to know exactly how excited I should be about my lines.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- I know, I know :blush: (I'm typing this as I'm hearing my chickens clucking outside my window, I think they're taunting me) :haha:

Mammag- congrats!!!! :happydance: h&h 9 months to you!
I still think you Od cd 25. 


Rmsh1- fx you get your bfp too!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- my do said to take it for 10 days and that AF should come 3-4 days after my last dose. :shrug: 
Patience is me 
My SO is doing okay, he has a hard time moving around and his knee hurts. Makes me queasy just thinking about it. We both didn't sleep well last night and I'm afraid this new stress will delay O even more, guess time will tell.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom fx for you hunni


----------



## rmsh1

Mammag where is the link to your chart? Not sure if I am blind...


----------



## scerena

Mammag- I went to have a look but your chart is showing up this cycles chart??

Tallmom- :hi: my ones are to be taken- one twice a day for 5 days (10mg) and my af showed up about 4/5 days later I think??? Was about a year ago so I am not 100% sure... I am in two minds wether to take them I think...

Off topic- So I had my first tattoo done today, wasn't too bad actually... I got my oh's name near my ankle and he got my name on his leg :) I have wanted to get it done for a while and so glad that I did :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm having O pains


----------



## sharnw

GL hotpink :)

AFM bd was a little uncomfortable this morning.. Lets just say next time im using preseed externally :haha:

On the plus side of things,... very watery cm last couple days and some good ewcm. Very early for this stage in cycle, hopefully O is earlier this time :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you sharn 

AFM- I'm going to bed :dust:Kisses to all


----------



## sharnw

Stinas,.. Temp rise! hopefully your tww now??!! :dance:


----------



## Stinas

Hi everyone!! 
Hot pink - still ntnp? 

Sharnw - I had a fever yesterday, so I don't think I O. I hope not, I only bd once this cycle! Lol

I'm hoping to see my smiley face opk soon! Been sick the past 2 days. Possible allergies, probably a little cold too. Lucky me! 

How is everyone?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Pink- fx!

Scerena-Congrats on the new tattoo! Careful, they're addictive! 

Ash - how is the clomid treating you?

Stinas- Do you think you O'd?! Fx!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I think we are sitting out this cycle, but no sure yet got my +opk today.


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - I hope I didn't. I never got a +opk....even been testing twice a day. I know for a fact I had a fever the other day. DH confirmed it. I was on fire. My temps are higher than normal right now, but who knows with me. I'm hoping I didn't because I only bd once. We have been busy lately. Oh well I guess. Im trying not to think about ttc. It's hard but I do believe it could happen when u don't think about it. Let's see. How are u?

Hot pink - aww I say be sexy and convince him to bd lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I may just do that Stinas


----------



## ashknowsbest

Clomid is treating me okay! No side effects and tonight if my 4th night on it. I have been a little moody but I'm always moody so I'm not so sure it's the clomid! :haha: I've been really quiet on here because I really have nothing to say lately. I've been bummed out that my first IUI cycle was a bust and I'm just kind of frustrated with the whole TTC business lately. I'm just taking my clomid and being patient for the day when I actually get pregnant! I told my OH the other day that I'm not sure if the unlimited IUI's are even that good of a thing because if I go through 6 IUI's without success I will feel extremely ... disheartened! Oh well, I guess only time will tell! I go to the doctor March 31st for a follicle scan and then I guess if everything is growing like it should I'll be going in on April 2nd for IUI #2! YAY! 

Stinas - I hope you O'd because then you would have almost a textbook cycle of Oing on day 14! You're taking soy this cycle right? Isn't that supposed to help with Oing or something like that? I'm really not sure as I never looked into taking soy! I hope you're doing okay and you're not sick and you really did O, that would be awesome! 

Tallmom - Have you decided if you're going to try to make AF come or are you still waiting it out? I hope something happens for you in the next couple of days so you can move onto a different cycle! 

Hotpink - I would make my OH BD! Lol. I'm pushy though but he wants a baby too so he does what he has to do! 

Oh, we bought a Wii today! I know, we're such children but I'm actually really excited to just relax at home with my honey and play video games. Lol. We don't really get to do that so it should be nice! 

Scerena - yay for the new tattoo! I only have 1 but it's on my foot, it's of a butterfly! Everyone told me it was going to hurt but it honestly wasn't that bad! When I have a baby, I want to get their footprint, reallllly small behind my ear! I know weird, but I like tattoo's where they're not that visible that way I can hide them if I need to!


----------



## sharnw

Hope you get better soon Stinas :hugs:

And hotpink, + opk :thumbup: im testing in a couple of hours, just had breakfast, not sure if I'l get a +ive, i have creamy cm today, :dohh:

Ash i wish i had a wii! :)

Tallmom2b I hope you O soon! X 

scerena tattoo, how exciting!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks Sharn!
Hotpink - It always works like a charm! lol

Ash - OMG Wii is the best!!! Just to warn you...your am is going to hurt tom like you lifted boxes all day!!! The tennis is the best! 
I hope I didnt O...I only bd once! I wouldnt have a chance then...unless I got lucky, which NEVER happens to me....EVER! lol Oh well...it is what it is. Yes I did take soy this cycle. I still have not had a smiley OPK...the lines are getting darker though. Oh well...I guess we will see. Lately my boobs get sore right after O and that has not happened...hmmm....welll.....I dk. I will just go with the flow for now. 
Im tired of thinking of TTC. I love chatting with you ladies though! On a good note....dh booked Bahamas for July 20th! Super excited!!! We go every year. Time to get bikini ready!!! Not looking forward to not eating junk, but the back of my thighs have a ripple effect lol hehe


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ugh I think I eat to much for dinner


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- I know lol, I am thinking about where I will get my childs name already :haha: How are you???

Ash-That is a lovely idea :) I would probably get my childs name on my neck I might have to pinch ur idea about the foot print too :) Glad clomid is treating you ok :) I was also better on 100mg :) Good luck this cycle I hope that this is it for you :hugs:

Stinas- Hope you feel better soon :hugs: :hugs:

Sharnw- I hope you get your positive opk soon :)

AFM- I havent ovulated this month :cry: I am cd41 and took a random temp this morning as I havent took a temp sice cd29, 35.92 was my temp this morning- definately no ovulation for me as of yet :(
Now the dilemma I have is-
Do I wait for a natural af and then take clomid- Incase there is a nice egg waiting (or would it be too old now anyway)
OR
Do I take my provera to induce af and start the clomid?

What do you think ladies? I am starting to think that I havent ovulated already so a slim chance I am going to after cd41 isnt it?
x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How does my chart look girls?


----------



## scerena

Hopefully u get a nice temp spike tomoz :) x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yeah that would be nice, opk the other day confirmed O is today so we will see if it's right.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Scerena - I honestly don't have that much experience with inducing AF or anything but one cycle I was 2 weeks late (I have cycles like those but only once or twice a year) and my doctor wanted to put me on provera so that I could move on. Now it's totally your choice, and I decided not to take it and give my period a week more to come and she did so I would say it's really your preference. The problem is that, since I only get those cycles once or twice a year I kind of knew that she would be showing up soon (I was having cramping and what not) buuuut if your cycles are frequently like this I would take the provera because you don't really know how long it's going to go on for. That would be my advice, but I also understand if you're nervous to take provera, since it has nasty side effects although I read a lot of ladies stories that aren't really that bad.

It's kind of like with clomid, everyone works it up to be this terrible drug (with side effects) when in all reality there was nothing to be scared of to begin with! :) LOL! 

:hugs: 

You do what you're comfortable with and we're all here to support your decision! Oh and one more thing, I'm not really sure about the egg being too old, I mean you may not even have a fully mature egg right now it just depends on when it started growing, etc. Ovulating and growing a mature follicle is a crazy detail oriented process. 

Hotpink - I would also say that you're probably Oing or getting ready to O so I hope you've been bding!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope I am I sure do feel different today and my nips are ichey


----------



## Stinas

scerena - I would wait until CD 46ish. Last cycle was 45 days, so I would wait to see if AF comes around then....then just take the Provera and start your clomid. 

Hotpink - YAY for +opk!

Ash - My foam finger is on! Woot Woot! You should find out around my birthday if this IUI works out! 

As for me....FF thinks I O...but im like 99% sure I didnt. I really hope I didnt because I didnt bd around that time. Wouldnt that be some shit if I did O. Like alllll this time all it took was bd once a few days before lol Now that would make me laugh haha 
I also got this damn cold I thought was allergies....well...its not lol My nose is a mess, cough is starting up, my right gland is the size of a small egg, eye area is painful...yay me! Only I get sick in 80 degree weather! I made sure I wore long sleeves last week too because the weather was just too good to be true...here I am hugging a box of tissues....if I only knew I could have saved myself from all that sweat lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas- when is your birthday because I'm going to find out around my birthday if the IUI worked or not! :haha: That would be really freaky if our birthdays were on the same day!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and you probably got sick because of the weather, it's been nice but then cold, nice but then cold again! It plays tricks on your body! I normally get sick when the weather is like this also, but I got lucky this time around I guess! Feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

ASH - My birthday is April 19....when is yours?!?

Yeah im sure thats why I got sick...happens every single time! It sucks because im off today and dont want to get off the couch. DH is on his way down to AC for the night and im sitting here bored with no one to make me tea lol Oh and holy wind today!!! Sounds like a tornado out there! I can only imagine how worse it is in the city!


----------



## ashknowsbest

My birthday is April 9th =D OH's is April 10th! Lol. Weird! I'm always finding lots of people with april birthdays! In our old apartment in jersey the next door neighbor had a new baby like 2 days after we moved in and that was april 8th! Strange! 

Oh yeah, the wind is insane today! I seriously feel like the building is moving! It's really not, I'm just over dramatic but it's bad. I can hear is whistling over the TV so it's pretty strong!


----------



## scerena

Ash- Thanks for the advice hun, I will do a test in the morn (the fs requires that) then probably start the provera... As I need to move on with the next cycle now I think, I did take it last year once but cannot really remember if I had any side effects or anything :shrugg:
Thanks I am not sure about the egg thing either lol, but its taking too long and I am so impatient :haha: 
How are you finding your cycle?

Stinas- yes thats true, although af came on cd45 and I ovulated that cycle on cd32, I have had no ovulation this cycle judging by this mornings temp :shrugg: I dont know lol!
I hope you feel better soon and I hope that you didnt ovulate and that you will so so you can get some bd in :)

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## Stinas

Ash - My moms birthday is the 9th!!! Yeah I have been finding more and more April babies lately. We are the best what can I tell you....especially us Aries! lol

Scerena - True. I forgot about O lol If you feel comfortable in taking the provera now, do it. Why not I say!


----------



## scerena

Definately going to start it tomorrow :) after I have gotten my negative test :haha: x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - I love being an aries! I can't believe your mommy is the same birthday as me. ... and how weird is this ... so you and your mom are 10 days apart for birthdays and my moms birthday is april 23rd so we're so close! This is the weirdest thing!

Scerena - I'm getting on okay with my cycle. I'm not really monitoring anything to be honest. I've been taking my clomid with no side effects and I did notice that AF was about 4 days, which isn't weird or out of the ordinary for me. I have been having more CM lately and it's watery which is strange since everyone says that clomid can dry you up, but I find it's the opposite for me! So, I'm pretty bored over here to be honest! Lol. I'm waiting for my IUI and that is all! I take my last pill tonight and then I wait for about 2-3 weeks until I can test! Lol. 

I've been playing Wii all day! :haha: Stupid game console!


----------



## scerena

Ash- Check you out not being dry from the clomid! That is a good thing :) I cant remember what my cm was like on the clomid, hopefully this time around I will be like you! I hope the 100mg and the iui work this time I really do :hugs:
What game are you playing on the wii? I am addicted to my zumba game on the wii :dance: 
Waiting for af for me is going to be torture I have had enough of this crappy cycle!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Scerena - I have to say I'm pretty happy that I'm not having the normal side effects of clomid but at the same time I hope that it's still working! Well we just bought it yesterday and I'm not sure what games if any came with it before but now it comes with this mario game called, super mario bros. wii. It's just like the original super mario game except you can play with 4 people on the same screen and help each other but sometimes you get in more trouble because people get in your way etc. It's pretty fun anyways and I've been playing it all day. 

I used to play the original when I was younger, it was my favorite game of all time. I like simple things, ya know? 2 buttons and then up, down, right left. We have an xbox but I never play it because I can't get over all of the buttons and the analog sticks, etc. I find it annoying! 

I want to get the zumba fit! How do you like it? Do you use it often?


----------



## Stinas

Scerena - Yeah, f it...just take it...especially if it looks like you are not going to O. 

Ash - yeah, how weird is that!!! It was meant for us to be bnb buddies! Aries power lmao! Thats why are are both so anal! I swear every single Aries I meet is completely anal. 
DH actually told me that once again today. I have a habit of clearing my history and my texts.....im not hiding a thing, but it just looks neater to me and really bothers me if I dont...and he just does not get it....actually everyone that really knows me knows I do it, and none of them get it. Its just my thing and I enjoy having things a certain way. lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - omg I do the same thing! I have to clear all of my text messages! And I always close everything fully on my iphone ... I'm such a weirdo! :haha:! OH thought that I did it to hide things from him at first but now he knows I'm just a freak!


----------



## sharnw

Ladies new upadate for me,
No BD for me this cycle,... :( DH is away for work and no way to get bd at all to catch egg. 
I think we are going to do IUI next cycle along with clomid

GL everyone xoxo


----------



## Stinas

Ash - LMAO I do the SAME thing!!! I have to close them...it drives me nuts! Plus it needs to be fully charged and I sync it very often lol

Sharn - Im sorry for no bd! Maybe then you can just relax this cycle...TTC free.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Ladies :hi:

I'm laying here thinking, I have to get to sleep already! But I had to check in first:)
SO has been bumming, fever and his leg is swollen, I feel so bad for him, he wants to go back to the hospital tomorrow if his temp hasnt come down. Which means I have to miss work, i dont mind taking care of him, in fact i want to be there for him, but my wallet will suffer. 
I feel your pain Sharn! No bding going on here either. I'm thinking I might O soon, my temps have been super steady and lots of fertile cm. oh well, I just want to start a new cycle anyway.

Scerena- did you start taking provera yet? 

Stinas- I'm not totally convinced you Od either, I'd trust your gut, keep bding, I bet the fever threw off your temps.

Ash- I hope this cycle is it for you!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom :hugs: to your OH hope he gets better soon hun.


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- I hope your oh gets better soon :hugs: your symptoms sound great for o :)
I am starting the provera today ive had enough of this cycle!

Ladies I got a :bfn: and a very low temp again this morning, even though I was expecting it I was also holding onto a little hope that I would get a surprise bfp :cry: but I guess it was just not meant to be this cycle... Going to start my provera today, onto a new cycle hopefully not too much longer for the witch to arrive!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- I hope provera does the trick for you!

My OH's fever broke last night :thumbup: 
AFM- yet another 97.56 temp :shrug:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Pink- are you and your OH going to WTT this cycle? It looks like you are about to O.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I o'ed yesterday hun my temp raised


----------



## ashknowsbest

Tallmom - I'm happy you're SO's fever went down =D that's always good! 

Hotpink - you definitely O'ed! Yay! 

AFM - I'm being lazy today .... again! I'm happy my clomid pills are gone! Yay! Now I just have to wait for Saturday!!!


----------



## scerena

Thanks tallmom :) glad your oh's temp broke :)
Cant wait for af to get this cycle on the go- had loads of cm today! Hope I wasnt about to ovulate as already started my provera 

Ash- yay for your finishing the clomid :) what happens sat your iui?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Follicle scan on Saturday IUI most likely Monday if everything looks good and ready! :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Pink- nice! When I peaked at your chart earlier you hadnt put in your temp yet. Are you and your DH sitting this cycle out?

Scerena - I'm having lots of ewcm today too!!! I think there is still a good chance we both will be taking clomid at the same time :thumbup:

Ash- GL on Saturday hope you have lots of beautiful follicles! 

I had dreams of having :sex: with my OH last night, I think my body is telling me to get going! :( but I can't because his knee is still pretty fragile. My chances of getting bfp this cycle is pretty slim anyway. Doc said an egg that's been sitting in the follicle for too long isn't as fertile. But not sure if that's even the case:shrug:

Just hope OH is ready to get to it on my first clomid cycle!!!


----------



## scerena

Ash- goodluck with your follicle scan :) I hope the 100mg made some nice big eggies :)

Tallmom- that would be great to be clomid buddies :) I am scared though as IF I am ovulating then I may have messed it all up by taking the provera, but oh well onto the next cycle I go... I hope we can be clomid buddies though :) I am glad you said that about the eggs as I was wondering if my egg would have been good anyway! Hopefully by the clomid cycle you could do all the work and let oh rest :)


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom- Glad OH fever broke!!! I hope his knee gets better asap! I remember with my mom it took a good week or so to not feel as groggy. Just dont let him push himself...keep it slow even if he feels better...you dont want to mess anything up in there. 

scerena - If you feel you are going to O, wait a few days with the Provera. 

Ash - Yay!!! IUI #2 WOOT WOOT!!! 

hotpink - Yay for O!!!! 

As for me....still sick and feel like pure crap!! Lines on OPK are getting darker....I have a feeling I am going to get a smiley tonight or tom am. Im really not in the mood to bd tonight, but I might try to convince dh. I can only imagine how I can get him in the mood...my hair is a mess, my voice is all over the place, boogers galore, and i have a pounding headache that makes my head look like a bobble head lol Sexy!!! Still in PJ's and plan on being in them all day!!! Pure sexiness! Be jealous ladies lol grrr hehehe

Oh and FF has decided I didnt O now lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah IUI #2. I can't believe it! 

Psh, I'm still in PJ's too, watching TV and movies and playing Wii and I'm not even sick! :haha: I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Stinas

hahaha I love being a bum! Its fun! If I felt better it would be more fun, but it will do for now hehe


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yes we are sitting out this cycle Tallmom.


----------



## scerena

Stinas Im not ovulating phew! Took an opk it wasnt positive, I remember I get alot of cm when af is due or my body styling down after the op well i haven a clue... So I took my provera today so cheering on the witch!
Hope you get your positive soon :) and I am sure your oh will find you attractive despite you feeling rough :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas - I had the most disgusting cough around ov time, poor hubby, I was like "Just keep going, ignore my coughing"!! :rofl: I was the picture of un-sexy! BD if you can, I've read that it can be good because your body is fighting off the cough/cold so it doesn't spend as much energy fighting off the sperm.

Ash - Hooray! Glad the higher dose went ok! Can't wait to hear about all your follies on Saturday!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OMG Lisa :rofl:


----------



## Lisa92881

:haha: Lovely, right?! The things we do to make that baby!! :dohh:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I know right? Like my raincoats :rofl:


----------



## sharnw

Do you lovely ladies reckon I might O in a couple days this cycle? My patterns usually drops a couple times and start shifting up,down,up,down pattern then O??

(DH is coming home tonight for 24 hours) and defo going to get bd in FOR SURE :haha:

BTW im still trying to get used to my temping patterns :)

Hope you girls are doing fine xoxox


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sharnw - I honestly can't say since you don't have my temps in your chart. I would say that it would be great if you ovulated now because it's CD 13 and "text book ovulation" is on day 14 of your cycle so, I hope you're going to O, but I can't tell, sorry! Just give it a couple more days and I would BD like you said since he's going to be away and because you might ovulate tomorrow or the next day!


----------



## Stinas

Lisa - lol Yeah....I told him this afternoon as I was blowing my nose...."get ready for tonight baby"...lol...he laughed so hard...little did he know I was serious hehehe

Sharn - BD baby!!! You cant really tell anything yet from your chart....but bd...why not!

Hotpink - The raincoats will always stay with you! lol still makes me laugh!!!

scerena - Provera it is!


----------



## sharnw

Thanks girls :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - so funny about DH. You gotta do what you gotta do!


----------



## Stinas

Im serious....you have to do it in order for it to happen! Buggers and all!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- :haha:
Im looking at your chart and thinking maybe you DID O? What do you think?

Sharn- :sex: your temps are going down, looks like you might be gearing up :)

AFM- Another 97.56! Haven't been sleeping well, I have to bring OH back to the hospital this morn. They are worried he might have an infection:( 
Really hope he doesn't. He's starting to get quite grumpy.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom I'm thinking your about to O or maybe AF is on the way.


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - aww an infection!! I'm sorry! Poor oh must be in a crapload of pain. It happened to my mom too the first knee. They put this monster like needle in her knee to drain it out...now that's what you call pain. Yuck. Poor oh!! I hope he gets well ASAP! 

No I don't think I o. Temp shot down today and line is super dark, but not smiley dark. Maybe tonight I'll get my surge? I fell better to bd tonight. Last night I was too tired and my head would not stop pounding. Might make it out of the house today lol


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- nice dip! Yup looks like O is near for u.

OH checked out okay :happydance: swelling was from not moving around enough to disperse built up fluid from surgery. (ewwww)

Kinda glad My cycle is taking its time, because it's going to be awhile before he's up to bding I think:(


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - Glad to hear OH is doing good now! Yeah, this may be the first cycle your glad its long lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

AH, I just got back from tanning and the gym and I feel GREAT! I hate working out but after I feel so good! OH is in Jersey for the day and he won't be back until 9 or 10PM so I'm going to miss him but that's okay! I have my BnB girls to chat it up with! 

Hope you're all doing good and staying patient!

Stinas - I hope you O soon! Maybe you're going to O around when I do and then we can be in the TWW together!


----------



## Lisa92881

I want to go tanning, I feel so pasty! Haha.


----------



## sharnw

Thank you tallmom :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - I was so white that I could see lots of my veins and I don't like that so I had to go tanning! Plus, I want to go blonde again so I need some color before I do that!


----------



## Stinas

Ash - Omg could you imagine we O and get our BFP together?! That would be fun! (Keep dreaming right? lol) I am hoping to O any day now...lines are getting pretty dark. Lets see. I am going to bd tonight...i feel a bit more up to it. Last night I was starting my smooth talk, but I said the heck with this, im exhausted and full of snot! haha 
I sooooooo need to go tanning. How weird is this....There is this tanning bed I used for a years by my moms(45min away)....i went to beach bum and did their highest level...well...I looked the same coming out as I did in....what a waste of $40!!! I gave it another try and someone said "YOU went tanning?"...once again Waste of $$!! So now I go by my moms because its the only place with that bed. It sucks because its every once and a while. It does make you feel good! Even DH goes...I dk why because he is darker than me to begin with. It just makes you feel skinny and vibrant! lol

Lisa - Spray tan! or that lotion that makes you look tan.....orrr...good old bronzer! lol


----------



## Lisa92881

I know, it really does make you feel good doesn't it?! Once the warm weather is here I'll just have to sit outside a bit. I don't like the smell of those tan lotions....and I imagine these days when I can smell everything, it would be extra bad! Haha. :sick:


----------



## Stinas

Yeah the smell is pretty gross. I dont use the lotion, but I feel like you can smell my BO from a mile away. My cousin says no, but I guess its just heightened to me. Gross. lol


----------



## Lisa92881

I can smell you all the way up here in MA! :rofl:


----------



## Stinas

BTW - thought you ladies might find it funny....I think there is a crow of some sort living in the chimney/fireplace. I can hear it making bird noises in the afternoon lol DH already called someone to check it out. Could you imagine a bird flying out of my fireplace in my face on the couch. Oh god...what a site that would be lol


----------



## Stinas

:haha::sick::sick:


----------



## Lisa92881

Omg the thought of that freaks me out so much! I have such a fear of something getting into our fireplace! I would have my fireplace barricaded...do you?!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - you never know! We really might get our bfp's together! Yeah tanning is awesome, the place I go to is about 10 minutes away on the subway and it's pretty nice there. I bought the unlimited package, so I can go as many times as I want in a month! I decided to do that because I need to get my base tan going because I was REALLY white and then I'm just going to go like 12 times a month after that. About 3 times a week just to maintain it! Thank god my gym is like 2 blocks away from the tanning salon because it kinda makes me feel like if I'm going tanning I should go work out since I'm already over there.

Well, I'm sitting at home, watching 16 and pregnant and I'm irritated! I don't even know why I watch this show!


----------



## Lisa92881

I can't even watch that show, it makes me too upset!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah it's kinda ridiculous that some of these girls, it was their first time ever having sex and they got pregnant! AH!


----------



## Stinas

Lisa - I have no clue what it looks like on the roof. The house is 6yrs old and we bought it 2.5 years ago and have never used the fireplace. It's gas but we want to convert it to turn on with remote. So we are not very savvy with those kind of things and have decided not to touch it until we convert it lol we might set ourselves on fire lol. I have people coming to see it on friday. 

Ash - unlimited packages are great!! Tan it up!!
Omg DH and I watch it as well. Pisses me off but I still watch it. I just don't get it. I want them to come on here to see how long and hard we all ttc for, just so they can appreciate what they have!!!


----------



## scerena

I will have a read through tonight... But :haha: stinas I just pictured that bird coming out your fireplace :haha: would be funny but so scary! 

Ash- my mum use to own a sunbed centre and I was so dark! I use to use it for free pratically everyday- I love tanning even though it is going to age me but nothing makes you feel better than a nice tan :)

Tallmom- I am glad that your oh checked out well :) hope you are ok? 

Lisa- I would get a spray tan :)

Hope all you ladies are well? X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Okay so DH and I BD last night. not sure if this is our month i mean AF should be here April 12-14th


----------



## sharnw

I hope this is your month hotpink xo

Afm been at the dentist all day. Ouch! Lol

Opk dark but not +ive. O pains are there. hope i O within a day ir 2 :)

XO :dust: to everyone


----------



## sharnw

Ohh and Dh was home for the night last night :D he's gone back to work now wont be home until monday :/
BD this morning. I just hope thats enough...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you sharn and I got my FX for you hunni


----------



## Tallmom2b

I little bit of a dip today ladies! AND TONS of ewcm! :happydance: 
But I'm sad that we can't :sex: 
I'm still hoping though, maybe he might feel good enough tonight! He said he was dreaming about having sex with me last night :) so that's a good sign! 

Hope all is well!


----------



## ashknowsbest

hotpink - fingers crossed you caught the eggy again this month but that it's sticky! 

Sharnw - I will keep my fingers crossed for you that the spermies live a long time that way you can catch the egg! 

tallmom - sorry you can't BD this time but I hope DH is feeling better soon!


----------



## ashknowsbest

AFM - I'm having this weird, pressure, pain in my right side really low. I'm pretty sure it's my ovaries, they're probably mad and overstimulated but it is what it is. I'm getting really excited for my scan, it's only 2 days away! This better work, that's all I'm going to say!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom hope OH does feel better soon so you can :sex:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ashli got my FX for you hunni


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks hotpink =D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm think O day is today what do you girls think?


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - hope oh feels better soon!! 

Ash - I hope it does!!!!!!

Hot pink - looks like it!

I got my smiley opk last night!!!! Didn't check if it's still there this am yet. yay!! 
Hopefully DH is not too tired tonight. He has a super busy day today. Oh well he has no choice!! Lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Maybe my temp will rise tomorrow.


----------



## Stinas

Hope so for the both of us!!


----------



## sharnw

*Tallmom* I hope you have :sex: soon and hope your OH feels better super quick!

*Hotpink* looks like you are :) :) 

Thanks *Ash* xo

*Stinas* FX your temp rises tomorrow :D

Will test opk later, cm is (really) watery but on the creamy colour side, loads of it (sorry tmi) cp is high (very) open and soft. That O pain is still there but its not bad, The left side..


----------



## ashknowsbest

sharnw - I think you're going to get another temp rise tomorrow! :)

AFM - I'm feeling really down right this second. I know I'll feel better tomorrow but I'm feeling like this second IUI isn't going to work. My mom said I need to keep a positive attitude but I'm having a hard time keeping that positive attitude!


----------



## sharnw

Woooohhhh
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lisa92881

hotpink - On a break? What break?! :rofl:

tallmom - Can you just ummm...hop on? So it doesn't hurt his knee? :blush:

stinas - Yeahhh positive opk! Get to it chick! Someone up there is looking out for you, you get your positive opk after you start to feel a bit better! :happydance:

ash - I know, it's so hard sometimes. :hugs: Allow yourself to be down and have a good cry, and then pick yourself up and move on! You can do it, this IUI will work!! :thumbup:

sharnw - Love those positive opks! Time for :sex: wooohoo!


----------



## sharnw

Ash :hug: 

Thanks Lisa xo 

We BD yesterday, I hope that was enough, Dh is gone back to work and wont be home for 3 more days.. Hope swimmers are racing right now lol


----------



## Stinas

Sharn - yay!!! I think you have a good shot. Swim swim swim swimmers!!! 

Lisa - thank you! I hope so!! 

Ash - you have to be positive!!! Don't let yourself down because the swimmers know it and decide not to swim up there if you are mopey! Lol we need happy sperm. That's what I always tell dh. Lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks stinas. I will try. I have good days and bad days. What a crazy roller coaster this whole thing is. On a good note honey and I are at the tanning salon and I just got out so I feel good already annnnnnd were going clothes shopping after this and then to work out. :) lol. Anything to keep my mind off this crazy baby stuff.


----------



## Lisa92881

Well aren't you productive! I've been on the couch since I got home from work! :blush:


----------



## ashknowsbest

You're preggo you have a good excuse :) I sat on the couch all day until OH got home at 6:30. Lol :) and I don't have an excuse!!


----------



## Stinas

Ash - It does really get hectic...but the end result will all be worth it. Im sure we will totally forget how hard it was when we get our BFP! 
Im sooo going tanning tom....but im afraid it might kill my swimming sperm lol Could it? 
OOOoooo shopping!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE IT! Im waiting for my friend to come get me so we can go too lol...she takes FOREVER!!

Lisa - Couch potato is my middle name! I dont blame you....you need it after a days work....even when you dont work hehehehe


----------



## ashknowsbest

I think tanning will be ok. I mean, people go to the beach and are exposed to the sun when they're pregnant right? I don't know what I'm going to do then because I want to tan after my IUI. :) oh yes shopping :)


----------



## Stinas

I dk. I might just skip it for a week or so...after O maybe? 
I better O! Im sick of waiting already!!! 
Soo are these stupid doctors supposed to call me about dh sa results or should I call tom? In a way i dont want to know the results. How bad is that? I dont want it to ruin our mojo right now. lol


----------



## Lisa92881

I think tanning should be fine. :shrug: 

Stinas I don't blame you. Give it a few days and enjoy your ov time, then call.


----------



## Tallmom2b

This is quite weird ladies... I just realized that there is five of us that could possibly be Oing around the same time! 

Stinas- yaeeee for smiley opk!!!

Pink- looks like your going to O any minute now! Keep bding until that temp rise happens

Ash- excited for sat! Hope you have some nice eggies brewing in there! PMA!

Sharn- that is a bfpopk! I think those spermies will just camp out and wait patiently! Fx!

Lisa- I wish I could just hop on!! :haha: he's still pretty delicate ;)

Scerena- how's the provera treating you? 

AFM- I didn't catch a smiley OPK today, but wish I could have tested this morn! Looking forward to tomorrow morn temp. I'll try to seduce OH tonight :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas- I asked OH if he knew about tanning while pregnant (he seems to have a lot of knowledge about weird things!) and he said that UV rays don't penetrate the skin so he doesn't see tanning being a problem...idk if that helps but I think you should go and enjoy yourself! I mean, people get pregnant while they're on drugs, I think you should be able to tan =D I still drink except when I'm in the TWW because I don't want to not live my life, HOPING that I get a positive test that month, know what I mean? My doctor told me the same thing. He goes, Ashli, you have to do what you want as long as it's not hurting you because if you don't get pregnant in the next month or two or three you're going to regret not doing those things you like to do and I totally agree! 

Tallmom - I hope you have another high temperature tomorrow and you should make DH baby dance, it'll be worth it, I'm sure ;) :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - I found this link on tanning while pregnant and it seems that tanning can affect the baby however, if you're in the TWW or just around ovulation I don't see it posing a problem. 

https://www.babycenter.com/404_is-i...ning-lotions-or-tanning-beds-durin_1127909.bc


----------



## Stinas

Ash - Thanks for all the info!!!! Very interesting!!! Im going to visit my mom next week so I might just hop over and tan...thats if I dont end up going tom night. I bought these super cute hot pink sandals tonight and my friend who is whiter than white was like wow, your feet are usually black...they look pretty white, go tanning lol So for Mrs Powder to tell me im white, I need to go lol 
I agree with your doc....F it...we are young once. Im tired of worrying all the time. Right now im just thinking I need to lose some weight for Bahamas in July. Thats my goal right now...while I eat a chocolate bar lmao!! hehehe

Tallmom - Seduce away!!!!

So how is it that last night I get a smiley opk, this morn negative, and tonight another smiley?!? Go figure! Yay for making DH BD again tonight!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- sounds like your body keeps gearing up. Keep on bding! 

AFM we tried bding, but he couldn't follow through because of the pain killers:(
He was so bummed, I was too but I didn't want to make him feel any worse. I think this was the first time ever that I got off and he didn't :haha: sorry for the tmi :blush:
Had a bit of a temp rise, so still not sure if I've Od yet...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Have no clue what me temp is doing


----------



## sharnw

Tallmom2b said:


> Stinas- sounds like your body keeps gearing up. Keep on bding!
> 
> AFM we tried bding, but he couldn't follow through because of the pain killers:(
> He was so bummed, I was too but I didn't want to make him feel any worse. I think this was the first time ever that I got off and he didn't :haha: sorry for the tmi :blush:
> Had a bit of a temp rise, so still not sure if I've Od yet...

:hugs: tallmom your poor OH, hope he heals 100% soon

Hotpink, i reckon your 1dpo? :D

Im about to go to bed ladies see you all in 8 hours :)


----------



## Stinas

I have no idea what's going on. I'm just going with the flow. Bd tonight then break Tom and hopefully one more time. 

Tallmom - I hope dh feels better ASAP!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Not sure Pink, maybe your body is having a hard time releasing that eggie, or maybe you are having a slow rise?

Goodnight Sharn :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- sounds like a plan, hope you O soon! Fx:)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I maybe having a slow rise


----------



## sharnw

Im having a problem with O i think. Im laying in bed and my left Ovary is in SO much pain and my right ovary is sligtly giving me pain. Never been in so much pain for O... Think i should go to the hospital?


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - You probably are having a slow rise!! 

Sharn - I would wait it out...if it still hurts in a few hours go...it could be something else.

Do you ladies think I O already or I am Oing now? hmm...I am going to bd again tonight, skip tom and then once again....hopefully.


----------



## sharnw

An hour's gone. Its easing now. Thank god. Wholey it was bad..
....Warm shower it is for me.....
Thanks stinas x


----------



## sharnw

Stinas all our temps are weird today arent they?


----------



## Stinas

Glad to hear you feel better!!!
Yeah, they are arent they. I always get mad that my temp never really shoots up after O like some peoples. Its annoying!


----------



## Lisa92881

Mine didn't usually shoot up either!


----------



## Stinas

It drives me nuts! I just want to be normal sometimes. 
I was bad today...I bought a super cute baby Juicy PJ set lol. I couldnt help myself...plus it was on sale for $10 from $50! I keep shoving all this stuff in a drawer...I want to be able to use them not hide them! grrr!


----------



## Lisa92881

I haven't bought one single thing....I can't wait to buy stuff!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sharn - Happy that your ovary pain subsided! It's scary when you're having pain like that! 

Stinas - I think you might be having a slow rise like hotpink. There's nothing wrong with it I think, but it does suck! I like to see nice rises too!

AFM - I just got done sitting in the NYC DMV for 5 hours! WTF! It was crazy but now it's done so I'm happy I don't have to go back there for a while! 

Oh and Stinas you sound like my mom! She buys so much stuff but then hides it from my dad! :haha:!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm so bloated today girl and haven't felt good at all day long.


----------



## sharnw

Hope you feel better before bedtime Hotpink

Yes ash you said it! Its scary :( omg its still sore, lol AAGGHHH. Im not even dressed to go out of the house yet, Im thinking 2 pain killers, an hope that helps...

I googled O pains and it said it can last up to 2 days, It better not last 2 days, i'l give it a couple more hours and thats it, Im not muckin around when it comes to pain in that area

Describing 1-10. I say 4 at the moment for that part of my body. When I woke up this morning, (2.5 hours ago) I'l say 7. Its exactly the same as af pains.. Keen to crawl up into a ball under the blankets. My temp isnt high obliviously so i must not be that ill


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you sharn I feel a little better now that I eat dinner.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ok so I know this is off topic of TTC but is anybody playing the mega millions jackpot thing? People are in a serious frenzy over it! I told my OH we should get lotto tickets! We have just as much a chance as anybody else!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yeah ashli. I think my Dh got his today as well.


----------



## Stinas

Ash - LOL...I always hide stuff from DH...I used to do it from my mom too, but shes better at it than me. My grandpa does it from my grandma too!...now thats funny to watch. He will bring one bag in and shes like "im not stupid...i know theres ten more in the trunk under the recycle bags"...lol...he keeps those brown leaf bags in the trunk so he can hide things under them hahaha 
OMG...I played the mega like no ones business!!!! I went to a few places actually...i feel like the most ghetto places win...so I went to the 7-11 in a pretty bad area...which has the best cookies BTW...and I got a bunch. OMG could u imagine. The cash payout is 363 mil. Im mentally buying things already!!! They say if no one wins it could be almost 800mil. There was a line to buy them! 

Hotpink - Have some icecream...it always makes me feel better lol

Sharn - I hope your O pains go away...but I think they are a good sign!

Lisa - Your CRAZY!! Ill go shopping for you!!!! Im serious...when it comes time for a stroller and car seats...I know which ones are the best! Im a pro shopper! Ill help you out! hehehe I love love love buying stuff. Its a problem of mine.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

We don't have icecream Stinas lol


----------



## Stinas

Its ok...I just ate some for you! lol


----------



## sharnw

O pains gone :) feeewwwe for that! 
Lasted a good 4-5 hours :/


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ahhhhhhh! I caught the smiley!!! It's been soooooo long since I've seen one! :happydance:
And OH waited to take his pain meds so we can :sex: this morn! Yaeee! Wish us luck! 
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g339/tallaud/photo-3.jpg


----------



## sharnw

Loads of GL for you tallmom!!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sharn- I had bad O pains like that once, it was on my right side too. I had an ultrasound done and I had a cyst on one follicle, I think it maybe why we O later?

Stinas- I think you might have Od but keep bding jic. I want so bad to have normal cycles too, :hugs: Your temp hasn't shot up, but it definitely could be a slow rise.

Pink- I think you might be having a slow rise too. Glad your feeling better:)

Ash- I bought I mega millions ticket last night, couldn't help myself, I think someone in Maryland one or something:shrug: 
How did your appointment go?

AFM - mission complete...:spermy:...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you Stinas I think I was dreaming as you eat the icecream lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom I hope so temp went up just a tad this morning


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies,
I havent had a chance to read through all the posts, literlly got 5 minutes on here so thought I would quickly say :hi: hope everyone is well?
Any news for me??
AFM- I took my last provera tablet today so as from tomorrow I am waiting on af... Ttc is just constantly waiting right!


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - lol

Tallmom - Yay!!!!! Woot woot go smiley!!!!! Yay! 

As for me, dh was too tired last night but he promised tonight. Is that good because temp shot down today. Wonder if I am o tonight? Would I still have a chance of it shoots up Tom and I bd tonight? They say the sperm should be there waiting.


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - I also heard a maryland person won. I didn't check my tickets yet.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ugh what a day this is going to be not in the best mood today either.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- I definitely think bding tonight will be good. Sperm can live up to 7 days in the right conditions. I think 3 days is about average. 

I love how we are all trying to O around the same time:)


----------



## Tallmom2b

scerena said:


> :hi: ladies,
> I havent had a chance to read through all the posts, literlly got 5 minutes on here so thought I would quickly say :hi: hope everyone is well?
> Any news for me??
> AFM- I took my last provera tablet today so as from tomorrow I am waiting on af... Ttc is just constantly waiting right!

Congrats on your last provera pill! I hope AF shows soon! Maybe we will still get to be clomid buddies. I actually got a smiley OPK this morn and OH and I :sex: keep your fx for me! :)


----------



## mammag

Hi guys. Starting Clomid this month. I probably won't be very active though I don't think. I'm sad, and trying to work through this bull shit without falling apart. I don't even know if we're going to TTC this month, but I am going to take the clomid in case I change my mind by O day. Two miscarriages in two months makes 3 in a row, and it's a lot to take in. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Mammag- :hugs: I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ok so I had a realllly long night buuuut I have GREAT news! I'll tell you guys about my night first. Well, OH decided last night that he wanted to go to Atlantic City and we needed to go down there today for my appointment anyways so we went. We stayed up all night, and at 7AM we left the casino! Crazy, I know! I got to my appointment on time and it turns out I have 3 follicles. Two that are pretty much ready to go and 1 that will most likely be ready when I do ovulate! =D 

I have a 22mm on the right side, a 16mm on the right side and a 13mm on the left side. No wonder I've been having ovary pain! I'm happy but miserable at the moment because I'm having pains there worse then yesterday, I don't know if the ultrasound irritated the ovaries more since they put pressure on them or what, but I'm having pain. Honey is making me tea with honey and I'm just going to relax on the couch for the rest of the day. 

Stinas - I hope you O soon! When do you normally O, isn't it around CD 17? Are you still taking soy this cycle? 

Tallmom - yay for smiley! Get BDing girl, if you can! How is your DH doing?


----------



## ashknowsbest

mammag - I'm really sorry you are going through that, I hope that you get your bfp and it's reallllly sticky for you! :hugs:


----------



## Lisa92881

Ash - You party animal! I love it! Sounds like fun. :) And HELL YEAH for 3 big follies!!! I'm sooo excited for you!! So is IUI still scheduled for Monday??


----------



## ashknowsbest

Tuesday, the doctor wants to give that 3rd follicle a couple more days to grow. They did bloodwork to check my LH surge so he said if I'm already having a surge then I'll do the ovidrel shot tonight and go in Monday for IUI but if I'm not having my surge yet then I'll get the ovidrel shot tomorrow night and go in Tuesday morning for IUI! I'm really excited. I told OH we're probably going to get twins!


----------



## scerena

Mammag- :hugs: I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: I didn't know otherwise I would have messaged you sooner :hugs: That is a lot to take in hun it really is, we are all here for you if you need/want to talk :hugs: Taking the clomid still is a good idea incase you change your mind, when are you due to start it? I wont be long behind you, once again I am so sorry :hugs: I hope you get a lovely stickey bean soon hun 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: sending loads your way :hugs:

Tallmom- my fingers are crossed ever so tightly for you, so glad you finally got your smiley :dance: we can definately still be clomid buddies hun :) I will only be a little ahead of you (if af shows) lol! Hopefully you wont need to be my clomid buddie and get your :bfp: this cycle that would be great :)

Ash- GREAT news about your follicles :happydance: lovely sizes :) I definately have high hopes for you this cycle now with a few nice big follices :) Getting twins or maybe triplets would be amasing :) And sounds like a great night you had :)


----------



## mammag

I'm supposed to start it today, CD 3. Haven't yet though, I feel like the bottle is peer pressuring me, lol.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Scerena - how did the provera go? Did you have many side effects on it? Just wondering because my doctor wanted to put me on it a few months ago because my period was MIA for 2 weeks but she ended up coming and I was freaking out because of the listed side effects! 

I have high hopes for this cycle too now that I know I have more than one follicle. I'm trying not to get too excited though because having more than one follicle isn't like .... 100% that one will take! I really hope I get twins. I've always wanted twins but triplets .... I think that would be reallllllly hard, especially on my body since I'm tiny as it is! Well, I guess we'll just have to wait and see what happens!


----------



## ashknowsbest

mammag - This was my second cycle taking clomid and it's really not as bad as everyone makes it sound with the side effects. I had none! Well, I wouldn't say none but nothing that is unbearable! I get hot more than normal but that's not crazy, and I also get grumpy and thirsty about 2 days after the last pill but seriously, it's not bad at all! I wish you the best of luck in whatever you choose to do but if you decide to take it we're all here to support you and you never know, it could work a miracle for you! =D


----------



## mammag

I hope so, I sure as hell need one.


----------



## scerena

Mammag- :haha: about the bottle peer pressuring you :haha: do you recon you will take them? I hope that you are feeling okayish, thinking of you :hugs:

Ash- not one side effect tht I am aware of... Except my bad and horrible skin yuk! But no fine except for that, I take one pill with breakfast and the pill at night I take with my dinner so eating may have helped reduce any side effects :shrugg:
Twins would be amasing :dance: only said triplets because a lady on my old clomid thread is having triplets from clomid, I too am slim my fs said he wants me to have one as twins could cause too much pressure on my body, but my friend is slim and had a healthy pregnancy and birth with twins :) gl hun :) would be great to have two babies in one go :)


----------



## sharnw

Hugs go out to you mammag

Afm lol i dont think i O yet. :huh:


----------



## sharnw

Ash omg twins haha :) wow GL xo


----------



## Stinas

Mammag - I'm sorry. I know it's hard but always remember we are all here to support you!!! If you feel you will regret not taking them around o, just take them.....bd is up to you around then. 

Ash - I usually o around now. I did take soy. I took the same dose as the last cycles, but o the same last cycle with out it. 
Omg 3 follicles. Yay!!! How exciting!!!!!! Imagine twins?! I would tip over with joy!!!!! Fx!!!!

Tallmom - with my luck the sperm won't last that long lol. I am going to be tonight. I warned DH already lol.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ash- that's great news! Triples would be crazy! I think with 3 follicles you have a great chance!

Sharn- I don't think you have o'd either, keep bding!

Stinas- fx! I "warn" my OH too :haha:


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - lol you have to do the warn!!! Lol.


----------



## sharnw

I wish I could keep bding, but I cant, Dh wont be home until tomorrow :/

Tallmom2b I hope you get that fabulous rise tomorrow :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - I hope you O soon! 

AFM - so ever since my appointment I have been not feeling good at all. My joints are aching and my ovaries are sore, I have a headache. I just woke up from a nap so I was hoping that would help but nope....


----------



## sharnw

Ash i hope you arent in pain as I was yesterday :(

My outcome for being in pain didn't give me rewards from tolerating it. My temp is down :(

I cant wait for my FS appointment next cycle.. Cant wait to start clomid


I just dont get it. My opks are negative now. My cm is sticky and my cp is mediem and medium texture, and almost closed like every other cycle after O


----------



## Stinas

I really do hope I see a rise Tom. This sucks 

Ash - lots of stuff going on in there. Hope you feel better soon! 

Sharn - I wish I could help, but we are both in the same boat.


----------



## sharnw

I just got off the ph with my FS nurse, told her every detail, From my opk being positive on day 15, cervical mucus changed on day 16 an temps not rising. She said not to pay attention to my temperatures. Mucus changes immediately after Ovulation, My surge raised on the average day in the cycle. And dont worry about it, Im booked in for a blood test on thursday to check my pro levels...

I'l keep temping though. I just like to see my temps now, its become an addiction everytime I wake up every morning lol


----------



## sharnw

Stinas i know this cycle is weird for us lol


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sharn + Stinas - I hope we all get a nice big rise tomorrow! Fx! 
:dust:

It's weird I have mildly sore BBs already :shrug: I wonder if my hormone levels are higher? Maybe that means this O is stronger, hope so!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sharnw - I'm happy you were able to talk to the nurse. My doctor told me pretty much the same thing about my chart. Not to pay too much attention to it since it can change with the environment etc. I hope you get some answers soon! 

AFM - OH thinks I have a virus or something since I'm having muscle soreness, etc.


----------



## sharnw

:dust: to you girls xox :) you are all so lovely and supporting :) we will all get there


OOooo Tallmom good hormones :D

Ash hope you feel better and rest, not nice to have a virus. I hope you dont have one


----------



## ashknowsbest

I heard that having a virus or being sick at O time doesn't have to be a bad thing =D I heard it's easier to get pregnant or something since your body isn't fighting off the sperm as much because they're preoccupied!


----------



## sharnw

Yes :) a lady a couple months back said, she had the flew, an she only bd once 3 days before her O... She felt she had no hope.. She ended up testing around af due and it was bfp


Dh is home tomorrow. It wont hurt to bd i think :haha: seeming as ff says my stats are this week coming up


----------



## Stinas

I sure hope so ash!!! 
After all the crap all of us have gone through....can't we just catch a break and get our BFP already?!!!! Grr!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> I heard that having a virus or being sick at O time doesn't have to be a bad thing =D I heard it's easier to get pregnant or something since your body isn't fighting off the sperm as much because they're preoccupied!

Did you hear this from me?! Haha. I totally believe this is one of the reasons we got our BFP! So here's to a virus that your body has to fight off, but not one that's so bad you don't want to BD!! :haha:


----------



## Stinas

Lol Lisa!!! 
I'm hoping this weeks cold helped us!!! 
I was outside for over an hour at work tonight so feels like its creeping back lol yay me.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ugh! I really hope my temp is up tomorrow morn! I don't get it, my bbs are kinda sore. 
I'm going to get a new battery for my thermometer for next cycle. 
I'm wondering if it's dying. My temps are so weird, I really hope my temps go up, then I'll know for sure if I've o'd :shrug:

I hope all our temps go up! Come on O!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ash- How are you feeling? I'm excited for your IUI, will you be charting?


----------



## ashknowsbest

tallmom - I'm feeling okay! I take the ovidrel shot tonight at 9PM and I'm not nervous since it is a really small needle and it's not a big deal! I can't wait for the IUI but i'm trying to stay relaxed. I'm kind of freaking out a littttttle bit because when I went in for the follicle scan I had one follicle that was 22mm and I'm afraid I will ovulate before then but my doctor took bloodwork and told me that if I was having a surge he would call me and he didn't so I'm taking that as no I didn't have a LH surge so I'm not at risk for ovulating yet! 

So, here's to Tuesday and my 2nd round of IUI!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and I won't be charting. I really wanted to chart but I keep forgetting to set my alarm, or I set it and just turn it off, or OH and I don't go to sleep until like 5 AM and so the temp wouldn't be any good. I'm just finding it hard to have the motivation to chart this time! If I have to keep doing IUI and IVF and don't get a natural BFP I'm probably not going to chart to be honest. It's stressful enough to go through IUI and IVF and then have to worry about temperatures!


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - we are in the same boat. I temp this am got 97.1 same as yesterday so I did it again right away and got 97.4. With out moving around or getting up. So I just recorded the higher temp. I don't think I o yet anyways. I have egg white cm now and crampy. Do u think I should bd again tonight? Dh is probably not in mood but I can probably get my way lol. 

Ash - I don't blame you for not temping. All that stuff is a lot. I'm excited for Tuesday!!!! Yay!


----------



## sharnw

Finally I got a rise, lets see if stays up tomorrow :/

How are you all today :flower:


----------



## Stinas

Yay Sharn!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I just gave myself the trigger, so here we go. I'll be testing out the trigger shot tomorrow until I get my bfp!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I got a headache


----------



## Stinas

Yay Ash!!! I like seeing your fake bfps lol

I must be o now....it's really uncomfortable. Should I bd again tonight or is it too late if I'm feeling all this o pain pinches?

Hot pink - I did too all morn and afternoon.


----------



## Lisa92881

If you're Oing I would BD tonight too!! Wooooo get it girl!!


----------



## Stinas

If feels sore and pinches.....achy. Totally going to force DH tonight lol 
This sperm better swim swim swim tonight lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Jump on it, jump on it!! (Ya know that song?! Lol) :sex::sex::sex:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - I know that song, you're funny! 

Stinas - I would BD tonight definitely! 

AFM - Well, I know I said I felt this way the other day but I'm feeling like this cycle isn't going to work. It doesn't help that I read a lot of articles online about success rates of IUI etc. ... especially when you're unexplained infertility. Lame! WTF. I don't understand why this has to be my life. Oh well! I'm going to sleep!


----------



## sharnw

Unexplained fertility sux! We are healthy, our test results are normal (if not... Its excellent) an yet... We are having trouble having a baby. I seriously think why did i even bother being on bc when i was young at the age of 17 with my high school sweetheart back in the day. Just unexplainable.... Sometimes i even wonder if its because dh and i arent compatible like that. :( is that even possible???

One day it will happen

Lol sorry just had an angry moment.. :) *sigh* i feel better now :)


----------



## Stinas

Lisa - LOL yes....I hear that song a few times a day every single time I go to work lol im seriously sick of every song BTW totally off subject, but I am.....and I am also going to make dh bd tonight! I dont care if hes tired!!! lol 

Ash - Im sorry you feel down..you need to stop using Google sometimes! Unexplained inf. does suck......I have a feeling im in that category as well...just have not confirmed it yet. Dont put yourself down because you really dont know what this cycle of IUI has to offer....just give it a chance!

Sharn - I wonder the same thing as well. I have never been on BC, but for the past 10yrs with DH we have used the pull and pray method...now I wonder if it would have worked back then if it was an oops? Weird how things work out. 

So....I took away my +OPKs on my chart....I ran out of smiley OPK, so I used the cheapie and guess what....a nice dark line! Im pretty sure its a +....so Im just going to go with it. If my temp does not go up tom, I will be throwing my thermometer across the room hoping it breaks lol


----------



## sharnw

FX FX FX for you stinas!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks Sharn!! You too!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ash- I don't blame you for not wanting to chart, it's driving me a little nuts right now!
GL with IUI! Remember, PMA :)

Sharn- yaeeee for temp rise! Those are some nice crosshairs!

Stinas- did you get to :sex: last night? I hope I see a big rise on your chart today:)

AFM had a itty bitty rise this morn. Hope it keeps going up! My BBs are still kinda sore :shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: How is everyone this morning?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hey Pink hope your feeling better! Looks like your body is gearing up to O again. The full moon is Friday I think :winkwink:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom I know for sure I O'ed the other week now I'm Oing again Hope we catch the eggie.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks for all of the encouraging words girls! 

I'm feeling better this morning. I wouldn't say I'm feeling 100% better about the whole IUI thing but it is what it is at this point. I guess maybe what's really bothering me is that I read that after 4 attempts it's pretty much not going to work .. like the chances are so low that it's pretty much extremely unlikely. But ... in order for my insurance to pay for IVF, I have to go through 6 IUI cycles! Which doesn't make sense since after 4 the odds are shitty ... so I have to put myself through injectables twice to even see if it's going to work ... wtf! 

ANyways, sorry for another rant! 

On a good note, honey took my shopping yesterday and I got lots of cute things from banana republic! Oh and I'm not even done shopping but he was getting tired so we had to come home! I might make him take me out tonight again :haha:

Stinas - lame that your temps are being dumb! I hope you get a rise soon, even if it's a slow rise! Were you able to get DH to BD last night?! I tried to get mine to BD but it just wasn't working. How lame is that!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ash- who knows, you could get that bfp on the 4th or 5th or 6th try! But hopefully you get your bfp THIS time!! :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah that's true, I keep thinking that also. I just really hate this. I'm really feeling myself going into a depression ... weird! Never thought TTC would go this far! 

Oh well, I'm going to sit here with my camomile tea and just try not to think about TTC.


----------



## Stinas

Ash - it is depressing...but you cant always think of the negative stuff. You don't know when it will happen to you. It could be this cycle and like tallmom said, it could be in 5. We are not in the normal category of statistics. Took me a while to figure that one out, but we are the weirdo "unique" ones. Yay! Lol 

Tallmom & hotpink - looks like we are all having weird temps this cycle!!!

Sharn - yay for a rise!!! 

I did get to bd last night. I got a shitty little rise today. Still don't think I o. Dh won't bd tonight so hopefully it just works. I just need it to work. I'm tired and aggravated. Like wtf already?!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I know, I'm trying not to think about it. I just got my nails dne last night and it broke this morning because I was using bobbypins in my hair, wtf! So now I'm going downstairs to get my nail fixed. I'll try to keep busy. I'm supposed to tan and workout tonight with OH when he gets out of work so, I'm looking forward to that. Then I have to wake up at 4:30 to leave the house by 5:30 to get to my insem! Yay! Then the torture begins! I'm going to take a pregnancy test right now to test my trigger cause I'm crazy!


----------



## Stinas

Grrrr I'm so pissed off!!!! Just called the ob to see about DH SA results and the receptionist was like oh the dr said she would like u to make an apt to discuss the results. Like wtf, the test was 2 weeks ago!! If I didn't call I would have been sitting here like a moron. Like wtf. I'm so over all this crap. Now I'm worried something is wrong. This sucks!!! I made the apt for Thursday. 

Ash - its nice to be pampered. I think I might treat myself to a tan today.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wow, stinas, that is lame! WTF! My doctors office has pissed me off in the past so many times too! Ridiculous! Well, I'm happy you made the appointment and you're going to figure out what the results are! :hugs: I'm sure everything is fine, I mean the doctors office pretty much makes you make an appointment wether it's good news or bad so I wouldn't look into them wanting to see you in person too much!


----------



## Tallmom2b

stinas- don't you hate that! I had to call an bug my doc like crazy to get my results that time. It really sucks!

AFM my ovaries hurt both sides, they are really trying it feels like!


----------



## sharnw

Thanks girls xo hope i get cross hairs tomorro. Lol i was only playing with tomorrows temp to see if i do get cross hairs. An i do :)

:dust: to you all


----------



## scerena

stinas- good luck woth getting your oh's results back on thursday

Ash- SOrry you are feeling down hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Tallmom- I hope thats a sign of o for you :)

Me and oh booked a holiday today- going to the dominican republic for 2 weeks for oh's bday on the 21st of may :dance: cannot wait and hope the focus of the holiday takes my mind of ttc a bit :)


----------



## Stinas

Thanks ladies. It's nice coming I vent somewhere where people understand me. 
I have so much running through my mind right now. If there is something wrong with his sperm ivf is my only route right? 
Im hoping I just jumped the gun...maybe she just wants to go over what my next options are? With my luck it's not but whatever at this point. I'm just having a shitty day. Even Homegoods could not fix it. Lol 
But seriously, wtf?! Why can't these stupid people call us back?! Every single time I am in any office they are talking about ordering food...I'm glad they can call them but not us. Wtf?! Pisses me off!!! 

Scerena - yay for vacation!!!!! Let me know how it is out there. I have heard a lot about it. I am curious. Where are you staying? 

Tallmom & Ash - <3 you guys!!!


----------



## sharnw

Stinas, im doing iui maybe next cycle or in June.. And I like the idea that they "clean" the sperm and pick the best looking and healthier sperm, to go in the uterus :) much cheaper than ivf


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - If your DH does have sperm problems, the next step, in my opinion is IUI, that's what I've read online also. IUI helps with sperm problems because it puts the sperm very close to where it needs to be =D <3 you too stinas! 

I think I'm going to open my bottle of moscato and drink that. I'm getting IUI tomorrow so I'm feeling torn about it but also at the same time I need to do what I want! 

Sharn - so true about IVF, it's so much more expensive! and if insurance covers it, most of them require that you do IUI first!


----------



## sharnw

Ash treat yourself :) i got a chilled bottle in my fridge and im going to have a glass or 2 tonight :) 

Im torn for this cycle. Dh and I bd 4 days before O, so, fail for me :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sharn - you might not be out! Sperm can live a long time in the right environment! I think you still have a chance!


----------



## sharnw

Thanks ash, :flow:


----------



## ashknowsbest

No problem! Gotta keep that PMA! That's what everyone keeps telling me anyways!


----------



## sharnw

Yes thats right


----------



## Stinas

Sharn & Ash - Thanks for the info!!! Makes me feel a bit better! This entire process is just frustrating! 

Ash - I say f it and open that bottle up!!! I might pick one up myself! 

Sharn - Dont count yourself out until that old bitch arrives!


----------



## Lisa92881

Mmmm moscato! Ash crack that b!$&! open and have a glass for me while you're at it! Yum!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yes have to have PMA


----------



## ashknowsbest

So I had my bottle of wine and then OH came home, laughed at me that I was drinking my bottle after I said last night I wasn't drinking anymore since I was having IUI tomorrow and then we went out shopping again! Woohoo! I got some cute things from banana republic on 5th ave since it's bigger than the one on 34th street and they had a lot more cute things! Well, only 12 hours until my IUI and I'm feeling okay! I'm having fertile cm so I'm assuming we timed it perfectly and I should be ovulating tomorrow! 

Should OH and I BD tonight? I don't think so since IUI is tomorrow but we didn't get to last night so I'm not sure.

Stinas - I'm glad you're feeling better about the whole situation! Don't worry too much haha: why I'm saying that I don't know!) I worry all of the time, but it's going to be fine, for all of us, I'm sure! 

Lisa - sorry you can't enjoy wine but I would much rather be pregnant right now! But I had a glass for all of us I'm sure!


----------



## Stinas

lol Ash!!! I love Banana!!! I need to do a shopping spree soon! My cousins BFF works for Gap and they get 30-40% off at Banana...so I try to go with her. 
Thanks for the wine! lol....I feel better now....went tanning...I even had to wait, but they have super comfy couches and for some reason I just was super relaxed. 

Im just hoping she just wants to see me to discuss whats next. Could be right? Oh well.
So I keep peeing on those cheapie opks....i know your supposed to dip them in a cup, but i keep forgetting to buy them, so im just doing it the regular way....and I keep getting positives...or almost positives I guess. I dont really like these things lol I ordered my smilies....should be here by thursday. 
Have any of you used Fertilaid? I bought some for me and DH. Im at the point where I am desperate.


----------



## scerena

Stinas- We have never been so curious too, staying in Bavaro, will be nice not to think about tcc and get drunk and enjoy myself as I rarely do things like that anymore because of ttc!
When my oh phoned the doc for his last results they wanted him to go in and talk and his were normal- So do not worry too much hun :hugs:
Do not worry yourself too much, my ohs sa was- 0.5 mil we was told ivf was our only option, by his 4th one we got it to 34mil just by adding loads of vitamins! So dont worry yourself mad :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Will write more but I'm on my phone right now. It's 5:49 AM and I'm on my way to NJ. Oh how I love IUI!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ash- thinking of you today!!! GL! Sounds like you had a nice day yesterday:) but you are making me want to go shop! :winkwink:

Stinas- I'm hoping the results come out good! But if not there are other options. I think putting him on vit can't hurt. I tried fertilaid and it didn't seem to do anything for me. Well, it made me deel good, more energy and such. If i had kept up with it _maybe_ it would have made a difference? They say you have to take it for at least 3 months for it to start making a difference. 
I heard carrot juice is great for sperm and Maca. Maybe you can start him on fertilaid, 8 oz. of carrot juice a day and a table spoon of organic Maca powder a day, :haha: that's my prescription! But who knows? Maybe his sperm is just fine ;)

Sharn- cant wait to see those crosshairs! 

Scerena- yaaaeee for vacations! Do you feel AF yet? Still hoping to be clomid buddies:)

AFM- temp went up more :happydance: maybe I'll get my crosshairs tomorrow:)
TWW here I come! After 69 days!! Damn!


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- hope your temp stays up and you get your crosshairs :) we woll still be lomid buddies even if my af shows before, I rarely get signs of af bit sure it will arrive in the next couple of days...
:dust: lets hope you get your bfp this cycle and dont need clomid :dust:

Ash- goodluck with your iui :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Ash good luck today! Thinking of you and praying that those little swimmers catch the egg!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- it would be a miracle if I got my bfp this time! That eggy is pretty old. And Oh and I only DTD once, well timed but only once. I'm sure I'll still be symptom spotting like crazy though!! :blush:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Temp went back up this morning


----------



## Stinas

Thanks tallmom and Scerena!!!!
Tallmom - good luck...lol I have to feed him the one a day and vit c I have him on now like a baby every night!! Lol keep in mind he is also 33! Lol this why whoever has boys should not baby them their entire life because you screw it up for the wives later! Haha. 
I got mad so I just ordered it. It should be here thurs. Should I take it right away or wait? I'm putting him directly on it. 

Ash - yay for iui!!!! Sorry for having to wake up super early. I'm complaining dh woke me up at 1030! Catch that eggie!!! 

Hotpink - yay! 

As for me....my stupid body must STILL be trying to O. Temp shot down this am. I'm so pissed! Oh well. Bd again tonight...already warned dh lol. I love sex, but I'm tired lol oh and I'm done with soy. It helped the last cycles, but I think by taking it this cycle might of ruined what it fixed?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas - that's a big dip! I bet your getting close to O! I think you could start taking fertilaid right away. Maybe wait until you definitely O though.

:dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

I need two more days of high temps to get my crosshairs! https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/religion/t0803.gif


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- I hear planty of miracle storie from bd'ing once etc so dont get your hopes down you have just as good of a chance as anyone else :hugs: Praying you temp stays up too :)

Stinas- You have the right attitude just keep [email protected] like you said, it is so frustrating sometimes when you think you have ovulated then you temp goes down but good luck that you will o within the next few days :)


----------



## sharnw

What the heck ff put me at 5 dpo :huh:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - sorry your temps are being so difficult this cycle! I really hope you O soon so you can stop worrying! 

Tallmom - FX'd for crosshairs! When I used to chart, I looooved getting my crosshairs! 

AFM - Well my IUI this morning went okay. OH had 47.5 million sperm post wash, I was open down there and ready for insemination. I asked the woman what my follicles sizes were the day I had my ultrasound just to make sure I heard correct the first time and she said that I really only had 1, which was 21, which pisses me off because that's not what the first doctor said! Anyways, she said I had the one at 21 and the other was 16 but that is probably wouldn't be viable! I don't know how much I believe her though because they grow 1-2mm/day and I had the ultrasound 2 days ago! Who knows?! Now I'm just waiting, waiting, waiting. I'm really not going to freak out this cycle. I'm going to the borgata for my birthday and OH's birthday from April 8-11 and I'm going to drink a little bit and just live my life. If I'm pregnant it's not going to hurt since the baby doesn't share my stuff for a while anyways! So, here I am! I can't wait to go away for our mini vacation and I'm happy with the IUI somewhat and now I just have to see what happens and see if it works!

I told OH that if I don't get pregnant this time I'm getting the boob job I've been wanting for like 2 years!


----------



## sharnw

*Tallmom2b*, i hope you get cross hairs tomorrow! YAY

*Hotpink* WOHOO for temp rise

*Stinas* I hope you O today xo

*scerena* how are you today :)

*Ash* Gl luck with your swimmers! ;)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sharn- I think you are more like 3dpo.

Ash- fx this IUI does the trick!

I realized today that If I don get my bfp this time and I take clomid next cycle, I will probably O when I'm in San Francisco :( but I'm going to take it anyway, because I don't want another 85 day cycle! I'll just do another 50mg round of clomid when I get back:shrug:


----------



## Stinas

Scerena - Thank you!!! Im hoping that they will just tell me his SA was fine. Hopefully she just puts me on clomid and we call it a day lol I hope you have an amazing trip! My brother was there a few years ago and loved it. Take some pics for us when you go! Drink away! god knows we all need a drink or two here and there!

Ash - Sometimes I dont think they have a clue even when they are looking up there!!! Just go with what the first doc said! Woo hoooo Borgata! DH has off those days...im sure he will have the itch...maybe we can bump into each other!!! OMG Can you say FUN!! 

Tallmom - Hope you get your BFP this cycle....but if not....San Fransisco baby! hehe About the fertilaid...I heard a lot of good things....so start when I get a new cycle? I am going to start DH right away!

Sharn - I agree with Tallmom ....I think you are more like 3dpo. 

AS for me....I am going to Bd tonight...DH already knows lol I have EWCM and am ready to go! Trying not to be as mad today about it...just ignoring it really. Those cheapie tests are still positive...so I just took them all away and wrote it down as today having a +. I ordered the Fertilaid for me and DH and it is supposed to arrive thurs....so I tracked it and it is at my post office since 9am...my mailman comes 2:30 to the T...explain to me why he couldnt bring it today? Weird the way these stupid things work.


----------



## sharnw

Thats what i think as well 3 dpo


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - if you went down to the borgata during the days I was there that would be awesome! You should do it! I'm sure DH would be turned on if you said, hey honey lets go to the borgata =D


----------



## Lisa92881

What's the borgata? Damn you city girls lol.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - the borgata is a casino in Atlantic City! =D


----------



## Stinas

LOL Ash!!! I already brought it up and he said probably lol
He wants to go to that new place....have you been?


----------



## scerena

Ash- i hope the iui works for you :hugs: and the vacation will do you great thats exactly my attotude when I go away in may drinking etc it will do you good to relax and not constantly worry about ttc, gl! Did hubby agree to the boob job??

Sharn- I am good thanks :) yay for your o :dance:

Stinas- Im hoping his sa is fine, I think they have to discuss sa results as they do with us, starting clomid will be great hun :) I will definately take some pics for you ladies to see I feel like a kid counting down the days haha! 9 hour flight though same as when I went to florida and we have to do that on ohs bday bless him!
The EWCM sign is great I hope you have ovulated :) 

Tallmom- i worked out i have one cycle on clomid then probably will be doing one cycle in dominican republic- but I will see if the first dose makes my body respond as if we have to up the next dose not sure if i will chance taking it wothout being monitored incae my body doesnt like it but what will be will be... I hope your body does something soon so you know whats going on long cycles are so frustrating :hugs:
When are you goin away???

AFM- still waiting on af tonight will be day 4 since taking the last provera pill- where is my af lol! I want to start my clomid :/ also have my fertility counselling session tomorrow not sure how I am feeling about that atm...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

And I wonder why I love it in the country so much Lisa can't stand the city to many stupid drivers. :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

AFM temp is still the same as yesterday.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Well, same temp as yesterday, hope it stays up! One more day and I get my crosshairs!

Stinas- hope to see your temp go up today!

Scerena- hope AF shows up soon! I'm leaving for San Fran on the 27th this month. I'll be there for 2 weeks:happydance:

Ash- fx!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ashli how did to IUI go?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - Yay! OMG if you went down there that would be awesome :) OH and I also want to go check out the revel, we're going to go there while we're there, not sure which day though! 

Scerena - I definitely think going on vacation helps! Yes, he did agree to the boob job. He said that he loves me the way I am but if it will make me more happy with my body then he doesn't mind :) He's very sweet! I hope AF comes for you soon!! Definitely let us know about how your fertility counseling session goes! 

Hotpink - I live in the city but don't drive (THANK GOD) Driving would drive me insane, really! My IUI went fine, OH had 47.5 million sperm post wash, I was open and ready down there and nothing hurt, so, everything went fine, now I'm just waiting. 

1dpiui, 13 more days to go! They said if I don't get my period by 4/18 to call them and set up the next IUI.


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- sounds lovely :) I hope you hve a lovely time! I will be going a couple offl weeks after you come back! Yay cant wait for you to get your crosshairs!

Ash- aw your oh sounds lovely :) yes I will definately let you know how it goes tomorrow :)
I hope your tww doesnt drag too much fr you hun :dust:


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- sounds lovely :) I hope you hve a lovely time! I will be going a couple offl weeks after you come back! Yay cant wait for you to get your crosshairs!

Ash- aw your oh sounds lovely :) yes I will definately let you know how it goes tomorrow :)
I hope your tww doesnt drag too much fr you hun :dust:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I sure am praying for you ashli. :dust:


----------



## Stinas

Scerena - I hope so!! Tom is my apt, trying not to think about it. Hope af comes so you can jump on the crazy train with us. 9hr flights are brutal, but you totally forget about it once you land. It's going to be a blast!!! Don't worry, I count down the days as well lol 

Ash - omg that would be super fun!!! I hope we go now!!! Yay for iui!!! You will find out day before my Birthday!!! 

Temp went up today, but nothing crazy. Tom will really tell if I o.


----------



## scerena

Stinas- dne a 9 hour flight t florida a while back, I suppose you get to watch films etc so we will be ok, but they are a killer right! We will have a great time! Yes I know af doesnt want to come out to play for some reason, best hurry though as I hate waiting around lol! I will be checking the thread tomorrow for a update from your appointment :dust: I hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Scerena - thank you!!! You will be occupied on the flight. Where are you? 
I dont even have Tom on my mind today. Dh just booked Bahamas for me, dh, my cousin and his cousin. So I'm super excited right now. Lol


----------



## scerena

Yay stinas! :dance: what date are you going? Super excited that we are all having holdays :) bahamas sounds very nice eeeek! Im in the uk hun, we chose dominican republic we looked at jamaica too but the travel agent recommended dominican republic so jamaica next time I think!
Bet you cant wait to go holiday shopping!!! I cannot wait!!!
:dance: soooo exciting when your oh books a holiday isnt it :) x


----------



## Stinas

DUH...i forgot to look at your sig! lol 
OMG im super excited! We go every year, but its just like ahhhhhhh when we get there!!! I used to go to Greece every year, but its hard for DH to leave work for a month...and I dont want to go with out him my first time married. Its not worth going to for 2 weeks because its sooo expensive. I miss it, but Bahamas does its job lol 
I got to bring my cousin last year...it was her 21st birthday gift from us. She had a blast, so DH said lets bring her again and add his cousin, who she LOVES....its just going to be a blast! 
I was hoping to get my BFP(probably slim chance lol, but i can dream) this cycle, so when we go I will be getting out of my 1st tri or a few weeks into my second trimester. lol Funny how we think. I have decided, NO charting while on vacation...NO ttc or even thinking about it while away. Last time we were there I was sneaking my temps in and it would just frustrate me. 
Shopping.......oh god! My favorite!!! I dont need to, but its a must. I bought a super cute cover up....and will be buying this sequin bathing suit next week lol


----------



## felix555

hiya :) 

i hope you don't mind me crashing but would anyone mind checking out my chart and commenting .... 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b2ece

do you really think i ovulated on CD23? and why is my temp right down today? i am pretty new at charting :)


----------



## Stinas

Hi Felix! Welcome!
Do you take your temp at same time? Try an OPK today just in case and bd tonight. I like to bd when my temp drops just to be safe.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Welcome felix your implanting that is why your temp dropped.


----------



## felix555

thanks ladies! :)

Stinas - i always temp at exactly the same time yes ... 6 am.

Hotpink_Mom - i think my timing was a bit out this month so i actually don't have much hope for implanting :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Felix your egg always implans it just won't take if you not Preggo


----------



## felix555

hmm i have a lot to learn obviously! :) this is my 2nd month TTC ... last month was my first but that ended in a mmc sadly :(


----------



## Stinas

You never know!!! fx!


----------



## Lisa92881

scerena & stinas - Yay for vacations!! Both sound awesome!

ash - Counting down the days right along with you!

tallmom - Hope to see your crosshairs in a few days!


----------



## scerena

Stinas- yes i ont do temps or opks when on holiday its nice to relax :)
I cant wait to buy all my holiday stuff its really exciting! Any excise to go shopping :haha:
How far away is the bagamas from where u live?
Thats real kind taking yours and his cousin :)
I know we think ahead alot stinas but its nice to think like that- woukd be lovely to be pregnant on hols :) but then again I am looking forward to relaxing and having a fee drinks as its all inclusive lol!

Lisa- thanks :) your bbys the size of a prune :dance: aw getting bigger :)

Felix- :hi: :dust: for you


----------



## sharnw

I'm going camping tomorrow for 3 days. Wont be temping. Talk to you all tomorrow x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Felix- welcome! :flower: 
I agree with Stinas, but it does look like you Od on cd 23, which means you are 8dpo. That dip does look like a possible implantation dip :thumbup: fx for you!

Stinas- GL with your appointment today! :hugs: I'm sure everything will go well.
I'm jealous of you girls going to tropical places! :winkwink:

Sharn- I love camping, hope you have a great time! A nice way to spend some of your TWW.

Scerena- Dominican republic would be so awesome! You'll have a great time!

AFM- CROSSHAIRS! :happydance: nice temp rise today too:)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yay for CrossHairs Tallmom


----------



## Lisa92881

Yay tallmom!! Love those beautiful red lines!


----------



## Stinas

Yay tallmom!!!! 

Sharn - have fun!!!

Scerena - it's only 3 hours from here. Not bad at all. Can't wait for a break. Tired of the norm. 

Once again ...crummy temp. I feel like I am never going to O.


----------



## ashknowsbest

So OH and I are going away like you all know, and I'm trying to find boarding for my puppy and I'm sad! I always hate leaving him so long! I feel like he's not going to love me, he'll be scared!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- I think you are going to O in the next couple days, it took my temp awhile to go up too.


----------



## Stinas

Ash - Thats why I refuse to buy another dog! Its so hard to find somehwere/someone to watch them when you leave...not to mention the expense of boarding them! 
Im sure the city has to offer some super cool places.


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - You think? I was hoping I O CD 26? Oh well I guess...not having high hopes this cycle. Soy fixed my cycles, but I think it put me back to square 1 this cycle...I should have not taken it and gone natural again. 

Im tired of all this lol I am waiting to go to my appointment...lets hope DH SA is good and she gives me clomid!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - surprisingly there are no really good places! I found this one company that I do like though, where you can get your dog babysat either in your home or in someones home and it's 1 on 1 so there's not a million dogs to hurt my puppy and they take really good care of them since it's only 1 and he won't get dirty! And all of the sitters are background checked and what not. It's a little more expensive than just leaving him in a kennel with a million other dogs but he's worth the money since he's my baby!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- I took a second look at your chart and I think you might have O'd cd 26 too. It took my temps a bit to rise up high enough for FF to give me crosshairs.


----------



## Stinas

Ash - That sucks...such a big city and almost no where to go! I would rather do the one on one sitting too!! Its worth the money! I left my dogs(now dog) with my mom when I got married. We put one to sleep a couple weeks before Christmas...he was 14yrs old and went downhill in a couple weeks....my maltese DH bought me 9yrs ago, but I left her with my mom because I didnt want to separate them. The Bichon who died, was my cousins, but always lived at our house. The Maltese was a fatty....like this huge gut and even snorted she was sooo fat....now since the other dog died, shes super skinny and now decided she will pee everywhere. So its better shes with my mom lol

Well....just got home from my appointment and couldnt be more upset. DH SA was worse than I thought. Apparently he has no semen. I asked if the time lapse had anything to do with it and she said no, they would have found dead sperm if that was the case. She said there is a few things that could be wrong, the worst being he just does not produce sperm, or there is a blockage where the sperm does not come out, similar to our tubes being blocked.....pretty much our only route is IVF. I never thought I would be at this point...kind of always thought it was me. There is sooo much running through my head right now I just cant. DH is being ok about it....or at least putting up a front for me. He already started to call to make apts to see whats next. He has an apt a few days after my birthday this month the 23rd. 
Im soo upset. Im really grateful to have all you lovely ladies here to vent to. Its hard to talk about any of this to anyone really. Most people just dont understand or I just dont trust...so many people talk sooo much shit its sad. 
Im scared of the road ahead. Its going to be long and ups and downs...just scary.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- :hugs: that is some tough news to process. I hope it will be an easy a fix as possible! Maybe his tube is blocked or something? Whatever the issue may be I hope it will be a simple solution! Hope is not lost, just one more stinking [email protected]%#ing hurtle to jump through to get your bfp. I know you can do it and your DH is proactive which is really great. I'm confident you'll get this figured out! 
We are here for you hun!
:dust:


----------



## Lisa92881

:hugs:Oh stinas I'm so sorry.:hugs: I hope you and hubby are ok. There are options even when no sperm is found in the sample...search for a thread called "Dealing with azoospermia". Looks like your journey is going to get a little harder before it gets easier, but soon enough you will have a baby in your arms. :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Thank you ladies! It means a lot! 
Been skimming through the IVF section and its making me feel slightly better I guess. Shitty day....just need a nice stiff drink!!! lol


----------



## Lisa92881

....Or two or three!! Hehe. :wine:


----------



## Stinas

Oh god yes....there will be a few today...and tom...and the next lol 

Still just trying to wrap my head around it. For some reason deep down I knew it would take time and I would have a few hurdles to go over, but never this far. 

My head is all over the place. I just wish it was me not him.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - First off :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear the news about your DH! I'm so sorry you got that news and you definitely deserve to have a drink, hey you can have 10 if you want! Maybe a shopping day in NYC would make you feel better?! :haha: Well, if you look on the bright side, at least you know what the problem is and yes it is horrible that you have to go through IVF (we just never think it's going to be us) at least there is a solution to your problem! :) Sorry if I'm sounding pathetic, just trying to come up with things to make you feel better! We're all here for you and it's okay if you have a couple days and sulk, you're allowed! <3 you and hope you are okay!


----------



## scerena

Sharnw- Have a great time camping :)

Tallmom- :dance: YAY for the crosshairs!!!! I hope this is your month hun :)

Ash- when are you going away??? 

Stinas- I wish that I could reach through the computer and give you a hug :hugs: I am so sorry about the news you had today :hugs: I am so glad you OH is being supportive and making appointments already and I really hope it is something they can fix :hugs: Sorry to probably sound REALLY THICK but how is ivf done with no sperm?- Sorry prob a stupid question- I am just new to all the ivf process etc, hun I really just want to give you a hug :hug: at least you know where you stand and you and your OH can move forward instead of being in one place wondering what is wrong- You have a plan now and that will be good for you to be able to plan and move on. Please vent and sulk here as much as ou like you really deserve too and I cannot imagine how you are feeling :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

AFM- still no af... still waiting... me and oh went to our first infertility counselling appointment today and it was really nice to talk to someone who didnt know us and for us to talk about how we feel etc, I found out more about how my oh is feeling and he also found out alot about how I was feeling :)


----------



## Stinas

Thank you Ash and Scerena! 
Yes, it sucks big time!...but as DH said...there is always something worse out there. Which is super true, but im in a sulky mood today so whatever lol
At this point, I have no clue how they do IVF with no sperm. I think there could be sperm in the balls somewhere....possibly/hopefully....or which I am really really hoping/praying that there is just a blockage which can be fixed. I am really hoping thats just what it is....if everything fails, its going to have to be doner sperm, which right now, im not sure if im ready to deal with that...DH laughed that off, but im not sure how he would feel...i know he would love the baby, but would he feel like its "his"....so many things I have never thought I would have to deal with...all this crappy news in one day. This sucks!
I was temped to go blow some money on something big, but for some reason I just drove home...how i didnt hit anyone between wiping my eyes and blowing my nose is besides me lol 
Its interesting how life works out. Im trying to think positive...I always thought having twins would be cool...IVF gives you a greater chance lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I don't know if you know this but my OH is 38 and I was REALLY concerned with his SA coming back bad and I was thinking about us needing donor sperm and what not but honestly, there are other things you can try to do before it goes there so I know it's hard to not think about those things but try not to yet! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Scerena - I'm going to atlantic city for mine and OH's birthday!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks Ash!! 
I know we have time to think about that, but i have a habit of jumping ahead. Im hoping this whole process does not take super long, even though I know it probably will. 
It is what it is I guess. 
I might still chart though....just to have an idea when AF is coming. I dont think im going to keep taking the Fertilaid....DH said hes not taking any of it anymore lol....there goes that....waste of new bottles. lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

I do the same thing, jump ahead and worry about things I don't need to worry about yet! :haha: That's just how I am, I try not to do that but it's hard. The process might not take as long as you think! I have a lot of confidence that you will have your baby by 2013 so keep your head up!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks Ash!!!
How are you feeling today??


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm doing okay :) honestly I haven't been thinking about the TWW the last 2 days just excited for my birthday and going away for a couple days :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Wow Ashli, your still up hun.


----------



## ashknowsbest

hotpink - yes I'm a night owl sometimes! So is OH so sometimes we stay up and watch movies or TV or just hang out until late at night. :haha: We're weirdo's!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wow so quiet on here! 

Well I'm 3dpiui!


----------



## scerena

Stinas- I am sorry you are going through such a rough time, I am so hoping that it is just a blockage or something can can be treated as cheap and as quickly as possible :hugs: Yes you are right by trying to keep positive and like you say you could always end up with your twins :)

Ash- ypur hols sound great! How far away is that from where you are? We are going away for my oh's bday too :) How far apart are yours and your oh's bdays?? I hope your tww goes quickly for you!

Hotpink- How are you??

AFM- 6 days past provera and where is af??? hmmm nowhere to be seen as per usual! grrr! Last year when I took it she arrived after 5 days of the last pill! Just feel each and every cycle is never ending! But I am trying not to fully focus on it all and try and look forward to my holiday :dance:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ash- I hope we both get our bfp! I am 4dpo :)

Scerena- I hope AF shows up soon for you! Waiting sucks! I waited 70 days to O! CRAZY!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Scerena - My birthday is April 9th and OH's birthday is April 10th !! :haha: =D I know, so weird! When we found out when we were dating it was like ... woah! Atlantic City is about 2 hours from where we live in Manhattan but we're taking the train to Jersey tomorrow to have early easter dinner with my parents on saturday night and then we're going to AC from her house on Sunday morning! My mom lives about an hour and 30 minutes from AC so, it's not that bad of a drive! 

Sorry to hear that AF still hasn't shown up! I hope she comes soon so you can move on to the next cycle!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Tallmom - I really hope we get our bfp's too! I'm pretty sure I O'ed Monday night a couple of hours before the IUI so i think I'm actually 4dpo but 3dpiui! I really hope we both get our BFP's! We deserve it!


----------



## Stinas

Scerena - Thank you!!! Im hoping everything will work out. DH goes on tuesday to a urologist to see whats going on...im sure we will have some answers then. Its hard, but it is what it is at this point. Im trying to think of the bight side...if I do IVF...theres a good chance of twins which I think is cool. lol 

Ash - I hope you get your BFP!!!!!!!!!! Its funny how OH bday is the day after yours!!! haha its cool! I dont think we are going to go to AC this weekend...well...unless DH gets in the mood and wants to get away from reality for a bit on sunday. Our Easter is next weekend, so he gets off this sunday because we are closed...its a good time to go down....might have to do some convincing! What do you think OH is going to get you? What did you get him?

How are the rest of you ladies doing?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - get to convincing! Lol. I know when I get bad news I love to shop or go out and have a drink or two or three...lol. Maybe that's not good? Oh well! Uhm ... OH and I are not exchanging gifts this birthday since he just bought me my engagement ring about 2 weeks ago ... so lol ... that was quite a purchase and now I'm just waiting for his ass to give it to me! :)


----------



## Stinas

oh ashhhh!!!!!!!!!! yay!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Maybe thats what he will give you when you go down this weekend?!!>?!>?!>?! 
Dont expect it though! ....thats when it will happen!
DH asked me after 7 years!! At that point I thought it would NEVER happen!! lol 
Do you know what it looks like?! How exciting!!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I know what it looks like =D He let me pick it out. The original plan was that I was going to pick out a couple that I liked and he would make the final decision but we found a diamond that is a pretty rare carat weight. It is 1.91 carats and they normally don't cut them that size since it's so close to 2 carats because they're loosing money but because of the chunk of diamond that's how they had to cut it so he asked me if I loved it and I did so he bought it. It wasn't in front of me, he sent me out of the store so I don't know the cost or anything else about it, I don't even really know what the setting looks like, but if it's the setting I told him I liked it's vintage =D 

I'm very excited!! We've been together for 2 years and I love love love him. He's the best thing that has ever happened to me! I told him when we got together that I wasn't looking to just mess around, that I really wanted to be in a relationship with someone who was also looking for their special person and he stuck around and now this is where we are! It's exciting! I always had this thinking that if a man didn't know if he wanted to marry me or not within a year or 2 then he would never be sure, and he's sure so I'm very happy! :)

I don't know if he'll give it to me on our birthday weekend to be honest. I don't think he will but ya never know!


----------



## Stinas

awww thats sooo nice!!!!!!!!! 
Its true...if an older man does not know within a year or so, he never will. DH and I have been together since I was 17, and at that age, I was not ready, but by 23 I was like ok and he got scared because of his financial situation at the time, but he came around once it was all squared out. 
Listen, I believe all things happen for a reason. Good or bad, its the way you learn life. If your not truly committed to that person and cant show them who you really are, hit the road. I was telling a friend who is dating a moron the same thing today. She cant trust him with a simple secret....now at 28yrs old...and hes 34(on your OH bday actually lol)....there is a HUGE problem. Another way I explained it to her was if you had something wrong with your ass, you have to not be ashamed to show him lol hahaha its the truth though. 
Enough with that....oooooooooooooo im going to be on pins and needles waiting for him to ask you!!!!!! I always like to know how people ask....its interesting. DH was shaking when he asked me. Never saw him like that. I thought it was all a joke until I looked at him. lol I dont remember what he said fully, which I regret, but there are sooo many things running through your brain at that moment its hard to get off cloud 9. Im sooo happy/excited for you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I couldn't agree more! I just went into this relationship and I laid what I want out right from the get go ... that's just how I am though, no bullshit with me! :haha: :) I just know what I want, there's nothing wrong with that. Lol! How did your DH ask you ? That's cute he was shaking! They get so nervous, it's GREAT! I will definitely let you know how when where, everything! I just can't wait to wear that gorgeous rock on my finger and to call my OH my fiance! You think you're on pins and needles, I definitely have been ever since he bought it!


----------



## Stinas

I can only imagine how many pins and needles you are on!! lol The summer before DH asked I thought he would ask me over vacation...did my nails and all...and...nothing lol
DH and I went to his brothers for Christmas eve...his brother is 13yrs older, married with 4 kids(3boys & 1 little girl).....we ate and as we were leaving the little girl goes to her dad right next to me "dad what do I call K?...Just K?"....and her dad was like "Just K" and I was super upset thinking "yes, just k because this relationship is going nowhere" lol...i was soo mad I didnt even talk to DH on the way home. The little girls has only known me to be with dh her entire life. I can into the picture when she was 6 months old. When we got to dh house we exchanged gifts like always....he gave me slippers lol..i was like yay lol....told me to close my eyes, in which I did and then proceeded to tell him if he bought me another dog my mom is going to kill him lol...then he gave me a HUGE box....it was the Gucci bag I have been wanting forever....then he was like check the pocket...so I did thinking a matching wallet was there....and I pull out this sick ring...diamonds everywhere and a big 3+ center carat....I was like yeahhh righttttt....funny joke....but starting at it like "is this for real"....then i decide to look at him where he was on his knee and proceeded to tell me all the things we have been through and something something something....will you marry me?...i freaked out! When he told me to close my eyes he hid Crystal champagne on the other side of the room lol heres me thinking there was a dog there lol 
Sooooo....the reason why his niece asked her dad that was because EVERYONE knew that he was going to ask me that night lol 
Wow I wrote a lot lol 

Its a moment you will never forget.


----------



## ashknowsbest

awwah how cute! I would do something like be mad at him on the way home, not talking at all. That's funny! I think the way he did it was nice! I told OH that I don't want him to do something corny ... I don't like that, like don't ask me at dinner in front of a million people cause that's just not cool. Lol! I mean I will appreciate it either way but I really don't like being the center of attention like that, it makes me feel awkward! :haha:! So how long have you and DH been married?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh nvm, 1 year 11 months! Lol. Where did you get married at ?


----------



## Lisa92881

Aww stinas cute story!!

Ash how exciting!! Now I'm dying for him to do it too!! I'm with you, not into public scenes!!


----------



## Stinas

Ash - I am not much into public things like that either. It's weird. Lol. We got married at our bigger place. I had 600 people lol it was madness...but loved every minute. It goes by soooooooo fast. Crazy it's been almost 2 years already. 
I'm soooo excited for you!!!! Yay. Lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wow stinas! What a big wedding!! That must have been beautiful!


----------



## Stinas

Yeah it was pretty amazing. 
Where would you want to do yours?? Any dress ideas??


----------



## ashknowsbest

I want this pnina tornai dress I saw on say yes to the dress. If I can't have that one then I at least want a mermaid dress, strapless or sweetheart neckline. I'm also open to off the shoulder dresses =D I don't want anything too poofy so mermaid would be the ideal because I like that it hugs you up top and then goes out around the knee, I think that's really pretty! I think OH and I may have a destination wedding. I always wanted that but I'm not sure how my mom is going to like that because she'll want lots of family there. I don't have that big of a family so I dont' feel this huge urge to have a big wedding, I mean, I'm not objecting to it but I would be fine having like 10 people at a destination wedding =D I want to go to fiji for my honeymoon or on a cruise to greece:) I always wanted to go to greece so that would be awesome! If we get married in the states I want to get married in the fall because I like the weather and I love that the trees are changing colors during that time!


----------



## Stinas

I love mermaid dresses!!!! I have an hourglass shape, so I thought it would work out, but I ended up with a a line ball grown type thing. 
My only suggestion is to try everything on. It always looks different on you...you never know what you will end up with. 
Destination weddings always look super cool....never been to one myself. Fiji is like my untilmate dream place to go!!! You totally have to do it!!!! Greek cruise is amazing too. I did it in 99. 
Moms usually always take over lol....do u think I really knew all those people? Lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm sure you didn't know all of those people and that's what would happen with me. My mom would invite all of her work friends, that I don't even know, who barely know me and OH and I would end up paying for catering for all of those people. Ridiculous! I love my mom, don't get me wrong but she's crazy. 

Oh I'm definitely trying everything on! I told OH that even though we plan on being engaged for like 2 years before actually getting married, I'm going to try on wedding dresses like the day after he proposes! :haha:

I heard that fiji, the only thing to do is have sex and lay on the beach oh and drink and although that does sound fun I would like to do other things too so going to fiji is going to be a hard decision because it does sound beautiful and nice but I'm active and like to do things!


----------



## scerena

Ash- Tht must be nice being able to celebrate your birthdays together :) the drive also isn't too bad so all is good! I hope you have a lovely holiday :) Hopefully your oh will be going down on one knee very very soon :)
I too told oh do not mess me around or be gone at the beginning as I come out of such a horrible and controlling relationship that I didnt want another... When he proposed to me I had a feeling he was going to, but it still is the best feeling ever! I remember he said he was only going to do this once in his life so I thought I must be special to him for him to ask me :) SO exciting can't wait for the story of when he asks you :)

Tallmom- yes you had such a crazy cycle- heres some :dust: lets hope you get you bfp this cycle :dust:

Stinas- I hope the urologist gets everything sorted out for your oh, I am thinking so positive for you :hugs: Just think of your little :oneofeach:

Well I got to cd53, took my last provera pill 7 days ago and the :witch: arrived FINALLY! (cd53 being the day af came) So CD1 for me today :happydance: will be taking my clomid tomorrow lets hope it helps me to ovulate now please keep your fx'd for my ladies [-o&lt;


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas - Holy crap 600 people!! We had 175 and that seemed like sooo many to me!!

Ash - We got married in October, I love the fall too. And baby should be here in October, 2 years later. :)

Scerena - Yay AF! Onto a fresh new BFP cycle!! Good luck with the Clomid.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- Yaee! For AF! 

Ash- hope you'll show us a pic if that ring! Sounds fab!

Afm my temp went down, is it too early for an implantation dip?
I took my temp at 6 (usual time) went back to sleep and took it again at 8 and it was 98.9!! Big difference! I SO want to put _that_ temp in!
But I guess I'll just make note of it.


----------



## Stinas

Ash - sex and the beach?...that's all I ask for lol

Scerena - thank you!!! Fx clomid does it for you!!!

Tallmom - fx it's your cycle!!

Lisa - yeah there was a ton of people...but it was worth it in the end. If I had to do it over, yeah, there would be a few jealous haters I would have not invited.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Scerena - that sounds cute that your DH said he was only going to do it once and it was you! When OH and I were looking for my ring, I asked him, are you sure you want to do this? (I'm a worrier sometimes!) and he said, yes and I said I hope so because if not you'll be out a lot of money and he goes, I wouldn't be worried about the money as much as the other thing I lost (meaning me!!!) he's the best!

Tallmom - I will definitely show you guys a picture when I get it! As far as your temp dip, I'm pretty sure they call that an oestergen surge or something, it could be implantation so don't rule it out but I'm pretty sure it's that oestregen surge too ... spelling? Lol.

Stinas - yes sex and the beach is nice but I like to hike around waterfalls and idk shop! 

Lisa - beautiful october wedding sounds amazing! Maybe your bundle of joy will come around your wedding anniversary! That would be an awesome present!


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- I hope that its a implantation dip- come on BFP!!!

Lisa- Thanks hun :hugs: thats brill that your baby will be here in the month you got married in :)

Stinas- Thanks hun :) How are you today???

Ash- I know I was so glad that it was ME :) He made me very important! Awww your oh sounds so sweet too! I hope he is planning on popping the question to you next week :dance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I so hate charting


----------



## Stinas

Ash - Yeah, I do like to see things, but im a bit lazy when on vacation lol....and real life, but still lol 

Scerena - Im ok...one day at a time I guess. Tuesdays apt will really give us a picture of what the next few months will look like. I am hoping for the best, but trying to prepare us for the worst. Thank you very much for asking! It means a lot!

Hotpink - Sorry your chart is a mess....it will eventually work itself out. Arent you on a break anyways? Better it be a mess on a break than a mess on a TTC cycle! Try to think positive!

Off subject....I found $10 in the supermarket parking lot today!!! lol It was super windy and the thing did not fly away or even move! Weird! Stuff like that never happens to me! Im hoping its some luck coming my way...i can sure use it! I did feel guilty taking it, but I did look around to see if anyone was near me or looked like they lost something. lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks Stinas I'm trying to have PMA


----------



## paula181

:hi: ladies i am currently not temping but i will be starting on my next cycle if i dont get a BFP! I am currently on cd33, i haven't been doing anything much this month so not sure where abouts i am in my cycle :dohh: I have been getting pretty regular cycles this year and they have been no longer then 40 days :dance:
Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## sharnw

Hi everyone, IM BACK! :)

Had fun camping, back to temping for me tomorrow, I will catch up on reading all your quotes tonight.. x


----------



## scerena

Stinas- thats ok, I just want to make sure you are feeling ok... My fx'd for tuesday they really are! I would have picked up the money too... Finders keepers :haha: hopefully that is luck for you :dust:

Sharn- hope you had a gd time camping?

Paula- good for the short cycles good luck getting you bfp this month! When will you test??

Afm- start my clomid today- going to take my first pill in a bit with my lunch or breakfast... Couldnt phone up to book my scan I have to wait until tuesday to do that as its bank holiday here... Please grow follies PLEASE!


----------



## sharnw

Yes i had a lovely time thank you scerena :)
And loads of GL for your clomid! :dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- I hope clomid does the trick!! Grow follicles grow!!

Sharn- glad you had fun camping! I wish I could stalk your chart, how you feeling?

Paula- :hi: Welcome back!! :)

Stinas- I hope your appointment goes well on Tuesday! Maybe you will O by then?


----------



## mammag

Tall Mom!! You O'ed! Congrats!! Last month when I got pregnant I only BD once two days before O as well :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm in a moody mod today blah


----------



## scerena

thanks ladies means a lot that you are all cheering me on :dance:
I am really trying my hardest not to get my hopes up after it didnt work very well last year, but fx'd the op has helped!

tallmom- wen will u start testing?

mammag- hows the clomid going?

Stinas- gl for tues :hugs:

pink- whats up???


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Just in A mood today dont know why either.


----------



## Tallmom2b

mammag- Yup! I finally O'd alllll by myself :winkwink: But if I don't get my :bfp: this time I'm going on clomid! HOPEFULLY, that will shorten my cycles, I would love to feel what it's like to have normal cycles! Not sure the odds are in my favor, long cycles don't do good things to the eggys :(

scerena- I'm going to try really hard not to test until 14dpo, or when ff says I should. 

Pink- I hope you O soon, maybe you can get on the clomid train with us? 

My bbs are pretty sore this month, and i'm only 6dpo, I hope that's a good sign! I don't want to get my hopes up...


----------



## sharnw

Thanks Tallmom2b :)
Im good thanks, how are you feeling today??


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope so too Tallmom I'm going to try one more cycle of soy then see about get clomid.


----------



## Stinas

Welcome Paula!!

Tallmom - Im excited you O on your own!!!! Yay!!! fx!!! I stopped temping...im just whatever at this point. Pretty annoyed at the whole TTC process at this point. Just praying tuesday will shine some light on what we have to go through...im just hoping for the best, but mentally trying to prepare myself for the worst. DH is not really in a bd mood ever since we found out, so just mainly worried for him. Hopefully it will all work out. 

Sharn - GLad you had a great time!!!!! I bet it was nice to get away a bit!

Scerena - Thank you!!! Yay for AF!! Hope this is your cycle!

Mammag - How are you???

Hotpink - Your cycle is a mess this time. Weird...sorry! Im sure it will fix its self!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I know Stinas just dont know what else to do


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - honestly...just dont stress over it...i have learned the hard way...its totally not worth it all. Just go with the flow and if it does not work out in the next few cycles...go see if you can be put on clomid or even IUI.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm not stressing stinas I'm PMAing it right now.


----------



## mammag

@ Tall mom, I did a quick search of charts on FF, out of the women who ovulated on day 65-75 and BD 2 days before O, 21% of them got pregnant, and 0% miscarried. Which is only 10% less than the girls with 'regular' cycles. So I think your odds are just fine :D :dust:


----------



## sharnw

*Stinas* yes it was lovely to get away. Lol even had a few jim beams and coke :drunk: 

But i tested this morning :dohh:


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- yes cant wait for you test, any new symptoms???

stinas- Thanks stinas :) not long until your appointment :)

Sharn- was there a hint of a line or anything???


----------



## sharnw

Hi Scerena, no just white, white, white lol


----------



## sharnw

Just a little annoyed i didnt temp while i was camping :/ I love seeing how the temp flows day by day


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sharn- sorry you got a bfn :( but you aren't out until AF comes, fx for you:)

Stinas- I'm sure there will be solutions for you and your DH. I bet you will feel better after your appointment:)

Mammag- thanks for doin that search! Now I'm more hopeful:) hope you are doing well :hugs:

Scerena- no new symptoms yet, except I crave more junk food and am more hungry in general. My boobs are quite sore, but that happens almost everytime after O. 
There is one strange thing, I've been hotter at night, like eww sweaty hot. That's never happend before...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

woke up really tired this morning girls.


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- all good signs I hope :) my fx'd tightly for you :hugs:

Sharn- Sorry about your stark white tests hun :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Sharn - sorry about the bfn!!! Don't stress about not temping. I have been avoiding it and it feels nice lol

Screna - one more day until we get a little more insight into this nightmare. 

Tallmom - I hope so!!! The hot sweaty thing sounds promising!!!!! Fx!


----------



## scerena

Stinas- I hope they can make your nightmare feel not so scary at your appointment tomorrow- I will be thinking of you and your oh :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

This morning, I couldnt tell if my bbt read 36.81 or 36.87... So i ended up marking today as 36.81


----------



## Stinas

Scerena - THank you!! I hope they can!!!

Sharn - Have you tested?

Ash - How are you????


----------



## sharnw

Stinas- Yes I tested, and its bfn. that was my last test lol. I'l Wait it out now :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

My chart definitley is looking quite different. I had a dream last night that I was nursing a baby, hope that's a good sign!


----------



## sharnw

Wow tallmom, i wish my chart looked like yours :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX for me that I o'ed the other day.


----------



## Lisa92881

Tallmom your chart looks really good!!

FX hotpink!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom lovely chart


----------



## Tallmom2b

Pink- fx you Od! It looks like it so far :thumbup:

Stinas- good luck today! Thinking of you:hugs:

Afm I would be extra psyched if my temp went up more:) something is definitely different this time, O felt different, my temps are different. It could also be from the green food I've been taking everyday too. It's been a month since I've been taking it. I know it definitley helped my cm. I'll find a link for it so you all can check it out. And if I get my bfp you all HAVE to get some!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## scerena

Gl tallmom :dust: hope the dream was a sign :)

Stinas- thinking of you :hugs:

Afm- booked in fr a follicle scan on cd11 (next tues)- hopefully my folloes are behaving and growing like they should be! Fx'd!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Here's the link for the pro greens:
https://www.nutricology.com/ProGreens-Pwd-30-Day-9.27-oz-p-16410.html


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom all I have right now is PMA about Oing or if it is O.


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - that's one good looking chart!!! Fx!!!! When do you plan on testing??

Dh just came home from his apt. No real answers yet, which I knew would happen, but it's nothing majorly bad either. He just left to drop off another sa, they took blood from him as well as doing an ultrasound. Doc said it could be hormonal, does not look like a blockage, and could also be because he has a few more veins down there they would be blocking it. There's a few things that could be wrong that the blood tests could show. We should know soon.


----------



## Tallmom2b

I'm going to wait to test... I think:haha:

Glad the appointment went good. You and your DH are that much more closer to a solution. I hope those vit do the trick. Who knows maybe that first test was a fluke and this second one will show that he has lots of awesome sperm!!!! 
:hugs:


----------



## scerena

Stinas- I agree with tallmom hun you never know, first could have been a fluke my ohs was 0.5mil then second was 28mil so fx'd or if somethings wrong I hope it can be treated- oh had very low testosterone but now its not too low, his count gone up and they arent concerned...
Really hope things look up soon for you both- roughly when should you receive the results??

Tallmom- have everything crossed for you :dust:


----------



## Stinas

Thank you ladies!!!
When DH came home to make a SA deposit...he went to drop it off where the doc told him to go and when he got there the receptionist said they dont do those kinds of tests!!! DH got pissed, left, called the docs office and they were closed! That was a waste of sperm. I guess we will get some answers about that tom. 
I hope it was a fluke, but I doubt it. Wishful thinking.


----------



## sharnw

Start my comid next week :) I hope it works :/


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh sharn good luck hun


----------



## sharnw

Thank you Hotpink :flow: :dust:


----------



## Stinas

Sharn - Yay! Exciting! Fx~!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sharn- I hope clomid does the trick for you! I'll be joining you shortly if I don't get my bfp this time.

Scerena- GL with your follicle scan! This thread is going to turn into a clomid one! 

Stinas- your poor DH! Stupid doctors!


----------



## sharnw

Im praying i dont grow cysts from clomid :/ i heard theres a chance that could happen?..


----------



## mammag

Follicle scan in the morning!! Please let me have big pretty eggys!!!


----------



## sharnw

FX for you mammag


----------



## scerena

Stinas- your oh must have been fumin! Mine would have been! I hope you get some answers! :hugs:

Sharn- yay for clomid next week we will only be a couple of week apart in out clomid cycles :) but hopefully you get your bfp this cycle and dont need it!
I had a cyst after my first round of clomid which went with my af and wasnt painful was jus my egg that didnt release, I would discuss the side effects with your doc if you are worried about it as not sure how the cysts effect other people.

Tallmom- ha yh it will! Ur have to join one of my threads ive got one where ladies use diff meds and another for just clomid- but I rarely go on there anymore as dnt know anyone so all us close nit girls made the other thread- if you want to pop over let me knwa been a bit quiet there lately but we all check in on eachother... I hope you get your bfp this cycle too!

Mammag- :dust: hoping you have some lovely big follies :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Yes i'l call fs on the 1st day i take it. Im excited :)
I think im out this cycle, temp went down this morning


----------



## Tallmom2b

Mammag- GL with your scan today!

Sharn- I'm a little worried about the cyst thing too. I had a cyst for awhile on my right ovary. Not sure if it's gone though. I think it might be.

Scerena- ill definitely check out your thread :) thanks.

AFM my temps is the same again. It makes me wonder if my thermometer is dying? I think I'll put a fresh battery in it for next cycle. I feel like my BBs are getting less sore now
:(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I am so not temping next cycle.. I need a break from it all.


----------



## mammag

No follicles :( My biggest one was under 8mm She said they were looking for 18x18. Sucks.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Pos or no girls

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120411102058.jpg


----------



## Tallmom2b

mammag- Awe bummer! Does that mean you wont O? I hope you still have a chance this cycle :hugs:

Pink- That's a negative :( Fx your temps keep going up! Do you feel like you O'd?


----------



## mammag

It means I won't O any time soon I guess. She said they will probably up my clomid. 

Pink, I would say that's not positive just yet. I'll find a pic of my positive with those.


----------



## mammag

Here it is

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0049.jpg


----------



## Tallmom2b

mammag- Did you do a 50mg cycle this time?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks Tallmom and mammag

I do feel like I O'ed the other day though.


----------



## mammag

Tallmom2b said:


> mammag- Did you do a 50mg cycle this time?

Yeah, on CD 3-7


----------



## Tallmom2b

I hope you O soon! Are you going to go back for another follicle scan this cycle?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ok so let me start off by saying, I'm sorry if I'm missing anybody but I haven't been on in a few days due to vacation so here is goes.

Stinas - That is really annoying about your DH and his doctor. I would be bitching at the doctors so much if I were him. I have no patience for things like that! It's like, you do what you have to do but then they inconvenience you by not being there, or whatever! ANNOYING! I really hope your DH has a better count this time but vitamins can help with that! Best of luck :hugs:

Hotpinkmom - I don't think you O'd yet from that OPK, but don't get your hopes down, I'm sure it will be positive tomorrow or the next day.

Mam - sorry you didn't have good enough follicles according to the doctors! It does suck especially when you're taking medication that tends to have shitty side effects! The first time I took clomid I only have 1 follicle and it was barely where it needed to be at my CD 10 scan! How lame! But this cycle I took 100mg clomid and had 2 follicles. 3 actually but the 3rd one wasn't that great of a size but still! Oh and if you're not responding to clomid they might try femera or injectables! Best of luck to you and try not to get too discouraged, I'm sure they will find the right fertility cocktail! 

Tallmom - good luck this cycle, I hope it is your BFP but if not there's always next cycle and we're all here to support you on your journey! :hugs: Oh and changing the battery in the thermometer might be just what it needs! Good luck! 

Sharnw - sorry you think you're out this cycle, but you're never out until the witch shows! I wish you all the best and did you mention you were starting to take clomid? Oh and you said you were nervous about having cysts from clomid, don't be too nervous about it. I thought I had a cyst from this 100mg cycle of clomid because I was having pain in my ride side, right where my ovaries would be I'm assuming and I was almost 100% sure they were cysts but turns out they weren't, it's just a side effects from the stimulation of the ovaries! FX'd clomid works for you! 

AFM - I'm on the train right now, heading back to NYC. I'm really happy to be going home, I miss my puppy like crazy and my bed (even though the bed at the borgata was really comfortable)! I don't think I will ever leave my puppy again though, I missed him wayyyyy too much! 

The last 3 days, I have been so exhausted, I'm not saying it's due to pregnancy or anything like that, as I haven't been SS since I've been on vacation but I did notice a change in my energy so lets hope it's a good sign! I actually am really happy that I was away during most of this TWW because it really helped me to just relax and not worry or research anything about IUI! It's been GREAT! Not to mention I drank at least 2 drinks every day I was down there and ya know, I deserve that at least since I've been TTC for 17 + months! 

Well FX'd for me girls! And for everyone else in the TWW and those of you getting ready to ovulate!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Ash! Glad you had a good vaca! What dpiui are you again?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Today I'm 8 dpiui. I was suppose to have bloodwork done yesterday to confirm ovulation but since I was away I didn't do it. I'm going tomorrow though to get the bloodwork done! I took a test and I'm not sure if I can see a line or not so I'm just going to say that no I can't see a line and just keep testing until I get a positive!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sounds promising!! Maybe the blood work will confirm a pregnancy too! Fx!


----------



## mammag

So, the doc just called back; no more scans this month, just supposed to wait for CD 1 and call and the doc will call me in 100mg of clomid.


----------



## scerena

Ash- Yay for the maybe line on the test :) I am so hoping the vacation relaxed you and your bean is snuggling in :) 
So glad you had a good time, the break does us all good I think, thats what im looking forward too- drinking, and not caring about ttc for 2 weeks!

Mammag- So sorry the 50mg didnt work, I previously did not respond to 50mg either last year, I found when I took the 100mg they told me no more scans my follies werent big enough- a week later had a nice temp rise and positive opk so it can happen- dont give up, not sure why docs dont do more scans later in the cycle as everyone is different... :dust:

Tallmom- Hows things going????


----------



## sharnw

Thanks ash :flow:

Im going to put my prescription in at the chemist today and order some more opks :D

My temp went down again today.. Agghhh i hate my FF chart this cycle lol. Not sure what dpo i am :( af is either due tomorrow or in a couple more days due to low temps at 1 and 2 dpo.... Im ready if af comes tomorrow lol


----------



## Tallmom2b

Mammag- I agree with for scerena. You still could O and even get your bfp :thumbup:

Scerena- doing good, I'm super bloated (could have been the 4 organic pop tarts I ate with a giant glass of milk :blush: ) Ive got the 2ww munchies!

My SOs bday is April 16th and I will be 14dpo then, I hope I get to give him a great bday surprise!!


----------



## sharnw

Speck of pink/brown cm blarrr


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sharn- :( stupid :witch: Sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Ash - Happy Belated Birthday!!! I am glad to hear you had an amazing time! Im mad I didnt get to go down. DH went for the day on monday with his brother. 
When are you going to test again? 

Mammag - Im sorry the clomid didnt do much for you this cycle.

Tallmom - FX!!!

Sharn - AF sucks! grrr!


----------



## sharnw

Stinas- you can say that again. Af sux!

Ok i got my clomid.. Now lets see if af does comes tomorrow or in 3 days


----------



## sharnw

Tested with the darn blue dye and got a stinky ugly evap


----------



## Tallmom2b

Another 98.5! AND I double checked with another thermometer and it was the same. Weirdest 2ww temps ever... :shrug:


----------



## sharnw

OMG Tallmom, when are you going to test?! :D


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- sounds great I am getting excited for you to test :dance:

Sharn- Sorry you got an ugly evap :hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

In going to try to wait to test, I'm not ready to be dissapointed yet;)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Now yesterday I posted a opk and will I got my Cross Hairs this morning guessing it was my left over LH


----------



## sharnw

Yay hotpink :D :D


----------



## Tallmom2b

Pink- Yaeee for crosshairs!

Sharn- sorry you got a evap line:( I really don't want to see another bfn myself. :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks girls..

Sharn :hugs: sorry to here and the evap line.


----------



## mammag

Aww Sharn :( Sorry about the evap :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Hotpink- Yay for the crosshairs :dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance:

How is everyone else today?

I took my last clomid pill today, so now waiting until tues for my scan... Grow follies GROW!!!

I started up the gym today- I have 5 weeks to get in shape before my holiday, and hoping the exercise will do my body goo whilst ttc as I have been lazy lately :haha:


----------



## sharnw

Bye bye cycle... Temp went down again.

Hi ladies :dust:


----------



## Stinas

Sharn - did you test again with a reg hpt? Sorry about the evap. 

Hotpink - yay for crosshairs!!!

Tallmom - fx!!!!!!!! 

Scerena - yay for vacation!!!!!


----------



## sharnw

Hi stinas, no i have no pink dyes, I accidentally bought the blue dyes yesterday. My temp went down and I wont test now


----------



## Stinas

I dont understand those blue dye tests lol


----------



## sharnw

Me neither, biggest let down lol


----------



## Stinas

I dont know what it feels like because I never had an evap. I dont even know why they make those tests anymore! Stupid!


----------



## sharnw

I know right?! lol did you want me to post a pic on here?? Iv posted the pic on hotpinks chart thread... :)


----------



## Stinas

sure ..what kind did you use? I still think you should use a pink cheapie. How do you know it was an evap?


----------



## sharnw

Its a Crystal Clear pregnancy test.. I dipped it in smu then went for a shower and it was there... Ohhhh sorry i forgot to mention i cave in after saying I wasnt going to test lol.. I'l buy a pink dye later and test tomorrow if af's a no show


----------



## Stinas

hmmmm...you never know I guess.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- I hope your follical scan goes well!

Sharn- I think your 12dpo. Did you try another test?

AFM- ANOTHER 98.5. I double checked with another digital thermometer and l took my temp then changed the battery and still was 98.5! But now my bbt reads in Celsius since I changed the battery and I don't know how to switch it back. :dohh:


----------



## sharnw

Omg tallmom im getting excited for you!!! :D

Yes test with a bfn on the frer


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom I'm so in love with you temps this cycle they look so promising.


----------



## Tallmom2b

I hope so! I don't quite know what to think about them. :shrug: 
Alot of people say flat temps mean a bad bbt but I changed the battery and checked with different digital thermometer so I guess the temps are accurate. 
I really really hope I get my bfp, only time will tell though!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Got my FX for you hun.


----------



## mammag

It does look like a picture perfect chart TallMom!! I really hope it means good things for you!! :D


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - fx!!! It looks very different and wonderful.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Tallmom - good luck! 

AFM - I started having pain in my boobs last night and cramps so I'm pretty sure this IUI didn't work. I called my insurance company and got everything sorted out so now I'll be going to RMA which is a fertility specialist in NYC so no more crazy drives down to south jersey, thank god! I'm happy to be going to this place, it will take stress off of my OH also since he won't have to take a whole day off work to deal with it. I also asked my insurance company if I had to do 3 IUI clomid and 3 IUI injectable cycles before moving on to IVF and she said no. So I'm happy about that because I didn't really want to do more than 4 IUI cycles anyways since the odds of success go way down after 4. I'm going to talk to this new doctor about doing injectables since we already did 2 clomid cycles and although I responded well, there wasn't success. AH, all of this is crazy. I'll probably be doing IVF within 3 months, so I'm with you stinas!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Idk ladies, I'm getting cranky, I don't think that's a good sign. 

Ash- I hope your symptoms are pregnancy symptoms and not AF!!


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- your chart certainly looks different good luck I am cherring you on :hugs: :dance:

Ash- Good luck seeing your new doctor :) I hope the iui has worked I am still keping my fx'd for you!

sharn- post a pic of the test :hugs: sorry about the evap... yes I too would do a pink dye one :)

:hi: everyone else :)


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies :) i ended up with a bfn on a frer yesterday. Dont think i'l test unless my temp stays up again


:dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Well had some strange symptoms this afternoon:

Stabbing pains in my left boob (ow!) and a little in my right, only lasted 5 min. or so.
Tmi alert- constipation 
Weirdest of all- quite a bit of ewcm?! Loooooong stretchy string of it! (once again sorry for the tmi) :blush: THAT has never happend before in the TWW. :shrug:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Oops double post


----------



## Stinas

Ash - We can be IVF buddies! I might go to the RMA in NJ once I get DH situation sorted out. Its either there, or a smaller place by my house which is a Fertility branch type place from the hospital. I read up on them and they have outstanding reviews....plus they do an annual party at our place for all the IVF babies from the year as well as 4yrs back. Once we figure out whats the problem with DH, he will be calling a couple doctors directly...plus his SA is there on monday. Yippee for getting the ball rolling. 

Tallmom - Your temps are exciting me. 

Sharn - That spike is nice!!!


As for me...besides all this DH sperm stuff....I kind of quit temping for now....totally over it...bummed out about TTC to tell you the truth....but it just figures that I get TONS of EWCM...to the point where I thought AF arrived today. Lucky me.


----------



## scerena

Sharn- Sorry about the bfn :hugs: I still have hope for you :)

Tallmom- New symptoms in the TWW is GREAY :dance: good signs I should imagine if you havent had them before :hugs: I am getting excited for you hearing all these symptoms :)

Stinas- Yay for all the EWCM :dance: sorry you are feeling a bit annoyed with ttc at the moment :hugs: I hope things start looking up for you :hugs: 
So on monday is you oh doing another sa or getting results?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- I think you and your DH should DTD, ya never know! :dust:

Sharn- IM excited about your temp spike!!! Maybe that spotting was implantation spotting!! Fx! Hope AF stays away!


----------



## Stinas

We are going to bd tonight because he needs to do his SA on monday. 
Doctor called with his blood results today actually...all came back normal...so its nothing hormonal, which is good because he said thats harder to treat, which I didnt know. Monday he gives another SA, which will be SA #2, first for the Urologist. Once that comes back, depending on the results, a ultrasound on his balls is next in order. This SA is a bit different I believe because they look deeper into the sperm apparently, i read somewhere. Who knows. Hopefully it was all a freaky fluke, or just the veins blocking it all from coming out. This crap is stressing me out beyond belief. On a bright side, hopefully ill lose a few pounds lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Tallmom - FX'd ! 

Stinas - Yes IVF buddies ... maybe! Hopefully it wont get to that point but if it does it's always nice to have someone you know going through the same things! I'm feeling exactly the same as you about temping. I feel like I'm over TTC all together, I mean obviously I'm still trying but I'm bummed out about it all too. I mean, I don't get it. There's sperm, lots of follicles but nada. AHHHH! It makes me wanna scream! I really hope your DH's SA comes back good and you guys don't have to go through IVF! Best of luck Stinas, but if you have to, I'm here and in your boat! 

Ya know ... ? On a weird note, because I'm a freak and I worry about things like crazy, my mom has an autoimmune disease, she was diagnosed with it a couple months ago and autoimmune diseases are genetic and I'm wondering if that's what causing me to have difficulties getting pregnant ... ? I'll be talking to my new FS about that! I know he can't really do the tests to determine autoimmune diseases but he can at least let me know if that's a possibility and I can go to a different doctor to figure it out! WTF! This blows!


----------



## sharnw

Oh sorry scerena I forgot to post that pic,, I'v learnt that these tests are a waste of money and heart ache :(
Here we go...
 



Attached Files:







018.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ashknowsbest

sharnw - why do you think it's evap? Your temps look GREAT!


----------



## sharnw

A lot of ladies reccomend dont trust blue dyes?


----------



## ashknowsbest

If I were you, I would not count that as a definite evap... you should take a pink dye test! I have everything crossed for you. Did that line show up within the time limit? And the other thing is that evaps are normally thinner so you should test with a pink one! I'm excited for you!


----------



## sharnw

It was very very faint and got more visible after the time frame. This pic was taken 10 minutes after the time limit. 
I'l test again tomorrow if af hasnt showed by then


----------



## Stinas

Thanks Ash! We can ride the crazy boat together!!! 
I have no clue if that can cause you to have trouble TTC....there is always a possibility I guess. Wont hurt to ask!

Sharn - I think its a BFP! Go buy a pink line test!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sharn you should try a pink dye that may be a positive hun.


----------



## sharnw

Hotpink i tried a frer hpt and it was stark white bfn, I think my cp is how it should be when af is making entrance :witch:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

But your temp went back up though


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Maybe late IB


----------



## mammag

sharnw said:


> Hotpink i tried a frer hpt and it was stark white bfn, I think my cp is how it should be when af is making entrance :witch:

Is your CP open at all? Whenever I'm pregnant mine will be tightly closed, I always know I'm out or about to miscarry when it opens a bit. I've realized the softness/firmness don't matter much.


----------



## sharnw

Oh i love the temp spike :D :wohoo:

Yes its soft medium and i think it may feel like it could be open :(

I wish i had a little special camera that I can have a peek up there lol (tmi)


----------



## paula181

*Ooooh Tallmom your chart looks amazing, when are you testing? 

xx*


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- I guess 15% of males have scrotal varicocele(varicose veins) its totally repairable with surgery. :thumbup: glad it's not hormonal! :hugs:

Paula- yup, another 98.5. I've been waking up at 5:45 every morn and forcing myself to wait to 6 to temp. Now that my therm. reads Celsius I have to wait till I can check online to see what it is in farenheight. My Celsius one converted to 98.45 and the other one said 98.5. So I went with that:shrug:

Sharn- I can't wait to see your next temp! I hope it stays up! That spotting I feel is a good sign, and the fact that your temp went back up!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Oh, AFM- I feel a little like AF may be on the way:(
Boobs were quite sore last night though.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom :test:


----------



## ashknowsbest

11dpiui today, took a test when I woke up this morning and negative! So, I'm really kind of over it at this point. I'm going to ask my doctor to do some autoimmune testing since my mother has sjogrens and it's genetic to see if that's maybe a contributing factor to my infertility and then go from there. I'm pretty sure I just want IVF already and get this shit over with!


----------



## Lisa92881

Tallmom - I'm pretty sure it's best to temp the second you wake up, being awake for those 15 minutes could mess with your temp even if you're not moving around much. 

Ash :hugs: Good idea to ask for the testing, you never know!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Not feeling so good today ladies


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - Can you test already...thanks lol

Ash - Im sorry! I would ask about being tested for it...cant hurt. IVF...since you have already tried everything pretty much, I dont see why not. Just remember, its still a journey in itself and will probably still be hard....but....im right here next to you buddy!

Hotpink - I dont think you O yet.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ash- sorry for the bfm:( I hope you don't have an immune disorder!

Pink and Stinas- I'm going to wait to test :devil:
Don't want to see a bfn...

Lisa- ill try temping right when I get up. I guess I can use the online temp adjuster.


----------



## sharnw

Ouch! Have a look at my horrible temp today :(


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sharn- :( I hope you're not out!


----------



## sharnw

Clomid better do the trick this next time round :( 


*Ash* :( I hope you dont have that! I was watching a documentry on the health channel & it was about a lady that had an ammune system that killed her dh sperm everytime :cry:
It was so sad.

I had in my head, what if I had that as well??? But I was pregnant before... So I shouldnt look into that then???

My hopes prays are with you and fingers are tightly crossed that everything is normal! xx

*Tallmom*, PPLLLEEEEAAASSSEEE :test:???!!!! :D :D :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm with Sharn Tallmom


----------



## ashknowsbest

sharnw - I don't think that's the autoimmune disease I have but who knows! I mean if that is the case then at least I can have IVF and it won't be a problem! Goodness, I really can't believe this is my life! 

Right now I'm watching horrible bosses, and I think that movie is funny so I'm having a good time :) Lol!


----------



## Tallmom2b

At the very earliest I may test tomorrow morn because it's my OHs bday. We will see. If my temp drops way down though I'm not going to test.
I'm going to get a new thermometer for next cycle, I don't like that mine reads in Celsius now.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Oh ya, past couple days I've had watery cm and Friday I had that big glob of stretchy ewcm!? I really hope all this weird stuff going on is a good sign!


----------



## Stinas

Ash - I truly believe your ok and your body just needs to wake up a bit. 

Tallmom - fx! If it's a bfn I would get a new thermometer. 

Sharn - sorry about the temp drop but your not out yet


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I lose my Cross hairs this morning :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - I hope so! 

So this morning, I called the RMA office to try and change my appointment to earlier than the 26th because I didn't want to miss a cycle. I was willing to see a different doctor if I could be seen sooner. And turns out, the doctor I wanted to see had a cancellation for tomorrow morning at 11AM! I'm excited and happy about that! I also read some reviews of that doctor, Dr. Copperman, and some said he was GREAT and others said he was dry and condescending so now I'm nervous because I want a good doctor. I mean, people have very different definitions of what is condescending and what they can deal with and what they can't so I'm trying to not take those opinions too much to heart because I may think completely differently about him just like the reviews I found online. I hate the internet sometimes!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ash that's good news


----------



## sharnw

:witch: is here, Oohhh the joys of being a woman PPPFFFTTTTT
Next cycle,,

Ash GL at your appointment!

I have hope in you Tallmom

Hotpink, When did you lose your crosshairs?
I see you got them back again! :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sorry I forgot to adjust my temp from yesterday and forgot to update on the thread.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ash- GL with your appointment tomorrow!

Sharn- sorry AF got you:( I hope next cycle is it for you!

I'm hoping AF won't show up for me but I'm also trying to not get my hopes up.
I'm not sure I'll test tomorrow. If I'm not preggo I'd rather AF show up instead of seeing a bfn on a test.


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks girls! I'm looking forward to it! I hope we do injectables next cycle!


----------



## Stinas

Ash - Go in the apt with a clear mind. I dont read into too many of those reports...unless they are allllll bad...if they are 50/50 I just go with my gut. If you dont like him they have other doctors there. Good luck tom!!! Keep us updated!!!

Hotpink - I dont think you O....Your temps are normally higher than this after O...plus that big temp dip...I dk...could be wrong though...fx

Tallmom - FX! I hope you get your BFP!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Well, I caved and tested, bfn :cry:
My temp went down too. So I guess AF will be here today or tomorrow. 
At least I don't have to worry about traveling while pregnant :thumbup: 
And I get to go to some bars in San Fran :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks Stinas I was thinking this morning it may change in a few days or some


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies,
How is everyone???
I havent had a chance to catch up on all the threads as I am not on the laptop atm, 

Tallmom- sorry for the bfn :hugs: and yes at least you can enjoy your holiday a little more hun :) I hope this clomid cycle does the trick for you :)

Sharn- Sorry about af arriving :(

ash- gl at your appointment :hugs:

stinas- Hows things going with you and your oh??

Sorry if I have missed anyone :hugs:

afm- I have my scan in the morning I am so NERVOUS I am so use to having bad news that my follicles/lining isnt good enough when on clomid, so hoping since I had the op it works but we will see...


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I decided that it's wayyy to hot to go to CP today! Had my appointment with Dr. Copperman and I love him actually. I don't know what everyone who had bad things to say about him was thinking but I think he's GREAT! He was very nice to my OH and I, answered any questions I asked him. He did a ultrasound to see how everything looked today and he said everything looks GREAT and that he doesn't know why I haven't gotten pregnant but that he will do everything he can to get me pregnant. The plan is one more round of IUI with 100mg clomid days 3-7 then IUI 24 hours after trigger shot which is a change from my other two because we did IUI 36 hours post trigger before. So this should be interesting. If that doesn't work, then we'll be doing injectables the next cycle and then if that doesn't work ... I think that puts us at July then we'll be doing IVF. Copperman said if I'm not pregnant by July then IVF is it and he didn't push for it but he said that would be his recommendation so I feel good about that. That is kinda of what I wanted to do anyways. I feel like the one more round of clomid is a waste but because he's changing the insem time to 24 hours instead of 36 then I feel like it's worth a try since it's different than the last two. 

Overall I'm happy and if it comes to IVF it is what it is. I kind of knew I would have issues getting pregnant anyways. OH and I went to lunch outside on the way home which was beautiful! and now I'm home, relaxing. I think I'm going to knit for a while!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Are you temping this cycle Ash?


----------



## ashknowsbest

No, I'm not going to be temping at all anymore to be honest. I just feel like it adds more stress to it. At this point, I'm being monitored so much by the doctors I feel like it would be a waste.


----------



## paula181

* all i am thinking of starting temping again, but i am after a new thermometer after stupidly throwing my old one out  Can anyone suggest one? 

xx*


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh okay, I'm still waiting to O I guess since my CH are gone away this morning aswell


----------



## ashknowsbest

hotpink - are you still taking soy?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- GL with your appointment!! Keep us posted, I bet things will look great!

Ash- that sounds awesome! This is your bfp year, I know it!

AFM- still no AF and I feel good today, thinking she'll show tomorrow.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

only cd3-7 ash


----------



## Tallmom2b

paula181 said:


> * all i am thinking of starting temping again, but i am after a new thermometer after stupidly throwing my old one out  Can anyone suggest one?
> 
> xx*

I like my veridian bbt
https://www.amazon.com/Veridian-08-365-Basal-Digital-Thermometer/product-reviews/B003SLX2NU

It def. got mixed reviews though. I had mine for about a year and a half but I'm getting a new one because when I changed the battery in switched to Celsius and I don't know how to change it back:(

I'll let you know if I find a better one:)

AFM- had some spotting so AF is on her way, clomid here I come!


----------



## Stinas

Paula - This is mine and I really like it....https://www.amazon.com/BD-524560-Ba...ef=sr_1_3?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1334622646&sr=1-3

Ash - Isnt it BEAUTIFUL out!?!?!?!? i wish it could stay like this all week! Im glad you love your doc...told you its not good to read all reviews....some people are just dramatic. lol I agree with you...its not bad to try the clomid again since hes changing it around a bit....it might do the trick! Glad hes going with the flow you wanted! Sounds like a great doc! Has OH done a 

Tallmom - Sorry about the BFN!!! Are you going to do the clomid next cycle?

Tallmom & Ash - Have your OH's done SA's? Just asking since we all have been TTC for a long time. 

Hotpink - You think you O now? I think you could have...next few days will tell. 

Scerena - I hope your follicles are good and ready to go!!! Good luck and dont be nervous tom. Stressing out is not good to do before apts! 

As for me...I have been temping the last few days since I have been needing to wake up that time to go places....plus im curious when AF is going to creep up. Looks like I did O...temp was pretty high today...not like it matters lol 
DH went for his second SA today at the fertility clinic we will probably be going to. He said everyone was super nice there and there was NO wait...he was in and out in 5 min...what a HUGE difference from last time!!! They also gave him a number to another urologist. Im curious to see what this one fully diagnoses him with. I have yet to meet him, but he rubbed DH the wrong way by sending him to a lab where they dont do SA's....as a urologist shouldnt he know since he does SA's all the time? I dont know...just rubbed us wrong. Lets see what happens now.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - yes my OH did his SA in September when we first started seeing the FS. I didn't let him waste any time! Lol. His same back normal so that was a relief but then I knew it was me at that point so it kinda sucked!


----------



## Stinas

Ash - Thats good to hear!! You know what...id rather have it be me. Much easier to treat. its a lot less stressful to have the burden on you...as weird as it sounds. Honestly, I wish we did a SA a lot earlier...but....it is what it is.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I understand what you mean. I told OH if I can't give him children will he still love me and he said yes ... of course I'm just being ridiculous but he's sweet! It's okay that you didn't do the SA sooner I mean, if you put yourself in a guys shoes, it is really weird to masturbate into a cup and then have them check out your sperm but we should just be happy our OH's finally went! I know people who have been TTC for years and years and just now got their SA's done ... I made OH go! I mean he was kinda willing to go but I had to be there and tell him to make his appointment! What babies!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- I'm wondering if I should get OHs sa done. He's gotten me pregnant before though. 
Im glad your DHs sa went better this time, I hope the results are better than the last time!

I like the sounds of your thermometer, maybe I'll try that one this time:)

AFM- no AF yet, had a little spotting earlier but that's it.


----------



## Stinas

lol Oh god yes, they are such babies! DH was like "i have to do it again??"....im like buddy, you better start enjoying it, because after all this testing, j offing in a cup is going to look like a breeze! lol


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- sorry af is here :hugs: yay for the clomid cycle so excited for you :) what cd are you taking it???

Stinas- I hope that the new urologist is tons better for you both :) gl with the sa results how long do you have to wait?

Ash- glad that you have a plan ahead of you and I hope doing the iui earlier does the trick for you :)

I have two 12mm follicles (1on each ovary) and loads of 7mm follicles, they are hoping one grows by friday at my next scan so ones got to grow 6mm and they should grow 1-2mm each day. They said my lining will thicken as they grow, if not they r gna add estrogen to my cycle next time but they sound hopeful, so im keeping hopeful too as my follicles are bigger than my previous cycles, if no bigger friday then I will be so disappointed!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- sounds like the appointment went great! That's good news, I bet your follicles will continue to grow:)

AFM- temp went down, still no AF:coffee:
I'm not sure what days I'll be doing clomid yet. As soon as AF is here I'm going to call my doc.


----------



## scerena

Thanks :) I hope that its going well and they continue to grow, just have to keep my fingers crossed as they might not grow but I am going to do everything I can hot water bottles etc lol!
Are you excited about starting the clomid this cycle? Is this going to be the first time you have ever tried it?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

You girls think I finally O'ed now?


----------



## mammag

I'm not sure pink :( Your chart is hard to read :hugs: I am still waiting to O, obviously very disappointed in the clomid. I shouldn't have gotten so excited about it, I just really thought it would work for me.


----------



## scerena

Mammag- dont be too upset you may just need 100mg, 50mg didnt work for me before my op but 100mg gave me bigger follicles... You might even still ovulate just later in your cycle I ovulated cd20 last time I took clomid so dont worry too much hun, just keep tracking o, gl :dust: are they going to give you another scan to see if your follicles have grown??

Pink- I am not too sure hun, still keep bd'ing just incase...


----------



## Stinas

Scerena - that's great news!!! I'm sure they will grow. 

Hotpink - you will know in a day or two I think. You have a lot of ups and downs, so it's hard to tell. 

Tallmom - I would have him go again. Sa can change. I hope it does not, but knowing about it is better than doing a guessing game. Are you taking the clomid this cycle?

Dh said we will probably get the sa results by friday. Hopefully we get a quick apt after that to get this motor running. Lol


----------



## mammag

scerena said:


> Mammag- dont be too upset you may just need 100mg, 50mg didnt work for me before my op but 100mg gave me bigger follicles... You might even still ovulate just later in your cycle I ovulated cd20 last time I took clomid so dont worry too much hun, just keep tracking o, gl :dust: are they going to give you another scan to see if your follicles have grown??
> 
> Pink- I am not too sure hun, still keep bd'ing just incase...

They said no more scans this month, just going to up me to 100mg next month and have another mid cycle scan then.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- so I'm getting my clomid today after work and I'll be taking it cd5-9. 50mg.
This cycle we won't be able to try if I O while in San Fran, but maybe I won't until I get back :shrug:
I'm not convinced 50mg will be enough to shorten my cycle. 

Mammag- sorry you haven't Od yet. I hope 100mg does the trick for you!
And I hope you O soon. What cd are you?

Stinas- I know I should ask him but I'm chicken, because if he says he doesn't want to I'll be really mad at him. I'm avoiding the subject...

Cd 1 for me today:witch:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sorry for AF Tallmom, but yay for a new cycle.


----------



## mammag

CD19, I feel embarrassed complaining about it to you though Tall Mom, you always have to wait so much longer :blush:


----------



## scerena

Stinas- cannot wait until fri to see if there is any difference in your oh's sa :hugs: and thanks I hope so too :) gl! 

Mammag- are you still using opks??? You still could o :)

Tallmom- Sorry its cd1 hun :hugs: ive heard good things taking clomid cd5-9 :) dont be put off by 50mg many ladies have taken it with pcos etc and had lovely sized follicles, you may be one of them! Why cant you ttc on your hols? I will be away on my next cycle I am going to still bd wen we feel like it and I am going to be care free and drink etc! Not sure if they will let me take the clomid next cycle but if i am mid cycle before I go then they should as I can have my scans...
So excited for you to start your clomid- wen I took it last year it gabe me roughly a 35 dat cycle so gl for a shorter cycle and bfp :dust:


----------



## mammag

I'm still taking them daily, no positive yet. I'm still gonna TTC this month! Just wish I could at least be in my 2ww already!! I'm ready to get started on 100mg if this cycle doesn't work out.


----------



## scerena

Mammag- yes I get what you mean! i bet you cant wait for your next cycle so horrible waiting isnt it! But hopefully you o very very soon so that you can be in your tww! Would be great if you got your bfp this cycle and proved them wrong :)


----------



## mammag

That would be amazing!! The best B-day present EVER!! My bday is in 10 days, so I better get to O'ing SOON!!


----------



## Stinas

Scerena - Thank you! I hope it changes, but I doubt it. It has not worked all this time, im not getting my hopes up for nothing. Im just praying they are in there and they can take them out....thats all that matters to me right now. I dont care how much $$ it costs to do IVF, it will get done ASAP! lol

Tallmom - Sorry or AF! I think 50mg could shorten your cycle, maybe not by a lot, but anything is better than an 70+ cycle. Dont be chicken to ask!!! Im telling you it cant hurt....I would suggest it to anyone trying over 6 months. DH said Hell no when I first told him...he eventually went and sucked it up. Any man you usually see in there is in there for the same reason, so its really not a big deal. No one cares once your there. Im telling you, I wish I pushed the issue earlier, but I was too stuck on it being me due to my weird cycles., I never thought about him. I wouldnt wish this upon anyone...but I wouldnt want to watch people trying for so long with out checking out all their reasons as to what could be wrong or causing it to take too long. know what I mean? Hes probably fine, but let him get a taste of our medicine lol

Mammag & Hotpink - Hope you guys O soon!!! It sure sucks waiting for it.

I think AF should be on her way soon...knowing my luck...it will probably be my birthday present friday. Lucky me!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been MIA, but I've been really over this whole TTC thing for the past week or so. I found out that I'm having issues with transferring colleges and that's irritating me. I've also been working on my own site but having issues doing so as I haven't been TTC motivated. So .... idk. I wish everyone the best but if I'm MIA it's just because I kinda need a break from everything. I have been following and reading but just not responding!


----------



## Stinas

Ash!! Sorry your feeling un TTC! I know how that feels trust me!


----------



## ashknowsbest

yeah it's okay. I go through phases ya know?! I'll be obsessed with it for a while and then I'll have these times when I just can't even stand being on this site. That's the one thing that I hate about the fact that I want to start my own TTC site, is sometimes I'm interested and other times I'm not and because I'm emotionally attached it doesn't help the progress of it ... but it is what it is! I'm sure once I get my period I'll be obsessed again since I'll be doing another IUI but oh well it is what it is for now! 

But Stinas- I really hope your DH and you get things with him sorted out that way you can get pregnant asap! And if you need IVF ... I'll be doing it in July so we may be able to be buddies!


----------



## Stinas

Yeah I know what you mean. It gets tiring thinking of TTC. In a sick twisted way, i was relieved I didnt have to chart, opk, or test anymore for a while. Trying to relax, but not knowing this important thing is just stressful. Good one day, miserable the next. Just saw a fb announcement "its a girl!"...my heart sank when I saw it....its a girl I call "little girl", that used to work for me and who is like 7+yrs YOUNGER than me! Usually it does not bother me that much, but today it made me mad. Like WTF...why DH. He works like a dog, never ever ever says anything bad about anyone....never gossips about anyone...very responsible...does favors for the whole world & never gets a return...like wtf! I have come to the conclusion that you either have to be a whore or a total asshole in order to get what you want in life. Drives me insane!
I really hope this process keeps going at this pace. If it does, and everything works out ok, I am hoping ill be able to do IVF by then as well. I am praying all day every day that its a blockage and sperm is there ready to be taken out! I have decided that if it is the blockage, I want to just have the sperm extracted and IVF....then if they want to unblock it they can....but after. I dont want to wait anymore...and I dont think that operation is a 100% that it will work naturally after that. Plus my weirdo body will take forever again, and I cant go through another year + of TTC. Im stressed out to the core at this point.


----------



## scerena

Mammag- yay for your bday, its my bephews on the 26th! I am cheering you on to i very soon :)

Stinas- hope af stays away over your bday! I hope theres some they can take from your oh so you can get ttc again as soon as! :dust:

Ash- :hugs: sorry you are feeling annoyed with ttc, come on af so you can get started on this next cycle! :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Mammag- no worries:) any length of time to have to wait is too long when it comes to TTC!

Stinas- I think when I get back I'll ask OH about getting a sa. I'll tell him my doc said he should (which is kinda true) :haha:

Scerena- I'm going to San Fran by myself and OH is holding down the fort. I'll be taking a class there. But I wanted to go ahead with the clomid so hopefully I wouldn't have to wait another 70 days to O! 

Ash- sometimes breaks are good. I can't wait to check out your TTC site ;)

AFM- I'm waiting for the Advil to kick in, I need to get ready for work but I'm stuck on the couch! I think this is the worst period I've ever had. Tmi alert, I passed some pretty big chunks of lining, freaked me out. Maybe it's from my hormones being different this time? I don't know that for sure but O symptoms were really strong and BBs were really sore this time. :shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Temp went up but still no CH's


----------



## mammag

opk still negative :( Boo. This is getting tiring. Doc says if no period in 3 weeks he'll give me provera and we'll start the next clomid. That seems like forever.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well AF came last night. I'm not really sad about it as I already knew I wasn't pregnant from all of the negative tests. Not shocking. So today I have to go pick up my clomid and then I'll be taking that from CD 3-7 again. Joy!!!!! I'm happy to be starting an IUI with a new doctor though and especially happy that OH and I don't have to drive down to NJ! It will be weird walking over to madison Ave. to go to the doctor!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Mammag- Fx you will O soon! 

Ash- Sorry AF came, but sounds like you have a great plan and now you don't have the extra stress of having to travel to NJ. I have a good feeling about this cycle for you :thumbup:

AFM- I'm feeling better, thankful for advil today!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sorry Tallmom that your cramping I guessing though


----------



## Stinas

scerena - You always have such nice things to say! Thank you!!!

Tallmom - Thats a good idea lol..."the doc said you HAVE to go!" lol I think its a good thing when AF is chunky and heavy/painful. Its cleaning you out pretty good...get all the crap out! It sucks, but it is what it is. Lovely being a girl! God HAD to have been a man! lol

Ash - Sorry about AF....bright side is your a lot closer to your doc and to IVF....hopefully IUI works this time, but if not, doc is on the same road as you...so you will get it soon!

As for me...I was miserable for some reason today. I didnt want to be bothered...so I went shopping lol Spent a lot of money and have nothing to show for it lol Went to grab some pizza on my way home...walked to car with 2 sodas on box, one for me and one DH begged me to bring to work, well....you guessed it spilled all over my newly washed car as well as my new very expensive flats!.....had to wait on line all over again for DH soda. You can say I was pretty pissed when I dropped it off lol 
This is when I decided to just go home and shut my phone off lol Can you tell AF is right around the corner!


----------



## mammag

I've been having pretty bad pains in both sides, and then today they got worse and I've been really nauseous all day, so called my nurse and she called my dr and they wanna see me right away?? Now I'm kinda freaked out, gonna leave here in about 20 minutes when Tecumseh gets home.


----------



## scerena

Stinas- awww thanks :hugs: I hope you feel better soon :hugs: please update your oh's sa tomorrow if he gets them back and did you say you have an appointment coming up too???

Mammag- Oh no! I hope you are okay :hugs: please up date us as soon as you can, I will be thinking of you...

Ash- sorry af got you :hugs: gl this cycle :dust:

Tallmom- Yay for pain advil :) what cd's are you taking your clomid? How are you feeling about taking it? When do you start? 101 questions :haha: we are still clomid buddies I amd just 11 days ahead :)

AFM- Well nothing new to report- done a opk- cd13 and negative- knew it would be as my follies are prob too small... anyhow I have my scan tomorrow and for some reason I am not expecting good news :shrugg: but we will see...


----------



## Stinas

mammag - I hope everything is alright!!!!! Keep us updated!!!! 

scerena - I will let you know once I find out. Its probably the same, but they just need to double check....I dont need anymore apts as of now. All my tests came out normal...its just him. Once they give him the results he will make his next apt. Hopefully it can be soon.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Okay, so I know this is kind of late but this is the first time I've actually got to see my OH's SA results with my own eyes, so I'm going to let you guys know the numbers and you tell me what you think okay ?! 

Here it goes:

Sperm concentration 126.0 million
Concentration Motile 90 million
Percent Motile 71%

I'm pretty sure all of those are good but this is what's worrying me ... 
normal sperm 7%
abnormal head 65%
abnormal midpiece 22%
abnormal tails 2%
immature tails 3%

I mean ... if normal sperm is only 7% isn't that bad?


----------



## Lisa92881

Nope 7% is pretty good. I've seen different things on here about what people's dr's say the number should be, but generally I think 4-5% and above is good. But my hubby's was 3% and clearly that was good enough. :) Don't stress, you're fine!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh okay! Lol. I guess really 7% of 126million is a lot :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah when you think of it that way it's like, oh ok!!! Haha.


----------



## mammag

I'm back, everything checked out fine. My biggest follicle (and I only had one) was 15mm So no O in the coming days for me. Dr. said he didn't know what the pain was from? Maybe I pulled a muscle a work. He just wanted me to relax and take it easy for now.


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies- I will reply to posts later as so busy just giving a quick update...*
Well, I had my cd14 scan today :) I had a nice 18mm follicle that she said will be ready to go within the next couple of days, downside was my lining- 3.4mm :( she said don't be disheartened as those embryos can be agressive and snuggles in as she scanned a pregnant lady whos lining was 2mm the other day so she said keep trying every other day as it can happen...
She has a meeting at lunch and is going to put my case forward at lunch time and then phone me, next cycle will either be-
Injectables or...
clomid with estrogen...
As clomid isnt doing my lining any good...
Anyhow I should o over the next few days she said dont loose hope as it can happen like th lady she scanned the other day so I am still happy and happy my follies are growing to a nice size in cd14 my body is working :)*
Excited to know my plan next cycle I will update you all later when I have spoke to the nurse :)

Mammag- glad its nothin serious- you may o, tues my follie was 12mm now its 18mm in 3 days so dont be disheartened keep testing an bd'ing :) as you didnt. En have a follicle the other day...

Ash- great sa :) 5% morph is normal so dont worry 7% is good :)

:hi: everyone else I will check in later :)


----------



## scerena

Fertility people phoned if not pregnant this cycle I can do injectables next cycle :) but prob have to wait till after hols as they will need to be doing scans etc still :happydance: she also said if I get pregnant this cycle to phone up and let her know... Finally happy with my plan (just my hols are in the way of starting next cycle :( going 21st may- 4th june) so have to prob have one natural cycle)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Mammag- glad everything is okay! I would still DTD just in case, ya never know, and your showing signs of O I think.

Ash- I like the sounds of your DHs SA! :thumbup:

Scerena- sounds like a great plan!! GL :hugs: I'm starting clomid tomorrow. And I'm not even letting myself think about it, I'm just doin it. ;)
Unless I O when I get back from San Fran this cycle will be a dud. Time will tell!


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- :dance: glad you get to take your clomid :happydance: what cd will you be when you are back from san fran?? X


----------



## Tallmom2b

CD 23, since I'm traveling I'm thinking that would delay O even more so maybe O will wait till I get back:shrug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Tallmom - yeah I like it too, it seems perfect, I told OH last night that I am officially the problem. lol.


----------



## scerena

Fx'd that your o will be delayed so you can get some bd in! :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom can you take my chart url down please it'e the wrong one i had to change it


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0313.jpg


----------



## mammag

:happydance:


----------



## scerena

Mammag yay :happydance: so happy for you get to bd :haha: what was your lining like at your scan did they tell you?
Hope you get a Nice temp rise in the next couple of days :happydance:


----------



## mammag

They didn't tell me yesterday, but on CD14 it was 7.3, and seeing how that was almost 10 days ago, I assume it's even better now.


----------



## scerena

Great lining :) I hope you catch that egg :happydance: that follie will still be growing until its released over the next couple of days :dance:


----------



## Stinas

scerena - Sorry about your lining! Hopefully the injectables do the job!

Mammag - Yay!!!!

Tallmom - I hope you O when your home! How are you feeling with the clomid?

Ash - Lucky round 3!

As for me....DH 2nd SA came back today...same as before, no shock there. The Urologist has sent us to another Urologist that specializes in azoo. Our apt is May 8th. Hopefully we get more answers and start more testing asap. One good thing is that this doc works with the fertility center i plan on using. Now I just hope May 8th comes quick!
Now im waiting for AF....i can feel some cramping....hopefully she waits until monday because this weekend is a crazy busy work weekend. At least she didnt come yesterday on my Birthday. Now that would have sucked lol


----------



## scerena

Stinas-HAPPY BIRTHDAY for yesterday :hugs: :happydance: 
What prezzies did you get?
Sorry about oh's sa :hugs: I hope that may 8th comes round soon for you... 
How are you feeling about things??
I dont mind about my lining as she scanned a pregnant lady with thinner lining than me so I know it could happen especially with my nice follocle ready to release soon :) my cycle isnt over yet Im stayin hopeful, if not I have injectables next and I read so many good things about them :)


----------



## Stinas

scerena - Thank you!!!! DH bought me a pair of super cute LV flats! DH was working all day so some friends from work surprised me at home and brought me for lunch, then I went out to dinner with my cousin and 2 good friends. It was a quiet nice day. Birthdays become boring as you get older lol 
Its ok about the SA results...I knew they would come back the same. I just hope this new urologist does not waste our time with another SA. Hopefully he gets things rolling now. I just want this situation sorted out and things to work out already! 
I bet once she told you a preg lady lining was thinner that made you feel much better! Its nice to know. Everyone is different! FX its your cycle!


----------



## Lisa92881

Happy (belated) Birthday Stinas!! :cake:


----------



## Stinas

Thank you Lisa!!!


----------



## scerena

Yes made me feel much better :)
I hope you have no more messing around from this urologist :hugs: hope he gets things going for you :)
Sound like you had a lovely bday :happydance: and your oh spoilt you :)


----------



## Stinas

He does spoil me but he better after all these years lol 

I think this urologist will do the trick. I am going in open minded. Let's see. I'm just hoping whatever it is it can be fixed or treated or diagnosed quickly. I doubt it but it's ok to hope.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- happy belated b-day! :hugs:

Mammag- Yaeee for O!! :happydance: I had a feelin that was what was going on! 

Scerena- have you Od yet?

AFM- I took my first clomid pill a little while ago, I'm going to keep busy so I don't hyper focus on how I'm feeling.
Last night I was driving home from work and OH called to tell me that a neighbors dog killed one of our chickens:( he broke down the fence! Three were missing. Luckily they showed up at dusk, one was all dirty and beat up but I think she'll be okay! That's some country drama for ya :haha:


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- I havent yet took an opk I took one cd13 and then missed yesterday cd14 so I will take one today I think...
:haha: love the country drama lol! Glad you are not feeling very bad :)

Stinas- I hope that things get sorted for your oh asap so you can move on lets hope the new urologist is on the ball :)


----------



## scerena

Opinions please ladies...
Well CONFUSED.COM! Done 2 opk's today, with the same pee- one was a superdrug one and one was a ic opk...
Anyhow, superdrug is CERTAINLY positive as test line darker than control line, the ic isnt- after they dried the ic looks kind of dark... 
I wonder if I would have had a positive yesterday (forgot to test) or wether the superdrug opk is more sensitive???
What do you think of my pics?
1st pic- within 5 mins
2nd pic- within 10mins (ignore the ic on left hand side as that was cd13)
Had a strong positive on ic ones last time... 1st month using superdrug ones, so confused lol! Well I know I WILL o over the weekend anyway as the nurse said so going to bd tonight :)
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4









010.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tallmom2b

The green tests definitley look positive. The bigger doesn't. I would ignore the one that's been sitting for 10 min because they say to go by the results at 5min.
I'd say if your DTD every other day you'll be all set:thumbup: watch for that temp rise!


----------



## scerena

The big one is def positive- the top circle window is the control window and the bottom window is the test window- definately darker oh agreed too...
The ic is not positive I dont think to be honest... Maybe superdrug tests are more sensitive??? 
Both tests can be read up to the 10 min mark, the superdrug was darker than the control line after a couple of minutes (1st pic)
But yes we are doing the deed every other day :)


----------



## mammag

I don't like those green tests personally. I would count that as positive! But keep BD'ing till you get a temp rise just in case :D :dust:


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - thank you!!! Sorry about your chickens. Where do u live?? Lol

Scerena - thank you!! I really hope it's a speedy diagnoses and fix. I agree with Tallmom on the opk. Bd every other day.


----------



## scerena

Thanks ladies, superdrug test line is darker than control line, the green handle ones the test line is usually darker than that... Hmmm may have missed my surge yesterday...
Well in going to count the superdrug one as my positive, definatly agree with mammag on that one as its darker than the control line... Oh says so too,
Thanks for the opinions ladie :)

Hope I get a nice temp rise in a few days :)

Stinas- my fx'd for you :)

Mammag- have your opks turned negative yet?


----------



## mammag

Oh goodness no, lol. My OPK's stay positive FOREVER! Typically stay that way for about 8 days. I had a temp dip today though, so I think I'm probably O'ing now :D Yay!!


----------



## scerena

Omgosh 8 days! Wow that is one long surge! Yay for the temp dip I hope that you get a nice rise tomorrow :happydance: I knew the clomid would make u ovulate even if it was late :) so happy for you! Have you been bd'ing loads???


----------



## mammag

scerena said:


> Omgosh 8 days! Wow that is one long surge! Yay for the temp dip I hope that you get a nice rise tomorrow :happydance: I knew the clomid would make u ovulate even if it was late :) so happy for you! Have you been bd'ing loads???

Lol, No :( Hopefully 1 or 2 well timed BD's will be enough. We just work such different schedules that it's kinda hard. But we BD yesterday, and I'm gonna try to wake him up when I get home tonight at like 1am.


----------



## scerena

We will only have one or two timed ones aswell, but I guess that is all you need right?? Grrr just wish we could all get our :bfp: already feels like forever :( :dust: :dust:


----------



## sharnw

Hi girls! Iv e been away for a couple days with my family.. Im back and today is the last clomid tablet. I experienced hot flushes last night, but they werent bad :happydance:

When should i start opks??


----------



## scerena

Sharn I usually start cd10 just incase you o early they say you should o 5-10days after your last pill :) sometimes ladies o later but good to opk just incase I think :) 
When I done clomid last year I had the odd hot flash, now this cycle I had LOADS lol was horrible think they are stopping now as they are nowhere near as bad as before :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi ladies:) 
Mammag- hope you'll O soon! 

Sharn- welcome back! Glad clomid went well. This is day two for me:) so far so good! It's made me feel kinda hot too. 

Scerena- how are you feeling?


----------



## mammag

I'm thinking 1 dpo today!!!! yay!!!!!!!


----------



## scerena

Mammag- I am thinking that too looking at your chart what a lovely rise :happydance: :dust:

Tallmom- I am good thanks, another positive on superdrug opk today still waiting for positive on ic as think superdrug ones must be extra sensitive- but when I get abstrong positive on the ic then I think I will be ovulating :) superdrug one I think is picking up my surge early... Well time will tell...
How are you? How are you finding clomid hun???


----------



## Tallmom2b

Mammag- nice rise!! :thumbup: 

Scerena- keep bding:) sounds like you'll O any second ;)

Day 2 of clomid done! Not so bad...so far. Gavin mild hot flashes, but not bad.
I'm hoping for the best. :)


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- thanks hun we have been dtd everyother day so hopefully I will o soon, my temp went up a bit today what do you think? Usually my temp slowly rises from what I remember I will have to have a look back I think, if not then o should be around the corner...
Day2 of clomid you are doing well with the side effects :happdance: my hot flashes were a nightmare this cycle! The pills will be over and done with before you know it hun :hugs: gl :dust:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Going to start testing in a few days


----------



## mammag

Temp really shot up this morning! I still can't quite worrying about my tiny follicle though :(


----------



## scerena

Mammag- dont worry your follicle must have been mature enough to o I should imagine? Yes your temp shot up very high! Gl :dust:

Pink- :dust: gl for testing, any symptoms?


----------



## mammag

Yeah, I called the doc and told him I was worried about it being so small, he said it could have been the right size just hours later! So not to worry, but alas; I am an eternal worry wart, lol. It apparently HAD to be big enough though. I read a thread the other day where a woman had one 18mm and two 14mm did insem and got triplets!! So, I need to stop torturing myself :D Lol.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

mild cramping, sore bbs thats about it.


----------



## scerena

Mammag- WOW triplets my gosh she is blessed but what hard work! Yes we need to stop worrying all the time I am the same but easier said than done! So glad you managed to ovulate! So what dpo will you test or will you wait for af???

Pink- what day are you going to test?


----------



## mammag

I am going to try (key word TRY) to hold off as long as I can. Early testing has gotten me nothing but heartache, didn't even order any HPT's, but I still have a ton in my drawer, but not good ones.


----------



## scerena

I hope you manage to hold off I agree early testing is not always a good thing, I didnt test on the last cycle that I ovulated on and it was so nice so I will try not to test again this cycle :) hard when you have a stash though right? I think I have like one I havent ordered any either :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Gave in and BFN but I'll test again Thursday


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- your chart looks like you Od. :) hope those temps keep climbing!

Mammag- FX!! I'll be chart stalking you!

Pink- Bfp?! Woohoo! I just remembered you wanted me to take down your chart URL, do you have a new one that you want me to replace it with? What happened? I was wondering why you quit charting when you were waiting to O. 

AFM- I have a weird backache, lower left side. Hoping it's not from the clomid. I refuse to google it cuz I don't want to get all freaked out :haha:
Other than that, just mild hot flashes and people are irritating me more :blush:
so far not bad, but I have two more days to go...


----------



## mammag

Can we see pics PINK??!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Okay ladies, I need to vent. :cry: 
When I went to bed tonight I felt odd and started to get anxious. I managed to calm down and drift off to sleep but a little while later OH rolled over and woke me up. He wanted to have sex. But I was s feelin anxious and didn't want to so I pretended I was asleep:blush:
I layed there for a little while and got more and more anxious and then checked the clock. OH asked what was up. So I told him I felt anxious. He asked why and I said I don't know maybe it's from the clomid. So I held his hand and that was nice. Then he chuckled and started to try to have sex with me again, and I said, I didn't want to. So he rolled over in a huff and said nevermind or something equally asshole like. Then I was pretty much like, what the F, you know I don't feel good and your trying to have sex with me?! Then he proceeded to turn it around on me. He was acting like he was trying to do me a favor! Sounds like to me, he was trying to do himself a favor!
What REALLY pissed me off is that he said that I'm the one that took the pill that made me feel this way, like I took it because I was hoping to be anxious, what a prick. 
I feel like clomid snuck up and punched me in the face and then my OH kicked me while I was down. Ugh, I hope I can sleep tonight. 3 more days till I leave for San Fran. 
I wish OH was more understanding and supportive. 
TTC feels really hard tonight :cry:


----------



## mammag

:hugs: :hugs: Sorry :(


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - BFP?!??????? YAY!!!! Yeah, where is your chart?

Tallmom - Men can be super assholes sometimes...no matter what age, most of them are selfish. Im sorry he made you feel even more like shit! Its good you are going on a little getaway! Enjoy it and dont think of him at all lol.


----------



## sharnw

:( tallmom :hug:

Afm clomid symptoms are pissing me off. I feel like ripping my clothes from the bad hot flashes :( 
I get hot an sweaty out of no where on an off all day


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- thanks yes I got my crosshairs today :dance: 3dpo :) my temps seem a little low still tho or am I worrying?
I am so sorry hun that oh made you feel like that men can be such arse h*les at times right! I hope you manage to have a chat about it today and you feel better :hugs:

Sharn- I was exactly the same this cycle :haha: still getting the odd one, I usually feel cold! Hope they go soon for you! Have you take all your pills etc?

Pink- a :bfp: WOW congrats! Can we see the pic please its exciting!


----------



## sharnw

Hey :)
I finished my last pill 2 days ago :wohoo:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Thanks ladies for all the support. I'm really tired today, had anxiety all night. I'm not going to take the rest of my pills, I only have two left but I'm really afraid there going to make the anxiety worse and I have to get on a plane on Friday! :wacko: ugh, sometimes I wish I wasn't so sensitive! If I recover well and feel back to normal in a couple days I might be able to give clomid another try next cycle. 

Sharn- I'm having hot flashes too, fx you O on time:)

Scerena- I think as long as your temps keep climbing and stay over the coverline your doing good:)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OH no girl I made a typo yesterday was bfn as well as today


----------



## Tallmom2b

Pink- awe :( sorry for the bfn :hugs:

So ladies do you think I should grin and bare it and take the last two pills. OH was very appologetic this morning and I feel much better now. He said that maybe I shouldn't let the fear of what if keep me from following through. He hadn't realized I already took 3 days worth.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom you only have two more days so take them. lets all see you have a shorter but end with a BFP this cycle hun.


----------



## mammag

Sharn, I got my crosshairs today as well!! And check out my temp today! I think it's the highest it's ever been! :D


----------



## mammag

Or at least the highest it's ever been that quickly!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Pink- thanks:hugs: I grew some balls and took #4 today! :haha: I'm nervous but optimistic that things will be better, or I'll deal with the side effects better.

Mammag- your chart looks excellent so far!!! :happydance: fx!!


----------



## mammag

It's all gonna be worth it TallMom :D Everytime you feel like you might kill someone for no reason, just picture yourself O'ing on like CD20!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom your such a trooper


----------



## Tallmom2b

thanks Ladies! :hugs: your all being so great and supportive! 
I can "feel" my ovaries today, they're getting twingey. Hope thats a good sign! 

Mammag- I hope I O when I get back! Oing on CD 24 or 25 would be perfect!!!
I'll be chart stalking you from San Fran! 

scerena- I'll be chart stalking you too ;)


----------



## scerena

Mammag- We both got our crosshairs today! Makes us both 3dpo :dance: We are in the tww together :happydance:

Sharn- :dust: cant wait for you to get your bfp :)

Tallmom- I looked back through my charts and my temps are like that after o for a few days :phew: so I am not worrying anymore :) 
I would personally finish taking them but the decision has to be yours and wether on not you are ready to continue...
Just saw you new post yay for taking the pills :)

Pink- How are you? Have you tested again???


----------



## mammag

scerena said:


> Mammag- We both got our crosshairs today! Makes us both 3dpo :dance: We are in the tww together :happydance:
> 
> Sharn- :dust: cant wait for you to get your bfp :)
> 
> Tallmom- I looked back through my charts and my temps are like that after o for a few days :phew: so I am not worrying anymore :)
> I would personally finish taking them but the decision has to be yours and wether on not you are ready to continue...
> Just saw you new post yay for taking the pills :)
> 
> Pink- How are you? Have you tested again???

Lol, Scerena is what I meant! I don't know why I said Sharn!!! :hugs: Sorry sharn :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

tested again BFN 7dpo


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh and Tallmom if you can feel the twing in your ovaies that a good sign hunni.


----------



## scerena

Pink- so sorry hun thought you said bfp yesterday, sorry hun :hugs: still very early though :dust:

Mammag- haha thats okay! How are you feeling? So good to be in the tww! Thats the earliest I have ovulated before I am so pleased!


----------



## mammag

I have NEVER been so excited to be in a 2ww!! Lol, if nothing else, I get to try 100mg clomid next month, and if I don't, it'll be because I'm knocked up!! So I can't go wrong this month!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

It was a typo yesterday


----------



## scerena

Mammag- same feels exciting this time :) I hope for good news for us both :) I have next cycle natural and then the cycle after will be injectables as have my holiday next month so wont be able to be monitored :( But, lets hope we do not need another cycle we have been ttc for faaaaaar too long! fx'd!

pink- Sorry hun :hugs: hopefully in a few days you will see two nice lines :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope so if not next cycle will be ours.


----------



## mommy_of_7

:-0)


----------



## sharnw

Mammag hehehe :) YAY you go girl!! I love your chart! :)
Scerena Same to you too :dust: xx


----------



## scerena

Thanks sharn :) how are you doing??

Well FF moved my o date to cd16- which I am happy with still early o for me :) do you agree with my chart ladies?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Pink- sorry you got another bfn:( but it's still early:) 

Mammag and scerena- your charts are looking awesome!!!

AFM- just took my last clomid pill! :happydance: I got a great night sleep and got some :sex: in to! My OH was quite happy about that :haha:


----------



## mammag

No more temping for me, I over analyze. Once I get my crosshairs I step away from the thermometer! Lol. I will temp one more time at like 14dpo to see if AF is coming though.


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- I bet your oh was :haha: at least you are getting some bd in :) try and get as much as you an before you go, you never know!

Mammag- Good idea! I wont be temping halfway thru my cycle next cycle as ill be on hols... I hope af doesnt get you! The joys of our tww...


----------



## Tallmom2b

mammag- don't worry about the dip, I bet it will go back up tomorrow! :hugs:

Scerena- I really will be shocked if I O on time (around cd 14) But I'll be psyched if I O soon after I get back!! Then I won't feel like I went through the clomid crazies for nothing:winkwink:


----------



## scerena

tALLMOM- I HOPE THAT YOU O WHEN YOU GET BACK TOO SO THAT YOU CAN GET SOME BD IN :HAPPYDANCE: hOWS THE CLOMID BEEN TODAY/LASTNIGHT? HOPE YOU ARE FEELING BETTER?


----------



## scerena

Oooooops sorry for the caps lock ^^^^^^ :blush:


----------



## Stinas

Hey ladies!!! Hope all your charting is going good! I have been taking a break from temping. Might start temping around cd10 until O then stop for a week, then start up to see when AF comes. Its pointless for me to chart since I cant get preg anytime soon. 

Any news?


----------



## scerena

Stinas- miracles happen hunni :hugs: any progress with things?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hi girls, sorry I've been completely MIA. My honey and I had some stuff to take care of down in NJ so we have been down there for the past 4 days and I've been really busy. Nothing is really going on with me. I took my last clomid pills last night and now I just have to wait until CD 12 to go in for my ultrasound. CD 12 would be ... April 30. I'm still a bit busy so don't have time to go back and read every post right now but I hope you girls are doing GREAT and keeping a PMA!


----------



## scerena

:hi: ash! Wondered where you got to! Hope you are well? Gl at your ultrasound I hope there is some nice sized follices :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks scerena, I'm hoping for at least 2 good follicles since I had 2 mature and one possibly mature one last month with this dose of clomid. I can't wait to see what happens on CD 12. I have my ovidrel ordered and it should be here tomorrow.

My OH and I ordered a bed about 2 months ago from this place called room and board, and it's getting here tomorrow and I'm very excited! We got a custom fabric on it and it's beautiful! We've been waiting for it for so long and our bedroom has kinda been a mess because we didn't have the furniture we needed so I'm very much looking forward to getting our bedroom sorted out tomorrow :)


----------



## mammag

It's my Birthday!!! And, my temp shot wayy up :D


----------



## scerena

Ash- I hope that they see some lovely follicle on your scan hun :dust: Sounds lovely! what fabric did you get???

Mammag- :cake::headspin: HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I hope that you have a lovely day :hugs: Yay for the temp! Maybe a implantation dip??? gl :dust:


----------



## ashknowsbest

It's a tweed type fabric, and it's a very dark grey, it's beautiful! Yes, I hope I have some great follicles too. I'm just bored now waiting for all of my appointments.


----------



## scerena

Sounds very nice Ash :)
Yes waiting on appointments etc is very boring isn't it!
You will see a very nice :bfp: very soon :)

Very quiet on here :(


----------



## sharnw

Happy birthday mammag!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Happy Birthday Mammag!!!!!!

Hope all you ladies are doing good!!! 

Nothing to report here! Same old boring stuff....waiting for May 8th apt.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I told you girls that I would let you know as soon as it happened and it did. He proposed to me last night! It was the sweetest thing ever! We had been out at a bar, didn't drink a lot, just had dinner and a drink a piece, and we were just talking about how happy we were and about our future then we came home and I was in the bathroom getting ready for bed and he came in their with the box and said honey, I would really be honored if you will spend the rest of your life with my and I thought it was weird that it was done in the bathroom but he makes me so happy and I'm really happy he did it at home instead of while we were out! So, that pretty much sums it up ... I know it sounds kinda boring huh ? I am on cloud 9 and so happy but at the same time, I've waited for this day my whole life, since I was a little girl and now that it is over I kinda feel sad. I guess because of all of the movies and stuff they make it seem more of a production than it really is, but it was special and we are both feeling totally and completely infatuated and in love with one another now! :) 

Now I get to go try on wedding gowns! Yay!!!!!

Oh, here is a picture of the rock :) 
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0555.jpg


----------



## Tallmom2b

Mammag- happy bday! Your chart looks great! :happydance:

Ash- congrats! That's an amazing ring! 

Stinas- I hope you get a nice surprise soon;)

AFM- I'm in San Fran and woke up super early because my brain thinks its 9 am not 6 am ;)
Temping will be weird because of time change but I decided to use the bbt adjuster.:shrug:
I've had some weird crampyness in my uterus. Not sure if it's my bladder or what? I've had it before after O. It started the day after my last clomid pill.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- your chart looks great!!! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh Ash congratulations I'm so happy for you!!!!! :happydance: Beautiful ring!!! When do you think you guys want to get married??


----------



## mammag

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! That is a BEAUTIFUL RING!!!


----------



## scerena

Stinas- I hope may 8th comes round quickly for you hun :hugs: How have you been feeling???

Ash- Sooo happy for you :dance: Lovely ring!!! Have you set a date??? I love being engaged feels so good! Things are looking up for you now :)

Tallmom- Aw thanks hun, I wasnt sure really what to make of it :) glad you think so :hugs:
Have you got rid of the horrid clomid side effects yet??? Hope you are feeling ok :hugs:

Mammag- How are you finding the tww? When do you reacon you will test? (if you havent already :haha: )


----------



## mammag

Oh I've been testing since like 4 dpo!!! Lmao, have a thread over in the HPT gallery!


----------



## mammag

And I have NO SX, nothing. Bbs aren't even sore, and they are ALWAYS sore.


----------



## Stinas

ASH!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!! Congrats!!! It's beautiful!!!!!! Yay!!!!! How exciting!!! Yeah the movies make it all dramatic....your version is always more romantic because you love that person asking you! Ooooooo dresses...can't wait to see them!!

Scerena - thanks. I hope it does. I'm good. Just in waiting limbo. How are u?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - thanks! I'm very happy!!! I cannot wait to go dress shopping. I'm pretty sure I'm going to go within the next few weeks or so just because I'm so excited and I want to try lots on before I actually make the decision. We don't really have a date set yet but we know that we're going to have a destination wedding and as of right now we're leaning towards Hawaii. So, I need to do some research and find out when the best time to go to Hawaii is, weather wise, and then we'll be going out there for our wedding. I decided that I want a small wedding because I'm really not all that close to my extended family. I'm an only child so I don't have any siblings. I have step siblings but I'm not really close to them. I told my DF (dear fiance!) that I like the idea of a destination wedding because if the people really want to see me get married, they will save up the money and come and if not, then they don't have to come ... and it's going to save us money on catering and what not! Yay! I can't believe I can start planning this now, it seems crazy!


----------



## Stinas

It's super exciting!!!! It will get your mind off ttc. If you can do a destination wedding do it. Why not. I always thought Hawaii is always nice? Research time!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I'm pretty sure Hawaii is always nice and you're right but I mean ... there are certain times that are better than others ... or no ? I mean a rainy season .... do they get those? Lol.!


----------



## Stinas

I have no clue but I have always wanted to go. I hear it's amazing, but a long flight.


----------



## scerena

Stinas- bless :hugs:I hope time goes quickly for you... and yes I am good hun 6dpo boring!

Mammag- :haha: I will have a look at your thread tomorrow :) the no symptoms when you usually have symptoms may be a good thing :)

Ash- Hawaii sounds lovely :happydance: gl dress shopping :)


----------



## sharnw

Hi beautiful ladies! Hope u all are doing good! Xo

I got my +++opk this morning :)


----------



## Stinas

Scerena - Thank you! The TWW sucks! fx for you!

Sharn - Whoo hooo!!! Bd away my dear!


----------



## scerena

Sharn yay :happydance: I hope you have been bd'ing away :dance:


----------



## sharnw

Yes trying to bd every second day 
:)

Oh wow congrats ash!! Lovely rock there!!! 
Dont worry, mine wasnt romantic at all, dh called me to the kitchen and he handed the box to me and said "there you go" 

Um wtf?? Lol i said "thanks"

I was a bit bummed that is wasnt like the movies.. But i wouldnt have it any other way i suppose :)

Haha we just laugh when we think back now


----------



## lilyV

you can add my chart in too, it's in the sig


----------



## scerena

:hi: lily- what cd do you usually o?

Sharn- Sounds like you are doing enough :)

:dust: ladies :hugs:


----------



## lilyV

scerena said:


> :hi: lily- what cd do you usually o?
> 
> :dust: ladies :hugs:

FF tells me 18 to 27 w avg on cd 21.

my ob/gyn told me i o on cd 14 or a bit later. If I don't get preggo this cycle, I'm starting clomid (or the like since my pharmacy is out and needs to verify w dr its ok to give me the other brand) on cd 5-9.


----------



## scerena

GL! Hopefully you will get your bfp and not need the clomid. I am on my last round of clomid at the moment in the tww...
I hope you o soon :) :dust:


----------



## lilyV

scerena said:


> GL! Hopefully you will get your bfp and not need the clomid. I am on my last round of clomid at the moment in the tww...
> I hope you o soon :) :dust:

Thanks!!! best of luck to you, hope you get the BFP!!


----------



## Stinas

Sharn - lol got to love the way men think!!!

Lily - Welcome!! 

Tallmom - Where are you?!?


----------



## sharnw

Omg clomid can be so harsh, im in pain from both ovaries


----------



## scerena

Sharn- maybe you are ovulating? Hope you feel better soon, Is it very painful or ok?

Lily- thanks, you too :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Scerena- yes im feeling good now, thank you. Cant wait for a temp rise
And how are you


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just got back from RMA for follicle scan. I have 3 follicles, right now CD 12 they are 13, 14 and 15mm in size. I believe I have two on the left and one on the right, not sure although I don't think it matters which side they are on. Dr wants to do another scan on Thursday and then IUI either Friday or Saturday, not really sure which yet. I'm happy I have three, they look very good and he said my lining looks great, so grow follicles grow!


----------



## mammag

Scerena, when will you be testing??!!


----------



## scerena

Sharn- glad you are feeling better :) and I'm good thanks just in the boring tww nothing new to report :(

Mammag- prob friday as meant to be having drinks, how's your testing coming along???

Ash- glad that your follicles are looking great :) three of them this has to be your cycle :dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi ladies:)
Sorry ive been MIA, I've been busy with my class in San Fran. 

Mammag- when will you test?

Lily- Welcome :flower: I promise I'll add your chart to the list ASAP:)

Scerena- how are you feeling?

Ash- HI is awesome! I spent a month on the big island (Hawaii) the is every climate imaginable, even snow! There is a dry side and a wet side. I was there in February and the weather was great! it's the time of year when humpback whales are there so we saw them everyday breaching and splashing.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Scerena - yeah 3 follicles is good but I had 3 follicles last cycle also so we'll just have to wait and see. I'm not getting too excited. I do feel good and I'm having PMA and I'm still on cloud 9 from getting engaged so hopefully my positive attitude will help this cycle but who knows!! 

Tallmom - omg thanks for the info on Hawaii! That sounds awesome! I talked with my mom for a while last night and we've narrowed it down to two places, Hawaii and Napa valley ... I really want to do it in Hawaii but there are certain people I want to go that I'm not sure will be able to go to Hawaii so I think that Napa valley is a good compromise depending on if we go there and like it. We're taking a trip there this May so in a few weeks so we can see what we think then :) If we end up having the wedding in Napa we will most likely go to Hawaii for our honeymoon and that will be exciting! I would LOVE to see the humpback whales, that would be amazing!


----------



## sharnw

Ash wow how exciting

Scerena im joining you, i think im 1dpo today :)

Tallmom glad your keeping busy x

Afm im feeling fine, nothing to report, just waiting on temp rises for CH


----------



## Stinas

Ash - Thats great news!!! Yay!!!

Tallmom - I hope your having a good time!!....hopefully getting a little R&R?


----------



## ashknowsbest

So not TTC related but I went to our dog sitters reading (she's an actress and does plays and shows on broadway) and it was pretty good. They have some editing to do but she is a great singer and I'm very happy she invited me! I've never been to a broadway show or a play and being at a private reading, with about 25 people plus the actors was a really cool experience.


----------



## Stinas

That sounds like fun!!! Its always nice to do something different for a change! I have only been to one broadway show...Mamma Mia. I dont think I will ever go again lol .....well....I take that back....I have been wanting to go see Wicked for years now. Thats probably the only other one I will go see.


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- I am ok thanks, trying not to symptom spot as I always feel stupid when ad arrives... How are you finding San fran? How's the cloud been treating you hope now you have done your pills it's smooth riding from now for you :)

Ash- yes getting engaged is lovely :) Keeping your mind occupied too :) 3 is better than one so I am still thinking positive for you :hugs:

Sharn- yay you are in the boring tww :happydance: what dpo do you recon you will test?

Mammag- been looking through your testing thread- that is looking really good! :dust: how are you?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - DF and I want to go see Wicked so bad. I think in a couple of weeks we're going to buy our tickets. I also want to see the Lion King only because I heard the costumes are amazing. I don't know if I'll enjoy them but I think after the experience I had last night it's definitely worth a try.

Scerena - thanks for being so positive for me! I do have hope this cycle but only time will tell.


----------



## mammag

I'm good! Been super busy with the new puppy and work :D Gonna test here in a minute, 10 dpo!!


----------



## Lisa92881

We saw lion king it was awesome!!!


----------



## scerena

Mammag- yay can't wait to see your test :) what puppy have you got?

Ash- that's okay I try stay positive for others as always think negative about my own cycle, always nice for someone to cheer you on :) an you deserve it :)

Lisa- was it good? Are you going to find out the sex of your baby?


----------



## mammag

He's a little black lab, so cute and smart, I love him :kiss:


----------



## scerena

Aww bless him :) what did you name him? 
Also, how did testing go?


----------



## mammag

Testing did not go so well :( Lol, no surprise there though. And, we're still undecided on his name! Waiting for more personality I guess, and we all wanna name him something different, even though he is MY dog!!


----------



## scerena

Aw ok, bet the kids love your dog :) so cute when they are little puppies :)
Sorry testing didnt go to well, you are still early so things can change, I swear I saw something on the tests that you done before today, staying positive for you :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

*scerena* I might wait until af is expected :/ I never hold out though lol 
Always caving in :haha:


----------



## sharnw

Rant alert!!
My stupid temp went down and i dont know if im O'ing and top it off, I havent bd since 4 days ago and dh isnt home to dtd :(
Clomid isnt working i dont think... I sware i could tell i O three days ago ;( 
( i had +++ opk the day before),
(expected O day, I had fertile CM, CP was high soft and wide open and i had O pains all that day :cry: :cry:


----------



## lilyV

sharnw said:


> Rant alert!!
> My stupid temp went down and i dont know if im O'ing and top it off, I havent bd since 4 days ago and dh isnt home to dtd :(
> Clomid isnt working i dont think... I sware i could tell i O three days ago ;(
> ( i had +++ opk the day before),
> (expected O day, I had fertile CM, CP was high soft and wide open and i had O pains all that day :cry: :cry:

sharnw - i'm sorry to hear that, maybe you did o and then temp went down for whatever reason. it can still go up and stay up


----------



## sharnw

Thanks lilyV :)
I just gave my self some piece at mind and fiddled around with my chart to make it 3 dpo :haha: i have to get my blood tests next week to find out my prog levels


----------



## scerena

Gl sharn :) hope you have ovulated :)

I tested ladies and :bfn: it was one where 'is there a line? Hmmm no' prob nothing there so I have taught myself to class them as negative stupid cheapy test! I was happy that it's negative in a way so I can enjoy my holiday and have a proper Caribbean holiday enjoying cocktails by the sea etc :) even though I would love a bfp even more it wasn't meant to be this month... Story of my life :haha:
My temp went back up today I am still only 11dpo so you never know... 

Hope everyone's well?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I went to the doctors for my second follicle scan today and I am ready to go so they gave me the ovidrel shot when I was there. I have 3 follicles two on one side and one on the other, not sure what sides exactly but I have 3, they're 17, 18 and 22mm so I'm feeling confident and happy. I'm also excited that we're doing the IUI 24 hours after trigger instead of 36 ... I feel that might be just what I needed. So, IUI tomorrow at 10AM and then the long dreaded TWW. Oh well I'll try and keep myself busy with wedding stuff.


----------



## sharnw

Mammag, when are you testing? :thumbup:


----------



## sharnw

ashknowsbest wishing you GL for tomorrow and hope the boring tww goes super quick with all the wedding goodies x


----------



## Stinas

scerena - sorry about the bfn....but your still in the game!!

ash - I have high hopes for you this cycle!!!

I keep saying im going to take my temp, but then I just end up turning my alarm off lol Maybe tom lol


----------



## sharnw

Scerena your not out :hugs: GL

Lol stinas, i was thinking about stopping to temp when i O, but i dont even know if i Ov yet :dohh:


----------



## Stinas

Sharn - I would temp for a few more days...if they stay up you probably did O. FX!!! 

For me I kind of find it pointless right now until we figure out whats going on with DH. I want to just see when AF is going to come lol


----------



## scerena

Stinas- I get like that too sometimes! I think sometimes the break and not unbroken sleep is nice :) how are things with you and oh???

Sharn- thanks hun :) not feeling very positive as I have been taking painkillers that I shouldn't be as I have been in so much pain crying/lack of sleep- the stupid dentist tried extracting my back tooth but couldn't get all of it out- now I have a infection so on antibiotics and pain killers so my chances are probably very slim now...

Ash- gl with the iui :dust: please update let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

:( i hate having a tooth ache right when your ttc
I used to get bad tooth/gum infections and had pain killers and anti biotics and its a worry. I had to get a root canal last month to fix the problem. 
I really hope the pain killers dont affect you :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Thanks Sharn :hugs: I tested today I think I'm out- it's faaaaar to faint to be anything prob isn't anything there its prob my eyes :haha: I dont mind I can enjoy my hols :) when I am back I will get straight back to ttc... :)
I hope you have ovulated :)


----------



## sharnw

Hmmm i hope you will get a second line soon


----------



## Stinas

scerena - We are doing ok....Our specialist apt is on tuesday, so hopefully then we will have a better understanding for whats to come.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well for an update. I had my IUI this morning and everything went fine. OH has a post sperm count of 97.5 million so that's great! Now we just wait and see what happens. I had some pains after the IUI near my ovaries so I possibly ovulated and I think it's perfect timing so FX'd!


----------



## sharnw

I have hope for you this time ash! ;)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks sharnw! I'm trying to keep hope this time too!


----------



## scerena

Ash that sounds perfect an what a realy good count :) gl hun :dust:

Stinas- gl at your appointment I hope you and your oh get news that things can start moving forward for you :hugs:

Sharn- thanks but I think my af will be here in a couple of days as temp lower that yesterday and my temp starts going down slowly usually. How are you today?


----------



## Stinas

scerena - Thank you!!! I hope you get your BFP soon! 

Where has Hotpink been??? Shes been MIA lately.


----------



## ashknowsbest

How is everyone's cinco de mayo been? I'm going out and having a drink downstairs with my honey, I know I just got IUI and I feel bad but I can't not live at all! Plus, I was reading stuff today that said until the baby implants they don't share anything with you so as long as I don't go crazy I should be okay. Don't ya think?


----------



## Lisa92881

The baby doesn't really share your blood supply until like 8 weeks, it feeds from the yolk sac for a while not the placenta. Don't worry chick, enjoy yourself now before your BFP. Can't put life on hold "just in case" - in my opinion! :) I had a fabulous glass of sangria the night before my BFP! Enjoy your night, and have a drink or two for me!!


----------



## sharnw

Hi everyone :dust:

What do ya'l reckon... Am i 3dpo or 6 dpo?? Im a bit confused with this one 

Xo


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - thanks for being so understanding! I read some forums not on BnB about people drinking and the ladies posting are like, if you want to get pregnant you shouldn't be drinking anyways, etc. etc., but I totally disagree with them and I'm happy you understand where I'm coming from. I had 2 mojitos and I'm tipsy but I don't think that it's going to effect me in a bad way so cheers to cinco de mayo!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Drink for me too!!!!!!!!! I just got home from work...blahhhh boringg!!!!
Listen, if its going to happen, its going to happen...you cant seclude yourself from your daily activities. People are just stupid. Live your life. When you get your BFP, then "watch" some things you do. Enjoy yourself. 

Sharn - I dk...i would say see what toms temp says.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I had a great cinco de mayo, had two drinks and had a great time! Then came home and passed out around 9 o'clock! :haha: We started early because I didn't want to be at the bar when it was realllly packed so we went around 6 and left at about 8:30 ... I feel old!


----------



## Lisa92881

:haha: Ash! Glad you had fun! We went to a friends bday/cinco de mayo party....and someone made sangria, omg it looked soooo good! I actually asked someone if I could smell theirs! Lol. :rofl:


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: You're funny! I would have done the same thing. You'll be able to have one of those next year!


----------



## scerena

Ash- I am glad you had a drink I have put my life on hold for far too long! Cannot wait to drink away on hols :) Glad you had fun :)

sharn- I am not sure? I am no good with temps! Glad you are in the tww wait though ):

AFM- Temps going down and down... af should be here any day Im cool with that, means I can drink drink and drink on my holiday :dance: 
I see my fs on tues about the injectables for the cycle after this one :)


----------



## sharnw

8 dpo today. 1 week to go an we shall find out the verdict :/


----------



## scerena

Gl Sharn :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## sharnw

You to scerena :D
Wow have you tested yet?


----------



## sharnw

Omg i just remembered i have to get a blood test today eeek!


----------



## scerena

Sooooooooooooooooooooooo quiet in here :wacko:

Sharn- Yes I had a nice :bfn: on a ic yesterday or the day before I cannot remember... I forgot to take my temp today... but sure I will see af very very soon! 
Gl with your blood test what is it for???

AFM- Had a fs appointment today... I am definatly doing injectables :happydance: My af isnt here yet so could have started them next cycle but I wont be able to get monitored as I will be away for two weeks, so I will be starting after this next cycle hopefully af will not take too long to show after a natural cycle... so 1 natural then on to the next step. I only get three months worth on the injectables- so praying they work... otherwise its on to egg sharing for me...


----------



## mammag

So freaking afraid to take this 100mg!! I would say, what's the worst that could happen, but then I'm afraid I'll find out for sure!! AHHH, this sucks.


----------



## sharnw

Ohh scerena :af:
I had to get progestorone tested :)
Good luck mammag!


----------



## scerena

Sharn- I haven't got af yet.... Maybe tomorrow i recon? When do you get your results???

Mammag- I had less side effects on the 100mg than I did on the 50mg so hopefully the same for you fx'd!
Gl this cycle I hope the 100mg helps you to ovulate earlier with a big follicle :dust:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ah 4dpiui .... it's going so slow but I do have a friend here from NJ visiting and we went to the Bronx Zoo today and we're going to the statue of liberty tomorrow so that should be interesting and keep my busy. I'm pretty sure she'll be leaving on tomorrow sometime and although I'll be sad to see her go I want to spend some alone time with my honey. I miss him! Also, on Saturday I'm going to try on wedding dresses and I'm just bringing along my mom and dad so that should be a nice day! 

How's everyone else doing?! This thread has been very quiet these last couple of days!


----------



## sharnw

Scerena i might call the nurse on friday to find out results


----------



## scerena

Wedding dress shopping how exciting :) lovely you had your friend there to keep your mind off the tww :)
I bet your hubby is missing you too :)
Gl :dust: 

Sharn- gl with the results :)

I'm cd1 today- no opk's/ no temps/ no tracking anything this month- no point as off on hols in 12days so going to relax this month :)
Wish I could have done my injectables this month though :( but either way I would have to miss one cycle as would be on holiday at some point..


----------



## lilyV

I'm just here sitting on my bum, wondering if I could be preggo even tho we've bd'ed so little. DH is terrified of having twins from clomid so we might not go on it next cycle even though my ob/gyn prescribed me on for two cycles :-(


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Everyone :hi: I'm back! How is everyone? 

mammag- how is the 100mg of clomid treating you? Not too bad I hope.

scerena- Sorry AF got you :( It will be good to take a break and go on an awesome holiday!

Sharn- Your chart is looking good :thumbup: FX!

Stinas- How is everything going?

Ash- FX this IUI is it for you!

LilyV- I finally added you to the list :) It looks like you might have O'd later than what FF said. :shrug:

AFM- I don't think i've O'd yet. So OH and I still have a chance this cycle. Since the full moon i've felt like my body is gearing up. I don't know how accurate my temps are because of all the traveling and the time difference.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hi tallmom :) Happy to see you ! 

I hope you are going to catch that eggy this time, FX'd for you! 

I'm just waiting ... waiting .... waiting... 

Good news is I went to look at a wedding venue with my DF yesterday and we kind of like it, but there are some things we don't like about it, like what you have to walk through to get there. We are looking at another venue tomorrow with my parents and it's on the east side of the island so we're not making any final decisions yet, just checking our options. I also am talking to a lady right now about this venue on long island but it's right on the edge so you can see manhattan from its windows. :) The pictures look beautiful and we're trying to set something up to go see that either this weekend or sometime next week! This is getting exciting! Lol. :)

Oh and wedding dress shopping tomorrow!


----------



## mammag

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi Everyone :hi: I'm back! How is everyone?
> 
> mammag- how is the 100mg of clomid treating you? Not too bad I hope.
> 
> scerena- Sorry AF got you :( It will be good to take a break and go on an awesome holiday!
> 
> Sharn- Your chart is looking good :thumbup: FX!
> 
> Stinas- How is everything going?
> 
> Ash- FX this IUI is it for you!
> 
> LilyV- I finally added you to the list :) It looks like you might have O'd later than what FF said. :shrug:
> 
> AFM- I don't think i've O'd yet. So OH and I still have a chance this cycle. Since the full moon i've felt like my body is gearing up. I don't know how accurate my temps are because of all the traveling and the time difference.

Not too bad. Headaches and leg cramps, and a weird foot/ankle cramp that is excruciatingly painful and not anything I've ever experienced, lol :D But, totally cool with it, I'll take it! My midcycle ultrasound is in 1 week!! Can't wait.


----------



## sharnw

Thanks tallmom, my temp is down today though :(
Got a bfn today

GL on your O soon ;)


----------



## lilyV

Tallmom2b said:


> LilyV- I finally added you to the list :) It looks like you might have O'd later than what FF said. :shrug:

 yeah definitely!!! my ob/gyn said I o on cd 14 or so. ff is messed up!


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies!!!

Got some news on my end....DH went tuesday to the specialist....he was really good...said everything looks good on the outside...hes really leaning towards a blockage....going in 3 weeks for i forget exactly the name for it, but they put a camera through the tip to see exactly where the blockage could be. If it is towards the sack, he will do surgery to re route the tube thing that sends the sperm out(if that makes sense, not sure of all the technical terms). If its in the shaft, he said IVF, but I know there is a surgery for that, which I will suggest. DH went in yesterday for a sonogram of the balls, doc already called back with results, he said everything looks good and is normal. He said there is this one vein that is larger....something with a v...sounds like vericose(sp?).....that could be overheating the sperm causing them to die, but he wont know until he is in there in 3 weeks. So in other words, I will have an answer and a plan in 3 weeks. 
Im relieved in a way because now I know there is a possibility that I can have a baby the old fashioned way. Im not getting my hopes up, but just a tiny bit. 

Ash - Yay!!! Venues are a HUGE thing! Chose wisely....and remember....food is VERY important. 

Tallmom - HI! 

Scerena - fx for a stress free cycle

Sharn - sorry about the bfn!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - that is good news! I'm happy to hear the ball is rolling and you guys are getting answers. I feel bad for your DH that he might have to go through all of that but the things that we go through, he can handle it! :) Picking venues, yes it's absolutely important. And food, of course it's the most important for me and OH since we're always going around the city trying to find the best of certain foods. Lol. If we could be food critiques we would! :) Once we narrow it down to about two places we can sit down with the chef and have a tasting and then make the final decision from there. 

I'm a little overwhelmed with the cost of everything to be honest. I mean, I knew weddings were expensive and what not but holy hell. I looked up what the average couple in the United States spends on their wedding and it said about $23,000. I wanted to make sure I wasn't just being ridiculous but I'm starting to find out that, $18,000 on a venue in the city is not crazy ... :\ Lol Is it? :haha:


----------



## Stinas

Ash - Thank you! It makes me feel a ton better knowing at least something is going to happen. Im beyond happy I dont have to chase this doc for asnwers. Beyond shocked actually. I have read soo many stories of these poor people that cant get their own results back for a good month...and for this guy to call the next day...im super excited. Now its just waiting for the 28th of the month to get the real answers. 
18k is nothing for a venue. Its all about the day and the time of year...that plays a factor. Right now is busy season....until early aug. So its prime time and will cost you a pretty penny. Overall things add up. When it comes time for the details pm me and ill tell you what is a waste of $$. People spend money on stupid things that go un noticed. Sad but true.


----------



## sharnw

Hey ladies!! Tell me what you think--> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1004487-faint-bfp.html


----------



## lilyV

Ash - I'm in Canada and the cost of the venue depends on what's inc, food, decor, blah blah blah. And #1 is how many ppl are attending. Diff venues have diff 'off season' times. Some say Nov-Dec, others say Oct-March, and yes others say there is no off-season! Shop around and GL. Personally, and I live in a big city, $18k is somewhat reasonable for 150-200 ppl. I'd shop around for less though.

Sharnw - if that's a POAS and not a OPK, then yes it looks like a BFP!


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas - Awesome news!! That's so great. I have to say I really admire your hubby and all he is going through. It sounds very uncomfortable and scary, and I feel like a lot of guys would say no way. I'm so glad that you will have answers soon, and it sounds like there's a very good chance you can have your baby the old fashioned way, and if not, at least be able to use his sperm! So happy for you. 

Ash - I can't speak to the prices in the city (although 18k doesn't seem crazy), but I agree with Stinas about spending money on things that matter. Think about what people will remember...the music, the food, you and your hubby's HAPPINESS! And focus on the big things. We are pretty "plain", and didn't go crazy with a lot of things and kept things simple, but still get compliments on our wedding. Feel free to PM me too. 

sharn - Looks like a faint BFP to me too!!

Hope all you other ladies are doing great. I'm still here and stalking, just don't say much. :) But I think of you all often and hope and pray for your BFPs.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sharn- I think I see a faint line:) it will get darker everyday if it is a bfp, fx! Your chart looks like a bfp chart! That little dip is nothing to be concerned about:thumbup:

Stinas- that sounds really promising! The vein thing your doc is talking about are called varicose veins. People get them in their legs too. My OH has a big bundle in his sack :blush: I don't think it's an issue because he's gotten me pregnant before. But I have read that it can be a problem. Your DH sounds line he's being a good sport, which is really great. I'm thinking about asking my OH to get a sa, but I'm worried he'll be a jerk about it do I'm holding off for now. I think you still have a really good chance of getting your bfp the old fashioned way. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa92881

Tallmom - You might be surprised. I was totally nervous about asking my husband to do an SA too...but to my complete surprise he agreed to it without hesitation. Goes to show our hubbies want a baby just asmuch as we do, even though they're not as vocal about it. How are you? Temps getting low, maybe ov is coming??


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks for all of the advice! Of course my DF and I want to have June wedding and that's peak season so we're going to be paying a little more for it but I'm kind of flexible on which month so we'll see what happens. I would really like to have it in June but depending on price and what not we'll make the decision then. I agree also that I need to focus on things that are going to make an impression and that people are going to remember and there's lot of things I'm weighing when choosing the venue. Like where we're going to take pictures at and this place we're looking at today is right near the water and the Brooklyn bridge. :) It looks GREAT! We're also having the ceremony where we're having the reception because I don't want to make my family drive all over the city and I want it to be nice since my pictures are going to be done there!


----------



## scerena

:hi: tallmom :) how was san fran??? Hope you had a good time??? Thats ok hun I dont mind af getting me to be honest means I can enjoy my hols :happydance: 
yay you havent ovulated means you and oh have a chance :)

Mammag- good luck with your scan next week :) I have everything crossed for you :)

Stinas- so glad that things are finally looking up for you and oh and I hope that you get answers as soon as possible :hugs:

Ash- Wedding plans how exciting :happydance: How did the dress shopping go?

Sharn- :happydance: looks very promising and pink :) :happydance: when will you test again?

AFM- Relaxing cycle, no opks no temps just chilling then holiday with oh in just over a week I cannot wait and then onto injectables :dance:


----------



## sharnw

Thank you ladies :flower:
Im very worried and angry. I woke up to a wet feeling down there an it was the F***** witch :cry:
I tested again and it looks like a grey line. My temp is going down :nope: :nope:


----------



## mammag

So sorry Sharn :(


----------



## Stinas

Sharn - It does look like a BFP to me.....I guess see what tom brings? or is AF fully here? Maybe it was a chemical?

Tallmom - Its very similar to a varicose vein...its called Varicocele. We wont know for sure until 3 weeks. Hopefully it goes by fast. 

Ash - That sounds beautiful!!!


----------



## sharnw

Stinas its stopped. Just getting sharp pains off and on lower left abdomen. Im getting bfns now :(


----------



## Stinas

Sharn - Thats weird....I say if you dont get AF in a couple days call the doc. Your temps are still up.


----------



## sharnw

Stinas- i know right? So weird.. I was expecting a rapid temp drop when i woke up, but instead its gone up a bit. Couple days and see how i go, then i'l check in to the doctor


----------



## sharnw

Just second thinking that ff is wrong and i could be 11dpo? If thats the case, then i definitely wont be pregnant, spermies wouldnt have made it that late period


----------



## ashknowsbest

Dress shopping was amazing. I'm pretty sure I already found my dress but I'm waiting to order it until I'm 100% sure. I'm about 97% sure right now! I just need a few more days to evaluate things. 

I'm testing tomorrow since I'll be 10DPIUI .... I really hope it worked but if it didn't oh well, I'll just have to try again next month with injectables.


----------



## Stinas

Sharn - You could be 11dpo. I guess its just a waiting game right now

Ash - Yay! How many did you try on? How did they look???


----------



## scerena

Ash- glad you have nearly found your dress :) I hope testing goes ok today and you get your bfp :) have you done injectables before?- I am so nervous doing them next month!

Sharn- so sorry :hugs: :hugs: I hope things work out as that's a weird 'af'


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - I tried on about 15, I liked 2 and it was hard to decide between the two but I'm pretty sure I'm set on the one so I'll post pictures as soon as possible. My dad has the pictures on his phone so I'll try to get him to text it to me so I can show you guys! It's very lacy and it's offwhite lace with a latte background .... it's gorgeous! I can send you a link to the site where you can see it. It's white in the picture so mine is going to be a little different but you'll get the idea. 
https://moderntrousseaunyc.com/collections/bridal-gallery?album=1&gallery=20&nggpage=2 

There is the link. I'm not sure if it's going to pull up the exact dress but if not, it's the jessica. And I'm doing a couple of modifications to the dress. Oh, it's also within my parents budget for a dress so that's one expense me and DF won't have! :) Yay! 

I tested this morning, BFN .... I mean I think I see a hint of a line but I always see a hint of a line. My boobs are also starting to hurt. I'm not counting myself out or anything but my hopes have fallen a little. We just have to wait and see what the next few days brings. 

Scerena - I have not done injectables before but I'll be starting them in a week or so if this is a BFN ... I'm not really nervous, I have given myself the ovidrel shot three times already and the nurse said that the injectables are not much different so I'm hoping she's right and it's not crazy. The needles for the ovidrel are much shorter than what they give you at the doctor so it's not as scary. Our doctors office makes us go to a class to teach us how, and where to give the shots at.... I'll be giving them to myself because last time I had DF try he scared me so I do them myself and I actually like it better that way!


----------



## Tallmom2b

sharn- Sorry you are getting bfn now :( but maybe you are really only 11dpo and you were experiencing implantation bleeding? FX! Your not out yet!

Ash- It's still early, so don't give up hope yet! The dress is really pretty!

stinas- I hope the three weeks goes by fast for you too!

AFM- I think my body has given up Oing for now :( I think the trip threw my cycle off even more. I need to start going to yoga again!


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- hopefully next month you will ovulate properly I agree maybe the travel messed up your cycle :hugs:

Ash- I literally go in for my scan when my next af comes and they teach me there and then to inject- I am nervous but I will do whatever it takes, I hear it gets a bit sore injecting everyday but I don't mind if it brings me my baby I will do anything :)
Yes I think I will do mine myself too as I recon oh will be the same :haha:
I would have been doing them now but can't because of my hols :cry: but I will be joining you next cycle we can be injectable buddies :)
Lovely dress as well hun you will look beautiful :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yay for injectable buddies! Do you know when you're due to get AF? I'm due on the 19th...Do you know how many days the injectables go for? I've only done clomid up to this point so I'm not sure about injectables and how they work at all.


----------



## Stinas

Ash - Which dress is it on that page? Im excited for you!!! Cant wait to see the dresses!

Tallmom - I hope you O soon.....or at least have a shorter cycle this time if its not a BFP! 

Sharn - Did you test again? Your chart looks good!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - it's the jessica :)


----------



## Stinas

Ash - Thats really pretty!!! I can totally see you in it!!! Very elegant!


----------



## scerena

Um not sure, apparently it depends on how quick your folliles grow I think, I have info on it from the fs but havent read the paper yet...
I wont have af until anytime in June probs as I am on a natural cycle so could be a long wait :/ you will have probably done your cycle by then :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - yeah I love the dress because it's elegant and romantic and I want my wedding to be romantic! 

Scerena - I guess I'll find out soon enough :) I have very regular periods so yeah I'll be starting injectables around the 23rd of this month if it works like clomid if my period shows up!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well girls, I tested this morning 11dpiui and it's negative. This was my 3rd IUI with clomid where I've had 3 follicles. I'm pretty much going to have a consult with my doctor in the next few days once we know for sure it's negative (its still a little early but there's not even a hint of a line) and ask him is we can just skip the injectables round of IUI. I'm just not sure what that's going to change for us. I mean, we have always had about 3 follicles and my OH's sperm count has always been great. This time it was 97.5 million post wash! I don't understand so I would rather just get on with IVF ....


----------



## scerena

Ash- Sorry no hint of a line as of yet, my fx'd that you will get a line over the next few days :hugs: If you have always had nice follicles and a sa yes I would inquire as to why injectables will be any different too... Will you be able to start ivf right away or is there a wait??

AFM- Nothing new to report ladies as still havent tracked my cycle very pleased of myself :)
Went clothes shopping for our holiday today and I loved that :happydance: poor oh's bank balance though! He really does spoil me rotten :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

If we decide to go forward next cycle with IVF ... we will be starting that asap, there is no wait as long as my insurance company approves it ... scary!


----------



## scerena

Oh right so you can be starting ivf in a matter of days??? well hopefully not hopefully you will have a bfp :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah hopefully not but if I decide and the doctor decides and the insurance company decides that's what's best then yes we'll be starting that within a week or so...


----------



## scerena

omg so exciting :dance: gl sending pleanty of :dust: your way for your bfp this cycle :)


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies, been away for 2 days. af came today yucky painful clots :(


----------



## scerena

Sharn sorry af got you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sharnw - sorry AF came .... I'm in your boat though. 

AFM - I'm 12dpiui, took another test this morning and nothing ... BFN ... again ... am I shocked? Not really! Oh well, I'm officially counting myself out and now just waiting for AF so I can either get this injectables stuff on the road or IVF ...


----------



## Stinas

Sharn - Sorry AF came!

Ash - Hopefully he can move you on to IVF!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I called the nurse and she said that he probably won't have a problem moving on to IVF because when someone as young as I am doesn't have success within the first 3 IUI's it's usually not effective to try another, even if you change the meds, so she said she was going to e-mail copperman and see what he says and then get the process started with getting my insurance to approve the IVF and what not ...


----------



## sharnw

Ash yes exactly, its just a no surprise isnt it getting bfns :( 

I dont think i will be taking my clomid this cycle. Dh will be away for work in another state roster- week on, week off and his week on is.... ((oh what a surprise)) the days I am most fertile! sux big time. So i am wtt this cycle bbllllaaaahhhhh

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mammag

That sux sharn I'm sorry :hugs: 
Ash, that is so awesome, IVF is such a huge step in the TTC process!! Maybe you will get twins!!!!


----------



## mammag

And Scerena, sorry AF got you too hun :hugs: 
I don't want another AF for 10 months!!! I'm absolutely determined to get pregnant this month, after my last two chemicals I KNOW I can get pregnant, and I'm gonna try so so very hard.


----------



## lilyV

sharn - I'm so sorry :-(

Ash - hang in there


----------



## scerena

Ash- that's brilliant news :dance: I hope the whole Ivf journey goes smoothly and you only need one go :hugs:

Sharn- oh no that sucks that your fertile time is oh's week off :( you never know maybe you will o early/late and catch the egg still :)

Mammag- :hi: yes I am cd9 today, not sure what cd my af will show as this is a natural cycle blah... But hopefully in June... I would have been on injectables already but I have my hols in a few days :happdance:
Yes you know you CAN get pregnant and this boost of 100mg clomid should hopefully be just what you need! My fx'd tightly for you this cycle! Would be great for you not to get af for another 10 months :) when is your follicle scan???


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well not that you're all surprised or anything but I tested this morning and it was BFN again so I won't be testing anymore. Just waiting for AF to show on Saturday and then onto whatever is next. I haven't heard from copperman or the nurse yet so I'm still waiting on that but I should here if not by today then tomorrow. If the IVF paperwork isn't approved then I will be doing an IUI Injectables cycle just because I don't want to miss a cycle so I might as well try it if the IVF show isn't on the road yet. Does anyone know when they start you on the meds for IUI with injectables?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ash- Sorry AF got you :( Hopefully you will be able to move on to IVF and that will do the trick!

Sharn- Sorry AF got you too :( Maybe your O will be off so you can try when your DH gets back.

Scerena- Did you do 100mg of clomid this time? How'd it go? 

AFM - FF is thinking I might have O'd, but i'm pretty certain that I didn't. My chart is wacky because of my trip. But I should be getting accurate temp readings by now. :shrug:
Maybe I'll O this weekend... new moon...


----------



## ashknowsbest

Tallmom - I haven't gotten AF yet but I'm supposed to get it within the next few days.


----------



## scerena

Ash- Hopefully af is a no show :hugs: Sounds like a pplan you have there!

Tallmom- I done 50 mg last cycle (done 100mg in the past) and I am having a natural cycle this time round onto injectables in June, hopefully you have ovulated??? fx'd :)


----------



## mammag

Follicle scan is in 12 hours :D Lol. SO freaking nervous.


----------



## scerena

Good luck Mammag cant wait to hear how it goes :dust: :dust: :it's:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Good luck with your follicle scan!!! :) 

I tested this morning with a FRER just in case and it was negative so I'm expecting AF to show tomorrow. I hope she does so I can get this show on the road. Pretty much I'm not doing IVF this cycle, I confirmed it with my doctors office only because we have to do a lot of preliminary bloodwork and stuff before the insurance company will approve it and it takes longer than a few days. So ... off I go to injectables. Like I said before, at least we're doing something and not just sitting around so we're going to do the injectables iui plus get all of the stuff we need to get done so we can move on to IVF if this IUI doesn't work ....


----------



## mammag

TWO!! Count EM!! T-W-O!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mature follicles. One is 18mm the other is 23mm!!! And my lining is a very healthy 12mm thick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Freaking ecstatic right now.


----------



## mammag

I'm totally like quadruple posting right now. Lol.


----------



## Stinas

Mammag - Great news!!!!!!!

Ash - Sorry about the BFN.....maybe the injectables will do the trick. At least your doing something instead of just waiting around for apts! lol Think of the bright side.


----------



## sharnw

mammag great news!!

ash gl with your iui this cycle!

afm, dh and I decided to do iui, due to him working away on my fertile days and O day.

Just a matter of making an appointment to get his sperm taken and freeze them.. Im just worried that my work will get in the road of getting my iui appointment


----------



## ashknowsbest

mammag - great news about the two follicles. They are great size too! Good luck! 

Stinas - yea I'm trying to look on the bright side and I am definitely happy that we're not just waiting around doing nothing.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and I did end up getting the confirmation that we won't be doing IVF, the nurse called me around 1 o'clock. So, injectables IUI and then while all of this is going on this month OH and I will be going in to get all of our pre IVF testing done just in case we have to end up doing IVF next month.


----------



## scerena

Mammag- That is great news :dance: you should o any day so get busy :haha: so glad the clomid has worked for you :happydance:

Ash- sounds like you have a great plan ahead of you :) has you tested again or did af arrive??

I will pop back on tomorrow ladies and then I wont be on for 2 weeks, so I guess there will be alot of posts on here when I am back so please update in my journal if any of you get your bfp or any good/nice/important updates :hugs: will make it easier for me to catch up when I am back :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Scerena - yes AF showed this morning right on schedule. I had the most painful cramps in my life but she did arrive so I'm happy about that. I start my meds on CD 3, I just have to call the company tomorrow and get them overnighted to me so that I have them by Monday. The nurse said that if I don't get them until Tuesday that it's okay because with injectables they can increase and decrease the dose to get the results they want. :) I'm looking forward to trying this out and see if we get success.

On another note, just to vent really quick. So not all of you know but Stinas knows about this but my OH's son isn't talking to his father or seeing him right now and tonight I'm pretty sure my OH decided that he's going to leave it alone for a while because he's done everything he can do to try and have a relationship with his son but his son is pretty much refusing to cooperate at all. It's sad but his son is 14 and you can't really force someone to get in the car to come see their parent so ... very sad but I'm here with OH supporting whatever decision he makes about the situation.


----------



## mammag

Cd14!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







CD14.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Stinas

mammag - bd away!!!!!!

Ash - It saddens me every time I read it! I believe the more you push the more they pull away. He will see how much his father loves him once he grows up a bit. I can only imagine how hurt df feels. Its good he has a wonderful support system(you). 
PS>......I saw your post in the other thread....lol


----------



## sharnw

Yay mammag!! ;)


----------



## Stinas

sharn - I think the IUI is a good idea!!! Makes it easy since he is gone when you O.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - I keep telling DF that his son will come around but that he does need a grow up a little more before he can come around. All I can do is support DF in whatever he chooses and be here for him when he's upset ... I know it will all get sorted out!


----------



## scerena

Mammag- yay for the positive opk!!! :happdance: nice right on time ovulation lets hope two eggs pop and you end up with twins :)

Ash- sorry oh's son has decided that I am sure he will come round eventually :hugs: you are doing the right thing in supporting oh with his decision so he has you for support, my oh's ex won't let us see his little boy we only see his little girl, it's dramas right?!
Yay for the injectables :) such a shame I cannot start with you this cycle :/ at least you can give me tips etc when I do the next cycle :dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi everyone! :hi:

Yup i've been MIA, stupid clomid isn't working for me... yet. 

Ash- Sorry that AF came (for real this time) :haha: I hope that IVF will do it for you!
Sorry to hear about your DF's son, that sounds really hard. 14 is such a hard age too, but I think if your DF is there for his son when he comes around, that will be enough to start getting things back on the right track.

Mammag- That's an awesome temp rise!! I'll definitely be chart stalking you! 

Scerena- I think you've already left for your trip but have a great time!!!

Stinas and Sharn- HI!! :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sharn- good luck with iui, I hope that it will work for you first try!! FX!


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - Hopefully you just need a little more?....or just time for it to go through your system?


----------



## Tallmom2b

So, for the past two days I've had some brown discharge (sorry for the tmi) And today I've had some brown clots. No other symptoms of O, or AF to speak of. Do you think I could be having AF and this is an anovulatory cycle? I kinda feel like i'm in uncharted territory seeing as though this is my first cycle on clomid. :shrug:


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - you might be. I have seen some people on here have an anovulatory cycle first time on clomid. Its probably just trying to regulate you.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ya, I wish it would get a little heavier if it is AF so I can be sure that i'm starting a new cycle. Maybe I should call my doc?


----------



## Stinas

Yeah...you might as well!


----------



## Tallmom2b

I called the doc and he said that they are going to hold off on giving me clomid until it AF gets heavier. It's still just brown. I saw a little pink but not enough to be sure this is actually AF. Ahhhhh! Why can't I just be normal!
Hopefully AF is really here so I can start a new cycle. They want to up my dose to 100mg of clomid. And of course i'm nervous about the side effects. Just as long as it works! I'm going to ask if they can do an ultrasound around the time when I should be Oing to see if my follicles are even growing. Then maybe they can give me a trigger shot or something? Or do they only do that with IUI?

Stinas- how much longer till you dh has the procedure?


----------



## Stinas

If the 50mg didnt bother you, you should be ok with the 100....maybe a hot flash or two? Dont get scared on us now....your on the train....RIDE IT lol I have no clue about the shots...Ash might know. 

He goes in tuesday for a certain kind of ultrasound where it will tell us if and where there is a blockage. That will help us determine what step we need to take next. Im praying its an easy blockage that can be fixed. Its rare that its an easy fix, but doc said his history and bloodwork leads to a blockage. Just praying its not a super rare thing that he does not make sperm at all...then we have a problem. It could also be an enlarged vein that he has, which can also be fixed. If all goes well...I will be able to TTC the normal way!! Im praying for a miracle here! lol
One step at a time at this point.


----------



## mammag

I had almost 0 side effects on 100mg, while 50mg made me want to claw my eyes out!!! :D 

And I have NO cramps today!! I know it's earlly, but I've been at this a long time, and when I'm not pregnant I start getting cramps almost immediately after O, but always by 4 dpo (today) and I have NONE!! Makes me excited!! :D


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies, :dust:

Tallmom I hope you get answers :dust:


AFM I got my cd10 ultrasound done today and I have a lovely follicle! :yay: FS said bd for the next 3-4 days. If I havent O'd by tuesday (thats when dh goes back to work ((for 1 week))
I need to go in for another ultrasound and get IUI, EEEEK lol


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- I've got my fx for you and your dh. I hope the ultrasound turns up nothing too complicated! :hugs:

mammag- you chart looks awesome! Love that little dip and that big rise! 

Sharn- congrats on your lovely follicle!! :) Get :sex: But it sounds like you've got a great back up plan for when your dh goes back to work! FX! 

AFM- AF did come for me :happydance: Although I didn't O, at least my cycle was only 37 days!!! I get to have a clomid free holiday weekend then on Monday I start day 1 of 100mg of clomid. AND, they want me to go in for an ultrasound on June 7th to check how my follicles are doing. I feel really good about this cycle! Now I just have to make sure OH and I are :sex: a lot :)


----------



## isittoolate

i'm late to the party (only just joined the forums)

but i love chart stalking! my charts in my siggy!


----------



## Stinas

mammag - FX!

Sharn - YAY!!!! 

Tallmom - Thank you!!! YAY for a short cycle!!!!!! I think it could have been a cleaning cycle....get all the old gunk out lol FX for this cycle! 

isittoolate - Welcome!!!


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies :dust: :flower:

afm i got ++opk cd12, dh goes back tomorrow afternoon, and I was supposed to get a scan tomorrow if I didnt get a + over the weekend.. Then schedule IUI tomorrow or tuesday.. But I think no need as we can still catch our egg :sex: today and tomorrow morning??...


----------



## Stinas

Sharn - YAY!!! Perfect timing!!! ummm...I would call and ask...maybe they still want to do the scan?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sharn- Awesome! BD as much as you can! But maybe they should still do the scan just in case for some reason your body takes a while to O :shrug: That way they can still do the IUI if need be?

isittoolate- Welcome :flower: I'll ad you to the list of charts :)

AFM- i'm still having a light AF. I'll be taking my first dose of clomid tomorrow. 100mg :wacko: FX for no symptoms!!


----------



## rmsh1

I haven't posted on this thread in a while, but I still lurk. I am currently on CD17, no sign ovulation is going to occur any time soon, but I have a doctors appointment on Friday, my first one. It has now been a year since I came off bc and we started trying.

I have also had some thyroid issues, and have had thyroid pain for the last few days so I think one of my cysts is playing up. All the more reason to get a full blood work done


----------



## Tallmom2b

hi rmsh1, GL with your first fertility appointment! I'm sure they will know exactly what to do to get you regular again:)


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks tallmom. I am only seeing a regular doctor so probably have to be referred to a fertility specialist, but the doctor can at least order blood work to be done. I think I will also be referred for a thyroid ultrasound as I have not had one for about 6 years, so well over due!

If it is my thyroid causing my long cycles, I guess I will soon know. But last time my thyroid hormones were checked, the levels were fine (that was 5 years ago though)


----------



## Tallmom2b

I hope your thyroid ends up being okay. But maybe the BC threw it out of wack? 

I took my first dose of 100mg of clomid! Fx there will be no side effects!


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck with the clomid! I do wonder if that is the route I will be taking in the not so distant future.

I managed to get a doctor appointment today due to my thyroid playing up. I saw a lovely doctor! I wasn&#8217;t going to mention TTC unless I felt it was appropriate, as really the thyroid issue was the most pressing issue right now. He has referred me to a specialist and I have to wait for a letter and I will get a thyroid ultrasound to check my cysts.

I then told him I was wondering if my thyroid hormones were imbalanced as my cycles had become very long. He asked me about them so I ended up telling him the whole TTC story. I said I stopped bc May last year and had 6 super regular cycles, all 33 days long. Then I had a 34 day cycle and since then, they have been 44 and 43 days long, with this current cycle heading into the 40s too. His first reaction was &#8220;oh, you aren&#8217;t ovulating&#8221;. So, I pulled out my charts! And guess what, he was so happy to see them! I said I was also using OPKs and had detected LH surges. So now he is sure I am ovulating, but that for some reason it is really delayed. He said normally he gets day 21 bloods but that that obviously wont work for me. So I have all the paperwork now to get my bloods taken 7 days after I ovulate, going purely by my charting, and he gave me a form to get day 3 bloods taken too. So it was a very productive visit and I am very happy to get the ball rolling with both my thyroid and fertility tests. Now just to wait til I ovulate!


----------



## Tallmom2b

That's great! I'm glad you mentioned TTC. Sounds like you will get things sorted soon. 
My fs assumed I wasn't Oing too. Then I showed him my charts and he was like, oh, guess you are. :haha:
My cycles the past three times have been around 80 days! 
It will be quite novel to have a normal cycle!


----------



## sharnw

Thanks girls xo
My fs didnt do a scan, according to my fridays scan, fs was confident I owed yesterday. I hope so lol


----------



## lilyV

rmsh1 said:


> Good luck with the clomid! I do wonder if that is the route I will be taking in the not so distant future.
> 
> I managed to get a doctor appointment today due to my thyroid playing up. I saw a lovely doctor! I wasnt going to mention TTC unless I felt it was appropriate, as really the thyroid issue was the most pressing issue right now. He has referred me to a specialist and I have to wait for a letter and I will get a thyroid ultrasound to check my cysts.
> 
> I then told him I was wondering if my thyroid hormones were imbalanced as my cycles had become very long. He asked me about them so I ended up telling him the whole TTC story. I said I stopped bc May last year and had 6 super regular cycles, all 33 days long. Then I had a 34 day cycle and since then, they have been 44 and 43 days long, with this current cycle heading into the 40s too. His first reaction was oh, you arent ovulating. So, I pulled out my charts! And guess what, he was so happy to see them! I said I was also using OPKs and had detected LH surges. So now he is sure I am ovulating, but that for some reason it is really delayed. He said normally he gets day 21 bloods but that that obviously wont work for me. So I have all the paperwork now to get my bloods taken 7 days after I ovulate, going purely by my charting, and he gave me a form to get day 3 bloods taken too. So it was a very productive visit and I am very happy to get the ball rolling with both my thyroid and fertility tests. Now just to wait til I ovulate!

Wow that's great news for you! I'm happy you had a great dr, my dr was also as good. Listen to what they have to say, I'm sure they've providing the best info for you


----------



## Stinas

rmsh1 - Great news!!! 

sharnw - FX!

As for me...our third visit to the urologist tom!!! He is going to do an ultrasound to see if and where the blockage is! I cant wait to get some answers!


----------



## sharnw

GL Stinas! :dust:


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck Stinas, I hoe it is something easily fixed

I have to get my OH to do SA, difficult here as it will involve him collecting a sample in the hospital toilet I think! Ewwww. We cant get to the hospital within in hour


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- GL today!! Hope you hear good news!

Rmsh1- Maybe you can go in with him? To help him? :blush:


----------



## rmsh1

Tallmom2b said:


> Stinas- GL today!! Hope you hear good news!
> 
> Rmsh1- Maybe you can go in with him? To help him? :blush:

hahs yes, if I can! Not sure how the toilets work there though, if it is a male only toilet! LOL Will ask when we see the GP about it


----------



## ashknowsbest

Good luck stinas! I really hope you get some answers soon! :hugs:

AFM - I have been going in every 2 days for a follicle scan and I'm pretty much to my limit with it .. not to mention I think these shots are giving me the worst headaches ever! Last night I had a headache for about 6 hours and the only way I made it go away was by going to sleep ... I told the doctor this morning at my follicle scan and he said he thinks I'm having these headaches because my estridol is low right now or something like that .... he said he thinks they will go away as my estridol (I think that's what it's called) increases. I told OH this morning that I don't know if I can do another round of this if they want me to just because the headaches are the worse and going to the doctors every 2 days is insane! I mean it's only a 10 minute walk but it's still crazy to be there so much not to mention the wait is normally about an hour or so!

I want a baby but I'm really started to get tired ... 

Anyways ... everything is quiet over here other than going to the doctors all of the time. I hope you all are well :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

ash- sorry to hear your having headaches. Hopefully they go away soon. So are you trying IVF this time? I hope it does the trick! If not, maybe you can take a break for a month and recoup and relax than try another round of IVF? Hang in there it will all be worth it when you get that :bfp:!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Tallmom - no right now we're just doing injectables with IUI because IVF is a 2 month process and we weren't ready with insurance and all of the pre IVF tests we needed done. IVF will start next month if this IUI doesn't work but we're hoping and praying this IUI works because the injectable meds have been quite hard on me. I had bruising on the one side where I do the shots so I switched sides but it's pretty crazy. Anyways .. .that's it for now!


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies!!!!! 
Just got back from our apt! It is a blockage! Surgery comes with a few risks that I dont know if DH and I are willing to take. I have called the fertility clinic to set myself up as a patient so DH can get his biopsy done there with this urologist(he works with them). This will tell us if there is sperm...which doc said most likely there is because everything you can test for came back normal. If they find sperm they will freeze the sperm so we have when we do decide to go forward with IVF. 
Its nice getting answers. Hopefully by the end of the summer we will know for sure which direction we will be taking.


----------



## Tallmom2b

That's great news Stinas!! I bet theres some :spermy: in there! 

You'll have your bfp before you know it! :hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Where did everyone go? It's so quiet! 

Check out my chart I had a really early temp rise and im not sure what's going on?!
Is it possible that I Od this early? :shrug:


----------



## rmsh1

You may have ovulated really early! A friend on another thread took provera to end a long cycle, and then started her first round of clomid, only to ovulate on CD7! She did not believe she had ovulated that early right up until AF arrived. And she went to get scans to check her follicles etc, only to be told no follicles were there (probably because she had ovulated already). So she is now on an upped dosage of clomid 

So yes, you may have ovulated early!


----------



## rmsh1

And you BD on CD9 might have been just in time


----------



## Tallmom2b

Im really curious! I have a scan on Wednesday so that might clear things up. I don't have any of my usual after O symptoms though. But since I'm taking clomid I'm kinda in uncharted territory. I guess of my temps stay up than I'll assume I Od. Yup glad we DTD when we did! jic. :thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

She was really upset to be told there were no follicles at the scan, and she even told the fs that she thought she felt some ovarian pain, the fs looked at that ovary and could not see any sign of a recently released egg. 

If you wanted to ask her about it in more detail, join this thread - 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ad-yelping-vaginas-club-closed-group-566.html

It is Rachel that this has just happened to


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies, 

Im stessing big time (( I wish I would settle down)) :(

A lady on bnb said that I might have blocked tubes WTH

My FS didnt look into that?! 

Should I ring my FS and ask for an HSG??? 

I dont want to sound mean towards her, But I wish this lady never said that :(


And cm this cycle is INCREASED
**TMI** (I dont even have to dig it out) :haha: :haha:


----------



## sharnw

OOOooo GL Tallmom! :)


----------



## rmsh1

Hi Sharn, from the people I have spoken to about HSGs, it seems that doctors always try clomid before moving onto HSGs, I dont know why. You can always ask about it, but it is not something they do first of all. Plus I think they look at the reasons for how your tubes could be blocked, such as infections you have had in the past etc. 

So you can always ask about it but no reason why yours should be blocked at all


----------



## sharnw

I see, I see, I googled and yes like you said- Infections, That would be why they get blood tests in the 1st place from me for STI etc...

I wont worry for now then, It just scared the heck out of me when that subject got brought up for blocked tubes

Thanks :) 

I think I might start getting some acupuncture :)


----------



## rmsh1

Glad you are feeling better. Tube blockages are mostly from infections or scar tissue from old infections. Good luck with the acupuncture!


----------



## sharnw

Thanks rmsh1 :dust:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sharnw - having blocked tubes is scary but it's nothing that can't usually be fixed. And if you're not going to a FS they won't do it, you have to be referred to a FS and they perform the procedure. Thats been my experience anyways. I wasn't even put on clomid until after I had tons of bloodwork, an MRI (because of my elevated prolactin), and an HSG ... then they FINALLY put me on clomid. Anyways, try to stay calm, you may have a blocked tube (that lady was right) but until you're seeing a FS I don't think they do the HSG. Best of luck to you! 

AFM - I had my scan today .. this was about my 7th scan ... crazy!! Anyways, I'm ready to go. I have 2 follicles sizes 21mm, one of each ovary so I'm triggering tonight and going in Wednesday morning for the IUI. :) I really hope it works. Oh and I talked to copperman about my child (if I get pregnant) having CF since I came back positive for a carrier and my OH's bloodwork hasn't come back yet and he said that right now with the information we have and the chance of success on IUI we have about a 1 in 88 chance that our child with have CF ... it's crazy math but pretty much it's the chance we're going to even get pregnant which is 20% and then the chance my OH comes back positive for CF is 1 in 22 so ... he said we should go through with the procedure and if I get pregnant and my OH comes back positive for CF carrier we will do a CVS at 11 weeks (it's where they take a little bit of the placenta) and test it for CF and if the baby comes back positive then we have to decide wether to move forward or to terminate the pregnancy. 

That would be the hardest decision of all but I think the chances of all of that happening is low .. it's 1 in 88 so ... FX'd!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sharn- I'm glad your feeling better. I agree with Ash, usually blocked tubes can be a fairly easy fix. But on the other hand, even though blocked tubes could be your issue, it might not be too. I think if you are nervous about it, you should ask your doc. Can they do a scan to see if there are any blockages? 

Ash- FX this is it for you! Those are nice big follicles! Try not to worry about CF right now, I know it's hard because it could happen but chances are it wont. I hope your DF comes back negative, like you need anymore stressors right?!

rmsh1- thanks for the link to the thread. :hugs: 

My temp went back down today. I think my body was having a reaction to stopping the clomid. Those two high temps were two days after my last day of taking clomid. And I've been having hot flashes like crazy!! Whew! I really hope I O soon, It would be great to have a regular cycle in which I actually O!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I got the call from the nurse and OH is negative for CF so no worries there :) I'm so happy I can be carefree during this TWW. Getting that news really made my day! Yipeeeeee!


----------



## sharnw

(My idea yesterday) I was going to call my FS at the end of my cycle if af arrives and ask if he can make an appointment to check my tubes.

(Today) I am not going to worry) Last night I took some deep breaths told myself not to worry so much...

The fertility scientist froze my DH sperm 2 weeks ago for back up to do IUI when DH is away for work.

My FS put me on clomid straight away on our first visit (2 months ago). I had bloods and an ultrasound done a couple month prior that from my doctor. 

I have 3 more cycles worth of prescriptions left to take clomid 50mg.. 

Im going to stick with acupuncture as for now


----------



## Lisa92881

Sharn - Glad you're feeling calmer today. :) Just wanted to share my experience. My dr (obgyn, I never went to an FS) wouldn't even consider giving me Clomid until I had my HSG, she said there's no point giving something to stimulate eggs if there's no way for the eggs to get where they need to be! But, like others have said, there's no need to think you have blocked tubes unless you have reason to suspect it. With that said though, there is a high rate of BFPs after HSGs because even if your tubes aren't fully blocked, it can flush out any residue and clear the path. :) I wouldn't worry though, you haven't been on Clomid too long, if you do a bunch more cycles with still no success though it may be worth bringing it up with your FS. Hope that helps! :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Sharn - I dk why that person would tell you that because there is pretty much no way to know if your tubes are blocked unless they do an hsg. There is no indication and if this person thought that from charting, they need to go back to the basics lol 
I had an HSG done in feb(which sucked big time)....my OBGYN sent me to get it done same time she had my bloods drawn. She did not put me on clomid before all of this and actually had DH SA before she said she was going to put me on clomid or look further into what could be wrong. It ended up that I had clear tubes and it was DH sperm....as you already probably know. 
Since you are already at a FS I would ask if this cycle does not work out. Its an in and out thing, cant hurt to do it. Like Lisa said...if your not clogged up, it will wash out all the gunk in there...it will be like new tubes! If they are blocked, the HSG could help unclog them( it did for my mom) or they can pretty much fix it fairly easy...a lot easier than fixing other things. So just ask...its not a biggie. Dont let what that person said bother you...they have no clue. Apparently some people think they are doctors lol


----------



## sharnw

Stinas said:


> Sharn - I dk why that person would tell you that because there is pretty much no way to know if your tubes are blocked unless they do an hsg. There is no indication and if this person thought that from charting, they need to go back to the basics lol
> I had an HSG done in feb(which sucked big time)....my OBGYN sent me to get it done same time she had my bloods drawn. She did not put me on clomid before all of this and actually had DH SA before she said she was going to put me on clomid or look further into what could be wrong. It ended up that I had clear tubes and it was DH sperm....as you already probably know.
> Since you are already at a FS I would ask if this cycle does not work out. Its an in and out thing, cant hurt to do it. Like Lisa said...if your not clogged up, it will wash out all the gunk in there...it will be like new tubes! If they are blocked, the HSG could help unclog them( it did for my mom) or they can pretty much fix it fairly easy...a lot easier than fixing other things. So just ask...its not a biggie. Dont let what that person said bother you...they have no clue. Apparently some people think they are doctors lol

Thanks Stinas :flower:
You are right, no harm asking :) It will be interesting to find out too


----------



## sharnw

Sorry ladies, I don't think that I told you all.. But, I'm not temping this cycle.. I wanted a break :)


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies IM BACK :happydance:

My holiday was amazing!
Clear blue seas, white sands what more could a ladies ask for :thumbup:

Me and oh had such a lovely time we was able to eat and drink as much as we like- the 9 hour flight was the only downfall, but we are back safe and sound :)

The rest has done me so good! Been so relaxed!
Cant wait to start my injections when the :witch: shows!

Hope everyone is well?? Have not had a chance to read through as far to much to catch up on with all the threads :dohh:

Here are a couple of pictures we had done at the photo shoot, just thought I would share them with you if any of you are interested...
 



Attached Files:







Scan0008.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 6









Scan0006.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 8









Scan0003.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi scerena! Welcome back!! Sounds like you guys ha a great time, it's amazing how going to a warm sunny place can relax you and make your mind and body feel so much better.
Its like recharging ;)

Nice pics too!


----------



## Stinas

scerena - Welcome back!!! You guys look great in those pics!!! Looks like you had an amazing time!!!


----------



## scerena

Thanks Tallmom :) exactly so great to be recharged I am so relaxe I can't wait for a new cycle :) I'm cd29 that's all I know, not sure of I ovulated or not or if I did when, do you think I should take a temp in a few days do you think???
How's the clomid going???

Stinas- thanks hun, how has things been going with you and your oh???


----------



## sharnw

Scerena- Welcome back! How exciting about your holiday :)


----------



## sharnw

I tested bfn today... I think im not going to take clomid any more at this rate, the feeling of not conceiving (again) is making me so angry.. 

Im going to call the chinese therapy place today and ask if i can get weekly acupuncture and try their chinese herbs... Something different..


----------



## Stinas

scerena - Glad you had a great time!!! Things are moving along with DH and I. It ended up being a blockage/cyst in his prostate...something he was probably born with, nothing to worry about, which is a relief. Tom I go to the fertility center and hopefully I will be able to schedule DH biopsy where they will freeze whatever sperm they find and hopefully quickly move on to IVF/ICSI. Thats that so far lol


----------



## Stinas

Sharn - Sorry about the BFN! It sucks big time I know. I heard good things about the chinese herbs & acupuncture. It wouldnt hurt to try!


----------



## sharnw

Stinas,, I wish it was all our turn now :sad2:

Us charting girls have come so far :dust:


----------



## Stinas

Sharn - oh god me too! Im sooooo tired and the real stuff has only just begun for me. At the end of the day I do believe there was a reason why we all have to go through all this and I know this will make us the best mothers we can be. The journey sucks, but at the end of the road it will all be worth it!


----------



## scerena

Stinas- so glad things are moving forward for u both I hope things continue to be good for you :dust: so happy things can be sorted out now :hugs:

Sharn- I completely understand what you are saying :hugs: hopefully acu will help you along hun, I got so frustrated with clomid too!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- I guess you could take your temp, but I wouldn't read too much into it, because it's hard to get a clear picture without the whole chart. :shrug:

I actually had a scan today to check on my follicles. And I only had one follicle on my left side 18mm x 20mm, so pretty good size I guess. He said I should ovulate by the end of the weekend, and if I haven't to call and then they'll give me a trigger shot. I wish my body wasn't being so stubborn. 

I too am getting frustrated and sad at this long TTC journey. FX I O soon! ;)


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- Thanks, I just thought I could see wether I have a pre- o temp or a post- o temp, but I know what you mean it wont really tell me much... I am stuck as to know whats hapening with my body :/
You should def o soon with that follie :) that one is ready! If it doesnt at least they are going to trigger but it should happen on its own as mine was 17mm I think last cycle and a few days later i ovulated...
so sorry to hear that you are feeling down :huga: Its a hard journey to be on :hugs: You will have a baby soo and lets hope its this cycle with that nice big follicle :hugs:


----------



## scerena

I had a 30 day NATURAL CYCLE :happydance:

CD1 for me today :dance:

I have my scan on monday and see the nurse to be shown how to do injections etc and get my prescription :happydance: Now I am excited!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

scerena - yay!!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

scerena said:


> I had a 30 day NATURAL CYCLE :happydance:
> 
> CD1 for me today :dance:
> 
> I have my scan on monday and see the nurse to be shown how to do injections etc and get my prescription :happydance: Now I am excited!!!!!

Very exciting! It's nice not having to wait forever huh?!
I wish I had done this clomid thing earlier. Still no O for me, OPKs are still quite light, maybe this weekend? Hopefully!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Here it is!! :happydance: woohoo!!

https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g339/tallaud/photo-2.jpg


----------



## sharnw

Yay Tallmom!! Go an baby your little bean! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sharnw

Confident Im 13 dpo today, I think af will be here tomorrow :sad2:


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - Whoo hooooo!!!!!!!!! BD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE NEED to see a BFP from you ASAP!!!

Sharn - Did you test?


----------



## sharnw

Stinas- Yes i tested fmu and smu and :bfn:


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- :happdance: :happdance: I knew you would ovulate :) get to bed you :haha: 

Sharn- hopefully af stays away hun :hugs:


Afm- not much goin on here, cd3 and have my scan tomorrow morning and get all my info and hopefully get started with the injections... Ladies I am crapping myself about it :haha: I haven't shut up about it and been so excited but now I have to actually inject myself I am worrying so much reality is starting to kick in :/ I really am hoping that I can do it I'm scared I won't be able to my nerves are taking over me :cry: 

Ash- where are you??? Need some advice on these injections and how did/is your cycle going???


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sharn- sorry you got a bfn:( but AF hasnt shown up yet! Fx she stays away :). Plus you had some spotting at 9dpo, could have been implantation?!

Scerena- I haven't done injectables, but I think you'll get used to it. It will be weird at first but then it will become just routine. You'll get your bfp soon I know it!! Fx!

AFM- temp didn't go up, but hopefully I'll release that eggy today! OH is sick so no :sex: for today at least:(


----------



## ashknowsbest

Scerena - I'm here :) just been quiet as I've started my TWW. I'm 4dpiui and just waiting to test. 

Whatever questions you have you can ask me. I can say that I was nervous too but it's really not that bad. The needle isn't big at all I would say its a half an inch and you get used to it pretty quick. I alternated sides though because I did bruise on my left side. :)


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- thanks :hugs: did you get that opk today? Hopefully the temp will go up tomorrow or even tues so you have a chance to bd :) or just jump on oh now :haha:
Thanks I hope I do and I hope you get your clomid baby too :)

Ash- how did you find it? Did you have then pen or syringe??? What are you using I think I might be using Menopur???
I am so nervous! So it bruised you ouch!
How many days did you end up needing??? 
EDIT: I just saw you are doing gonal f that's the pen right? If I'm doing Menopur which I think I am then I will have to mix the stuff together an use a syringe one ouch!! Really hope ive got it wrong and get a pen but ladies I spoke to on Menopur they use syringes :(

I probably won't temp this cycle as I will be having many scans and a trigger anyway so I will know when I have ovulated, hopefully taking temps out the equation will hopefully help to relax me?! Well here's to hoping!
So scared :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Scerena - I found the shots to be okay ... the most irritating part for me was how slow the follicle growth was but they didn't want to over stim me so that's why it took so long. I think I had the IUI at CD18 but I had two really nice follicles then and it is better than being over stimmed. Oh and the other annoying part was going to the doctors every other day for bloodwork and an ultrasound. Literally every other day.

I was on Gonal F so I used the pen but I can't imagine that the syringe would be that much worse ... I mean I could be wrong but I think you will do fine. When I did the shots, it felt like a pinch and that was it. It wasn't unbearable and it wasn't even as bad as when I get blood drawn and I used to be terrified of needles but now I'm not :) Lol!

Will you be giving yourself the shot or are you going to get your husband to do it? I do it myself that way if I hurt myself I can't blame him and I also know when it's coming whereas if I let my OH do it I would be nervous but I can't control it. I'm a bit of a control freak! 

I ended up doing the injectables for about 15 days. I started CD3 until CD 18. 

I didn't temp either ... I stopped temping about 3 or 4 cycles ago because I just got sick of waking up and I found that it added stress to it because I was always trying to analyze my temperature.


----------



## scerena

Ash- just got it cleared up- the syringe get discarded and attached to the pen which is half an inch that was such a relief to hear :haha: we'll hoping that's how it I I will be finding out soon :)

A pinch is ok I don't mind that I hope I get on ok with them :)

I think I will do mine myself as I agree with what you said, oh will be coming though to see how to do it incase I chicken out :haha: but I want to do it...

Yes good to have a couple of nice follicles than over stim :)
Bless you had to do them a while :hugs: did they not alter your dose a bit higher or did they keep it the same as they were growing steadily???

I knew I would have loads of scans and bloods so I am prepared for that :) out children best realise just how many needles we had to have to have them :haha: 
We are going to love needles after this aren't we :haha:

So are they giving you a beta or when will you test??


----------



## Stinas

Sharn - sorry about the bfn!! But like Tallmom said....your not out until af arrives. 

Scerena - the siringe is pretty much the same size as the pen. Pretty small and bendy. My doc showed me both at last weeks IVF visit. 

Tallmom - I hope you caught that eggie!!!


----------



## scerena

That's great Stinas so happy about that!
Do your doing Ivf then???
When do you start??


----------



## ashknowsbest

Scerena - They didn't up my dose because I had about 10 eggs on each ovary and if they increased my dose the other follicles would have grown big also and we probably would have had to cancel my cycle. 

I'm happy to hear that you found out the needle isn't that big! It's such a relief because I thought it was big before I went for my instruction meeting and I was really nervous but then I found out how short it was and it made me feel a lot better.

I always joke with my OH about how I'm going to let my kids know that they better love me because it took me a lot to get them :haha:

I'm not sure if I'll go in for a beta. I'm going to test around June 20th and if it comes back negative I'll just wait and if it comes back positive then I'll call the doctor and go in for beta to confirm. 

I usually get my period around the 19th of each month but since my cycle was pushed back because of the medication and IUI then I'm not sure when I'll actually get my period this time.


----------



## Stinas

Scerena - yeah I am moving to ivf. DH goes in for a biopsy to find sperm on July 9, so hoping they do find sperm, we move to ivf right away. So by end of July early aug I should be going into my tww. I'm all set to go with everything. Class on Tuesday and we'd we sign the consent forms. Super exciting, biopsy is terrifying, but in my gut I feel there is sperm. Docs seem pretty confident as well.


----------



## scerena

Stinas- so happy for you :) I have high hopes for you and Ivf :)

Ash- that's what I say to oh! At least all us ttc out children will know how much we really wanted them the love we will have for them will be amazing!

Oh gosh 10 follicles you were responding VERY well :)

Yes I am do glad about the needle and glad I find out so much more tomorrow :) just hope the chemist will have my meds in and that they see no cysts on my scan tomorrow (hopefully not as was a natural cycle I just had)
I hope your af stays away :hugs: you can give the thread it's first injectables baby :)


----------



## scerena

I went in today and my ovaries are looking active which is a good start and everything was fine to go. I was feeling sick last night and all this morning I put it down to nerves...
Anyhow they didnt have my meds in as the receptionist booked me in for a hcg blood test- I know wtf??? I was like its injectables, so the nurse gave me the prescription then I went back with the meds and she then taught me how to do it all...
I was so so so scared I was so scared I even said I wasnt sure if I wanted to go through with it :haha:
Long story short I done it! It wasnt too bad, but cant say I like doing it as of yet... but its not as bad as what I thought once its done 
I am taking- Merional 75IU
every other day for now, so next shot is weds,
my next scan is thursday...

Hope all you ladies are well???


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- That's great news!! Your totally going to get your bfp this year!

Scerena- You too! Glad your finding the injectables okay.

AFM- Not sure if I've O'd yet, my temp went up a bit today, lets hope it keeps going up!
OH was too sick to :sex: yesterday :( I told him we have to tonight!!!!!
I was like, what's the point of doing all this fertility stuff if we don't :sex:! Sigh.


----------



## scerena

Thanks Tallmom :)
I hope that you manage to get oh to bd tonight :hugs: are you having any monitoring???


----------



## ashknowsbest

Scerena - I'm happy to hear that giving yourself the shot wasn't too bad :) 

AFM - I just got back from being in NJ with my family for the weekend. We go back to NJ Wednesday until Friday because on Friday my OH's son is graduating from 8th grade. That should be interesting! I'm looking forward to it, I think it's going to be an exciting day for my OH and Eric (his son).

As far as TTC goes, still waiting for this TWW to be over. I've been having pain off and on ... sometimes it's pretty bad but it's only for a second or two so ... I don't know what it's from but I'm assuming that it's because my ovaries are swollen. Who knows?! Lol.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- So far I have just gone for that one ultrasound last wednesday. Then I got my positive OPK on Saturday. If my temp goes back down tomorrow I think i'll call and see what they say. Maybe they will give me the trigger shot. I wish I had kept up with the Ovulatory yoga, I did it two days in a row and then got my positive opk on the third day!
Maybe I'll do the routine tonight too. :shrug:


----------



## Tallmom2b

ASH- I hope that pain is a could sign! FX!


----------



## scerena

Ash- sorry about the pain :hugs: hoping everything is okay and it's just your baby snuggling in :)
The tww is so boring right bless ya I hope it goes quickly for you!!

Tallmom- I hope you have ovulated :hugs: if not hopefully they can give you that trigger :)


----------



## Stinas

Scerena - Yay! Glad everything worked out well!!

Tallmom - I sure hope so. It just feels like the never ending journey. I hope you O!!! Looks good so far!!

Ash - I would imagine the pain is a good thing. No pain no gain right? lol 

As for me....kind of annoyed. Fertility center called and told me my FSH(?) levels are a bit high, so I need to see the endocronologist(sp?) so they can put me on a pill to lower it. Its due to the thyroid. Which she did tell me it was at a 3.0 and she would like it at a 2.5.....something like that. She said its nothing to really worry about and it will not interfere with my IVF. It will actually increase my metabolism.....which will hopefully help me shed a couple pounds. lol Whats annoying is that it seems like its a never ending battle. All I want is a baby, is that so hard to ask for? WTF?! 
DH was like maybe we should wait to start IVF in sept. I freaked out and said ive fing waited long enough....I want this going asap! Im being very stern about it and I dont care. I know he is scared about his biopsy, but I dont care! Im tired of waiting and nothing happening. I want this nightmare over with. This year has sucked beyond belief, something has to change for the better. 
Sorry for my rant.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - yehp no pain no gain! I just hope I'm not going to end up having an ectopic or something because it takes the egg about 8 days to travel down the fallopian tube but it's been only 5 days so ... if it's implantation that may not be a good thing. Until I'm dying of pain I'm not going to freak out though because I'm sure an ectopic pregnancy is very painful. 

About your rant. I totally understand your frustration and if I were you I would be digging my heals in to have the IVF done immediately just because you've already waited so long! Guys just don't get it ... they don't have that like dire need to be a father like we do to be mothers ... I think they do want kids but it's different for us then them. They can have kids until their sperm is bad ... we have a clock so they need to understand that! I just went through the same thing with my OH just the other day ... he's been flip flopping because he's stressed about time and money right now because we just moved and we're still getting used to the new budget and he also is like I won't have time for the kids right now (his manager went away on medical leave and so hes had to take on a lot more work. He said maybe we should wait a couple months to move to IVF if this injectables cycle didn't work and I'm like wtf ... the other you told me that you wanted to keep pushing forward ... I was PISSED! He was sending me mixed messages. We talked and everything is fine and we're still moving forward but I'm just like jeeze! 

He's the anal worried one and I'm the relaxed one who believes that everything always works out. 

Anyways .. sorry for the rant too but I totally understand where you're coming from!! :)

Scerena - thanks, I hope it goes by quickly also. I'm very busy this week and then we're going away for the fourth of July so I'm sure everything will fly by! And I haven't gone on google and been crazy either so that's making it easier.


----------



## Stinas

Ash - I agree. We are still moving on to IVF. I guess its just a lot really fast and hes still nervous about the biopsy. Just sooo much. Its stressful and frustrating. 
Its ok to rant sometimes I guess. lol


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- sorry you DH chickened out for a bit. I think your right, he got scared about the proceedure. I'm glad you are going ahead with the IVF:) we will be here for you every step of the way if you need us :hugs:

Ash- I'm glad you and your OH worked things out. It's all we can do to keep ourselves positive but then we gave to be cheerleaders to our OHs too! :haha:
But I'm glad your not stressing this TWW :hugs:

AFM- my temp went way up this morn! :happydance:
Hope it stays up. I'm quite releaved!


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- :happydance: so glad your temp went way up :happydance: I hope that your tww goes quickly for you :hugs:

Stinas- you guys have a lot going on, things will be fine once everything is sorted out :hugs: :hugs:

Ash- good for staying off google!!! Hows the pain???


----------



## ashknowsbest

Scerena - the pain is not as often but sometimes it's there. I'm almost thinking that it's a small cyst but they didn't see any cysts on the ultrasounds they did so who knows! I guess I'll find out in the beginning of my next cycle.


----------



## scerena

Ash- I Am glad the pain is easing, I hope there is no cyst hun :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Wow tallmom excellent temp rise!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sharn- thanks! :) I'm keeping my fx! Where are you in your cycle?

I got my crosshairs today! :happydance:


----------



## sharnw

Tallmom- Im cd3 today, I thought it over and Im still going to take the clomid


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - YAY!!!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sharn- I'm glad you're still going to take the clomid. Ya never know this could be the cycle!

It's weird, I don't have my usually after O symptoms. Usually my BBs start to get sore immediately after O, and this time my nipples are just a little sensitive. :shrug:


----------



## sharnw

Tallmom2b- Hope thats a good sign for you! :dust:

AFM wow im amazed af only lasted for 2 days with the normal flow, Im just lightly spotting now, thats a relief! I usually bleed medium until cd5!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sharn- I'm glad AF wasn't too bad this time. How is clomid treating you so far?

AFM- Absolutely NO symptoms! Just nice high temps so far. It's weird not having sore bbs, I usually do. :shrug: Hopefully that IS a good sign! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## rmsh1

I got my blood results today - abnormal prolactin levels. Not sure of the figure, I have to speak to an actual doctor on Monday (only spoke with a nurse today). So FX it sorts my irregular cycles out


----------



## ashknowsbest

rmsh1 - I have elevated prolactin .. or had actually and they put me on dostinex which regulates my prolactin and I get my periods like clockwork now. I didn't have any symptoms of elevated prolactin except for irregular periods and like I said now they're all sorted out. It's really a very simple fix. Thank god! Best of luck to you!


----------



## rmsh1

ashknowsbest said:


> rmsh1 - I have elevated prolactin .. or had actually and they put me on dostinex which regulates my prolactin and I get my periods like clockwork now. I didn't have any symptoms of elevated prolactin except for irregular periods and like I said now they're all sorted out. It's really a very simple fix. Thank god! Best of luck to you!

I follow your journal Ash, and I was sure I had read in there something on prolactin, so am glad you have replied. I have mixed feelings about it. What were your cycles like before medication? Did you have any discharge?

So I had really long cycles and then an anovulatory to top it all off, so I hope medication can really sort out

Thanks for replying


----------



## scerena

ash- what dpo are you now???

tallmom- yay for the high temps and no symptoms :) new things could hopefully mean good things :)

sharn- Hows the clomid going???

rmsh1- sorry I have no idea about that, but I hope eveything works out ok and you have regular af's soon :)

afm- nothing new to report as of yet, I have a scan on tues to see how things are progressing, if not progressing too good they will have me do injections everyday, if things are progressing then I will be doing injections every other day like I am at the moment...


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- how are you feeling? Hope you aren't having too many side effects.

Rmsh1- sounds like it may be an easy fix! Fx! You'll be having regular cycles in no time.


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- really good thanks no side effects :) only a nice juicy spot the past two mornings :( thats it really... Been lucky so far, maybe if they up the dose I might get some??? :shrugg:

How are you feeling what dpo are you???


----------



## Stinas

Glad to see the ball is rolling for you all!!

Tallmom - I have a good feeling about this cycle for you! FX!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Scerena - I don't have my computer with me and that's where all of my cycle info is but I'm pretty sure I'm either 9 or 10 dpiui so ... I can technically start testing today but I'm just going to wait until I get back to NYC and keep NJ fun and relaxing :)

rmsh - Any questions you have about the prolactin just ask me. I'm more than willing to answer anything I can for you. As far as symptoms for me ... I had none except for the fact that I would have about 3 or 4 months a year where my period would be late but since I've been on the meds that's been completely fixed and I have very normal 31 days cycles. Oh and you asked about discharge. I did have some but not a lot ... and I almost NEVER get EWCM. I only got EWCM when I was on clomid so ... I'm not sure that prolactin has anything to do with CM because even though my levels are fixed I still don't get the different phases of CM but you never know, it might help you!


----------



## scerena

Ash- great attitude relaxing :) hoping you get a nice bfp when you get home :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- I'm 5dpo, this is kinda a boring TWW with no symptoms!
Glad you aren't getting any side effects!


----------



## scerena

Aw I bet :) might make it easier to loose track of your dpo though :) when will you test???
Yes I am glad too I have no side effects as of yet :)


----------



## sharnw

Hi all,
Taking my 3rd clomid tablet today, its been ok, last night I got the occasional hot flash.

Im taking fertilitea as well... Not sure if thats ok to take as well as clomid with the ingredients of
&#8226;Chasteberry (Vitex) stimulates the hormones involved in ovulation and helps restore female hormonal balance.
&#8226;Red Raspberry Leaf helps tone the reproductive organs.
&#8226;Green Tea is a powerful antioxidant that promotes fertility.
&#8226;Ladies Mantle helps regulate your monthly cycle.
&#8226;Nettle Leaf is rich in vitamins, antioxidants, and calcium.

I might just take it for the 1st week of this cycle before I O'v


----------



## rmsh1

ashknowsbest said:


> Scerena - I don't have my computer with me and that's where all of my cycle info is but I'm pretty sure I'm either 9 or 10 dpiui so ... I can technically start testing today but I'm just going to wait until I get back to NYC and keep NJ fun and relaxing :)
> 
> rmsh - Any questions you have about the prolactin just ask me. I'm more than willing to answer anything I can for you. As far as symptoms for me ... I had none except for the fact that I would have about 3 or 4 months a year where my period would be late but since I've been on the meds that's been completely fixed and I have very normal 31 days cycles. Oh and you asked about discharge. I did have some but not a lot ... and I almost NEVER get EWCM. I only got EWCM when I was on clomid so ... I'm not sure that prolactin has anything to do with CM because even though my levels are fixed I still don't get the different phases of CM but you never know, it might help you!

Thanks so much! I am sure I will have more questions as this goes on. I had a read through the first part of your journal last night, which helped. I dont like that I know the results but haven't been able to speak to a doctor yet. You can see in my sig how erratic my cycles have become, the anovulatory cycle just about killed me :wacko: So my cycles just went from bad (long, but definitely ovulating) to worse (no ovulation at all). I am happy that it seems medication is very effective, but not happy that it could be a tumor causing the problems. I already have cysts on my thyroid I have to deal with, pituitary problems is yet another! grrrr I think it also doesn't help that I am a scientist so am REALLY over analysing it all :haha:

The discharge I was asking about was nipple discharge. Turns out it is a symptom of high prolactin levels, and I have noticed for years that if I squeezed my nipples, a small amount of creamy fluid came out. I just thought it was normal! So even though one result of high prolactin cound be due to stress, I think my result is real due to me seeing that discharge for a long time. I hope they dont make me wait for another blood test before getting me onto medication. Hopefully I can get an actual appointment and talk it through. I have an ultrasound on Wednesday for my thyroid, so it is going to be a busy week.



sharnw said:


> Hi all,
> Taking my 3rd clomid tablet today, its been ok, last night I got the occasional hot flash.
> 
> Im taking fertilitea as well... Not sure if thats ok to take as well as clomid with the ingredients of
> &#8226;Chasteberry (Vitex) stimulates the hormones involved in ovulation and helps restore female hormonal balance.
> &#8226;Red Raspberry Leaf helps tone the reproductive organs.
> &#8226;Green Tea is a powerful antioxidant that promotes fertility.
> &#8226;Ladies Mantle helps regulate your monthly cycle.
> &#8226;Nettle Leaf is rich in vitamins, antioxidants, and calcium.
> 
> I might just take it for the 1st week of this cycle before I O'v

I am taking fertility tea too! Just started this cycle after the anovulatory one. I am pretty sure I read that vitex should not be taken with fertility drugs. Vitex is actually good for people with high prolactin levels, so if I cant get medication right away from my doc, I am going to start a high dose of vitex

I think vitex in fertility tea is quite a low dose, I will have a look to see if I can find anywhere that says not to take it with fertility drugs

This is the tea I am drinking -
https://www.etsy.com/listing/80925675/fertili-tea


----------



## rmsh1

This site 
https://www.fertilitea.com/ovulationtea.htm

Says not to drink fertility tea with clomid

"scientists don't fully understand all herbal actions, and issues may present themselves if hormonal-regulating herbs are used side-by-side with prescription fertility drugs like clomid. Combined effects can increase chances for unwelcome side-effects or interefere with the desired effect of a prescription fertility medication. While FertiliTea is a safe, natural tea supplement for preconception, it is suggested to avoid all fertility supplements while using clomid or prescription drugs to induce ovulation."


----------



## ashknowsbest

rmsh - oh yeah about the nipple discharge! Sorry I thought you meant the other discharge but yeah I didn't have any symptoms of a prolactinoma besides the elevated blood work and because sometimes I would get a longer period than normal (which is normal anyways even when you don't have anything wrong with you). So I was really lucky they found it asap. It was protocol at my obgyn that if you hadn't gotten pregnant within a year at my age they did routine bloodwork and then if anything came back abnormal they would refer you to a FS. So, that's how they found mine, thank god! But I hear that if you go on the medication the discharge goes away. 

If you want to, I'm going to link you to a prolactin/dostinex thread that I started sometime in November I believe when I found out I had this problem but couldn't find many people on here to talk to about it. If you want to join, you're more than welcome! It only has about 5 or 6 members but there are some success stories on there and it's also just really nice to know there are other people going through what you are! :hugs:

Sorry to hear about the cysts on your thyroid. Not all people have the tumor on their pituitary that causes the high levels of prolactin so don't freak out about that yet! Everything will work out :) PMA PMA PMA!


----------



## rmsh1

Yes send me the link please, I will join, I was trying to find some threads on here about it to hear what others said


----------



## rmsh1

Do you have to have regular MRIs now, to monitor your pituitary? I have to get thyroid ultrasounds every 1-2 years


----------



## ashknowsbest

Here is the link to the prolactin thread:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/problems-trying-conceive/812725-dostinex-getting-pregnant-17.html

And I haven't gone for another MRI and the doctor didn't say I had to go back for routine check ups or anything but I'm going to ask my new doctor about going for another because sometimes the medication can shrink the prolactinoma and if it shrunk it and its's gone (sometimes they go away altogether) then I don't want to be taking the medication if I don't need it.


----------



## rmsh1

I was reading up on taking vitex with things like dostinex, and it is a no-no. So I will wait to see what my doc says on Monday, as I would rather take dostinex than vitex if it works. But if it seems I wont even get to see anyone about this for several months, then I will start vitex. I suspect I will be referred to an endocrinologist and will get medication from them, and that could take months depening on how long the waiting list it

Thanks for all the help, I have joined that thread now


----------



## sharnw

*rmsh1*- Thank you so much! I wont be touching the bag of tea from now on! :) 
OMG I hope 2 days worth of drinking wont cause any affects.....


----------



## sharnw

Dh is home in 2 days for a week :yipee:
:sex::sex::sex: lol


----------



## rmsh1

That's OK Sharnw, you can probably tell I do a LOT of research LOL! I am so desperate to get regular cycles

Have fun BDing for the next week!


----------



## Tallmom2b

scerena- I think I'll test when FF says I should. Unless I my temp goes way up at the end of the tww then maybe ill test early :winkwink:

sharn- I bet your excited your DH is home! :) :sex:

AFM- I need some advice, what do you ladies think about preseed? Do you think it's safe? Since i've been on clomid I haven't had as much ewcm as I usually do. 

And of course I couldn't help but browes the bfp FF chart gallery, check this out, pink line is mine and green is a bfp line :)

https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g339/tallaud/revNM26PA.png


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey girlies! Popping in to say hello, hope you're all doing great! :hugs:

sharn - Happy BD'ing! :happydance:

tallmom - Great looking chart!!! Love the overlay!! I think preseed is def safe, conceive plus too (we used that our bfp cycle). Good luck!

As always, thinking of all of you and sending you lots of :dust:!!!!!!!!


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- The charts look very good! I hope this is your bfp chart :) Yes preseed is fine, although conceive plus I read kills fewer sperm etc, so I use that when I use a lube! OMG clomid made me drrrrrrry! Hoefully you will not need another clomid cycle anyway :dust:

Sharn- gl with your clomid cycle :)

Ash- How are things going???

:hi: lisa- your pregnancy seems to be going very quickly I see you are having a baby boy congrats!!!


----------



## sharnw

Thanks ladies :dust:

Tallmom thats a really nice overlay :D


----------



## ashknowsbest

tallmom - that chart and yours are so similar, I really hope that's a great sign for you and you get your bfp in a few days!! 

Lisa - I can't believe you're a banana already! I'm going to go over to your journal in hopes of seeing a new updated picture! :)

Scerena - I'm doing good. I was away in NJ for a few days but now we're back in the city. My TWW went by very fast ... it's not completely over technically but it's very close to being over. I'm 11DPIUI today so ... I'm going to test in the morning. I hope I have a belated pregnancy fathers day present for my OH. :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

So I'm 11dpiui today and I still haven't tested, I was in NJ visiting with family since Wednesday and it really helped the time pass and I'm so happy it did It's been a very relaxing TWW but now my period is due in 3 days but I have a concern. 

Normally, in the past I would ovulate around CD 13-15 and this time they didn't let me trigger and ovulate until CD 18 so my question is ... because I ovulated later will that push my period back ... like should I still expect my period in 3 days or should I push it back a couple of days....? Any ideas on it or advice is welcome since I'm at a loss right now.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ash- as a rule, unless in unusual cases, AF should come 14 days after O. But I hope the witch stays away!


----------



## rmsh1

I'm pretty sure if you ovulated later, your AF will come later. No matter when I ovulate in my irregular cycles, AF comes around 14 days later


----------



## scerena

Ash- I agree it's typically 14 days although my lp is on average up to 16 days... So glad you have managed to relax :) did you test or are you waiting???


----------



## rmsh1

I just spoke with my doctor, he said I have to have a repeat blood test at the end of June, and if my levels are still high, i have to be referred to an endocrinologist.

Anything above 628 units is abnormal and mine were 870 (I assume the units are just different here from the US). He said that is not extrememly high but still higher than it should be

I told him about the milky liquid from my nipples and he said that is a sign of high prolactin levels (which I knew)

So I have to book another blood test at the end of June, then a doc appointment the week after to discuss results, and probably get a referral

So more waiting for me


----------



## ashknowsbest

rmsh - sorry to hear that you have to wait some more, but we're all with you! My prolactin was only about 30ng/ml over so mine wasn't high either and after being on the meds for a month my levels were down to normal ... I think they were 1.2ng/ml. Doctor was very happy with the way I responded so FX'd once you go on the medication you'll respond just as well! 

AFM - I tested this morning with an IC and a FRER and it was negative. I told my OH this morning that I understand that we have to remain optimistic but at the same time we have to be realistic with this IUI procedure because this was the fourth time and it still didn't work for us. We're moving onto IVF, I will start the process when I get my period and then IVF most likely in August as long as I respond well.


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry about the BFN Ash :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

It's okay .. after 3 failed IUI's I kind of knew that it wasn't going to work. I'm looking forward to moving to IVF but I'm nervous too ... the only part I'm nervous about is the egg retrieval but women go through it all of the time so I'm sure I will survive.


----------



## rmsh1

ashknowsbest said:


> It's okay .. after 3 failed IUI's I kind of knew that it wasn't going to work. I'm looking forward to moving to IVF but I'm nervous too ... the only part I'm nervous about is the egg retrieval but women go through it all of the time so I'm sure I will survive.

You have been through far more techniques than I have! i would be so nervous the first time I am sure. 

But then you still are not out this cycle yet, wait to see if AF turns up!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yes, I've been through a lot of treatment so far ... it's crazy. I just have to wait and see if AF really does show and if so ... IVF it is :)


----------



## Stinas

Glad to see everyone moving along nicely!!!!!!

Tallmom - Your chart looks super good!!!!!! fx!


----------



## sharnw

Ash :af: :dust: 
You will get your bfp soon, just like all of us :hugs: ladies


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well AF showed tonight while I was cooking dinner ... how grose. So I'll be calling my FS tomorrow and setting up everything.


----------



## rmsh1

ashknowsbest said:


> Well AF showed tonight while I was cooking dinner ... how grose. So I'll be calling my FS tomorrow and setting up everything.

Sorry she turned up :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah it's okay. I'm happy she did. I was worried that because they made me ovulate later my period was going to be late so I'm happy that she's just here and we can move on. I knew when I had cramps allllll day that she was either going to show yesterday or today.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ash- sorry AF came:( but I hope one round of IVF is all it will take for you to get your bfp!

AFM- I was stupid and tested this morn. :wacko: bfn, of course. But it's still early, although, not to be negative, but I don't feel like I am preggo. :shrug: I'm going to try pressed or the other kind next cycle.


----------



## sharnw

Stupid af! Hope you get great success next cycle ash

Tallmom- Your not out :dust:

AFM nothing exciting to report....

xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks sharnw. I better get success next cycle since I'm doing IVF! Lol :)


----------



## scerena

Ash- sorry af got you :hugs: gl and :dust: for this Ivf cycle :)

Tallmom- it's still early :) you never know :) I used conceive plus before apparently pressed kills more sperm than conceive plus?

Afm- had a scan yesterday and my lining is thickening :happydance: ATM it's 7mm never had that on a medicated cycle she reacons it will be 10mm by the time my follicle is ready! I have one follicle starting to lead its 10mm so I have a scan on fri to see if it's sill growing as she reacons they grow quickly once they start on these meds :) if it's growin slow they are going to up my dose.
I don't mind all the waiting as what he said was right- of they up the dose and they grow too quickly and I over stim then the cycle has to be cancelled, so I am happy to do it slowly :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- that all sounds like good news! :happydance: I hope you get your bfp soon!
I'll definitely look into conceive plus. I think Lisa said she got her bfp on conceive plus. :thumbup:

AFM- temp is the lowest it's been the whole TWW, so Im hoping it's only an implantation dip! Keep your fx :)


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- I too hope that is an implantation dip for you my fingers are crossed tightly!!!
Yes I know a few ladies who used conceive plus and got their bfp I'm not sure wether to use some of mine I've got this month or not when it's I time...

Hoping we all get our bfp soon :dust:


----------



## Stinas

Scerena - thats great news!!!!

Tallmom - FX!!!


----------



## scerena

Thanks Stinas :hugs: how is things going with you???

Sharn- how's the clomid going?

Tallmom- how are you feeling?

Ash- are you looking forward to Ivf? What are you doing this cycle??

Mammag- WHERE ARE YOU????


----------



## Stinas

Scerena - Im just hanging around until DH's July 9th biopsy. If we have sperm, thats when I will pretty much have a better picture of where things are going to start. Docs are pretty positive about finding it, but im just trying to prepare myself. IVF is already started...so once we know, i will start my stims.


----------



## scerena

So excited for you Stinas and if the docs are positive then I have hope for you :) that's exciting that it is all set up already :happydance: do you know what stims you will be using???


----------



## Stinas

Yeah they are pretty positive since they already found the cyst in the prostate and think thats the blockage...plus all his bloods/genetic tests are normal. Its still stressful to think about it...just praying for good sperm until then. 
I got my list of meds....
HCG 10,000 units
Medrol 16mg tablets 
Progestrone in sesame Oil 50mg 
Doxycycline 100mg tablets (antibiotic for DH & I...but most likely he wont need it)
Ganirelix Acetate 250mg 
Follistim AQ pen 600IU
Menopur 75units 

Its going to be interesting. I have been hearing from IVF bnb ladies that just started that they are not as bad as they thought. Just the thought of doing them is more stressful than actually doing it. 
The progesterone shots are freaking me out since those are the ones that will continue daily if test is positive. But at this point, it is what it is. This is pretty much the only way DH & I can have a baby, so I just need to suck it up. He is more nervous than I am.


----------



## scerena

That's a lot of tablets! I do Merional that's the same as Menopur :) an doing pregnyl tigger shot! I didn't realise you will have to continue injects after o bless ya if positive!!!
If its a small needle they aren't too bad to be fair...

The injects aren't bad at all once you have done a couple you will be a pro at it :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

They are all injections except for the antibiotic. One might be a mixer....im still not good with which is which. 
The progesterone is the big needle in the butt. The little ones in the belly dont bother me. Im sure ill get used to it. I just wish it was here already so I can have DH results and know whats going on .


----------



## scerena

Oh :haha: soz jus see all the mg's etc and assumed it was tablets!! That's ok if some need mixing! So will it be like 5 injects a day? Do you jus change the syringe or a different inject for every single one???

Ouchhhhhhh in the butt ouch! Some ladies have the vaginal ones can you not do them then???


----------



## sharnw

Scerena- The clomid is doing me fine, Still hot flashes here and there lol, dh was like "wtf is wrong with you" lol i kept taking half my clothes off and putting them back on every 10-15 minutes or so.... Its the middle of winter here too :haha: oh the joys of ltttc right??


----------



## ashknowsbest

Scerena - yes and no about looking forward to IVF. I'm excited to get started and have a really good chance at becoming pregnant but no because it's a lot of going to the doctors and having blood work done every other day and not to mention having the egg retrieval which is going to suck but it's doable. 

This cycle I'm just waiting ... I have to wait until I get the pre auth from my insurance company which should be at the end of this week or next week and I'm pretty sure once I get the auth I can start taking the lupron (not really sure what is does but I thought I read somewhere that it quiets your ovaries to prepare them for the stims and IVF). I should be getting the IVF at the end of July beginning of August.


----------



## Stinas

Scerena - yup...all injections. YAY me lol 
No I will be taking about 2 a day...one in the am and one at night for a few days. Like ash said...it takes a toll...bloodwork and internal sonograms every other day until they retrieve your eggs, then starts the progesterone. My fertility place says the progesterone injections may hurt more than the pill form, but are more effective. 
Its going to be a journey.


----------



## scerena

Sharn- :haha: men just don't understand what we have to go through :haha:! Middle of winter and your stripping off :haha:
When I was doing clomid I was the same lol!!!
Ltttc i think we have done absolutely everything and some of it is sooo funny, our children better love us :haha:

Ash- I understand you having mixed feelings :hugs: so does the egg retrieval hurt??? So the end of July/beginning of august is not far at all!!! It will fly by!!! You have such a better chance it will all be worth it hun :hugs:

Stinas- if thy are more effective then it's worth doing :) yes the thing about injectables is you have to have sooo much monitoring as your ovaries can quickly start responding (that's what my nurse said) its hectic having constant scan etc but you will love it when you have your baby at the end :) :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Scerena - I would say the ER hurts ... but they do stick a needle in through your vagina, through the Uterine wall and into the ovaries. You're sedated so that's why it doesn't hurt but you are sore afterwards and you have to be very aware of OHSS. So .. it's scary but so many women go through it it must not be unbearable. I'm honestly more nervous about the sedation than the actual procedure.


----------



## scerena

Ash- aw bless you, I have every hope that you will be fine and will only have to do the procedure only once :hugs: Ivf is a big thing to go through :hugs:

Had an appointment with the fs today- he's happy with my oh at the moment and happy my cycles are improving :) he said carry on as we are.. I said what if we don't get pregnant after the three rounds of injectables?- he said we spoke of egg sharing last time so we will do that, but he said just concentrate on injections for now as it should help as my cycles are regulating :) 
He wasn't going to send oh for another sa, but oh said he wants another one to make sure things are still "normal" so we know if we are both "normal" so we know our chances etc, he booked in but next appointment to do a sa is 10th July! That's the longest he ever had to wait to do one! 
But things are moving forward and I am very happy to hear our fs is happy with things as they are at the moment :)


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> Scerena - I would say the ER hurts ... but they do stick a needle in through your vagina, through the Uterine wall and into the ovaries. You're sedated so that's why it doesn't hurt but you are sore afterwards and you have to be very aware of OHSS. So .. it's scary but so many women go through it it must not be unbearable. I'm honestly more nervous about the sedation than the actual procedure.

Different procedure I know :) but when I had my polyps removed I was sedated and it was a piece of cake!! I woke up fine and was sitting there eating crackers (like a madwoman! I was starving!) and drinking ginger ale when they brought hubby to me. He started laughing hysterically cause I just looked so "normal". I was scared too cause I had a hard time when I got my wisdom teeth out, but I guess it goes to show you can react differently! You will do great and it will be so worth it! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - I've been sedated before but just the thought of not knowing what's happening and being in twilight scares me. And I'm afraid that even though I'm sedated I'm going to feel what they're doing which I know is totally ... irrational because that's why they sedate you so you don't feel it but it still freaks me out! Lol. 

Anyways, just to update you girls. I heard back from the IVF coordinator at my doctors and the estimated ER date is July 25th. I'll be starting Lupron on July 8th until I get a period about 7 days later she said and then we start the stims which are GonalF and Menopur and then ER July 25th if my follicles are ready by then and then ... ET either 3 or 5 days after retrieval. Eeeeck! So close now!


----------



## Lisa92881

Lol youve been watching too many movies! :haha: Awesome that things are getting moving!! :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Ladies, just a quick drop in... I had a nice temp rise this morn! :happydance:

and is it weird that my bbs are just now starting to get sore?


----------



## Lisa92881

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi Ladies, just a quick drop in... I had a nice temp rise this morn! :happydance:
> 
> and is it weird that my bbs are just now starting to get sore?

Amazing temp rise!!! :wohoo: My boobs were always sore from 2-3dpo, except for my BFP cycle, that time they weren't sore until like 10dpo. :) Ah! Sending you tons of :dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ohhh, that's getting my hopes up!! My bbs usually get sore right after O too and then by this time start to get less and less sore. But it's the opposite this time. Hope it's a good sign! [-o&lt;

It's also been quite hot here so wondering if that made my temp go up :shrug:


----------



## scerena

Loving the temp rise Tallmom :)


----------



## Stinas

ohhhhhhh Tallmom!!!!!! Thats an amazing rise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
When are you going to test?!!?!? Your getting me all psyched!


----------



## sharnw

WOOHOOOO great temp rise tallmom!!

Hi ladies :)

AFM- I caught the flu off DH and definately wont be :sex: I dont think so anyway :nope:

My neck is aching sooo bad..... I O in 2 days :(


----------



## Lisa92881

sharnw said:


> WOOHOOOO great temp rise tallmom!!
> 
> Hi ladies :)
> 
> AFM- I caught the flu off DH and definately wont be :sex: I dont think so anyway :nope:
> 
> My neck is aching sooo bad..... I O in 2 days :(

Hopefully you'll be feeling good enough tomorrow or the next day. When you're sick your body is fighting off the sickness so doesn't fight off the spermies as much. I was sick with an awful cough around ov time, poor hubby, lol, it was not attractive! Feel better soon chick!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sharn- I hope you feel better soon!! 

My temp went down again:( and I tested bfn :cry:
My boobs are still getting more tender though :shrug:
Oh well, sigh...


----------



## mammag

Hi ladies :D Well, I have been in Middle of nowhere Kansas, but am home now!! I missed you all!! And Tall mom, even if this is not a :bfp: month, you still must be psyched over your cycle!! It's such a beautiful cycle :D I am so proud of your ovaries :haha:


----------



## scerena

:hi: Mammag wondered where u went :) glad to see you back :)

Tallmom- aw I hope af doesn't show! Your cycles are way improving though :)

Sharn- hope you managed to bd :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Mammag- :hi: hope all is well!!


Ya, I guess ya never know, maybe I'll get a late bfp. But I'm not counting on it, I kinda feel like AF is on her way. I'm going to a barn party tonight :haha: there is going to be live music and a bunch of people I haven't seen in awhile. It will be good to let loose a bit :)


----------



## scerena

Sounds like fun :) have a good night and let your hair down its good to relax and have fun :dance:


----------



## Stinas

mammag - Hiiii ....welcome back home!

Tallmom - Sorry about the BFN, but I agree with mammag .....you should be happy that it was a nice cycle! Your body might just need some time to wake up....but your still not out yet.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Still no AF! And temps are still up. I'm feeling kinda crappy, my uterus is super pinchy and felt gross. But it's passing now. I took my temp just now and it was 99.1. So I'll be curious to see what it is in the morn. 
:shrug:


----------



## sharnw

OOOooo GL Tallmom! :D

AFM- I O tomorrow..... :yipee:
Its monday in Australia... So we managed to BD Saturday and Sunday for fun ( 2 times :haha: )
We will BD again tomorrow morning just to get some good swimmers


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- gl :) :dust: :dust:

Sharn- yay for I! Sounds like your bd'ing plenty :)

Nothing new for me at the moment I have my scan tomorrow to check on my follies...


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sharn- keeping my fx for you! keep on bding!

Scerena- good luck with your scan :)

AFM- massive temp drop today:( felt like total crap last night and we had some last minute company and I was so annoyed (gotta love PMS). I just wanted to curl up onth couch and feel sorry for myself. Woe is me :haha:


----------



## sharnw

Tallmom :hug:


----------



## scerena

Thanks Tallmom :hugs: sorry about the temp drop :( :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Sorry tallmom....but at least you had a normal cycle! Yay for that! Maybe third time is a charm? Im telling you...your body just needed a wake up call.


----------



## ashknowsbest

tallmom - sorry for the temp drop but like the other girls said at least you had a normal cycle, that is a positive! FX'd for your next cycle!


----------



## mammag

:hugs: Tall Mom :hugs:


----------



## scerena

I MISS TEMPING :cry:


----------



## scerena

scan results- 
7.6mm lining
9mm follicle

Both increased a little- they're happy with lining, now upped the dose to 112Units to get this follicle growing- have a higher dose again tomorrow and then back in for another scan on Thursday, not amazing news but dose is upped an hopefully the follicle will too now fx'd!


----------



## mammag

Good Luck Scerena!! Hope you have a huge follicle so very soon :D


----------



## scerena

Aw thanks Mammag so do I :hugs: 
How are you doing???


----------



## mammag

I'm good :D Not feeling like I got pregnant this month though, my body is really confusing me, to be honest I don't even feel like I ovulated, so I don't know what's going on. Going off of OPK's I'm 5 dpo, so I'm in the middle of the waiting game! My bbs aren't even the slightest bit sore, and they always get SO sore the second I O. But I'm cramping, have been for 3 days, like AF cramps. Idk, it's weird.


----------



## scerena

Mammag- Hoping that the cramping and the opposite symptoms this month mean a sign for egtting your :bfp:
What dpo will you test???
You was missed not being online :hugs:


----------



## mammag

I missed you guys too!! :D And... I've already been testing :blush: I have a thread over in the HPT gallery, lol. But I won't be able to continue it, something happened to my SD card today so I can't upload any more pics till I get a knew one :(


----------



## scerena

Awww mammag!!! You are a true poas'er :) I use to be but I couldnt take it anymore :haha: I will have a peek over at your thread shortly :) shame about your sd card... you can always email me the pics and ill upload them for you any time?


----------



## mammag

Yeah, but my phone takes crappy pics, and I have NO idea where the cord for my camera is.


----------



## scerena

Ahhhh! Sorry to hear that :( I wanted to stalk :haha:


----------



## mammag

I thought I had another SD card somewhere, I just wouldn't even know where to begin looking for it. Maybe my webcam can take better pics, but I doubt it, I'll have to look for my cord.


----------



## scerena

A few ladies i heard use their webcams... I never really thought about using mine... worth a try? Hope you find the cord :)


----------



## scerena

Hi ladies I had a Scan today, update-
Follicles- 10mm, 12mm, 13mm
Lining- 7mm

I only had a 10mm on my left 2 days ago- that one has grown 3mm in two days and two others have appeared :) The nurse was very happy with this she is concerned all three will mature though I am only allowed two... They can't scan me until Monday so they have modified my doses to:
Today- 112units
Friday- 112units
Saturday- 75units
Sunday- nothing
Monday- in for a scan and hopefully my trigger 

Fx'd they continue to grow and stay there for Monday


----------



## mammag

Fx'ed!!!!!! :D Hopefully it will be double the chances!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scerena

I am hoping so mammag :) fx'd I am scared theyre going to shrink :blush:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sounds really promising scerena!! FX!

mammag- how are you feeling?

afm- just waiting to go on clomid again, doing another 100mg


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- sorry af got you :hugs: good news on your shorter cycle :) I am hoping that the clomid does the trick for you this cycle :dust:
Thank you I hope it remains positive on monday :)


----------



## mammag

I'm good, just very very bored waiting to complete my 2ww, it's only a 1ww now though, so times moving slowly but surely!


----------



## sharnw

*Secena*, FX for thos lovely follies to keep growing, (they will) :flow:

*Tallmom*- this better be your month :hug: you deserve it so much! xx

*Mammag*- Im stalking your hpt thread :) 

*AFM*- 3 dpo and boring tww.. blaahhh....

I have a week off from work and had my 2 kid siblings for the last 3 days (school holidays) my hands were fall lol.. 
Visiting my friend today, she's got a little new born :neutral: 
**Might** be going to a rodeo tomorrow (have a few drinkies) lol
Get a new kitten on monday, awwwww :)
DH comes home in 4 days for a week :wohoo: cant wait, that'l get me through the tww fast I hope??...


----------



## scerena

Sharn- thanks hun :hugs: 
Wow you are a busy lady :)
Nice having time with your siblings :)
Enjoy your couple of drinkies :)
Yay for oh coming home very soon :dance:
Your tww is going I fly by :happydance:


----------



## scerena

WOW ladies how come it is so quiet in here??? I hope that everyone is doin okay???

Just thought I would update you on my progress so far this month:
I had my scan today to see how my follicles were doing, results are- 
Good news-my smallest follicle which was 10mm is now a 16.4mm follicle on right... Bad news couldnt trigger 
BUT-
I ovulated the other TWO on my left they was nowhere to be seen... Loads fluid on lining indicates ovulation :happydance:
They don't want to trigger and for me to release that last egg as they think it might be the third one... 
So I have a blood test next Monday to confirm ovulation and then I phone up tues for the results...
They think I ovulated Saturday or Sunday, I told them I was cramping yesterday so hopefully it was yesterday...
We bd:
Friday night
Sunday night
Monday night
I am thinking to bd tomorrow mornin if possible... Does that all sound okay???


----------



## mammag

Sound perfect Scerena!! Congrats!!!


----------



## scerena

Thanks Mammag :hugs: i hope it was enough :)

How are you doing??? Are you still testing?


----------



## mammag

Not really no, lol. My desire to test dissipates by 11 dpo, because in my mind, that's when a :bfn: is really a :bfn: Pretty sure I'm out this month though, just not feeling. But that's nothing really new :(


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- sounds great!! Fx for you! :dust:

Mammag- how are you? Have you tested yet?

AFM- 3rd day of clomid done. So far so good. Going to order my conceive plus tonight:)


----------



## Stinas

I agree it is very quiet here!!!

Mammag - You never know until AF shows her ugly face!

scerena - Yay! Glad its working!!!

Tallmom - I hope this cycle is it for you! 

As for me...This time next week I will know if we have sperm!!! Im super excited but freaked out at the same time! Pray for us ladies! I have a really good feeling we do, but its still scary.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - you're in my thoughts, I really hope you guys do have sperm!! FX'd! 

AFM - This time next week I'll be on my 3rd day of lupron. Yay!


----------



## scerena

mammag- :hugs: you are not out yet I hear so many ladies on here that get their bfp at like 14dpo :hugs:

Tallmom- yay for clomid I hope this is your last round :hugs: How are you feeling??? I used conceive plus on one of my bd's hope it works miracles for you :)

stinas- so so happy that you get results next week I will be thinking of you, so praying there is sperm for you both :hugs:

ash- yay!!! so you will be doing ivf very soon :happydance:


----------



## Stinas

Thank you ladies! I have a good feeling we do. Its still just scary not knowing.


----------



## scerena

Stinas- I bet it's scary, will be thinking of you :hugs:

Tallmom- you finished your clomid now??

Mammag- any more tests??

I took a random temp today... My coverline is usually 36.26-36.30 according to previous charts, todays temp was 36.66 so hoping this settles my mind now been constantly worried I didn't I even though they said I did and I couldn't wait until my bloods next week :)


----------



## sharnw

How are we ladies? :dust: xxxxx


----------



## scerena

Sorry Sharn how is the clomid cycle going? Not long woke up :haha: thought I wrote to everyone :dohh: hope everything is going good???


----------



## sharnw

Im great :)
I got a bfp at 6pm :D 
Im 9 dpo and took a FRER test because i was upset and angry hearing my brother and his b*itch gf are having a baby...

I hope its not a faulty :nope: 
I took another FRER 2 hours later (8pm) and another faint line came up, lovely and light pink in 3 minutes. af is due until another 4 days... 

Are you going to keep temping again after today? xx


----------



## scerena

OMG OMG!!!! CONGRATULATIONS hun :hugs: so so so so happy for you :dance: :happydance:
Have you posted pics in the pregnancy test area???

Frer's are very reliable and two would not be faulty :) so happy for you I'm excited now!!!

Now your brother and B*tch gf can have their limelight stolen :haha: congrats again hun!!

Nope not temping again I will wait for my progesterone test next week for confirmation hoping at least one of them two eggs fertalize and implant would be great to join you!!!


----------



## sharnw

Yes I did... I got better pics to put up but now my stupid card wont load on the computer :dohh: always the way hey lol... 

Cant wait to test tomorrow to see if i still get +


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats Sharnw!!


----------



## scerena

I'm off to have a peek :)
Be back soon! Eeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## sharnw

my tummy just feels so nervous, for the past 3 days my stomach got butterfly's and tickled. I just took deep breaths to calm down and kept telling myself (it will happen, it will happen) lol


----------



## scerena

Sharn- what time is it where you are? Can't wait to see you next test :) I see a faint line :happydance:


----------



## sharnw

its 9 o'clock at night, nearly off to bed


----------



## scerena

So hopefully I will see your test before I go to bed if you test in the morning it's 11.40am here, looking forward to your test!


----------



## sharnw

:) omg my card better work haha


----------



## scerena

I hope so too cause I will be stalking later to tonight for a update :dance:


----------



## Lisa92881

Congratulations sharn!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Congrats Sharn!! That line should keep getting darker as the days go on :hugs: :happydance:


AFM- took my last clomid dose yesterday. It made me quite irritable this time :haha: Poor OH. Other than that it was a breeze. I should be getting my conceive plus in the mail today :thumbup: Hopefully this is the cycle! I want to be bump buddies with Sharn!!! :winkwink:


----------



## sharnw

Thanks girls :flower:
I have some pics to upload but my SD is being a male and wont co-operate with my computer gggrrrrrr

I wish I took my temps this cycle, just curious to see what my chart would look like


----------



## Stinas

AHHHHHHHHHHHH SHARNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!
CONGRATS!!!!!!! Yay!! Great news!!!!! aww im super excited for you!!!


----------



## sharnw

Thank you :)
Im still not that convinced.. I keep thinking my tests are faulty :(
4 days to go for af


----------



## Stinas

I want to see pics!


----------



## sharnw

Ok :) WARNINGVery blurry and poor lighting in pic on Page 3 lol
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-testing-9dpo-update-pg-3-a.html#post19422955


----------



## Stinas

Its totally a BFP!!!! yay!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Woohoo Sharn! I'll update the list :baby:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sharnw - congrats on your bfp!


----------



## sharnw

Thank you ladies :flower: :kiss: xxxx
Its a big shock!
Not sure if its from taking the fertilti tea at CD1 and CD2 along with the clomid, or having the flu? Because DH and I had the stupid flu before O and we tried to BD at 3 days and 2 days before O day.. and my body never fought off the spermys? I didnt really think too much this cycle.. I had my hands full in the tww. I wouldn't even know what day I had Implantation, My bbs never hurt until today (11dpo), Just sensitive nipples from 4-5 dpo and onwards. I had and still have constipation I've been constipated for a bit over a week now.

I pray this 1 sticks now, I don't want to lose another bean :(
I have been taking folate for the past 2 cycles, so I hope my little bean grows[-o&lt;


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sharn- I'm thinking you are gonna have a happy and healthy 9 mo. ahead of you! 
Take it easy and when and if you get nervous just take a deep breath and picture your baby strong and growing inside of you :)

Afm- I'm a bit stressed because my OH is leaving for a manamping trip (all dude camping) on Thursday and last cycle I Od around that cycle day. I hope I O before he leaves! I hate to waste a round of clomid. :(


----------



## sharnw

Thanks tallmom :) Im having the feeling of af coming, on and off, af is due today, 
I did some research and that "af feeling" is the uterus making room for the the bean??
But I am so freaked out over it :(
I HAVE to stop checking my cervix, Im so used to checking from TTC for so long.... :(

I hope you O soon so that you's can catch that egg :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Sharn - I felt like that for a few weeks in the beginning too. No worries, I'm sure baby is just fine. :)

Tallmom - I just lol'd at "manamping"! :haha: I hope the timing of ov works out, but if nothing else at least it will give you a short cycle so you can try again sooner. :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Well just got off the phone I definitly ovulated :wohoo: my progesterone number was 39 :dance:


----------



## Tallmom2b

scerena- :happydance: Congrats!! I hope you caught that eggy! I wish I could chart stalk you :haha:
I've got my fingers crossed!

So ladies, I was thinking, should I just keep my fxd and hope I O before OH leaves, OR should I call my doc and see if I can get a trigger shot, it would have to be tomorrow though, because I think it takes 24 hours to work? But I think they would have to do an ultrasound to make sure my follicles are big enough. Ugh, maybe I should just chill and hope for the best?


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- thank hun, I wish you could chart stalk me too :haha: wish I could chart stalk myself too :haha: I'm not holding my breath but I so hope I caught one of them two eggs at least this month then no more needles for me :wohoo: fx'd!
How long is your oh gone for? 
Maybe try and get a scan an trigger if you can?
Have you had a scan at all this month??


----------



## Eternity

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me gatecrashing your thread!:flower:
But I'm looking for some advice with regards to my chart....

I had a pos opk on cd7, fertile cm from cd8 til now (cd10) but still no peak in my temp.
It went up a tiny bit this morning (.08 degrees c) but I didn't get 3 straight hours sleep. So did it not go up because I still haven't Oed yet, or should I disregard today's temp???

Sorry I'm just soooo confused and beginning to worry I may not be Oing after all....


----------



## scerena

Fertile cm is a good sign, keep a note on today's temp and you can always disregard it later. If you didn't get 3 hours sleep that can effect your temp :hugs:

Fx'd things look up- you may be fertile now, or your body tried to o? Im not a chart expert but one of the lovely ladies will be along shortly and help you out :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi eternity:hi:
So it seems to me like cd 7 is too early for a positive OPK. Are your cycles regular? How long are your cycles usually? What kind of OPKs are you using? I find that using the cheaper ones are good and then when you think you've got a positive, that's when I use the clear blue digital OPKs (the ones that show a smiley face if it's positive)
But going by your chart so far, it looks like you are gearing up to O, but haven't yet. Keep bding until you have a significant temp rise three days in a row. Also, it's not unheard of to get a positive OPK and then O 5 days or even a week later. (usually its 24 to 36 hours after)
Hope this helps, the key is to keep on bding:)

:dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- 

So I think I'm going to wait it out, it's too late to go to the doc because my OH is leaving tomorrow. But we are going to bd tonight and tomorrow morn. If O haven't Od or gotten a positive OPK by Friday I'm going to call and make an appointment to get an ovulatory ultrasound on Monday, and if I have a nice big follicle or two ill have them give me the trigger shot. How's that sound? I hope I O on my own though, he might bump me up to 150mg if not:( I'm still havein hot flashes from the last round!


----------



## scerena

Hoping you o now or when oh is back :) if not your plan sounds like a good plan :)
Sounds like enought bd to get you through the next few days incase :) but booking the scan sounds good so you know whats going on with your body :)

Hot flashes on clomid are murder aren't they! Poor you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Eternity

Thank you so much for your help. 
I use the smiley opk, but I do O quite early (cd9 last cycle, 13 cycle before)
Then I have a longer LP (2and a half - 3 weeks)

I was very tired and stressy this morning so I was at the end of my tether :blush: but I'm pretty sure I should be Oing today as watery cm is turning ewcm.

Thank you again!! :hug: this charting malarky is all new to me.

Congrats to those in this thread already with their bfps, and lots of :dust: to those still trying!! :hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

eternity- That's really interesting. I think it is a good thing that you are charting. You may find that you are having an early LH surge but then don't release the egg until 4-7 days later. That would give the illusion that your LP was longer. :shrug: just a theory. 
Once your temp rises you can be sure you've O'd. But keep on :sex: 'till then :)


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies!!! Hope everyone is doing well!! 
I thought I would stop by and give an update!
Monday was DH TESE/Biopsy. We didnt get the great news we expected...doc only found a few sperm and thinks it could be a reproductive issue. We were devastated....until... Yesterday we got the call from the IVF clinic for me to start my BCP because they have 2 vials of sperm...you only need one per IVF cycle!!!! We are beyond excited. It has been a rough couple of days. DH is beyond sore and has had fevers on and off. I feel helpless, but now that we found out there is enough sperm for 2 IVF cycles(hoping it works on first try), it makes him feel better....like all this pain he is going through was worth it. 
So thats where we are at now....IVF here I come!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yay Stinas! So happy for you, best of luck for you IVF!!!! I'm sure we will be pregnant together. That's awesome!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks Ash!!! We are super excited! I almost freaked out when the doc told me he only found a couple...I must have looked like I saw a ghost. He wants to put DH on meds and go back in a few months. DH & I have agreed thats kind of pointless since we did get enough sperm this way. Plus I cant watch DH go through this again, with just a small chance they may find more. Its just crazy. Never ever in my life did I think I would be going through this. Its just madness. Thank god they found some more in the samples. We are soooo thankful! 
I hope we become bump buddies Ash!!!!


----------



## scerena

Congrats to you and your oh Stinas looking forward to your Ivf :hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- congrats on being able to do IVF! And two rounds! That's great news! :hugs: Keep us posted, hope your DH feels better soon!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I hope your OH feels better soon! So when will you be starting all of your meds? :)


----------



## Stinas

Thanks ladies!!! 
DH is feeling good enough to get back to work today. He says hes still sore but hes glad he is getting back to his normal routine. 

Ash - I am on the BCP's right now until the 22nd...then I go in for bloodwork and ultrasound that wed...the 25th i believe...then I get the meds that day. I think I will start that day. 
When do you start?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - read my journal ... bad news.


----------



## Stinas

Ash - Just did! Im sorry! I replied over there.


----------



## scerena

Stinas- great you are able to start Ivf this month- everything crossed for you :dust:

Ash- I can't find your journal hope you are ok?


----------



## Stinas

Thanks Scerena!! I hope your injectables work this cycle! Did they ever tell you why you havent fallen preg yet?


----------



## scerena

Yes I never ovulated on my own until after my operation (ovarian drilling) now my body is doing its job I have a chance :)
Thanks I am 13dpo I don't think this injectable cycle is mine so I am hoping next cycle is :)

Glad to hear your oh is getting better that is great news :)


----------



## Stinas

Oh yes...I think you told me once before...I just get all my bnb buddies confused after a while. 
You just never know until the old witch shows!

Thank you! DH is doing better...hes back at work and tom am we are off to the Bahamas. He is not allowed to go in the water, but he think he can bag his balls and dip in here and there lol I cant wait to see that.


----------



## scerena

I am the same I ask all my buddies stuff again as I forget sometimes who's got what etc easily done :)

Very true until the :witch: shows in still in the game :)

How lovely the Bahamas how long are you going for? Enjoy your break :) and you know af won't interrupt! Aw bless him would be funny to watch though :haha:
Your have to throw buckets of water over him to cool him down lol!


----------



## Stinas

We are going for 5 days. I wish we can stay longer, but DH cant take too much time off of work.
I bought him these fans that spray water...two of them...plus they have showers everywhere, so im sure he can manage. Hes not working, so im sure he will be fine lol hot and sweaty, but he will get over it. 

I forget everything!!! I cant even keep up with my own stuff going on in my life lol


----------



## scerena

Have a lovely holiday and both enjoy your relaxation before your Ivf :)

I'm the same hun a very Forgetful lady :haha:


----------



## scerena

Well the :witch: is here in full swing... I am absolutely GUTTED, actually gutted doesn't even explain it! I had a :cry: on oh... Now I've pulled myself together. Phone up the clinic tomorrow to get a scan then onto another round of injectables if that pain was not a cyst hoping I don't have to sit out a cycle.


----------



## sharnw

scerena - I hope everything goes well for you, this cycle :dust::dust:

stinas- Have a lovely holiday x

Afm i have af pains on and off for the past 5-6 days
Im going camping on Wednesday for 4 days and I am contimplating on taking a pack of pads just in case :(


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- sorry AF got you:hugs: fx for your next cycle!

Stinas- have a great holiday and good luck with IVF:)

Sharn- I've heard a lot of people say that they felt that way when they first got pregnant. Hope you've got a sticky bean!

AFM- I think I may have Od, hope my temp keeps going up!


----------



## scerena

Sharn- hope like Tallmom said its just the feeling of af we have everything crossed you have a sticky bean :hugs:

Tallmom- thanks have my scan on a minute hoping no cysts so I can start next cycle...
Hope your temp rises and rises :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

So temp went down again:( my ovaries have been ouchy for the past couple days. :shrug:
Im planning on calling my doc today and hopefully I can go in for a scan. OPKs have been very light too. I'm bummed my body is being so stubborn!! :cry:


----------



## scerena

Well looks like another NATURAL cycle :cry: just been for my scan and I have a nice big 4+cm cyst on my right ovary!
So p*ssed off right now :(

Tallmom- yes I would try an get a scan hun :hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

scerena- Awe bummer!! So sorry:( I guess thats your body telling you it needs a little break. Who knows, maybe a natural cycle will be the one! :hugs:

AFM- I just wasn't being patient, this explains why my ovaries are so ouchy! :happydance:
And I'm psyched because I read once that a woman is extra fertile when the moon is in the same phase as when she was born, which is the case for me this time!!!https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g339/tallaud/photo-3.jpg


----------



## scerena

Congrats Tallmom get to bed :haha:


----------



## Tallmom2b

My OH wouldn't DTD last night, I am so frustrated with him. He just seems half ass about it. I don't think I've Od yet either. I hope he will DTD today. Ugh, men.


----------



## scerena

Damn men :dohh: I hope you get to DTD tonight incase you o :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

I talked to him this morning after he woke up, and he said he would dtd tonight :happydance: 
Hope I O soon!


----------



## scerena

Yay :wohoo: I feel another :bfp: on the way :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Oh, I hope so! :winkwink: 
My temps are creaping up. :shrug: I'm going to try to :sex: at least everyother day until I get a significant temp rise. If I don't by Monday, I'm calling my doc. Because I'm worried either my progesterone is low or my body can't release the egg. My ovaries have been sore so maybe I have cysts? 

Where is everyone? 
Sharn- how are you feeling?
Stinas- how is IVF going?
Ash- I hope everything is okay.


----------



## sharnw

Tallmom2b- Yay I hope you've caught your egg :happydance:
Im ok, I went camping for 3 days, and relaxed, my af pains are slowly going away. 

Scerena- I hope this is your cycle xx


----------



## Stinas

Hi Ladies!!!!!
Just got back from Bahamas yesterday. We had an amazing time!! Went wayyyy too fast as it always does. Back to reality now. Yay. Very depressing being back...I feel like my tan is already melting away. We got back yesterday afternoon and it was rainy and 60 degrees. Can you say BRRRR! Now that was a smack in the face welcome home! lol

I go to the IVF doc wed morn for bloodwork and im pretty sure I am picking up my meds as well. So I might be starting my stims wed or thurs Im guessing. Yay for getting started, but still a bit freaked out. I take my last BCP tom night. 
Im excited to get this show on the road, but im just praying its not a bumpy one. Its been bumpy enough already, I just want to catch a break already. Its been a pretty shitty year, just hoping and praying it ends on a great note. 

Tallmom - your chart is looking good...I really hope this is it for you!!

Sharn - Glad you got to relax!!!

Scerena - Maybe this natural cycle is it? Sorry you got a cyst...that must suck! When I got checked out at the IVF place she said I had a tiny one about to fall off soon...I dk what that meant, but its interesting that you really cant tell until they check you out in there. weird. 

rmsh1 - Is that a BFP I see?!? Yay!

Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## sharnw

Stinas- That is very good you had a great time at the bahamas! Omg I wish I could go there lol.
GL for your IVF xxx


----------



## rmsh1

Yes a BFP for me too! We caught the egg on only my 4th ovulation this year :)

Good luck with IVF Stinas


----------



## Stinas

Sharn - Thanks! You should go!!! We love it there! We go every year. Its overly expensive where we stay, but worth it at the end of the day lol 

rmsh1 - Thats wonderful news!!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## scerena

Stinas- thanks Hun miracles happen so I guess I'm not out :hugs: glad you had a lovely holiday :) can't wait for you to get started this week with your meds :hugs: sending tons of baby :dust: your way :hugs:

Sharn- thanks how are you doing? :hugs:

Tallmom- ovulation confirmed yet??? 

Rmsh1- congrats :wohoo: have a h&h 9 months :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- Welcome home:) glad you had a good time! Goo luck starting your meds, I bet it will go well.

Sharn- glad you are feeling better, I bet those cramps were that eggy getting nice and nestled in there;)

Rmsh1- congrats!!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months to you! You give me hope as I have irregular cycles too :hugs:

Scerena- O not confirme yet, not sure what's up with my temps. I'm going to call my fs tomorrow if my temp doesn't go back up. :shrug:
My BBs are sore so I _think_ I Od...


----------



## scerena

Just looked at your chart hoping you have a temp rise tomorrow especially where you are havin symptoms :hugs: gl for tomorrow :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ya, I'm kinda confused. Either my progesterone is low or I havent Od yet.


----------



## scerena

I hate the not knowing part hun hopefully you can get some answers ASAP :hugs: hopefully your temp will shoot back up tomorrow fx'd :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks!

My cycles did not settle down, but this was my earliest ovulation since January, but not sure that means anything. I always got hope from people that got BFPs with long cycles too :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

My temp went back up today. Hope it stays up! I'm now not too confident we :sex: enough... time will tell...


----------



## scerena

Glad you got a temp rise :dust:


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - you never know!


----------



## sharnw

Tallmom- hope your temp stays up :D 
your bd is perfect :dance:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Temp went up again:happydance: I should get my crosshairs tomorrow is my temp stays up. Maybe I had a slow rise?


----------



## sharnw

Yay tallmom :D


----------



## scerena

Great news Tallmom :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - WHOOO HOOOOOO !!!!!!!!! 

Sharn - did you get to do an ultrasound yet?


----------



## sharnw

Hi stinas, I go for an ultrasound next thursday


----------



## rmsh1

sharnw said:


> Hi stinas, I go for an ultrasound next thursday

Same as me!


----------



## Tallmom2b

I got my crosshairs :happydance:

I put it on Advanced and that's where FF put O! I'm not so sure, i'm thinking it was a couple days after :shrug:
I have a funky chart this cycle.

Sharn + rmsh1- I bet you guys are very excited! GL with your first scan :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Wow tallmom you are already in your last week of the tww :D


----------



## Stinas

Ladies I am on the official IVF crazy train! I start my first shot tonight. Little nervous, but ill get over it. lol


----------



## sharnw

Good luck Stinas!! x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- GL! I'm sure everything will be great!

Sharn- Ya, not sure about what DPO I am. My BBs are really sore though!


----------



## Stinas

First needle night went good! Everyone was right...drawing blood hurts more! I think mixing the stuff was harder than actually inserting the needle. Hopefully all this stuff goes by fast.


----------



## rmsh1

Ohhhh Stinas, I really admire you girls for being able to inject yourselves. Ouchy!

GL Tallmom!


----------



## scerena

Stinas- yay I knew you could do it, you will be a pro in no time!! I also agree the mixing takes more getting use to than the actual injection! What are you using?


----------



## Stinas

rmsh1 - Its not that bad actually, shockingly. Drawing blood hurts more.

scerena - Right now im doing Gonal F....but the one you draw up, not the pen. Originally I was supposed to use the pen, but thankfully my IVF doc had them and just gave me the vials. Since we are paying for this entire process out of pocket, she is trying to find ways for us to save.


----------



## Tallmom2b

stinas- that's great that your doc is helping to save $! GL!
I haven't checked to see if my insurance would cover IUI or IVF...


----------



## scerena

Stinas- very nice of yur doc :) I draw up my meds too, I prefer it :) I am so glad that you got on fine with it, sending plenty of baby :dust: your way :)

Tallmom- When are you going to test? your tww is pratically over :)


----------



## Stinas

Thanks ladies!

I am actually very happy with the fertility center we chose. I have to see an endochronologist(sp?) for a thyroid issue I apparently have now, its normal, but not normal for people who want to get pregnant, so I take synthroid daily. Anyways, the IVF doc sent me to him and they actually keep in contact with my information and stats. I was kind of shocked. Its nice to see that they work together. The urologist we had said he works with them, but was very dis organized. Considering how much money we are spending in there, its nice to get the treatment we are entitled to. Usually they dont give a shit, no matter what.


----------



## scerena

That is very true1 So glad you are getting all you need and they all communicate together :) I have every faith for you this cycle :)


----------



## Stinas

Thank you scerena! We need all the prayers we can get!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- that's great you have a good Doc. that is proactive!
I don't think it will be long before you get your bfp!

AFM- probably will wait another week to test...maybe :winkwink:


----------



## Tallmom2b

It's quite. Hope all is well with everyone. :)

I've had a crap day, started out with a :bfn: then I realized I double booked this coming Saturday so had to tell my friend I might have to flake out on our plans (she wasn't very understanding) then the neighbors dog broke into our chicken fence, killed one chicken and injured another. Then I called my bro and found out he decided not to help my parents buy a house. I seriously hate this day, I think I'm going to bed so it can be over! The only good thing about today was this awesome lemon poppy seed muffin I ate and my new sewing machine came in the mail.
I hope you wonderful ladies had a much better day than me. :winkwink:


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - Sorry you had a shitty day today. I kind of think you are more like 8-9dpo. Your not out until that wicked witch arrives! 
Sorry about your chickens! Didnt that happen once before?


----------



## sharnw

Tallmom, is it possible you could still be between 8-11 dpo? :)
I hope you have a much better day tomorrow


----------



## Tallmom2b

I hope today goes better too:)
I think you girls are right, I think I Od later than what FF says. I hope I'm no less than 10dpo because our last day of DTD was then.
Oh, and our chickens have been attacked by a neighbor dog before, last time it was a different one. :dohh:


----------



## Tallmom2b

I just put in my temp for today and FF automatically changed my O date. I think it's more accurate now.


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - I think it looks better now. I hope this is it for you! 
I thought I remembered you saying that it happened earlier to your chickens! Poor little things!


----------



## kiki04

Im in!! I love chart stalking... mine is in my siggy. Lost my baby girl last May and over a year later still not pg. Currently on cd23 and have not ovulated yet :(


----------



## lilyV

Tallmom2b said:


> I just put in my temp for today and FF automatically changed my O date. I think it's more accurate now.

your temp still looks good, GL!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Welcome kiki04 :hi:
Sorry to hear about your loss. 
Looks like you are still gearing up for O. I had looooong cycles too so they put me on clomid. This is my third cycle. 

AFM- temp went down today:( I think I'm out.


----------



## Stinas

Welcome Kiki!

Tallmom - I hope your not out!!! I am routing for you!!

As for me...estimated egg retrieval is now sat or sunday!!! Super excited and nervous! Doc and nurses said I am responding really well. I decided to ask nurse more questions about percentages and how she thinks things will go...what are my odds blah blah blah and she made me feel much better. She said my percentage is 60% and with my age she does not see why it would not work out...the odd are more in my favor especially the way I am responding she said. I even asked if that was all with the odds of DH's sperm, she said since we are doing ICSI it kind of rules out whatever is "wrong" with him...it becomes more me and how I respond. 
It just made me feel much better. I am not counting my chickens yet, but after this whole year of bad news, it was comforting hearing something positive. 

So how is everyone doing?


----------



## kiki04

I am so sad. We bd cd 21 and my temp spiked today on cd 24 meaning ov on cd 23. We were supposed to bd last night but I felt myself giving up because I didnt know when ov was coming so I said I was tired we can do it in the morning. Well the morning may have been too late, and I knew better. I think I might have ov'd yesterday and we bd 2 days before... what do you think my chances are?


----------



## Stinas

Kiki - What I have learned over the almost two years of TTC, you just need to relax and try not to stress about exact days. I know its easier said than done, trust me, but stressing about it can easily screw up your cycle, which sucks even more. 
One lady on here bd a few days before she O and she fell preg...that was the one and only time she bd that entire cycle too! So I guess you just never know. I think your chart looks pretty good.


----------



## Tallmom2b

kiki- Yup, I still think you have a good chance :thumbup: FX!

Stinas- That sounds like great news!! I'm really excited for you! What does ICSI stand for? Keep us posted!

AFM- I can't help but hope that i'm really 11dpo and that was an implantation dip. BUT, i'm not holding my breath. No AF yet :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

I spoke too soon, AF is here :cry:


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - Im sorry!!! What are your plans now? ICSI is when they take the sperm and inject it directly into the egg. Normal IVF it has to penetrate the egg itself. Since we are using testicular sperm, we have no choice, but I feel it gives us a better shot anyways.


----------



## kiki04

Tallmom2b said:


> I spoke too soon, AF is here :cry:

Sorry hun... I know how gutted you feel :( AF needs to stay away!!! :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

scerena - how are you?


----------



## lilyV

Tallmom - sorry to hear about AF *hugs*


----------



## scerena

Stinas I'm good thanks hun cd20 just relaxing this cycle still, hoping for no cyst next cycle...
How are you hun?


----------



## Stinas

Scerena - Thats good to have a relax cycle! Im good...getting ready for egg retrieval. Lots of stuff coming up...exciting!


----------



## scerena

Omg You are that far already!!!
Can't wait to hear how many eggs they get :)
How many mature follicles do you have at the moment??!
Gl hun :dust:


----------



## Stinas

I have no clue...looks like a lot. Ill ask in the morning when I go.
I know! I cant believe it went soooo fast already! I hope the rest of the time goes just as fast. Im glad its almost over because the left side of my belly is getting bruised and im tired of being soooo tired. I just hope it all works out.


----------



## scerena

I really hope that it works out for you too I really do!
Can't wait to hear about your scan :)
Awww gun how many injections have you done???
My stomach became sore and I done 15 was so glad it was over!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Stinas

Thank you. I really do hope and pray it works. 
I don't know exactly how many but I have been doing them for 10'days now. The past few days I have been doing two a day, but yesterday I did 3. I'm exhausted lol.


----------



## scerena

Aw bless you Hun :hugs: your poor stomach must be so sore :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

So I asked today about the follicles.....I have 9 on each side!!! lol I triggered tonight....not nearly as bad as I made it out to be. Piece of cake! Having a juicy butt pays off! lol 
ER is set for monday!


----------



## scerena

Yay amazing news! Loads of follicles :)
:haha: I have a juicy butt too :haha:

Good luck with your er :hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

How'd it go Stinas? I hope everything went well.

AFM- on clomid this week, have today and tomorrow left, it's making me a little bla, and I'm not sleeping well :( Hope it's worth it!!!


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- gl with the clomid :) 

Stinas- goes everything going?

:hi: to everyone else :)


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies! 
Im doing good...transfer is on sat! We have decided to transfer two embryos. I dont know if we are going to have any good ones to freeze, so im a bit scared that this is our only chance. We do have some frozen sperm left, but I dont want to go through this all over again, not to mention all the money it costs. Its just stressful...I hope it works out! Pray for us!

Tallmom - sorry the clomid is making you blah. Your having nice cycles now. Did the doc tell you why its not working? 

scerena - How are you doing?


----------



## sharnw

Tallmom, GL this cycle! Fingers super crossed for you! x

Stinas, I hope this is finally it for you, :kiss:

Scerena, :hi:


----------



## scerena

Stinas- you are definately in my prayers wishing you all the best :hugs: :hugs: 
I'm good cd25 on a natural cycle, have my scan tues to se if the cyst has gone so we can get going with another injectables cycle as af should hopefully be here tues or not far after so fx'd the cyst has gone!

Sharn- :hi: can't believe your pregnancy is going so quickly! Does it feel quick to you? Loving your scan pic :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Scerena- It feels soooo slow lol :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas - Good luck on Sat!!

Sharn - I found that it dragged until like 12 weeks then started flying, and now I'm like holy crap I'm almost 29 weeks! I'm sure it will drag again once I hit like 37 weeks haha.

Scerena - Good luck I hope the cyst is gone!


----------



## scerena

Stinas- howdid he transfer go?

sharn- awww sorry to hear that :( when is your scan?

Lisa- thanks hun :) Hows your pregnancy going?


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas - Thinking of you hope the transfer went well today! :hugs:

Scerena - It's going really well thanks! Hard to believe how fast it's going!


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies!!! ET went well! We have two embryos aboard! One was a level 5 (1-5, 5 being best) and the other is a 1, but he said it looks really good. He even asked us if we want to just put one back instead of two, but I said no, put the two. 
One more looks like it might be able to freeze by tom, but I will find out monday. 

I am going to take a test tonight or tom just to see if my trigger shot is gone, then maybe another by the end of the week ill do another. My beta test is Aug 20. Im scared and excited at the same time. 

How is everyone doing??? 

scerena - I hope the cyst left!!! I had a tiny one during this process, but they said it wouldnt effect it. If its gone do they plan on just going on injectables?

Sharn - 8 weeks wow!

Lisa - Your pregnancy just flew by! Its crazy!


----------



## scerena

Stinas- great news I have everything crossed for the 20th :hugs: my cyst was too big to do treatment :( so hoping its gone so I can do another cycles of injectables :)

Lisa- it is going quick! Soon you will be a mummy :) have you done your baby shopping?


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas great news!! You could have twinsies on board!! Eeeeek!!!!! :yipee:

Scerena - We've bought a few things but are waiting until after my baby shower on Sept 9th, and I will also have a little shower at work. So hopefully we'll get most of what we need. :) We did go buy the furniture today since its tax free weekend in MA and that should be in in about 2 weeks. So now hubby needs to get painting!


----------



## scerena

That's great you sound prepared :) have you thought of names?


----------



## sharnw

Hi all :hi: :)

Scerena- Im not sure when my next scan is yet, I get a midwife next week, I'l know from then i think :)


----------



## Lisa92881

We've thought....and argued....and thought and argued some more.....:rofl: 

The one name we both like so far is Alexander (Alex), middle name David (my husbands name). But we haven't totally committed to it yet. It's too much pressure, it stresses me out!!


----------



## Stinas

Scerena - I really hope its gone and you can get back on the crazy train again lol

Lisa - Twins...can you imagine?! lol Im ready for it I guess...as ready as we can be. It is what it is at this point, just happy with whatever we get...praying we get something. 
I love the name Alexander!! I can imagine how hard it is to choose a name. We name the first baby after the husbands parents. I dont mind, but my BIL has 4 kids, so they are pretty much taken lol Trying to convince DH after all this crap we have been through, I dont think anyone would mind....his answer is "when we get there we will talk about it"....that seems like a no to me lol
Yay for furniture!! I cant wait to see pics of the finished room! Super exciting! When are you due exactly?


----------



## scerena

Stinas- thank you hun :hugs: 

Lisa- I can imagine its a hard decision! I'm sure when you see him you will know :)

Sharn- that's great :) hope time speeds up for you soon :hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- I'm so excited for you!! I've got my fingers crossed!

Lisa- glad you are doing well, I like the name Alexander too, and if it's a girl you can just tack on a dria at the end :winkwink:

sharn- I can't believe it's already been 8 weeks! Hope you are feeling okay.

Scerena- Did I read you had a cyst? I hope it goes away soon for you. Do they want you to wait to do another injectable cycle?

AFM- I think my body is gearing up for O. This is my fourth cycle on clomid and I only have two more to go. I'm a bit worried, I don't think my insurance will cover IUI and IVF and I'm not sure we can afford it out of pocket. But I don't have to worry about that yet, I still have 3 more tries [-o&lt;


----------



## mammag

TallMom, I know I've been quiet, but I have been religiously stalking, lol. But I had to respond to your IUI thing. I don't know what state you are in, but My insurance does not cover IUI and it's not nearly as pricey as you might think. Here are my costs 

Clomid $19 (If you can't do clomid, injectables are very high so you can ask for femera instead (sp?) and it is around $111 for one round, but since it is not a fertility drug per se, it is usually covered by insurance) Hcg Trigger $111.54, mid cycle ultra sound $125, IUI $150 and sperm wash is $135, so as long as you can save up about $600, you're good to go. Hopefully none of this matters though and you will get pregnant this month!


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - Thank you!! I hope this cycle works out for you too! IVF is overwhelming sometimes. 

Mammag - Hi! I hope injectables do the trick for you!


----------



## Tallmom2b

mammag- They are saying I have to pay for the IUI and IVF upfront. So if I only have to pay 150 for the IUI upfront, that's totally do able. The rest of the stuff will hopefully be billed to me and I can set up a payment plan through the hospital. That's what I've been doing for the vaginal ultrasounds and such. I'm hoping I'll be able to do IUI if that's what it comes to. Thanks for the info. Hope you are doing well :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - Im sure they will make you do IUI before IVF anyways. Hopefully you really wont have to go down the route at all! Its an expensive road let me tell you.


----------



## mammag

Tallmom2b said:


> mammag- They are saying I have to pay for the IUI and IVF upfront. So if I only have to pay 150 for the IUI upfront, that's totally do able. The rest of the stuff will hopefully be billed to me and I can set up a payment plan through the hospital. That's what I've been doing for the vaginal ultrasounds and such. I'm hoping I'll be able to do IUI if that's what it comes to. Thanks for the info. Hope you are doing well :hugs:

I do have to pay for everything up front as well. Except the sperm wash, that is billed. Everything else is pay as you receive.


----------



## scerena

:hi: all :)

Tallmom- yes My cyst has gone from 43mm to 12mm, she also saw the fluid from it popping, if my lining was a bit thinner they would have started my injections today. Got to wait 10 days and phone up for provera if no af, if af comes before then call up for scan and get started on my injections again...*
So a waiting game...
Try not to worry too much hun you have a few cycles left, I hope you get your :bfp: ASAP hun :hugs: you sound ready for ovulation hope you catch your eggie :)

Stinas- hun hows the tww going???? :dust:


----------



## Stinas

scerena - Thats great news!!! What a relief its getting smaller! TWW is nerve wracking. Im scared to test....wondering if weird things are symptoms...hoping it all works out after all of this stuff.


----------



## scerena

Stinas- I am so hoping so for you too hun :hugs: did they put 2 embryos back in? Sorry I forgot! I would be scared to test too, do you think you will wait it out or test early? Sending you tons and tons of baby :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

scerena- That's good news that your cyst has shrunk so much!! I hope AF shows up for you soon so you can get back to it ;)

I'm hoping I don't have to worry about doing IUI or IVF either, I'm hoping I'll get my bfp soon! Time will tell...


----------



## Stinas

Scerena - Thank you!! I was stupid and tested early today....BFN as expected, but its pretty early, so I still have some hope. All the FF charts get their BFP's at 6 days after transfer and so on...im only at 5, so hopefully thats why I got a BFN....well, im praying thats why. It did ruin my day though. 

Tallmom - I hope you dont have to go through this. All the needles and meds were not that bad, but its an emotional roller coaster, all the waiting really kills you, a lot more than the whole normal TTC process. Plus your hormones are all over the place from the meds, it does not make it easier. I hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- I have every faith that you will get your :bfp: before :hugs:

Stinas- Hun don't test any more try not to, at least until closer to your beta :hugs: I can only imagine how hard it is not to though :hugs:

Been to the fs today-

I have my info pack on egg sharing, got to read that.

The fs wants me to do my next two rounds of injectables so scheduled me to go back in November...
As they said there is every chance I can get pregnant from them :)

So, I have done one blood test for egg sharing and I have to get my amh done next which I will do by October... That will give me a head start apparently. I have done all other tests I think as I asked what tests need to be done...

When I go in november we will set it all up and get my counselling etc sorted then set it up properly so hopefully 2013 will be us starting our Ivf journey :)

And oh's count is normal still :)


----------



## Stinas

Scerena - Thank you! I dont think I will until sat or sunday. All the ladies said its wayyy to early...so i have a tiny bit of hope back. 
OMG how exciting! I bet you feel a lot better now that you have a plan! Egg sharing is super nice...I have been contemplating it as well!


----------



## scerena

Yes seems very early hun! Fx'd! Try not to get upset over that test I agree with it being to early :hugs:

Yes, 2 more rounds then hopefully I will be starting that in early 2013 :) its a lovely gift to help a lady who really needs my egg, I can't wait to start in that... For now hoping I get my bfp before though as still 2 more rounds of injectables :)


----------



## Stinas

I hope it works out for you before IVF. Its a crazy journey! lol


----------



## scerena

I can only imagine how crazy it is :hugs: you have done very well :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

scerena- Thanks, I hope you're right and I don't have to worry about IUI or IVF.
It's really great of you to share your eggs! 

Stinas- I agree, wait to test. But have a good feeling about this cycle for you!!

AFM- Still no O yet. I've got a busy weekend so it would be okay if it waited until after. I've been a slacker taking my temp. Tomorrow and Sunday morn. I wont be able to temp either. Oh well. :shrug:


----------



## Tallmom2b

This made my day...:haha:

https://www.999reasonstolaugh.com/2010/06/744-count-the-pregnant-women/


----------



## Stinas

Thanks ladies...I hope it is it...but im not having such a good feeling. Hopefully we will get a surprise....I pray we do. Its all just such a stressful emotional process....I really hope there is a reward at the end of this. 

Sorry for the sulky mood....progestrone tends to do that lol


----------



## scerena

Stinas- praying you have a reward :hugs: I hope you feel better soon :hugs: I'm routing for you hun :)

Tallmom- thanks hun, I hope you o soon :) your Link was funny :haha:


----------



## scerena

Stinas- How was the beta? When do you get your results hun???


----------



## Stinas

Hiii!!! 
No good news on my end. BFN. Very upsetting, but I was kind of prepared for it...unlike DH....he had his expectations up wayyyy too high, so hes having a hard time right now. 
Its all just frustrating. Its like give me a freaking break. This year couldnt get any worse. 
We are going to move on to my frozen embryo around mid oct. Im debating starting BCP's 3rd day of this coming period or wait until the next one. 
I wish this was all easier.

Thank you all for being soooo supportive during this process! It truly means a lot!


----------



## scerena

Oh Stinas :hugs: :hugs: I am so sorry for you and your oh :hugs: 
What ever you decide I am sure will be the right decision what does your clinic recommend?

I am here any time, I know I have not done Ivf but just for support :hugs:
Take your Time to deal with everything hun :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Thank you very much!! 
She gave me those two choices. I have until AF shows to make a decision, if I cant decide by then, I guess ill wait another cycle. Only reason why I want to do the BCP's is because my cycles are all over the place....I dont want to wait that long, but then again, I want all this crap out of my system.


----------



## mammag

So sorry Stinas :( :hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sorry Stinas :hugs: Hang in there, don't give up hope:hugs:


----------



## scerena

Stinas- I totally understand what you mean :hugs: I hope you manage to decide by af :hugs: any time you need to talk I am here for you :hugs:

Mammag- hows things? Did you have your iui?

Tallmom- how's your cycle going?


----------



## sharnw

Stinas :(
sorry :hugs: :hugs:
I hope and pray your next one will turn out different xxxxx


----------



## Lisa92881

Huge :hugs: Stinas!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!!! 
I have decided I am going to wait until my second AF for the FET. I want to flush everything out and just kind of deal with all of this TTC crap. Take a bit of a break.


----------



## mammag

scerena said:


> Stinas- I totally understand what you mean :hugs: I hope you manage to decide by af :hugs: any time you need to talk I am here for you :hugs:
> 
> Mammag- hows things? Did you have your iui?
> 
> Tallmom- how's your cycle going?

Nope, it got cancelled. I didn't have any follicles. She gave me a script for Femara for next month. So we'll see how it goes then. But that'll take forever. It'll probably be a month before I even get an AF. :(


----------



## scerena

Mammag- I am so sorry to hear that :hugs: when I was on clomid I use to get told my lining was too thin and no follicles it's a right smack in the face :hugs: 
I hear good things about femara though Hun :)

I too am waiting forever for af to come had to do a natural cycle because of a cyst :grr: just hate waiting! Gl hun :hugs:


Stinas- that sounds like a plan hun :hugs: make sure you have plentry of rest a lil break should do you good :hugs: thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## mammag

My lining was thin too. 8 mm. It was something like 18 last time?! So yeah, no more clomid for me.


----------



## scerena

Femara is meant to be a more gentle drug isn't it :) gl with it I hear so many people getting their :bfp: on it after clomid :dust:
Looks like we are waiting for af together :dohh:


----------



## ashknowsbest

mammag - 8 mm is perfect lining actually ... well according to my FS ... just wanted to let you know so you weren't freaking out. Everytime I do IUI my lining is around 8-9mm...it hasn't worked yet but I'm pretty sure that's what it's supposed to be .


----------



## scerena

I agree actually mine was 8/9 last cycle they was happy Mammag :)

Ash- how's things going Hun???


----------



## ashknowsbest

scerena - things are going okay. I just had my 5th IUI and that was a failure so I'm doing my 6th and last one very soon. I go in tomorrow for CD 3 bloodwork and then I should be starting the stims tomorrow also after they make sure all of my levels are okay. If this IUI doesn't work we're moving onto IVF. We have to do 6 for insurance purposes before they'll pay 100% of my IVF cost...I hate insurance companies!

How are things going for you?


----------



## scerena

Ahhh sucks so sorry :( 
Hope this iui woks for you :hugs:

Did you not end up doing Ivf before???
Hoping you don't need the Ivf at all :hugs:

I'm waiting on af I'm cd38 had a cyst the month of injectables... So natural cycle..:

My plan is- 2 more injectable cycles, fs appointment November and then setting up egg sharing so I have a plan now much better when we both have plans isn't it Hun :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

I had the IVF planned but since my insurance company pays for it fully and they require that I do 6 IUI's 3 clomid and 3 injectables cycles they denied paying for the IVF ... so we're doing what they require because we are not going to pay out of pocket for IVF knowing that they cover it 100% ... so that sucked because I was ready to start the IVF but then it got cancelled but it's better then paying out of pocket ... so it is what it is.

Well it sounds like you have a great plan ahead of you and it always feels better knowing what's next then not ... best of luck to you!


----------



## scerena

I would do the same in your position too :)

Wishing you the best of luck this cycle hun :dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g339/tallaud/photo-2.jpg

Here is round 4's positive OPK! Hope my OH isn't too tired to :sex: tonight, he's been working hard this month. My goal is to DTD at least every other day until I get my cross hairs! Sometimes OH acts like such a baby about it, I don't get it...:shrug:


----------



## mammag

Yay!!!!!!!!!! Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scerena

:haha: a baby bless him :) dress up for him and get him in the mood ;) the every other day plan sounds like a good plan :)

Gl hunni :dust:


----------



## Stinas

GL Tallmom!!!!!!!!!! BD away!!!!! I agree with Scerena....dress up, its fun! lol


----------



## sharnw

Yay Tallmom, happy BD!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Thanks ladies :flower: I just realized that I got my positive OPK on cd22 last cycle too! Whew! Can get more regular than that:)


----------



## Stinas

Sharn - I cant believe your 10 weeks already!!! Yay!


----------



## sharnw

Thanks stinas :) xo
Im just worried as I have been getting weird sharp twitching pain on my left side. Got my 12 weeks scan soon. Hope its on the right track and size


----------



## Stinas

Baby is probably just growing nicely...stretching out. You sooo have to share your scan pic! Love to see those!


----------



## sharnw

Ok i will :) xx


----------



## mammag

I had the same pain pregnant stinas. Was so consistent ant that I wound up getting an early scan for it. But he was in the right place and doing fine :D Just growing pains.
 



Attached Files:







cd17.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## scerena

Sharn- I agree baby is probably just snuggling in :) yes please share your scan :)

Mammag- yay for ovulation :wohoo: :happydance: hope you're getting busy ;) :haha:


----------



## Tallmom2b

mammag- Hey we get to suffer the TWW together :happydance:

I hope to see a temp. rise tomorrow morn!


----------



## scerena

I might be ovulating :happydance:
I had a random ovulation test and had cramps galore today, the links for the pics are here- 

https://m1081.photobucket.com/album...B-1753-000001F70C185DAB.jpg.html?o=5&newest=1

https://m1081.photobucket.com/album...2-1753-000001F724B70BCF.jpg.html?o=3&newest=1


----------



## mammag

Heck yeah!!! Eggy's all around!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scerena

:happydance: I hope I do actually ovulate I don't have any opk's that was a random at the back of my cupboard :dohh: hoping its real then Mammag, Tallmom and myself are all ovulating around the same time if it is :wohoo:


----------



## mammag

They say pregnancies happen in 3's!! Maybe we will get lucky!!!!!!! :D


----------



## scerena

Oh gosh that would be so amazing we have all been trying for so long that would just be amazing!!! 
We can do it ladies :)


----------



## Stinas

You ladies better be getting busy tonight!!!!!!!!!! We need more BFP's on our thread!!!!!! 
:dust:


----------



## mammag

Got busy!! Lol, now to let my ovaries do what they were made to do!! Get to work Uterus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Woohoo! Im glad I'll have some TWW buddies! The power of three! :haha:
Not sure if I've actually Od yet. Don't think so. 
I'm going camping tonight with some friends, I'm not sure if OH can go yet. He might have to work tomorrow:(


----------



## mammag

My temp really shot up today, I don't know if I O'ed or not though. It's a weekend so I was up late and i slept in a little. Hate messing up my temps right around O time.


----------



## scerena

Mammag that's quite a rise fx'd :)

Tallmom- always great to have tww buddies :) hope your oh can go camping with you :)

Me and oh dtd last night and this morning :) hoping I am ovulating :)


----------



## sharnw

Hope you's catch your eggys ladies! 
I think I conceived from BD TWICE IN 2 HOURS in the afternoon 2 days before O :haha:


----------



## Stinas

OOOOOO im excited for you ladies!!!!!!!! Come on BFP's!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Mammg- nice rise!! 

I couldn't take my temp today because of camping. But I think I did O because my BBs started to get sore yesterday and are more so today. Woohoo!
Can't wait to see my temp tomorrow morn!


----------



## scerena

Yay Tallmom and Mammag :happydance:

Stinas- how are you?

Sharn- :haha: you greedy lady :haha: how everything going???


----------



## sharnw

Scerena :haha: :blush:
I good, just ms every now and then :nope:
xo


----------



## lilyV

Tallmom2b said:


> https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g339/tallaud/photo-2.jpg
> 
> Here is round 4's positive OPK! Hope my OH isn't too tired to :sex: tonight, he's been working hard this month. My goal is to DTD at least every other day until I get my cross hairs! Sometimes OH acts like such a baby about it, I don't get it...:shrug:

haha, i get the same thing from my oh. gl to us both


----------



## Stinas

Scerena - I am good....I got AF full blown yesterday, so im already a step closer to my FET. Getting excited to get back on the road, but enjoying having some time off. 
How are you?


----------



## Tallmom2b

LilyV- it baffles me why a guy wouldn't want to have sex :haha:
He was a sport this time and we DTD twice the day after I got my positive OPK:)
Hope you have GL too!

Stinas- you'll be back on the TTC crazy train soon! I've got my fx for you!

Well didn't get the rise I was hoping for, but I'm thinking I did O. I really hope I did, we can't DTD anymore because I got a YI :blush: it's been so long since Ive had to deal with one, figures it happened right around O time :nope:
I have a sore throat too so I'm thinking my immune system is down...which could be a good thing!


----------



## mammag

So, I thought I'd O'ed and was doing really well, but then this morning my temp sucked :( Now I don't know what's going on, FF didn't give me crosshairs originally, but since I woke up a tiny bit early I added .01 degrees to my temp and got crosshairs.


----------



## Tallmom2b

mammag- I think you're temp will probably shoot back up tomorrow. But BD just in case!


----------



## mammag

I OPK'd, it's pretty negative. Thinking about calling my doc for an ultrasound, I HATE not knowing.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Maybe wait and see if it goes back up tomorrow. Could be just a fluke. Try not to stress. If your cm is no longer seeming fertile than you probably did O. Call your doc tomorrow if your temp hasn't gone back up:thumbup:


----------



## lilyV

Tallmom2b - we are still going at it every other day. Trying to instill the doctor's orders!


----------



## mammag

I haven't really checked CM, I've been ate up with poison ivy, lol. So terrified to even touch my lady parts for fear of spreading it. But it has almost gone away completely, so I may check later.


----------



## Tallmom2b

lilyV- That's great! That's always my goal to DTD every other day around O time, but something always seems to thwart my efforts :( I took a peak at your chart and it looks like you are going to O any day now! Have you had your progesterone levels checked during the TWW? Your post O temps look kinda low. 

mammag- Yikes! Poison ivy, i'd be afraid to touch my lady parts too! Glad you are feeling better :)


----------



## scerena

Stinas- that's great all means you are getting closer :) enjoy this stress free cycle, soon enough you will be injecting etc all over again :hugs:

Mammag- ouch poison ivy :cry: of be scared too! Waking can play havock with your temps so try not to worry too much if all fertile signs have gone, fx'd you get a nice temp rise tomorrow :)

Tallmom- hope you get your nice temp rise tomorrow also :)


Afm- starting to think I haven't ovulated :( I have no post o symptoms like I normally do... Haven't took my temp Sunday or today as I've had such unsettled slep the past couple of days...

Hoping I have but I really am not to sure... I had cm, cramps and a +opk... Now I feel like no happened, guess I have to wait and see :shrug:


----------



## scerena

Stinas- that's great all means you are getting closer :) enjoy this stress free cycle, soon enough you will be injecting etc all over again :hugs:

Mammag- ouch poison ivy :cry: of be scared too! Waking can play havock with your temps so try not to worry too much if all fertile signs have gone, fx'd you get a nice temp rise tomorrow :)

Tallmom- hope you get your nice temp rise tomorrow also :)

Lily- every other day bd is best :) your chart is looking good :)

Afm- starting to think I haven't ovulated :( I have no post o symptoms like I normally do... Haven't took my temp Sunday or today as I've had such unsettled slep the past couple of days...

Hoping I have but I really am not to sure... I had cm, cramps and a +opk... Now I feel like no happened, guess I have to wait and see :shrug:


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - YI are the worst! I had one when I started my stims, but thank god it was more internal and I didnt feel it...bloodwork confirmed it. 

Mammag - I would wait until tom, like tallmom said, its probably going to shoot up. 

Scerena - I dont have to do as many shots this time around with a frozen transfer...just Progesterone after the transfer until my beta, then if pregnant, I will continue them for about 8 weeks. 
Dont look too much into symptoms, you covered all your days with bd, so you should be ok...maybe bd every other day or every two days just to make yourself feel better!


----------



## scerena

Stinas- oh yeh :dohh: sounds good :) how are you feeling about it all??? I have tried to be when possible, it I haven't ovulated then I want af to hurry up lol!


----------



## Stinas

Scerena - Im trying to be more optimistic about it all. I know there is a very good chance it wont work, but just really hoping it does. It has been a really rough year for us, so just hoping for a miracle. You have your good days and your bad days. You always wonder what you did "wrong" to deserve it all, but I know you cant think like that all the time. It just sucks all around, but it is what it is. 
Im excited to get going again. I am trying to feel positive about it. Just praying it will happen. I want DH to be happy....I feel helpless when he put himself down because he thinks its his fault. If this works it will take soooo much stress off his back. 
I hope you O'd!!!! I know the feeling all too well. I am really routing for all you ladies! We need more BFP's in here!


----------



## scerena

Stinas- you have had a rough rough year and you deserve your :bfp: you really do :hugs: aww poor oh :( I hated it when my oh would blame himself it's the worse feeling ever :hugs: I am praying that it works this time for you :hugs:

Damn natural cycles! I just want to get onto my next medicated cycle but I don't want to use provera I put enough drugs in my system ttc that I just feel like I should let af arrive on its own and not force it- that can't be good for you...


----------



## Stinas

Thank you! I hope so! The more prayers the better!

I hated/hate waiting for AF to come. Mine comes whenever she feels like it, so I know how annoying it could be. I wouldnt do provera if I were you unless it goes crazy long. Its nice to flush all the crap out of your system.


----------



## lilyV

Tallmom2b - my progesterone levels were checked on cd 24, 25 or 26 (can't remember exactly when). the levels have looked better other months and the dr didn't find any probs.. we cheated and actually BD'ed today when we should wait til tomor. We will tomor.. and as for O day, I believe it occurred on Saturday. fx for both of us (and the other ladies on here)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- looks like you Od around sat. Those two times you temped showed a rise, if it's still up when you take your temp again I'd say that you did O around then.

LilyV- glad your progesterone is good:) sounds like you have a great chance this cycle! I'll be chart stalking you;)

Stinas- I'm praying you get your bfp this time! You deserve it! 

AFM- FF gave me my crosshairs today! I was kinda surprised because my temps have been slow to rise. I hope we caught that eggy!


----------



## mammag

Yay for crosshairs!! :D 
My temp shot back up today, guess I had a fall back rise, never had one of those before!


----------



## Tallmom2b

mammag- Yaeee! I thought your temp would shoot back up! 

I'm hoping mine will jump up soon too. :)


----------



## scerena

Thanks Tallmom :hugs:

4dpo Tallmom and Mammag :happydance:


----------



## scerena

Stinas- prayers coming from me hun :hugs: I agree no provera my body needs a break :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

TWW buddies with mammag! And probably with scerena too! :happydance:


----------



## mammag

Yay for 2ww buddies!!!!!!!! I'm also taking low dose steroids this 2ww. I figure what the hell. Can't hurt right? I'm already completely screwed up on the inside, lol.


----------



## scerena

Mammag- What's the steroids for? I'm intrigued :)

Tallmom- I don't know if I've ovulated :shrug: I don't feel I have but fx'd would be great to have some buddies in the tww :)


----------



## mammag

It's supposed to help with implantation. But it's normally only for people who have auto immune issues. Which I do not. But in the US it's common practice for any and all IVF patients to take them from the day of procedure until AF or BFP, even though you have to wean if you do get a :bfp:, but I'm only taking the lowest dose, because the idea of weaning scares the shit outta me. You should ask your doc about it.


----------



## scerena

Ooooh I will ask my fs about that :) did you get prescribed them or did you just take them? I'm guessing you got prescribed them :)
Do they have any side effects??


----------



## mammag

Prescribed for a different reason. But when I asked my FS if they were safe during the 2ww she told me what they were sometimes used for and said I could take them. I would for sure ask, I mean after so many years of trying, it can't hurt right? If it doesn't work, it's just one more month, but if it does!! :dance:


----------



## scerena

I get what you mean all these years ttc suck! Worth a try I will ask :)

I'm starting provera tonight, fed up of waiting! My body tried to ovulate but failed today's temp was 35.97 def a pre o temp for me :( I can't wait any longer this cycles has hon on long enough! Plus I need to do to more rounds of injectables before November when I go in to discuss egg sharing and at this rate I'd be lucky to get one round in...


----------



## Tallmom2b

scerena- sorry you didn't O:( Hopefully provera does the trick and you can get onto a new cycle. My doc told me that the chances of an "old" egg from a long cycle being fertilized is pretty low.


----------



## mammag

I'm sorry too Scerena :( :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Thanks Tallmom and Mammag it means a lot :hugs: onto provera I go! 

Gl ladies :hugs: sending plenty of baby :dust:


----------



## mammag

Holy temp rise :D That is all!! :haha:


----------



## Stinas

Scerena - Sorry about having to take provera! I hope your cycles become normal soon!


----------



## scerena

Stinas- thanks hun, I'm taking them now So one day done :) how are you today???

Mammag- nice temp rise :happydance:


----------



## Stinas

Scerena - Thats good..she will be here before you know it! I am doing good. Went down to the casino with DH yesterday....it was a nice getaway. We have not gone together alone in a couple years. He goes often, but I always get left behind lol It was nice to get our minds off of things.


----------



## scerena

That must have been nice to spend time together :) did you win???


----------



## Stinas

It was really nice. No we didnt win lol What else is new right? lol


----------



## mammag

Well, you kinda won :D You got to spend a nice night out with your DH! I never get to do that !!


----------



## Tallmom2b

mammag- very nice temp rise!! Can't wait to see what todays is!!!

scerena- good luck with the provera, then you can get back to it :)

My temps are kinda weird this cycle, they are on this strange gradual climb, :shrug:
7 days to go!


----------



## scerena

Gl ladies :dust:


----------



## lilyV

Tallmom2b - I like your cycle, oh la la!!


----------



## Stinas

Mammag - Your right...it was nice getting to spend time together because we never get to do it either! 

Tallmom - gradual climb is good...look at Lisa's chart...it was a slow climb to a BFP!


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas said:


> Mammag - Your right...it was nice getting to spend time together because we never get to do it either!
> 
> Tallmom - gradual climb is good...look at Lisa's chart...it was a slow climb to a BFP!

LOL I was just going to comment and say the same thing! :thumbup: Cracks me up how you guys remember my chart! :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

I'm liking my chart:) 
I just peeked at your chart Lisa, mine look similar :happydance:
Hope this is it!


----------



## lilyV

Tallmom2b - I'm liking your chart a lot too!

This morning FF moved my O day from Sunday to Monday, I'm so ticked off. Now I have to wait even longer in my 2WW... A few days ago FF already moved my solid red lined O day of Saturday to Sunday... argggghhh

Is this all bc of clomid?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Lilyv- its hard to say, but looks like ff has made its best guess. You definitley covered your bases! I wish I was able to have DTD more this cycle!


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- loving your chart :happydance: fx'd!!!

Lily- like Tallmom said you covered your basis well :) sorry its an extra day in the tww :hugs:

Lisa- goes your pregnancy going? All good I hope???

Mammag- how's your tww going???

Stinas- how are you hun?


----------



## lilyV

thanks so much, Ladies. I guess it's not the end of the world but I'm feeling quite anxious. IDK what to expect, if this is normal or not normal.... or what what what. ahh.

lol.


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - ooooo when are you going to test?

Scerena - I am good....busy with work. How are you? Do you feel like AF is on her way?


----------



## scerena

Stinas- not really I'm a bit crampy but have been a majority of my cycle :dohh: I'm day 3 of 5 so hopefully af shows soon after :)

Glad your okay and work is keeping you busy :) hope you are having resting time too though hun?


----------



## tekkitten

Can I join? I am just learning how to chart, very fresh lol  This would be a good way to learn!


----------



## Stinas

tekkitten - Welcome!

Scerena - I hope af comes soon!


----------



## lilyV

tekkitten - welcome! charting is sooo much fun, the longer you do it (if you have to as a result of BFN...) the more you learn about your body. GL!


----------



## tekkitten

Thanks! Yes, I learned today that alcohol can cause a sharp rise in temp haha ;) But I also did an opk test and got a positive, so I'll have to see how it all pans out. Thanks for welcoming me ladies!


----------



## lilyV

tekkitten said:


> Thanks! Yes, I learned today that alcohol can cause a sharp rise in temp haha ;) But I also did an opk test and got a positive, so I'll have to see how it all pans out. Thanks for welcoming me ladies!

are you sure about the alcohol? I've actually read that it lowers your bbt!


----------



## tekkitten

Oh really? Weird lol. I goggled it right away, as it was such a sharp rise in temp from the day before, it was kind of a WTH moment. I always google, I am such a google tramp  But maybe I'll look into it more.

I am supposed to be ovulating soon (just had my first +opk after waiting for a -hcg earlier today), so who knows! Maybe the rise is telling me something? I guess time will tell.

This charting thing is kind of fun ;)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Welcome Tekkitten :hi: it looks like that temp may have been a fluke. I'd say if it's still high or higher than you did O. What kind of OPKs do you use?

Ladies- you gotta check out this website, it's quite funny:haha:
This is a link to a specific topic... Really related to this one! 
https://www.999reasonstolaugh.com/2010/03/798-you-drank-alcohol-during-your-two-week-wait/


----------



## Tallmom2b

tekkitten- I added you to the list :)

mammag- You're killing me! :winkwink: I can't chart stalk you if you don't take you temp! :haha:


----------



## tekkitten

Oooh, I will check out that link too 

And my temp was higher today! By about .4 or .5.... hmmm. I like the way this is going, but I guess I gotta see what happens tomorrow :D

It's like a mystery everyday! I'm enjoying it lol.

I just use internet cheapies for the OPKs. Ive been taking them since about cd12 or so, and they have been negative until yesterday. I've also been doing hpts along with them.

Hmm, last night (and the previous 2 before) Ive had some wicked weird dreams. Maybe thats why my temp is going up?


----------



## scerena

Stinas- thanks hun :) last provera pull is tomorrow night so fx'd! How are you?

:hi: welcome Tekkitten :) I learnt loads from these lovely ladies about charting :) 

Tallmom- your chart is still looking great :)


Mammag- how are you???


----------



## lilyV

tekkitten said:


> Oh really? Weird lol. I goggled it right away, as it was such a sharp rise in temp from the day before, it was kind of a WTH moment. I always google, I am such a google tramp  But maybe I'll look into it more.

yeah, that's exactly where I read it ... all over google. Research shows that the alcohol can stay in your body for like 30 days too!


----------



## tekkitten

Holy crap! Yeah, I read that alcohol can increase bbt because the liver is hard at work trying to get rid of it.

Hmmm, so heres a question. If I had a positive opk yesterday, and a negative (really really faint) today, and a negative the day before the positive... do you think I caught the surge going down or up? Based on my temps? I'm trying to figure out when I may have ovulated. I know I still need to keep track of temps for a couple days, but assuming it stays up?


----------



## lilyV

tekkitten said:


> Holy crap! Yeah, I read that alcohol can increase bbt because the liver is hard at work trying to get rid of it.
> 
> Hmmm, so heres a question. If I had a positive opk yesterday, and a negative (really really faint) today, and a negative the day before the positive... do you think I caught the surge going down or up? Based on my temps? I'm trying to figure out when I may have ovulated. I know I still need to keep track of temps for a couple days, but assuming it stays up?

can't help you there! I know nothing and don't want to know anything about OPKs. It's TMI for me


----------



## Tallmom2b

Tekkitten- it looks like you have Od. If your temps stay up than I'd say you definitely have. The weird dreams would be more likely from hormonal changes which could explain the temp rise too. I think you caught that surge. A surge is when your LH hormones go up before O, that's what the OPKs detect. 
I like using the cheapie OPKs too, but if I get one that I think is positive I double check with a clear blue digital OPK. Those are the ones that give you a smiley face if it's positive. They are a bit pricey but theyll last awhile if you only use them to double check. 

AFM- I think my temp went down. I slept on an hour late so I used the bbt adjuster. It was 98.58 at 7:30 when I woke up. :shrug: 
I also caved and tested :bfn: :cry:
Hopefully my temp shoots back up, but I don't think this is my month...


----------



## tekkitten

My temp went down too! How do you feel about using the adjust? I keep hearing I shouldnt, but my wake up time is changing to 4 hours earlier, so I'm not sure how to account for that :S

And downwards temp fall could be a fallback rise? Erg. So confusing sometimes!


----------



## Tallmom2b

It can be confusing. And it's easy to get carried away with the bbt adjuster. Taking your temp 4 hours early could definitely make it difficult to have an accurate chart. If your waking times are constantly changing I think I'd suggest not charting. I really think it would cause you too much stress. If your temp goes back up tomorrow i'd disregard the temp drop from today. Was this the first morning you took your temp at this new early time? 
Just keep DTD just in case you haven't O'd yet, but my guess is that you have and it's your waking time that's caused the dramatic temp. change. 
:dust:


----------



## tekkitten

Yeah, I get the feeling thats it as well. Starting tomorrow my wake time will be consistently 4 hours earlier than normal, as I'm going back to work. I'll just have to wait to see what tomorrows temp looks like. Its nice that FF does all the work for you (putting in coverlines, figuring out o dates etc), as I think that would drive me even more crazy 

I'm thinking its just a fallback dip, which is totally fine with me. I think the drop then rise in temp, along with the opk+ suggests I did O. I'll still keep DTD just in case, although its been so busy the last couple days that if it is a late O i think i might have missed out :S

If the O was on the original day I thought, then I think the timing was pretty good ;)


----------



## tekkitten

If I do the temperature adjust from FF, it gives me a temp of 98.0, which is much closer to the top of the chart, and still much higher. 

What should I do? Keep using temperature adjust for the rest of this cycle? I think I might, then just consistently do it at the same time next cycle (if need be)


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - Its still a bit early for you. 

I kind of gave up on temping...not like it will work for me anyways, but I was not a fan of waking up just to take my temp. I enjoy sleeping in...all the time. lol


----------



## sharnw

Hi lovely ladies, sorry havent been on BnB for a while :/
heres my scan as promised girls xxx
 



Attached Files:







baby 11 wks 6 days.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lilyV

sharn, wow! that's such a good scan of your baby!


----------



## Stinas

Sharn - aww yayyy!!! I cant believe your already almost pretty much 12 weeks! wow!


----------



## sharnw

:) thanks lilyV :)
I was nearly in tears. I couldnt believe what I was seeing


----------



## tekkitten

So pretty <3


----------



## sharnw

Thanks stinas xxx
Thanks tekkitten xxx


----------



## scerena

Sharn- OMG lovely scan :hugs: 12 weeks have flown hun I bet it was so nice seeing your baby :hugs: so happy for you and your pic is so clear :) absolutely gorgeous :)

We are all so happy for you Sharn :hugs: :hugs: thanks for staying in contact and sharing with us all :)


----------



## sharnw

Thank you Scerena :) It blew me away lol
You girls helped me get through the long journey. I wont leave you's :hugs:
We all are going to get our rainbows xxxxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

sharnw said:


> Hi lovely ladies, sorry havent been on BnB for a while :/
> heres my scan as promised girls xxx

Beautiful!!! It is a really good scan!


----------



## scerena

Tallmom have you tested???

Mammag where are you???


----------



## Tallmom2b

I tested at 10 dpo and it was :bfn: But I am going to wait to test to see if AF arrives. If the :witch: doesn't show by Sat. morn. I'm going to test then :)

Not having any remarkable symptoms. :shrug:
DH gets his SA done tuesday morning. The appointment was for tomorrow morn. but we... um... couldn't help ourselves last night... actually I guess we DID help ourselves :haha: :rofl:
So now we have to wait a few more days.


----------



## scerena

Hope the :witch: stays away and Saturday's test surprises you :) fx'd!

:haha: you really did help yourself :haha: I hope your oh gets good SA results :)


----------



## lilyV

Tallmom2b - lol, bad girl! that's too funny. so far your chart looks promising, fx!


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - LOL! I hope his SA comes back great and you guys get your BFP! Your chart looks great. 10dpo is still early I think!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Well Af showed up today :cry: Only two more rounds of clomid before we have to start looking into fertility treatments. I'm going to find out what amount we would have to pay upfront for both IUI and IVF. Just so I know what i'm getting into. I'll also know more when we get the results back from OH's SA. I'm soooo hoping they're okay. I think if they have a motility issue, then I don't even want to bother with IUI. I just really hope we can afford at least one IVF treatment. 
My brother called me today to tell me that his wife is 13 weeks pregnant with there 2nd. It's pretty sad when I've been infertile long enough to allow for someone to get pregnant twice... sigh.


----------



## lilyV

Tallmom2b - I'm so so sorry, *hugs* I'm spotting my second day now, tomorrow is my earliest forecasted AF due date. IDK what to think so I'm trying not to think. I thought clomid brings on AF late? argh. So sorry, hon.


----------



## scerena

Tallmom I am so so sorry the :witch: got you :grr: I am hopin you get your bfp within the next two rounds sending you tons and tons of baby :dust: :dust: 
Also hoping your oh's SA comes back all good :hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

This has been the worst AF for cramps! I was writhing in agony for over and hour. I had to take 3 Advil before I had any relief:cry:

Mammag- how are you? Are you okay?


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - Im sorry AF arrived! I know the feeling. I hope OH SA comes back normal! I know how you feel when you see people getting preg second time around....I feel like the entire world around me is pregnant, just gave birth, baby showers, birthdays.....im still here, stuck in the same old spot, acting like we dont want kids right now....doing the "oh no, we are smart, we are traveling first"....meanwhile, DH works 90hr weeks and I am doing 40-60hr weeks..lol It is what it is...got to laugh it off sometimes. 

Lily - Sorry AF arrived


----------



## sharnw

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Far out I hate that you lovely ladies are still getting feckin af :'(
You will all get bfp's soon xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Thanks Sharn! I hope we all come over to the BFP side soon!


----------



## sharnw

Stinas :hugs:

I thought I was never going to be pregnant like all of my friends. 25 years of age and all of my old school friends are married and have little babies, toddlers, pregnant... Every announcement I heard, I got so angry and always asked the same damn question.. Whhy me! :sad2:

It finally happened. 

Anyway- My brother is 19 and his gf is 20... They are 6 months pregnant...
Saturday I found out that my brother said to my nana "I beat her"
HA! That got me so angry, that the little fertile mertile had the cheek to say that, like its an easy competition :cry:

I announced on FB last week. I added- It wasn't a walk in the park, but I am finally pregnant. 
I feel so much for LTTTC. Because I too was a LTTTC'er.
Its a hard, fustrating, depressing road.

I am going to keep up with you ladies, until every one of us are all preggy ladies :) xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

I hope we don't keep you waiting too long Sharn! :hugs: 

I also feel like it's never going to happen, I can't wait to get OH's SA results. I have to rush the sample to the hospital tomorrow morn. Because the big baby won't go to the hospital and... ehem, you know :blush: We live about 45 min. from the hospital. I'm going to warm up the car and grab "it" and dash! Sigh, the things we go through...

:dust:


----------



## Stinas

Sharn - Im sorry your brother made an ass comment. This is not a race, at any age! I cant stand that some people make it out to be a race. Its a shame because they have NO CLUE what some people are going through. Its a very emotional thing for non fertile mertiles. I also hope we dont keep you waiting long as well! Im glad you want to stay and share all your wonderful preg moments with us! 

Tallmom - I Hope everything goes well with OH SA. I had to do the same crap with DH's SA. What babies. Put it in between your legs towards your who-ha...lol...it keeps it at body temp that way.


----------



## scerena

*Tallmom* so sorry af treated you so horrible this cycle :hugs:
Hope you managed to get your ohs sample to the clinc quickly :)
*Sharn* that's a lovely way to announce your :bfp: on Facebook it's not boastful and people can understand not everyone has a walk in the park :)

*Stinas* I feel exactly the same everyone is pregnant or just given birth!!! Sucks and we have to pretend we will have kids in time :dohh:
Wow you and your oh are working so much that's amazing is it to save for Ivf? :hugs:


I'm still waiting for af... From a cycle I started over 8 weeks ago :dohh:


----------



## scerena

Af is in the building :wohoo: onto injectables cycle 2, I have my cd3 scan on Thursday and hopefully get the go ahead :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

scerena- I hope this next cycle is it for you!

Stinas- thanks for the tip! I'll definitely do that! 

So the SA appointment moved to tomorrow morn. OH had to get to work early this morn. :( Ahhhh! I just want to get this over with. I found out IUI is about a 1000 dollar procedure. So, i'm kinda discouraged. The womens clinic that is close to me does not do IVF, so I would have to go to Portland for that. Which is 3.5 hours away. I doubt we would be able to afford that anyway. 
I'm waiting for a call back from my doc later today. He may not let me do clomid anymore. It makes sense to get the results back from the SA before moving forward. If there is something wrong with the little guys, there is no point in doing clomid anymore. SO frustrating.


----------



## scerena

I am so sorry about the journeys and the prices etc, iui is expensive here too £800 a cycle so I can't do that right now either...

I hope your oh's SA comes back good when will you get the results? 
It does make sense not to do the clomid till you get the results as you could be wading clod cycles, as disheartening as it is it will be worth it hun :hugs: :hugs:

And thanks, Waited 8 weeks to start this second cycles so hoping my scan goes smoothly on thursday :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- fx for u!

Not sure how long it will take to get SA results. Hopefully not long. I have a feeling this will be a clomid free cycle. Going to call my doc in a half hour or so if I don't hear from him by then. If I can do clomid again I'll need to take the first pill tomorrow. :shrug: 
Im thinking if OHs sperm are good I might take a break from charting and temping. NTNP. 
We will see.
If OHs little guys are impaired then I think I'm going to look into IVF. Looks like the place in Portland migh do payment plans:thumbup:


----------



## Ciaramystic

How does my chart look??? I had a BFN this a.m. but am still holding out hope since I'm only 10dpo 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ecc46


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - How frustrating! This whole process sucks what can I tell you! Those bills never stop coming in and when it does not work, it makes it all ten times worse! Did you check to see if your insurance covers IVF? If I were you and it does not, maybe you can see your options on upping it so it can. See what you can do before you get that far in the TTC process. Its worth checking out. 

Scerena - I hope this cycle is it! Hope your scan comes out perfect!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- that's a good thought. I should see how much the insurance would be. 
OH and I got in a little fight tonight over the SA, I told him he was being a baby, you'd think I was asking him to donate a kidney. There's other issues too, like he smokes weed occasionally. And he did tonight! I was like, real nice, smoking the night before your SA! It bothers me in general anyway, its always been an issue with us. (weve been together 11 years!) I told him he better hope his sperm are good and healthy or that will be the last straw, no more smoking pot! This whole infertility thing is starting to really take a toll on me. 
Sorry for going on and on, I'm just sad.


----------



## tekkitten

Ciara, it looks to be on a down slope, but its hard to tell. Thats what is so frustrating about temping, is its so hard to read into when its not complete! Arg!! 

On that note, I've had my temp jump up over the last two days. I am 11 dpo now, and a BFN today when I tested. I know lots of people have a triphasic chart, but I'm hoping my temps stay elevated and indicate something cool :) What do you girls think?

Also, sorry if TMI (stop reading now if you are easily grossed out), but today, when I was checking my CM up near my cervix, a teeny tiny little clot came out :/ It didn't look bright red, more maroon I'd say, and no more than 3mm I would say. Part of me things it could be the super earliest of mc's, but I'm hoping its something due to implantation. Anyhow, it was just really strange!

I dont have any major symptoms (except dreams), but im hoping the blood/temp rise is something good...


----------



## scerena

Had my scan I'm finally on my next injectables cycle :)

*Tallmom*- men seem to be sensitive about SA's but I totally get what you mean :dohh: they couldn't cope being us!
I hope you get good SA results :hugs: when will you get the results???

*Tekkitten* I wouldn't know about that stuff as I don't check my cervix but gosh I hope it's not mc related :hugs: 

*Stinas* thanks hun, how life treating you???

:hi: everyone else :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

Tekkitten... My temp went back up today... ???? Also... I caved and tested this morning... BFN... I'm only 12dpo though so still hoping. Also I am on my 4th day of cervical checking and finding brown cm on my finger after... ??? No AF... No sore breasts... No idea what's going on!!!


----------



## tekkitten

Ciara, I feel your pain!! I'm also 12dpo, and even though I tested yesterday and got a BFN, I wanted to test again today as I'm going to a pub tonight, and wanted to know if having a beer was ok. I just dont want to let on if I AM pregnant, as the whole bloody town knew about the last pregnancy and we know how that turned out :S

Anyhow, I think my eyes played tricks on me at 9dpo test (evap line) and now it looks like maybe an evap line again? faint +?? I have no idea, its driving me bananas!!!

Interesting that your temp went back up! I'll keep an eye on it. Do you know why its an open circle?


----------



## Tallmom2b

ciaramystic- try not to let the charting make you nuts. :) The spotting _could_ be implantation bleeding. If your temps cont. to go up I think that's a good sign :thumbup:

tekkitten- I think if you only have one beer, it won't hurt. Your chart does look quite good! 
Open circles are from taking your temp at a different time than usual. 

Scerena- Congrats on starting your injectables cycles! FX! I still haven't heard the SA results yet. :( I'm going to call at 3 if I haven't heard by then. I know the results were in yesterday, my doc. is just taking his sweet time!


----------



## scerena

Thanks Tallmom :) please update us when you get the results my fx'd for you both :hugs:


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Ciara, I feel your pain!! I'm also 12dpo, and even though I tested yesterday and got a BFN, I wanted to test again today as I'm going to a pub tonight, and wanted to know if having a beer was ok. I just dont want to let on if I AM pregnant, as the whole bloody town knew about the last pregnancy and we know how that turned out :S
> 
> Anyhow, I think my eyes played tricks on me at 9dpo test (evap line) and now it looks like maybe an evap line again? faint +?? I have no idea, its driving me bananas!!!
> 
> Interesting that your temp went back up! I'll keep an eye on it. Do you know why its an open circle?

The open circle means I didn't temp at the same normal time... I only temped like 10 minutes before my normal time but it still gave me an open circle.


----------



## Stinas

Scerena - YAY for injectables!!!!! FX its your cycle! I am routing for you!

Tallmom - Sorry OH is being an ass about the SA....and the weed for that matter lol Men are morons. It would bother me if DH smoked weed....my brother does and it annoys me. I think there comes a point in your life where your too old for that shit. My bro is 30 and I think its a good age to stop. I always imagine a teenager/early 20's guy doing it. When you want to start a family you should be over it. I think its a man thing though...I dk...tried it once in HS and didnt care for it, so im no pro lol 
When will you get the results back?

New ladies - I agree with Tallmom....dont let temping drive you crazy during the TWW. ...its easy for it to, but not worth it. Good luck!


----------



## tekkitten

I'm trying not to let it make me crazy :) I totally just want to know though, ya know? AF is due in 3 days for me, so hopefully I will know one way or another soon enough. I'm going to try and hold off testing until 14 dpo :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- We are definitely on the same page about the weed and how men have a hard time growing out of that habit. All my guy friends do it and my OH does too, luckily he isn't an everyday smoker! Most of my guy friends are, and they are all over 30. Yup, time to grow up! No results back yet from the doc. Found out yesterday they are waiting for the motility part of the test to come in. I SHOULD hear no later than Monday. 

In the mean time i'm on my fifth and final round of clomid. :shrug: I guess you never know! Hot flashes are creeping in today. Kinda glad I'm not going to do the clomid thing again. I think I am going to go back to drinking raspberry leaf tea everyday again.


----------



## scerena

Thanks *Stinas* please cross your fingers tightly for me :hugs:

*Tallmom* I hope you get the results ASAP it's nerve racking waitin on them results :hugs:
Gl with the clomid let's hope this last round is your successful round I'll stay hopefully for you :happydance:

*tekkitten* waiting until 14dpo would be the best thing to do, as you will have a clear result :)


----------



## Stinas

tekkitten - How long have you been TTC? Your chart still looks good. 

Tallmom - I feel like all men are the same! I hope you hear the results soon! Are you going to do IUI if this cycle is a bust? 

Scerena - All fingers and toes are crossed!!....never been uncrossed!

As for me...I picked up my meds for my frozen cycle! Nothing crazy, just pills and the dreaded Progesterone in oil butt shots. NOT looking forward to those. Thank god I have a bubble butt, I feel bad for the skinny asses....that must REALLY hurt! 
For the last 2 days DH has been randomly saying "I want a baby" and then goes on to say its time and why cant it just be easy. I feel soooo guilty...like I want to make it better, but its out of both our hands. I pray sooo hard this frozen cycle works. Ill be fine going through all the meds and injections and procedures, but Its taking a big tole on him emotionally, not to mention financially. This just overall sucks. Pray our frozen cycle works!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - When are you starting your Frozen cycle? And what is the process like, I obviously know nothing about how the FET works...?


----------



## Stinas

Once AF comes I will start the process. I call on CD1, bloodwork on CD3.....then I start taking estrogen tablets, then about 10-15 days(I believe thats what she said) later I will go for more bloods then start progesterone shots and do transfer like 5 days later. Something like that. Its a lot less stressful on the body than a fresh cycle. Only thing thats stressing me out is that you dont find out if your embryo survived the thaw until the day of the transfer. There is a 15% chance it wont. I am just hoping it lasted until day 6 growing and made it to freeze quality, so hopefully its a good one.


----------



## tekkitten

Stinas- I have only been trying a month. I just had a miscarriage on Aug 13, and this was my first cycle. At least I ovulated, which is good!

I'm quite sad though :( Looks life AF is on the way. I had a wee bit of brown spotting tonight, and my 'insides' are swollen. I'm just hoping SO is on board to try again next month. Apparently I am being too clinical about it, which is funny because I literally only talk about conceiving on here. The only thing he has to do is have sex, so I dont understand what his problem is


----------



## Stinas

tekkitten - Just dont get too technical about temping....its just a nice way to find out of you are O or not and most of the time gives you a heads up when AF is coming. 
Men are all the same lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh nice that seems like an easy process. Well much easier than the ful IVF anyways!! And it seems like we're going to be very very close in timing which is awesome :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

After seeing Sammy's post I hesitate to post this... Thoughts and babydust your way...

I have had bad cramps and brown cm for 5 days... I thought for sure I was getting my AF! This morning I woke up and decided to test anywany and I got a faint positive!!! I am going to test again tomorrow... hoping I get a :bfp: I had and increase in the brown cm but I was told by a nurse that it was actually very common... fingers crossed and if I get the darker line I will def post pics... I tried taking one of the faint positive but my phone sucks. I will try with a camera and see if I can get it that way! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## tekkitten

Woot, nice Ciara!! Keep us posted, thats so exciting :D

My temp is on the day down, so pretty sure I'll be seeing AF very soon. At least I now know the basics of charting ;) Thanks for all your help ladies!


----------



## Stinas

Ciaramystic - YAY CONGRATS!!!


----------



## scerena

*Ciara* congrats!!!! I hope you get a darker line on your next test :happydance:

*Stinas* aw thanks you are so sweet :hugs: I have absolutely everything crossed for you :hugs: you deserve your :bfp: so much, hugs to your oh too :hugs: it does take its toll on them and I tend o forget that sometimes :(
COME on af!!!! Can't wait for you to get started :) this next cycle sounds a lot less stressful :hugs:

*Ash* are you doing Ivf or just Stimming on your cycle this time??? 

*Tallmom* how are you hope you're well???

*Thanks or still having me on here ladies even though I'm not charting Anymore *


----------



## ashknowsbest

Tested this morning ... :bfn: from my 6th IUI. I will be doing IVF this time around. 6 IUI's was my insurance companies requirement before they would cover IVF so .... here we go! I will be starting IVF ... in about 21 days once I get my period which hopefully should be in about 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Ciaramystic

I think I had a chemical pregnancy... retested Sunday morning and got a BFN. Been having really bad cramps and medium bleeding with clots. :'( Going to the dr. today to get everything checked out and find out when we can start trying again...


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ciaramystic- So sorry AF showed up, Maybe you had a cyst? Sometimes that can cause a positive pregnancy test. :hugs:

ash- you must be so relieved that you get to go onto IVF finally! I really hope that will do the trick!

Stinas- That sounds like quite the process! It's a miracle that we have these options. We would be shit outta luck if we were TTC like 100 years ago. FX for you! 

Tekkitten- sorry AF got you! I'm sure it will happen for you soon :)

scerena- how are your injectables going?

AFM- No word from the doc yet today. If I don't hear from them by 3 i'm going to call.
Depending on the SA results, I might push to try a IUI cycle, I hope that we could make it work financially.


----------



## Stinas

Ash - Sorry for the BFN, but yay for starting soon!!! 

Ciaramystic - Sorry it was a chemical! 

Scerena - Thank you! You deserve it too! Its ok about not charting.....I gave up once I found out about DH.....I just add my meds now.

Tallmom - I hope you get the results soon!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Okay, so I FINALLY got OHs SA results back, and its pretty good! He has a lot of the little guys (160 million!!) I made my doc repeat that :haha: I know that anything over 60 million is good! WHew!
But on the down side his motility wasnt that great, but since he has SO many sperm the doc isn't worried and thinks I should still be able to conceive naturally. Morphology is okay he said, I didn't ask the percentage. 
I'm relieved and I think OH will be too, haven't told him the results yet, im still at work. 
I feel more optimistic now :)


----------



## scerena

Stinas- good idea I'll add my meds too I did last time forgot about it all this time :) 

Tallmom- all going good hun, my next scan is thurs and hopefully my follicles are growing :)
WOW what a amazing count your oh has :happydance: 

Ash- sorry about your :bfn: :hugs: gl with the Ivf I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

Ciara- sorry to hear that :hugs: I tried straight after my chemical they are very common and a lot of ladies don't even know they have had one so I think it's safe to try that cycle :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - YAYYYY!!!!!!! GREAT NEWS!!! Woohhoo!!! I bet that took a load off! Did he say IUI could be in the future?


----------



## Tallmom2b

He said that he thinks we can conceive naturally. If I had the extra money I might be tempted to try IUI, but for now we are going to see how this cycle goes.
I have to go in for a check up to make sure I'm not getting cysts from the clomid. If everything looks good maybe i'll do a sixth round.


----------



## scerena

When is your check up? Hope all goes well :hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

It sounds like he wants to wait until after this cycle to do the check up. I think I'm going to do a natural cycle after this one. I bought some herbal fertility remedy from bona dea, it's basically red raspberry leaf tincture. Last time I got preggo I was drinking the tea on a regular basis so I figured I'd revisit it:)


----------



## scerena

That's definately worth a shot again then :) isn't raspberry tea meant to help with your lining aswell? Or is it something different???

Anyhow come on this cycle I am hoping you don't need another cycle natural/medicated! Especially with the amount of your oh's :spermy:

We are 3 days apart in cycles :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Yaeee! Cycle buddies! 

Ya raspberry tea is good for lots of things, it's supposed to help with PMS and cramps too.


----------



## scerena

It's always good having a cycle buddy :) how's your cycle going so far? Are you being monitored? (sorry I forgot :dohh: )


----------



## Tallmom2b

Nope, he's not monitoring me. I think the end of next week is when I will O. That's when I have the past two cycles. 
Do you feel like you are going to O soon?


----------



## scerena

Well I go back thurs for my scan when they're hoping I'm ready to trigger so should be the end of next week also :)

At my scan last thurs I had 2 9mm follicles an 1 11mm follicle... And loads of other lol ones (pcos) and a 5.8mm lining :) so hopefully this thurs will be ready to go!

Are you using opk's?

I hope we o around the same time so we can do another tww together :hugs:


----------



## lilyV

sharn - your bro sounds just like mine.... he and wifey said they weren't trying but you never know..

tallmom - I'm sorry your OH is being a douch bag. Hope he smartens up really soon.


----------



## Tallmom2b

scerena- Good luck with your scan this week, I bet you will be ready to trigger! 11mm follicle is pretty big :) I am still doing OPKs, but I've been kind of a slacker with it. But I am going to start up again today and do them daily until I O.

LilyV- Ya, he's been better lately, but still smoking... :( How are you doing?

afm- I had some EWCM today, so I think i'm getting close. Friday is the full moon so I think I will by then :winkwink:


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- sounds like your gearing up to o any day soon :) woooop :happydance: I hope I'm ready to trigger by in a way I want O to be next week (unlikely though will prob be this week) as got my niece and stepdaughter this weekend not really going to be able to bd much at all but what will be will be I guess... Looks like we will be sharing out tww :happydance:

Stinas- I hope your doing okay Hun?????


----------



## Stinas

Hey ladies! I hope you both O soon!!!!!!

I am just waiting for AF. Hopefully this time next week she will show her ugly face!


----------



## Ciaramystic

I'm back!!! Dr. confirmed it was a CP and when he did blood test my hcg was 1 so he said I should cycle as normal... And I do believe I am! He wanted me to wait a cycle before ttc again but I'm too impatient! I'm pretty sure I am about to 'O' and start the 2 week wait. BBT dropped .5 degrees this morning so if it's up tomorrow we'll know... Hoping I get a sticky baby this time!!!


----------



## scerena

Stinas- when af shows do you start your Ivf???


----------



## Stinas

Scerena - When AF shows I will start my frozen transfer...its less drugs than an IVF cycle. I will go on estrogen tablets for a while, then after transfer I will start the dreaded progesterone in oil shots in the butt. blahhhhhh sooooo not looking forward to that part. 

Tallmom - I didnt forget to send you those things....I have been swamped at work lately and sick to top it allllll off. lol


----------



## scerena

Sorry you're feeling sick I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Can't wait for you to get started on your frozen cycle there has been loads of articles here in the uk about frozen cycles being more successful than fresh cycles so fx'd :)


Tallmom- any sign of o yet? Hope you're doing well?


----------



## Stinas

Scerena - I really hope so!!! Im just scared of it not surviving the thaw. I dont think its the greatest embryo, but its all we got right now. We had a perfect hatching embryo that we transfered and an ok blast, they didnt work, so maybe the ok frozen one might? Im just hoping it works....praying.


----------



## lilyV

Tallmom - I'm doing ok. I think I o'd yesterday but we'll see in time. I'm having pains around both ovaries. And honestly if feels like I'm supposed to be having AF, the sides are aching and it feels like I have two bags filled with blood in there, and they're heavy, weighing me down... sounds weird I know.


----------



## scerena

Stinas- I am praying for you too Hun :hugs: I really hope it works for you :hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ciaramystic- sorry to hear :( I hope that you get a sticky baby too! Do you think you've O'd?

Stinas- Hope AF shows up soon for you! I'm praying that you have a nice healthy embryo and you get your BFP this time! I was wondering about that stuff, I thought it might have gotten lost in the mail, thanks for letting me know :)

scerena- I think I'm going to O anyday now, hopefully, it definitely feels like it. 

LilyV- I actually feel the same way around O time lately too. I think it's because of the clomid and my ovaries are extra stimulated. I've been super tired and my lower back is achey and I can "feel" my ovaries. I bet you are going to O soon, if you haven't already! Wow, it seems like a lot of us are Oing around the same time :thumbup:


----------



## scerena

Ill update ou tomorrow to let you know if I'm triggering or not and hopefully we can share the tww :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Here it is ladies!! I'm psyched too, we DTD last night:) Hope to DTD tonight and until I get a temp rise :) BTW, I started drinking raspberry leaf tea and got an early positive OPK ;) 

Scerena- hope they trigger you soon:winkwink:

https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g339/tallaud/photo-3.jpg


----------



## lilyV

I woke up feeling so sick today. I think I have a cold - sore throat, raspy voice, neck glands hurt, sides of my head hurt, ovaries hurt, runny nose, stuffy nose.


----------



## tekkitten

Random question. Do you guys generally have random temps during and just after AF? My temp went up quite high after AF, has since regulated but I was wondering if thats a common chart pattern?


----------



## lilyV

ya mine's done that. i read that it's my temp trying to regulate itself after the progesterone or w/e


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - I know im sooo bad im sorry......I will get them out soon...just been crazy lately! Plus may I mention I am not an early bird and this stupid post office closes beyond early! grrrr! lol
YAY for smileyyyyyyyy!!!!!! FX

Scerena - I hope its your cycle too!!!!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Lilyv- I think you Od, I peeked at your chart and it looks like your temps are rising. Sorry your sick, but that could be a good thing! Your body will be busy fighting off the virus and leave those :spermy: alone :)

Tekkitten - I don't pay much attention to my temps around AF, it's when they start dropping around O time that I start taking notice.

Stinas- no worries, hopefully I won't need them :winkwink:


----------



## lilyV

Tallmom2b - thanks. I took a tylenol 3 hours ago and now I'm having horrible pulling pains in my ovaries. I'm hunched over when I walk and they hurt when I place my butt on a chair. Then the pain subsides. I started laughing earlier bc I was thinking it was time for a tylenol and I realized I had already taken one... oooh :-(


----------



## Stinas

I hope you dont Tallmom!!!


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- yay for o :happydance: we will be in the tww together :happydance:

Lily- I agree it looks like you are ovulating I'm no chart expert but I reacon you are :)

Todays scan:
7.5 lining
1 follicle at 21mm the rest got left behind :happydance:

I triggered and it stung like a bitch!!!

Got to test two weeks today, they recommended every other day bd for :spermy: quality... What do you reacon ladies we usually do every other should I try every day for a change hmmmm??? In thinking I should stick to every other right?
The nurse was so happy everything went smoothly and said "I'll be waiting for your call in two weeks hopefully next time ill be doing your pregnancy scan" Im not getting me hopes up- was just lovely for her to be so positive bless her :)[


----------



## Tallmom2b

Lilyv- I've had that before and sometimes after O your follicle still has a cyst on it and that causes the sharp pain. When that happened to me I went in for ascan and they found a cyst. It eventually went away on its own. The pain will subside soon, it's just because you just Od :)

Scerena- yaaaee! We are in the TWW together :happydance: I don't think everyday would be bad. But I think everyother day would be fine too. Fx!

AFM- my temp went up a bit. I woke up at 6 and took my temp and it was the same as the past two morn. Then I fell back to sleep and took it again when my alarm went off at 6:30. And it was higher. 6:30 is my usual time to temp. Which should I use? 
OH came down with a cold last night so I doubt we will be DTD tonight:(. But hopefully I release that egg today! If not hopefully he feels better by tomorrow!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Tallmom2b said:


> Ciaramystic- sorry to hear :( I hope that you get a sticky baby too! Do you think you've O'd?
> 
> Stinas- Hope AF shows up soon for you! I'm praying that you have a nice healthy embryo and you get your BFP this time! I was wondering about that stuff, I thought it might have gotten lost in the mail, thanks for letting me know :)
> 
> scerena- I think I'm going to O anyday now, hopefully, it definitely feels like it.
> 
> LilyV- I actually feel the same way around O time lately too. I think it's because of the clomid and my ovaries are extra stimulated. I've been super tired and my lower back is achey and I can "feel" my ovaries. I bet you are going to O soon, if you haven't already! Wow, it seems like a lot of us are Oing around the same time :thumbup:

Not yet... I had a big dip in bbt but it's still hasn't had that "big jump"... I'm thinking in the next day or two though because my cm is has increased and is slowing changing to the right consistency. :happydance:


----------



## scerena

I hope your egg releases today *Tallmom* :hugs: and I hope your oh gets better soon also :hugs:

*lily* I hope you ovulate soon then all three of us can be in the tww together :hugs:


----------



## lilyV

Tallmom - how long does this pain last? No dr has ever said I had cysts but one suggested I had one time when I went into ER w all this pain... they couldn't find anything wrong and with the process of elimination, they just deemed the pain to be a result of a cyst that burst... so yeah... The pain is still there and I still have a cold. No chances these could be early preggo symptoms right? Also, would the my high post-o temp be a result of the ovary pain?

scerena - I'm addicted to temping. I want to see what it looks like, you're brave keeping yourself in suspense, lol. but yeah, I hope we all o around the same time and we all get BFPs!!! GL, hon.


----------



## Bravemom

Hi everyone mind if I join to get chart stalked :)xxxx


----------



## scerena

Lily- the reason I'm not temping is because I've been monitored throughout my cycle with scans as I've been Stimming, and I triggered today so I know I'll ovulate in about 36 hours :) 
I know what you mean temping is good when you look at your chart as have everything confirmed :)
Gl ladies we will be sharing the tww :)


----------



## lilyV

oh ok, that's even better for you! FX and prayers this is it for us


----------



## Tallmom2b

Bravemom- welcome :flower: I'll add your chart to list later today:) Hope AF stays away!

Scerena- OH is still sick, but hoping that he feels good enough tonight :haha: 

Lilyv- It can last a couple days. Your chart looks good, your temps are rising so that's a good thing. If the pain gets worse and is unbearable than definitley go see your doc. Are you on clomid or anything? I bet you will start to feel better soon. FX for you!

AFM- I'm still not convinced I Od yet. Really hoping I can DTD tonight to make sure. Patience definitley is the key to TTC...sigh.


----------



## lilyV

Tallmom - yes, I'm on clomid/seraphene. Pain has subsided generously. I still feel a touch when I go to the bathroom. Since last night, I've had cold feet, really cold feet. And today, I've had cold hands and VERY Sweaty palms, even all my fingers are sweating...


----------



## Tallmom2b

Lilyv- it's possible those symptoms are from hormonal changes. Your chart is looking good so far!

AFM- temp went up :happydance: sore BBs have begun and I think I might be getting that virus my OH had. I have a little bit of a sore throat. I've also had a super appetite the past couple days, so maybe I did O two days ago :) hope so because I didn't get to DTD after my positive OPK:(


----------



## lilyV

my temp plummeted today..... darn.... hopefully this isn't the beginning of the end.


----------



## Tallmom2b

I don't think it is the beginning of the end, it's too early for your temp to drop for AF. Maybe it's an implantation dip?!


----------



## Tallmom2b

I bet it will shoot back up tomorrow:)


----------



## lilyV

aww, you're so sweet. I hope so! If it's over 36.61, I say there's still hope for me. 5 dpo is early for implantation... but we'll see I guess. GF thinks I o'd earlier than it says, but again, who knows.


----------



## Tallmom2b

I wouldn't be surprised if it was even higher than it was before it dropped. I think FF was pretty right on with their guess for O date.
Ill be chart stalking you tomorrow.

AFM- my throat is getting more sore. But my uterus is very crampy :shrug:
Hope to get my cross hairs soon.


----------



## lilyV

you're so positive, omg, I LIKE you, Tallmom!!! )))

Now let's not both be disappointed tomorrow ;-)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Lilyv- I'm waiting to see today's temp;)

Scerena- how's the TWW going so far?

My temp shot up today! It was kinda warm in here last night too though:shrug:
I wonder if I have a little bit of a temp from this virus I've got? I don't feel like I do though.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Bravemom- I looked at your chart and it looks like you might have had an implantation dip! Fx!


----------



## lilyV

Tallmom - I woke up at 5:30 either bc I had to pee or bc I was still conjested. I took my temp and it was 36.7. Woke up at 7:05 around the time I typically check my temp and it was 36.74 which is what I noted on the chart. I woke up again at 9am and took my temp, it showed up as 36.67 and then 36.84. Whatever it really is, it's higher than yesterday but definitely not spectacular... fx for both of us!


----------



## Tallmom2b

I knew it would go back up:)
I don't think mine will be as high tomorrow morn. We had a fire in the woodstove last night and it made it like 85 F in our house! I think I'll get my crosshairs tomorrow:happydance:


----------



## tekkitten

I'm currently hoping my temp goes up tomorrow too :D Thinking I might have O'd, if I did it would make my cycle roughly 4 days shorter this month, which would be nice :) It could also have been my body prepping to O, then not, so I guess the next few days will tell!


----------



## lilyV

Tallmom2b - ooooh, yeah, your temp looks fantastic!! O should be behind you.

tekkitten - hope so, gl!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Tekkitten- I'm thinking your temp will go up more tomorrow:)


----------



## tekkitten

I hope so ladies :D I've always had long cycles, so I'm hoping its regulating itself more into a 28 day type thing. That would be awesome!

Thanks!


----------



## Tallmom2b

I switched the analyzer on FF to advanced (which is what they recommend) and FF gave me my crosshairs:happydance: 
It was set to fertility awareness before.


----------



## lilyV

yay!!! FX to all of us!!! )) I hope this month is it!


----------



## scerena

*tallmom* :hi: my tww is going pretty well it's weird as I don't feel like I'm in the tww :haha: not testing my trigger out or anything just going to wait it out :)
How's your tww going???

*tekkitten* I am sure your temp will rise real soon :)

*lily* how's your tww going??

*stinas* how's thing going Hun???


----------



## tekkitten

scerena said:


> *tallmom* :hi: my tww is going pretty well it's weird as I don't feel like I'm in the tww :haha: not testing my trigger out or anything just going to wait it out :)
> How's your tww going???
> 
> *tekkitten* I am sure your temp will rise real soon :)
> 
> *lily* how's your tww going??
> 
> *stinas* how's thing going Hun???

Thank you :D


----------



## lilyV

scerena - now that the pulling in my left ovary has passed. I am a-ok. Symptoms look to be slow to appear. I prob have mild cramping and nothing more. Stalk my Journal if you like. I write my symptoms there too.


----------



## scerena

Okay I'll come stalk :) also feel free to stalk mine if you like :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- sounds like you're being pretty laid back about it, that's good! 
I had a fever yesterday afternoon and all last night, didn't sleep well because my throat is so sore! So I didn't temp this morn. Staying home from work today :)


----------



## scerena

*tallmom* aw I hope you feel better soon bless you :hugs: maybe a pregnancy sign :)

I just feel weird first time I've never felt like I'm in a tww even though I am... How's your tww going??


----------



## tekkitten

Annoying! My temp hasnt shot up yet :S I thought I Od as I had the pain a wee bit, but maybe I didnt? Your body can gear up for an O but not follow through, correct?


----------



## Stinas

Good luck ladies!! We need some BFP's in here ASAP!!!!!

Im just floating around....started spotting today, so maybe AF will be here and I can get on the FET train! Been busy at work so I havent had much time to do anything lately.


----------



## scerena

*tekkitten* yh my body has done that loads :( I hope you o real soon :hugs:

*stinas* yay I hope af arrives ASAP so you can get on with getting your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## lilyV

Stinas is right, we do need some (LOTS) of BFPs! GL ladies and FX!

Tallmom, you and me in the same boat. I'm still sick.


----------



## tekkitten

This was my first month charting before O, so maybe my body does it all the time too! What even causes that?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Lilyv- sorry your still sick:( I had a low grade fever last night, and still have one this morn.

Stinas- I hope AF is right around the corner for you!

Tekkitten- I also have experienced delayed O. Keep DTD, I once Od a week after a positive ovulation test.

No temp for me today due to the fever, this darn cold is hard to get rid of!


----------



## scerena

I hope you feel better soon Hun :hugs:


----------



## lilyV

Tallmom - hope yours does last for wks! I'm in wk 2 now :-(


----------



## Tallmom2b

tekkitten- Looks like you O'd!! :happydance: 

LilyV- when are you testing? I like how your temps are climbing after that little dip!

Scerena- I wish you had a chart to stalk :winkwink: How are you feeling?

Afm- I've kicked the fever I had finally! My temps still seem nice and high. I'm going away for a long weekend and I wont be able to temp :( Tomorrow morn. i'll temp. I hope I'll have a nice surprise when I get to temp again tues. morning! 
No remarkable symptoms so far :(


----------



## scerena

*tallmom* I am starting to wish I had a chart to stalk too :haha: enjoy your long weekend! I am glad that your fever is going :) fx'd that you come back to a nice high temp and a surprise bfp :)

*tekkitten* I agree cross hairs soon :happydance:

*lily* I too can't wait until you test :)

*stinas* I hope all I well???


----------



## lilyV

I'm holding out for the ob/gyn appt on Tuesday afternoon!!!!
And I'm praying I'm preggo... and so I'm hoping my bbt keeps climbing FX FX FX FX


----------



## tekkitten

Yay!

Yep, if I put one more high temp for tomorrow into ff it gives me my crosshairs for cd15! Thats 5 days earlier than last cycle, so thats super cool :) It also makes me 6 dpo tomorrow, when all this time I didnt think I was. Kind of awesome because then the tww is even shorter ;)


----------



## Stinas

FX for all you lovely ladies!!! Im quietly stalking! lol 

Scerena - I am doing good. AF came, so I started taking my estrogen pills. I should be on them for about 2 weeks. I go in around the 16th for bloods and scan, thats when I will find out when I will do my transfer. 
How are you?


----------



## scerena

*stinas* HOW EXCITING!!! I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

*lily* I have everything crossed for Tuesday for you :hugs:

*tekkitten* yay hopefully crosshairs tomorrow then :happydance:


----------



## lilyV

awwwwww, thanks so much, hon!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm trying to do the same, and function, lol


----------



## Tallmom2b

LilyV- Sorry AF got you :hugs: 

tekkitten- Your chart still looks good! Hope those temps stay up :)

Scerena- How's it going?

Stinas- GL this cycle! I'm praying for you! :hugs:

AFM- I think I'm out. I haven't tested but my bbs are getting less sore and i'm super moody. I think AF is right around the corner. I hope she doesn't kick my butt like she did last time...


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- thanks Hun I'm doing good feel like af will be here this week though :grr: I hope the :witch: stays away for the both of us :hugs:

*lily* sorry af got you :hugs:


----------



## tekkitten

Thank ya! I hope so too :)

Just so funny because I thought I was 10dpo today, but now I am only 7. My timing is exactly the same for either day though, so I guess I will just have to wait and see!


----------



## Stinas

How are you ladies?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- I hope AF stays away for you too! 

Tekkitten- I think ff has it right, it looks to me that you are 7dpo.
Any symptoms?

Hi Stinas :hi: 

AFM- my temp went up today! I am thinking I'm 12dpo and not 14dpo. But guess we will see!


----------



## scerena

Thanks Hun :hugs: hoping af stays away for you too :hugs:

Got everything crossed for you :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

Okay "Chart Stalkers" I have a crazy thing for you all to look at... First a little background... My Grandmother had 2 sets of fraternal twins and 1 set of identical. So hyper ovulation runs in my family... Now this cycle I have had two temp dips... never happened before... kind of wondering if I didn't inherit the gene from my grandmother through my mother!!! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2012-10-19&mode=a&ts=1349870205&u=


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ciaramystic- I think it's very possible that you could have twins, doesn't it skip a generation? But, it's too early to have an implantation dip at 3dpo. Implantation usually occurs after 6 or 7 DPO. 
Fx for you!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Tallmom2b said:


> Ciaramystic- I think it's very possible that you could have twins, doesn't it skip a generation? But, it's too early to have an implantation dip at 3dpo. Implantation usually occurs after 6 or 7 DPO.
> Fx for you!


That's exactly why I thought whoa... Since it can't be an implantation dip at 3dpo is it possible it was a second ovulation??? Too weird... I guess it's going to be a wait and see! I had a slight dip at 6dpo that could have been implantation. I'm going to wait and see if there is a second slight dip that could indicate a second possible implantation. Wouldn't that be crazy??? I have scoured the internet looking for a hyper ovulation chart to compare but with no luck! I read that until the first egg implants and sends out the hormone to your ovaries to stop releasing eggs it is possible for them to keep releasing until then...


----------



## tekkitten

Ok, for some weird reason the chart you posted is showing up as mine on my computer. Do you have another link to it? I am curious :D


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Ok, for some weird reason the chart you posted is showing up as mine on my computer. Do you have another link to it? I am curious :D



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fb9dc

Hopefully that works for you!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ciaramystic- Some dips and rises are pretty typical in the tww. It's the dips that are often very close to the baseline that are the implantation dips. It's hard to tell sometimes. Not everyone has an implantation dip. Another thing to look for is a triphasic chart. Which is low temps before O, higher temps after O and if implantation occurs there could be another higher set of temps. Try not to obsess too much about your chart. It just gives you a general, often vague idea of what's happening. :)


----------



## tekkitten

Yes, I think there are just so many variables when it comes to charting! Do you temp orally? I know doing it that way especially it tends to fluctuate a lot :S


----------



## Tallmom2b

No AF yet :) But I am thinking I am 13dpo today. Temp went down a bit more, not much though. No my hopes are back up again. I think I'll test sat morn if AF still hasn't shown. I just really don't want to see another bfn!

Scerena- is AF still staying away for you?


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Yes, I think there are just so many variables when it comes to charting! Do you temp orally? I know doing it that way especially it tends to fluctuate a lot :S

I temp vaginally and at the same time everyday... I set my alarm and take it... even on weekends. We've been ttc for 9 months so I'm to the point where I am anal about it! LOL!!! It rose again today so I've definitely got my fingers crossed... as for the multiples thing, I would be happy just finding out I was pregnant with a sticky! All this time I've been temping I've never seen a dip that close to O so it was really weird. Maybe that is my sign that it's going to happen this time... :thumbup:


----------



## Ciaramystic

Tallmom2b said:


> No AF yet :) But I am thinking I am 13dpo today. Temp went down a bit more, not much though. No my hopes are back up again. I think I'll test sat morn if AF still hasn't shown. I just really don't want to see another bfn!
> 
> Scerena- is AF still staying away for you?

Fingers crossed for you that the :witch: stays away and you get a :bfp:


----------



## tekkitten

I hope its a sign :D And that method of temping is much more reliable. Fingers xed for you!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

tekkitten- your chart is looking better and better everyday! FX!

Ciaramystic- I can't seem to get the link to your chart to work :( 

I REALLY hope my temp is still high tomorrow morn! I'll be more excited if it is :)


----------



## tekkitten

Tallmom - I hope your chart is still high temp as well :D What cd are you on?

I'm not having any symptoms, so even though my chart is looking good I still have my doubts as to a bfp this cycle. It is pretty neat looking though, most certainly better than last months


----------



## scerena

*tekkitten* gl :dust: I hope that af stays away :hugs:

*tallmom* I hope that you wake with another high temp :hugs:

*ciaramystic* sorry I can see your chart :hugs:

I'm 15days past trigger today so around 14dpo so expecting af anytime now... SCARED as I feel like she is on her way!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Scerena... hang on to hope... it's not over til she rears her ugly head!!!

Feeling horrible the last few days... major head cold type symptoms... also very, very sleepy. Trying to stay optimistic and hoping it's a good sign... I feel like AF is coming though. :( Took a test this a.m. and it was BFN... I am only 9dpo though...


----------



## scerena

*ciara* aw thanks Hun :hugs: 9dpo is real early so don't worry about that test- I hope you see a :bfp: in a few days :hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Temp took a big drop:( 
Pretty sure I'm out :cry:
What a shit day this has been, OH was being a great big prick to me this morn. 
Sigh.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ciaramystic- your chart is looking great!


----------



## tekkitten

Erg! Ok, my temp took a huuuuuge drop today, but I am not sure how exactly to account for things in my chart.

Basically, I am totally congested and stuffed up, so normally I sleep with my mouth closed. Last night I slept with it open. I also had less blankets than usual. When I took my temp at the normal time it dropped to 97.48! I took it 3 hours later (stayed in bed) and it was 98.38. Either way, it dropped, its just a matter of how much?

What do you ladies think? I just put it in as an unusual time, and met somewhere in the middle. 

And does temping vaginally give you same results as a closed mouth morning temp? If so, I think I might just switch methods lol


----------



## Tallmom2b

tekkitten, sorry AF got you :( 

scerena- how are you?

Looks like i'm taking a break from clomid this cycle. I need to go for a check up before my doc will let me do a sixth round. I'm wondering if my body will be able to have a regular cycle on its own... or will I be waiting 60 days to O like the days before clomid...


----------



## Ciaramystic

AF got me... it's a very light though. Could be why my chart was so off the wall. My body must have done a good job at cleansing itself after my mc. I wasn't planning to wait a cycle like my dr. suggested to ttc but mother nature chose for me... I'm sure my dr. will be happy about that. I'm going to start taking Vitex and Red Rasberry Leaf on top of my daily vitamin and folic acid and see if that helps at all. Both V and R are supposed to be great for fertility and mc avoidance! Anyone ever take either of those herbs???


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Erg! Ok, my temp took a huuuuuge drop today, but I am not sure how exactly to account for things in my chart.
> 
> Basically, I am totally congested and stuffed up, so normally I sleep with my mouth closed. Last night I slept with it open. I also had less blankets than usual. When I took my temp at the normal time it dropped to 97.48! I took it 3 hours later (stayed in bed) and it was 98.38. Either way, it dropped, its just a matter of how much?
> 
> What do you ladies think? I just put it in as an unusual time, and met somewhere in the middle.
> 
> And does temping vaginally give you same results as a closed mouth morning temp? If so, I think I might just switch methods lol


I've always vaginally temped and no matter how warm/cold it is in my house my temps are consistent and accurate. I would definitely recommend switching. As you can see from my chart. I went from 98.2 to 97.7 and it was because my AF had arrived. It's always gave me an exact O date as well.


----------



## Ciaramystic

Tallmom2b said:


> tekkitten, sorry AF got you :(
> 
> scerena- how are you?
> 
> Looks like i'm taking a break from clomid this cycle. I need to go for a check up before my doc will let me do a sixth round. I'm wondering if my body will be able to have a regular cycle on its own... or will I be waiting 60 days to O like the days before clomid...


FX'd that your body does it on it's own...


----------



## scerena

Sorry af got you ladies too- she got me Saturday- I'm cd4 on my last round of injectables and then it's onto Ivf...


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Erg! Ok, my temp took a huuuuuge drop today, but I am not sure how exactly to account for things in my chart.
> 
> Basically, I am totally congested and stuffed up, so normally I sleep with my mouth closed. Last night I slept with it open. I also had less blankets than usual. When I took my temp at the normal time it dropped to 97.48! I took it 3 hours later (stayed in bed) and it was 98.38. Either way, it dropped, its just a matter of how much?
> 
> What do you ladies think? I just put it in as an unusual time, and met somewhere in the middle.
> 
> And does temping vaginally give you same results as a closed mouth morning temp? If so, I think I might just switch methods lol

Ha! I just looked at your chart and we are on the same track!!! Hopefully we both get our BFP's this cycle!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

scerena said:


> Sorry af got you ladies too- she got me Saturday- I'm cd4 on my last round of injectables and then it's onto Ivf...

I'm sorry AF got you too... :growlmad: Hopefully we'll all get our BFP's this month!!! Looks like we'll all be close and doing the ttw together. I'm so glad we have the support of each other to get through this. :dust: to us all!!!


----------



## scerena

*ciara* thank you, you are right we are all real close in cycles and hopefully we will all ovulate around the same time :)
It's great having ladies to share the tww with :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Scerena I'm sorry AF got you!! Good luck with your next IUI and if it doesn't work at least you have a plan and ivf has great success rates.


----------



## scerena

*ash* thanks Hun :hugs: we do TI and then if we want we can do three iui's after but no point wasting more time they agree Ivf- I think I'll be having a few months break to set up Ivf etc if this doesn't work :)

How are you doing? I see you are getting started with the Ivf :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm doing pretty good, yes I started with my IVF. I've been on lupron for 9 days ... tonight will be 10. Just waiting for my period to show up so that I can start with the stiming medications and get this show on the road. Lots of waiting for now.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ciara- I'm taking red raspberry leaf this cycle too. I think it helps. But with any herb it can take awhile to kick in, 3-6 mo. Vitex definitely takes awhile to kick in. I prefer tea and tincture form for the red raspberry leaf. :)
Hope this cycle is it for us all!


----------



## tekkitten

Ciaramystic said:


> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> Erg! Ok, my temp took a huuuuuge drop today, but I am not sure how exactly to account for things in my chart.
> 
> Basically, I am totally congested and stuffed up, so normally I sleep with my mouth closed. Last night I slept with it open. I also had less blankets than usual. When I took my temp at the normal time it dropped to 97.48! I took it 3 hours later (stayed in bed) and it was 98.38. Either way, it dropped, its just a matter of how much?
> 
> What do you ladies think? I just put it in as an unusual time, and met somewhere in the middle.
> 
> And does temping vaginally give you same results as a closed mouth morning temp? If so, I think I might just switch methods lol
> 
> Ha! I just looked at your chart and we are on the same track!!! Hopefully we both get our BFP's this cycle!!!Click to expand...

Wooo! I hope so too :D It's always good to look at the positives, like "I have a cycle buddy now!"


----------



## scerena

*tallmom* is this a natural cycle for you???


----------



## sharnw

Sorry af arrived again girls :hugs: :hugs:
*Scerena* I got FX tightly for you to conceive with this last round of injectables,
*Tallmom and Ciara* I drank a fertily tea when I got pg, it had vitex an raspberry leaf in it :) I only drank it for 2 days, as I found out that Its not supposed to be taken with clomid. Ooopppss lol. But hey it must'v worked?? :huh:
*Ash* I hope your IVF works 1st go FX
*And I hope all you ladies* O around the same time to share the tww together...
<3<3


----------



## Stinas

Sorry AF got you ladies! This whole TTC process sucks.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- yup, on a natural cycle, I'm kinda enjoying it so far ;)

Sharn- good to see you are doing well :hugs:
Ya, I had been drinking raspberry leaf tea on a regular basis when we were first TTC, actually it was more NTNP. And I got pregnant. So I'm back to using the raspberry leaf tea again, especially since I'm not on clomid this cycle. 
Hope it works!


----------



## sharnw

tallmom I bet the no hot flashes are a relief :)
Yay go raspberry leaf :wohoo: bfp bfp :thumbup:


----------



## Stinas

Sharn - I cant believe your 18 weeks already?! crazy!


----------



## sharnw

Stinas, I know its crazy isnt it lol. 
how have you been?


----------



## Stinas

Time flew!!!!
I am good. Doing my frozen transfer next wed. So excited but scared for that. Other than that I am keeping busy with work. 
How are you feeling?


----------



## sharnw

I had bad migranes last week. I had to take time off work. It was horrible. All ok this week. 
Wow cant wait for next weds for you, so excited for your transfer :D


----------



## scerena

*sharn* thank you Hun :hugs: wow I can't believe how quickly your pregnancy has gone either! When's your scan to find out babies gender??? Are you finding out???

*tallmom* I am glad you're finding your no meds cycle relaxing :) I hope you get your surprise this cycle bless you :hugs:

*stinas* so excited for next weds for you hunni :hugs:

*ladies I'm so scared this cycle then a break before Ivf I am finding it hard to process to be honest... The egg sharing probably won't be until a few months into next year so it's all kind of scary having a long natural break, argh just wish I could get my bfp ASAP!

  ladies*


----------



## sharnw

scerena- I find out in 11 days. OH has missed out on the 12 week 1, he had to work :( But he will be here for this scan :)
I hope you get your bfp this cycle :hugs: :dust::dust:


----------



## scerena

*sharn* are you going to did out the sex of your baby??? Aw thanks Hun :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Will find out in 11 days :)


----------



## scerena

I would wanna find out too then you can get coloured stuff in :) have you took a guess wether you think you have a girl or boy???


----------



## sharnw

Yes exactly what your thinking scerena, what colours to buy :)
Ahhh all always guessed boy. But some days I think girl x


----------



## tekkitten

Lol, flip flop feelings?

Its so hard to tell, isn't it? They say 70 percent of moms are correct in guessing the gender, but its so hard to settle on a decision...


----------



## sharnw

Lol yes I cant make my mind up :p


----------



## Tallmom2b

sharn- my vote is that it's a boy :) 

I'm trying to decide if I want to temp this cycle, i'm really curious to see what my body does...


----------



## scerena

Go for it *tallmom* and temp just so you can see what your body does???

*sharn* I'm with tallmom and guessing a boy too :)


----------



## sharnw

Tallmom, temp :)
I wish I temped before my bfp, If only I knew what my body was doing 

Thanks ladies, <3


----------



## Tallmom2b

Okay, maybe I'll start temping tomorrow morn. I was going to start a couple days ago but I've gotten out of the habit now. I'll try not to forget ;)


----------



## TWINKLES80

Can you please stalk my chart and chime in on my chart? I got two + opk's so I'm so confused!!

Any idea when i o'd?


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3bcf1c//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## tekkitten

I would think CD22, provided your temp stays up for 2 more days :D :flower:


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> I would think CD22, provided your temp stays up for 2 more days :D :flower:

Thanks kitten! I made myself more confused this am woke up several times 230, 4, 5 then 6. Stayed in bed doing nothing but temp was 98.2 at 6, 97.7 at 5.
I normally wake up at 6 so I used that. 

I guess all I can do is wait!! What's new lol. 

Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## tekkitten

I am about 5-6 days from O I think :) I've only just started temping a couple months ago, and the last two were at cd20 and cd18. I think I am cd13 right now, so its coming up!

And yes, just use the time you usually get up. As long as you didnt do anything but lay there it should be all good :) Sometimes I get weird readings, and i take it again and its up by .4 or something! Crazy I tell ya


----------



## Ciaramystic

TWINKLES80 said:


> Can you please stalk my chart and chime in on my chart? I got two + opk's so I'm so confused!!
> 
> Any idea when i o'd?
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3bcf1c//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Looks like you O'd on cycle day 22... if you want your chart to reflect that I would go in and manually change it :thumbup: I had the same thing happen to me this month wear my temp dipped, shot up, then dipped and shot up again. Some times you can get a false positive opk...


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> I am about 5-6 days from O I think :) I've only just started temping a couple months ago, and the last two were at cd20 and cd18. I think I am cd13 right now, so its coming up!
> 
> And yes, just use the time you usually get up. As long as you didnt do anything but lay there it should be all good :) Sometimes I get weird readings, and i take it again and its up by .4 or something! Crazy I tell ya




Ciaramystic said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> Can you please stalk my chart and chime in on my chart? I got two + opk's so I'm so confused!!
> 
> Any idea when i o'd?
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3bcf1c//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Looks like you O'd on cycle day 22... if you want your chart to reflect that I would go in and manually change it :thumbup: I had the same thing happen to me this month wear my temp dipped, shot up, then dipped and shot up again. Some times you can get a false positive opk...Click to expand...

Thanks Mystic! It's def a confusing month.. no sore bb's for once.. weird. I wish I could just "not think about it" like everyone says!!! 

buckets of baby dust to us both!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hey ladies :hi: 

Stinas- How are you doing?

Scerena- How are things coming along? 

I have been a slacker taking my temp this cycle. I kinda am wondering if I missed my LH surge? :shrug:
I'm not trying very hard this cycle... I think i'm burnt out :(


----------



## scerena

:hi: *tallmom* :) had a scan yesterday..,
8.9 lining
21mm follicle

TRIGGERED :happydance: 

Bless I hope you didn't miss your surge :hugs: how often are you bd'ing??

*stinas* yes how are you???


----------



## wontgiveup

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...w-chart-new-start-nov-dec-testers-anyone.html


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom & Scerena - I am good.....the hurricane hit us pretty good, so no power here. We have a generator, which is powering wifi, cable, fridge, subpump and a lamp lol We are camping out in the basement because its warmer down here. I guess I cant complain because South Jersey was just torn apart...its a shame. Besides the storm, had a bunch of cramping last night....I have a little bit of a good feeling, but then again, I refuse to put my hopes up. Blood test is friday....I dont know if I will get around to testing before then. 

How are you ladies?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- FX for you! I don't think I o'd, i'm hoping to get into see my doc soon, to see if my body is even gearing up to O right now. I might have to sit out a long cycle before doing a 6th round of clomid.

Stinas- FX for you too!!! I hope to be hearing some good news from you soon!
Glad Sandy didn't hit your home too badly. We just got some wind and rain and high surf up here in Maine, no biggy. Please keep us posted on Friday :hugs:

Won't give up- It looks like you already had your LH surge, I'd say keep bding until your temp stays up for another day or two. I bet you'll O soon :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Tallmom2b said:


> Scerena- FX for you! I don't think I o'd, i'm hoping to get into see my doc soon, to see if my body is even gearing up to O right now. I might have to sit out a long cycle before doing a 6th round of clomid.
> 
> Stinas- FX for you too!!! I hope to be hearing some good news from you soon!
> Glad Sandy didn't hit your home too badly. We just got some wind and rain and high surf up here in Maine, no biggy. Please keep us posted on Friday :hugs:
> 
> Won't give up- It looks like you already had your LH surge, I'd say keep bding until your temp stays up for another day or two. I bet you'll O soon :)

Ty for checking it out :)


----------



## tekkitten

Wooo! I think I Od yesterday, as my temp went up. It seems like it might be a slow rise. If I did O yesterday, that means I managed to BD O-2, O-1, and O day  Very unusual for me, but something about this month just pumped up the volume so to speak.

Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> Wooo! I think I Od yesterday, as my temp went up. It seems like it might be a slow rise. If I did O yesterday, that means I managed to BD O-2, O-1, and O day  Very unusual for me, but something about this month just pumped up the volume so to speak.
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well!

Yay Kitten!! :thumbup:

I on the other hand is still confused... lol about which dpo i am! Hoping witch doesn't show.. but feeling crampy =( and bfn today.. 

so we will see!! happy two week wait!!


----------



## lilyV

can someone please look at my chart and tell me when the f I've O'd? FF keeps jumping btw cd16 and cd19. THANKS.


----------



## TWINKLES80

lilyV said:


> can someone please look at my chart and tell me when the f I've O'd? FF keeps jumping btw cd16 and cd19. THANKS.

Hi Lily! 

I'm thinking between 16 and 17th. Did you do opks?


----------



## tekkitten

I would almost say cd16, if you took out the two open circles all of your points would be above the cover line... its a tricky though!


----------



## lilyV

no i havent started those yet. never used them before but gf just got preggo after first try w them and so she gave me the rest to try. still dunno how to read them, lol.


----------



## lilyV

tekkitten said:


> I would almost say cd16, if you took out the two open circles all of your points would be above the cover line... its a tricky though!

We could safely take out the two open points as they were taken at 10am and 11am. I test around 7am each morning.

Ok so I discarded them but FF still shows cd19. bah. this isn't the first time FF played around w the days.


----------



## sharnw

:hi: lovely ladies! I havent been on here much.

*Wontgiveup* Happy BD :thumbup:

*Lily *you got your BD covered :) I would probably say 16 too?..

*Scerena *I know you wanted to know when my scan was.. I've been and gone lol, It turns out LO is a girl and scan went well.
FX for you and *Stinas* 

*Tallmom* I hope you O soon and have a long cycle, due to a bfp :)

*Kitten* I hope you have a fast tww and this is it for you

*Twinkles *FX af WONT show :af:

*Ash *how are you going???


----------



## wontgiveup

I Think I od :happydance: What do you all see? 
Im only jumpin up and down cause hubby is sick so BDn hasnt happened but if my chart is right then I did bd 2 days prier to the day :)
 



Attached Files:







chartchartchart.png
File size: 18 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TWINKLES80

lilyV said:


> no i havent started those yet. never used them before but gf just got preggo after first try w them and so she gave me the rest to try. still dunno how to read them, lol.

Just remember the second line has to be darker or just as dark as the control line. I wish someone told me this before... because I thought it was positive for so many days!! 

If you have the cash.. smiley faces are always easier to read!!!


----------



## TWINKLES80

sharnw said:


> :hi: lovely ladies! I havent been on here much.
> 
> *Wontgiveup* Happy BD :thumbup:
> 
> *Lily *you got your BD covered :) I would probably say 16 too?..
> 
> *Scerena *I know you wanted to know when my scan was.. I've been and gone lol, It turns out LO is a girl and scan went well.
> FX for you and *Stinas*
> 
> *Tallmom* I hope you O soon and have a long cycle, due to a bfp :)
> 
> *Kitten* I hope you have a fast tww and this is it for you
> 
> *Twinkles *FX af WONT show :af:
> 
> *Ash *how are you going???

Thanks Sharn!!! congrats on your baby ;)


----------



## tekkitten

Thanks Sharn :D I hope it goes fast as well. I know I did everything "right", I hope it works ;)


----------



## lilyV

TWINKLES80 said:


> lilyV said:
> 
> 
> no i havent started those yet. never used them before but gf just got preggo after first try w them and so she gave me the rest to try. still dunno how to read them, lol.
> 
> Just remember the second line has to be darker or just as dark as the control line. I wish someone told me this before... because I thought it was positive for so many days!!
> 
> If you have the cash.. smiley faces are always easier to read!!!Click to expand...

lol, thanks SO SO MUCH!!! and so when it's dark or darker, I'm ovulating?


----------



## tekkitten

Yes, it has to be as dark as the control line, or darker. I can post a pic if you want? Although not everyones get as dark as mine :)


----------



## lilyV

yes please  if you could show and explain a variety, that'd be better


----------



## tekkitten

lilyV said:


> yes please  if you could show and explain a variety, that'd be better

Ok! Try looking at #13 on https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html . Heres a pic of a positive one of mine (along with a negative hpt, as I was waiting for my hcg to drop and to ovulate)
 



Attached Files:







IMG00301-20120901-1450.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TWINKLES80

lilyV said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilyV said:
> 
> 
> no i havent started those yet. never used them before but gf just got preggo after first try w them and so she gave me the rest to try. still dunno how to read them, lol.
> 
> Just remember the second line has to be darker or just as dark as the control line. I wish someone told me this before... because I thought it was positive for so many days!!
> 
> If you have the cash.. smiley faces are always easier to read!!!Click to expand...
> 
> lol, thanks SO SO MUCH!!! and so when it's dark or darker, I'm ovulating?Click to expand...


Hi Lily:

I'm no expert but from my extensive research once you get a positive opk meaning darker than control line or just as dark, your body is gearing up for ovulation. They say it takes between 24 to 72 hours I believe that your eggie will drop. 

The only way to verify if you actually ovulated is to bbt temp and when you see your temp to up that means you ovulated. They say you can get a positive opk but not actually ovulate but it's not too common if you're regular? 

But I just saw your sig that you do temp ... So you're good :)

I hope this helps! :happydance:


----------



## lilyV

*tekkitten *- wicked, thanks so much, you made this so easy for me!!! I even checked out more of the site and bookmarked it, whoo hoo!

*TWINKLES80 * - thanks so much, hon! Yes, I def temp, lol. FF has gone super screwy on me twice, this month inc. But ultimately, either I'm going to be preggo or not - I'd just have to wait it out and see if AF stays away. FX that happens!!


----------



## tekkitten

I love that site  It was super fab when I was first starting opks, lots of info!


Woo, got my crosshairs today! I had a slow rise this month it looks like, which isnt a pattern I have seen before. I generally have a dip then a large rise.


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> I love that site  It was super fab when I was first starting opks, lots of info!
> 
> 
> Woo, got my crosshairs today! I had a slow rise this month it looks like, which isnt a pattern I have seen before. I generally have a dip then a large rise.

Yay on the crosshairs kitten... pretty distinct rise.. lucky ducky..! i'm still confused as to when i o'd so technically i STILL don't know what dpo i am could be dpo11 or dpo 13.. 

bfn today, temp stayed up.. still hoping... :happydance:


----------



## suffolksazzle

Hey all, can I join you all in chart stalking!?


----------



## TWINKLES80

suffolksazzle said:


> Hey all, can I join you all in chart stalking!?

Hi Suffolk! I think we're on the same wait list! =) beautiful chart so far!! 

BFN today at 13dpo today.. i think.. here's my crazy chart this month! Any input?!! 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## suffolksazzle

Hey twinkles, awesome looking chart you have. Surprised you got a bfn, surely you must get your BFP soon!


----------



## TWINKLES80

suffolksazzle said:


> Hey twinkles, awesome looking chart you have. Surprised you got a bfn, surely you must get your BFP soon!

Thank you for looking at it Suffolk! You give me hope! Hopefully, but maybe I'm only 9dpo so still hoping!!


----------



## lilyV

*tekkitten *- the start looks good though the egg would implant btw 6-12dpo. GL hon

*TWINKLES80 *- HMMM. Maybe its too early for you to test? Your chart looks incredible, GL!!


----------



## tekkitten

Thanks lily! heres hoping!

My bbs are sore today, 5 days earlier than usual. Im happy bc that means the progesterone is good, I think!?!


----------



## lilyV

ya I think that would be it (I'm no dr though, haha)


----------



## Ciaramystic

I'm back on the tww... According to FF I am 4dpo but it was a second dip... the first would put me at 6dpo so idk... What do you think? Also, my temp shot up to 98.7 this morning and in all of my charting it has NEVER been that high... good sign????

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fb9dc/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Thanks lily! heres hoping!
> 
> My bbs are sore today, 5 days earlier than usual. Im happy bc that means the progesterone is good, I think!?!

Your chart looks VERY promising!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## tekkitten

Thanks! Although that huge temp spike today? I think it was bc our room is so hot :S Turned on the heat and it went a little overboard haha  I guess we'll see tomorrow! and the next day, and so forth...

How are things with you??


----------



## tekkitten

Ciaramystic said:


> I'm back on the tww... According to FF I am 4dpo but it was a second dip... the first would put me at 6dpo so idk... What do you think? Also, my temp shot up to 98.7 this morning and in all of my charting it has NEVER been that high... good sign????
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fb9dc/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

I think higher than normal temps could be a good sign! I guess see if they stay up and make a triphasic pattern. I hope so!:happydance:


----------



## wontgiveup

tekkitten said:


> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> I'm back on the tww... According to FF I am 4dpo but it was a second dip... the first would put me at 6dpo so idk... What do you think? Also, my temp shot up to 98.7 this morning and in all of my charting it has NEVER been that high... good sign????
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fb9dc/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> I think higher than normal temps could be a good sign! I guess see if they stay up and make a triphasic pattern. I hope so!:happydance:Click to expand...

Grl come on over to are thread lol im stalking lmao Hopeing for the best for you this cycle. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...hart-new-start-nov-dec-testers-anyone-13.html


----------



## wontgiveup

Thats a good spike


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> I'm back on the tww... According to FF I am 4dpo but it was a second dip... the first would put me at 6dpo so idk... What do you think? Also, my temp shot up to 98.7 this morning and in all of my charting it has NEVER been that high... good sign????
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fb9dc/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> I think higher than normal temps could be a good sign! I guess see if they stay up and make a triphasic pattern. I hope so!:happydance:Click to expand...

It dropped to 98.4 today... still way higher then normal... that is a high temp from a normal chart and it's a low on this one ??? :happydance: Your spike looks lovely!!! I'm hoping tmrw (6dpo) there will be a lovely spikeon mine as well. The thing that has me most excited is last night I had a couple sharp pains in my right side right by my hip bone. Had me doubled over... I looked at my DH and was like whoa... for that amount of pain it better have been a little sticky bean burrowing in for the winter!!! FX's for our BFP's!!!!


----------



## tekkitten

I hope this is it girly  I had some really weird cramps last night. This month my usual symptoms have been happening at far different times!

And my second high temp today... I turned the heat down in the room, and its higher. Hmmm. I have never woken up with a temp that high before, even when I had the heat on earlier in the cycle. I even subtly asked SO this morning "so i turned the heat down in here last night. Does it feel better?" and he said yes, that it was much cooler and normal 

I'm trying to keep the nitty gritty stuff from him right now, thats what BnB is for!


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> I hope this is it girly  I had some really weird cramps last night. This month my usual symptoms have been happening at far different times!
> 
> And my second high temp today... I turned the heat down in the room, and its higher. Hmmm. I have never woken up with a temp that high before, even when I had the heat on earlier in the cycle. I even subtly asked SO this morning "so i turned the heat down in here last night. Does it feel better?" and he said yes, that it was much cooler and normal
> 
> I'm trying to keep the nitty gritty stuff from him right now, thats what BnB is for!

Oh my gosh I am getting SO excited for you!!!!!!!! That is a SUPER high temp!!!! Now you know for sure it wasn't because you turned the heat up... I"m thinking your body is just cooking up a little one!!!!!!! What day are you going to test???? I hope my temp looks as amazing as yours tomorrow morning!!!!


----------



## bazzb

please anyone feel free to look at my chart. FF said ovulation was cd 32 bt it changed today and now it says it could be anywhere between 32-44 lol

thanks!


----------



## Ciaramystic

bazzb said:


> please anyone feel free to look at my chart. FF said ovulation was cd 32 bt it changed today and now it says it could be anywhere between 32-44 lol
> 
> thanks!

I think it was wrong on cd 32 because your temps dipped back down... I believe it happened later but the reason it isn't registering is because you have it marked as a negative opk reading on the 39th. Remove that negative reading and I think it will give you an O day of the 40th...


----------



## bazzb

you rock! thanks lady~!
you were close they say cd 39, i wish it was 40 as be BD that day lol


----------



## Ciaramystic

bazzb said:


> you rock! thanks lady~!
> you were close they say cd 39, i wish it was 40 as be BD that day lol

Sometimes you just can't trust those opk's!!! :winkwink: FX's for you!!!


----------



## bazzb

Ciaramystic said:


> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> you rock! thanks lady~!
> you were close they say cd 39, i wish it was 40 as be BD that day lol
> 
> Sometimes you just can't trust those opk's!!! :winkwink: FX's for you!!!Click to expand...

thanks :thumbup:
they were from the dollar store so! I doubt i caught the egg though but you never know! I will let you know


----------



## tekkitten

I'm trying not to get excited  I could be fighting a cold or something too. And I am Always going to suspect it because the rise happened the day I turned the heat up in my room lol, even if I turn it back down ;) I guess we'll see what happens tomorrow!

I also have my doubts because if the temp spiked at 5dpo I probably would have had a pos test this morning? I tested today (7 dpo) and it was negative. I'll keep testing though bc I have lots of tests!


----------



## wontgiveup

Ladys Have you ever heard of days of Positive OPKs and then no TempRise, My Post o temps normaly start at 96.8-97.3, But my temps have been at 96.8 and 96.7 the last few days. Last cycle it took forever for my temps to drop back down so maybe thats whats messing this chart up IDK? can you take a look for me please
 



Attached Files:







charthelp.jpg
File size: 69 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wontgiveup

I guess ill just have to wait and see if crosshairs are drawn with in the next 3 days.


----------



## tekkitten

It will likely rise girl :) Mine take 2-3 days after last positive opk to rise, take a look at my chart if you want, this month and last month both reflect that.

Edit: This month it took 2 days, last month 3 days! Apparently that can be normal <3


----------



## wontgiveup

tekkitten said:


> It will likely rise girl :) Mine take 2-3 days after last positive opk to rise, take a look at my chart if you want, this month and last month both reflect that.
> 
> Edit: This month it took 2 days, last month 3 days! Apparently that can be normal <3

Oh TY you have eased my mine, Boobs hurt so thats a good sign they normaly do after o. :dust:


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> I'm trying not to get excited  I could be fighting a cold or something too. And I am Always going to suspect it because the rise happened the day I turned the heat up in my room lol, even if I turn it back down ;) I guess we'll see what happens tomorrow!
> 
> I also have my doubts because if the temp spiked at 5dpo I probably would have had a pos test this morning? I tested today (7 dpo) and it was negative. I'll keep testing though bc I have lots of tests!

Mine rose early too so hoping it's a good sign for us both!!! I am finally holding off a little on testing... the last 3 cycles I tested WAY too early and ended up having an abundance of negatives. I think I am going to test on Friday which would be 8dpo (if my temps stay high) so it's still way too early but I had coupons for FRER's so I have an abundance too LOL!!! That should be 10dpo for you!!! When are you planning on testing again???


----------



## Ciaramystic

wontgiveup said:


> Ladys Have you ever heard of days of Positive OPKs and then no TempRise, My Post o temps normaly start at 96.8-97.3, But my temps have been at 96.8 and 96.7 the last few days. Last cycle it took forever for my temps to drop back down so maybe thats whats messing this chart up IDK? can you take a look for me please

Positive opk's are from an LH surge which happens before you O'... There is always a big misconception about those things. LH surge is never when you O', only the days leading up to it... It's what causes the egg to release from the follicle. My guess is the day after the positive opk's is when you o'd because your temp dipped down a little. So as long as the next 3 days are above the pre-o temps, you should get your crosshairs!!!


----------



## tekkitten

I'll keep testing with ICs I think, even though I know they are super unreliable :lol: I was going to wait, but I think I'll just keep testing. I literally have 30 or 40 of those damn tests, so why not use them? :)

My temp stayed elevated, just went down a little bit. I am still curious as to how much having the heater on (even though its turned down) has an affect. Everything else is still the same in terms of bedding and what I sleep in, so thats the only thing I can think of.


----------



## tekkitten

wontgiveup said:


> I guess ill just have to wait and see if crosshairs are drawn with in the next 3 days.

You should link your chart in your siggy so I can stalk it  Have you gotten your rise?


----------



## bazzb

question.. when you say the if the temp dropd af is prob on her way do you mean once it drops below cover line or does my drop mean AF as well.. 

thx


----------



## tekkitten

bazzb said:


> question.. when you say the if the temp dropd af is prob on her way do you mean once it drops below cover line or does my drop mean AF as well..
> 
> thx

Generally below coverline hun, or at least a huge nose dive. Thats how mine look anyways, I cant speak for everyone else <3


----------



## bazzb

ok thanks so much for the quick reply


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> I'll keep testing with ICs I think, even though I know they are super unreliable :lol: I was going to wait, but I think I'll just keep testing. I literally have 30 or 40 of those damn tests, so why not use them? :)
> 
> My temp stayed elevated, just went down a little bit. I am still curious as to how much having the heater on (even though its turned down) has an affect. Everything else is still the same in terms of bedding and what I sleep in, so thats the only thing I can think of.

Is my chart not showing??? Hmmm thought I had it in there LOL!!! 

As for the heater... I really can't say... do you temp orally? I've never heard of outside forces affecting someone's temp but it could be possible. I'm starting to wonder about my high temps though as well as I've been sick the last couple days with a cold or something. I bbt temp vaginally but I also took my oral temp this morning to see if I was running a fever and it was LESS then my vaginal temp... so weird!!! 

You just keep on testing girl cuz if you get that BFP I'm doin a happy dance as I may get mine as well... plus like you have 30 or 40 of them to play with, so just do IT!!! Keep me updated on EVERY ONE!!! I am 2 days behind you, so when you get that BFP I'm going to start oober testing myself LOL!!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Ciaramystic said:


> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> I'll keep testing with ICs I think, even though I know they are super unreliable :lol: I was going to wait, but I think I'll just keep testing. I literally have 30 or 40 of those damn tests, so why not use them? :)
> 
> My temp stayed elevated, just went down a little bit. I am still curious as to how much having the heater on (even though its turned down) has an affect. Everything else is still the same in terms of bedding and what I sleep in, so thats the only thing I can think of.
> 
> Is my chart not showing??? Hmmm thought I had it in there LOL!!!
> 
> As for the heater... I really can't say... do you temp orally? I've never heard of outside forces affecting someone's temp but it could be possible. I'm starting to wonder about my high temps though as well as I've been sick the last couple days with a cold or something. I bbt temp vaginally but I also took my oral temp this morning to see if I was running a fever and it was LESS then my vaginal temp... so weird!!!
> 
> You just keep on testing girl cuz if you get that BFP I'm doin a happy dance as I may get mine as well... plus like you have 30 or 40 of them to play with, so just do IT!!! Keep me updated on EVERY ONE!!! I am 2 days behind you, so when you get that BFP I'm going to start oober testing myself LOL!!!!Click to expand...

Just saw you were talking to wontgiveup... Geez... head cold drama!


----------



## wontgiveup

tekkitten said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> I guess ill just have to wait and see if crosshairs are drawn with in the next 3 days.
> 
> You should link your chart in your siggy so I can stalk it  Have you gotten your rise?Click to expand...

Question how do i do that lol i normaly just copy&paste it?


----------



## wontgiveup

Ciaramystic said:


> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> I'll keep testing with ICs I think, even though I know they are super unreliable :lol: I was going to wait, but I think I'll just keep testing. I literally have 30 or 40 of those damn tests, so why not use them? :)
> 
> My temp stayed elevated, just went down a little bit. I am still curious as to how much having the heater on (even though its turned down) has an affect. Everything else is still the same in terms of bedding and what I sleep in, so thats the only thing I can think of.
> 
> Is my chart not showing??? Hmmm thought I had it in there LOL!!!
> 
> As for the heater... I really can't say... do you temp orally? I've never heard of outside forces affecting someone's temp but it could be possible. I'm starting to wonder about my high temps though as well as I've been sick the last couple days with a cold or something. I bbt temp vaginally but I also took my oral temp this morning to see if I was running a fever and it was LESS then my vaginal temp... so weird!!!
> 
> You just keep on testing girl cuz if you get that BFP I'm doin a happy dance as I may get mine as well... plus like you have 30 or 40 of them to play with, so just do IT!!! Keep me updated on EVERY ONE!!! I am 2 days behind you, so when you get that BFP I'm going to start oober testing myself LOL!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Just saw you were talking to wontgiveup... Geez... head cold drama!Click to expand...

lol I was like huh her chart is showing up :dohh: lol Do you know how i can post a link i normaly just copy and paste my chart on here. Ty for the happydance when we get are BFP Hopeing you get yours to :happydance: Lol i used like 15 in a week last cycle so know i dont have anymore but i do have 2 freer awaiting me to pee on them lol


----------



## wontgiveup

When i check off the Detecting modes Of OPK?MONITOR?OVWATCH only it gives me crosshairs at CD23 and makes me 2dpo But The recommended settings that i always have it on hasnt Drawn line yet any suggestions on what to do? :nope: 
Advanced (Recommended)
Fertility Awareness
Research 
OPK/Monitor/OVWatch
 



Attached Files:







confuseing chart.jpg
File size: 71.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wontgiveup

I BELIEVE i ovd on CD23 Cause CD22 was my darkest OPK of all the positives
So On CD21 and CD23 I Changed the positive opks to To -tives lol
THE ONE IM HOLDING IS cd22 i HAVE THAT AS + ON MY CHART NOW
Still no crosshairs :cry:
 



Attached Files:







securedownloadopks.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 2









POSITIVE+OPK.jpg
File size: 4.4 KB
Views: 13









HUH.jpg
File size: 71 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ciaramystic

wontgiveup said:


> When i check off the Detecting modes Of OPK?MONITOR?OVWATCH only it gives me crosshairs at CD23 and makes me 2dpo But The recommended settings that i always have it on hasnt Drawn line yet any suggestions on what to do? :nope:
> Advanced (Recommended)
> Fertility Awareness
> Research
> OPK/Monitor/OVWatch

LH surge, which is what the opk's pick up, happens before O' day... Since you had a positive opk on the 23rd you won't get crosshairs with any of the other methods (advanced, or FAM) until you have 3 elevated temps. I would put the positive back on the 23rd because by the looks of your temps you didn't O' until the 24th as long as the temps continue going up. You probably didn't O' on the 23rd as your temp dropped the 24th.


----------



## wontgiveup

ty. NOTE: my post o temps are from 96.8-97.3 they never get any higher then that. 
And CD22 was the darkest OPK very very dark CD23 was the same color as the control line but no as dark So what do you think, im sorry for all the questions. I just read that ff says if you use opks to set your settings to that. Mine is still on advanced when i change it , it gives me crosshairs and Leaves me a 2dpo. Think ill wait and see were my temps go the next few days.


----------



## Ciaramystic

wontgiveup said:


> ty. NOTE: my post o temps are from 96.8-97.3 they never get any higher then that.
> And CD22 was the darkest OPK very very dark CD23 was the same color as the control line but no as dark So what do you think, im sorry for all the questions. I just read that ff says if you use opks to set your settings to that. Mine is still on advanced when i change it , it gives me crosshairs and Leaves me a 2dpo. Think ill wait and see were my temps go the next few days.


I would definitely wait :) I have never seen a temp dip down after O'... that's the only reason I think you O'd on the 24th... But, who knows!!! I am having a wacky temping cycle myself!!! :hugs:


----------



## wontgiveup

TY :flower: This helped alot ill stop obsessing now lol


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hey Ladies :hi:

I was shocked to get a smiley today! I didn't think my body would be able to O this early without clomid! FX!!


----------



## bazzb

yay!good luck to you


----------



## scerena

Good luck tallmom :dust:

Gl to all ladies waiting to o and all theirs in their tww's :dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

bazzb - wow! Your chart looks awesome! :thumbup:

Scerena- how's your tww going? 

sharn- Hi! :winkwink:


----------



## sharnw

Hi Tallmom :hi: GL GL GL for your tww!


----------



## scerena

It's goin okay *tallmom* thanks, I'm 8dpo no sore :holly: no nothing :shrug: kind of feel out :/


----------



## sharnw

*Scerena* I didnt get sore BBs until I was 10dpo :thumbup:


----------



## tekkitten

Ciaramystic said:


> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> I'll keep testing with ICs I think, even though I know they are super unreliable :lol: I was going to wait, but I think I'll just keep testing. I literally have 30 or 40 of those damn tests, so why not use them? :)
> 
> My temp stayed elevated, just went down a little bit. I am still curious as to how much having the heater on (even though its turned down) has an affect. Everything else is still the same in terms of bedding and what I sleep in, so thats the only thing I can think of.
> 
> Is my chart not showing??? Hmmm thought I had it in there LOL!!!
> 
> As for the heater... I really can't say... do you temp orally? I've never heard of outside forces affecting someone's temp but it could be possible. I'm starting to wonder about my high temps though as well as I've been sick the last couple days with a cold or something. I bbt temp vaginally but I also took my oral temp this morning to see if I was running a fever and it was LESS then my vaginal temp... so weird!!!
> 
> You just keep on testing girl cuz if you get that BFP I'm doin a happy dance as I may get mine as well... plus like you have 30 or 40 of them to play with, so just do IT!!! Keep me updated on EVERY ONE!!! I am 2 days behind you, so when you get that BFP I'm going to start oober testing myself LOL!!!!Click to expand...

Haha  Will do! BFN today at 8dpo.

I think I am catching a nasty bug though. Apparently its going around, my stomach is just contracting, and yea, bad business all around. Super high gag reflex as well. I am debating calling in a substitute tomorrow if I still feel like this at 9 or so. Just knarly, bleck!

I temp orally, i sleep with my mouth closed so it stays consistent :) Maybe I will try turning the heat off tonight (brrr!) and see what happens, if it drops or stays up. Part of me things that maybe my body was fighting off whatever this stomach bug is.


----------



## wontgiveup

tekkitten said:


> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> I'll keep testing with ICs I think, even though I know they are super unreliable :lol: I was going to wait, but I think I'll just keep testing. I literally have 30 or 40 of those damn tests, so why not use them? :)
> 
> My temp stayed elevated, just went down a little bit. I am still curious as to how much having the heater on (even though its turned down) has an affect. Everything else is still the same in terms of bedding and what I sleep in, so thats the only thing I can think of.
> 
> Is my chart not showing??? Hmmm thought I had it in there LOL!!!
> 
> As for the heater... I really can't say... do you temp orally? I've never heard of outside forces affecting someone's temp but it could be possible. I'm starting to wonder about my high temps though as well as I've been sick the last couple days with a cold or something. I bbt temp vaginally but I also took my oral temp this morning to see if I was running a fever and it was LESS then my vaginal temp... so weird!!!
> 
> You just keep on testing girl cuz if you get that BFP I'm doin a happy dance as I may get mine as well... plus like you have 30 or 40 of them to play with, so just do IT!!! Keep me updated on EVERY ONE!!! I am 2 days behind you, so when you get that BFP I'm going to start oober testing myself LOL!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha  Will do! BFN today at 8dpo.
> 
> I think I am catching a nasty bug though. Apparently its going around, my stomach is just contracting, and yea, bad business all around. Super high gag reflex as well. I am debating calling in a substitute tomorrow if I still feel like this at 9 or so. Just knarly, bleck!
> 
> I temp orally, i sleep with my mouth closed so it stays consistent :) Maybe I will try turning the heat off tonight (brrr!) and see what happens, if it drops or stays up. Part of me things that maybe my body was fighting off whatever this stomach bug is.Click to expand...

Feel Better :flower: soon. Wow i see your a early tester to lol. Im a poas crazy women sometimes. :wacko:


----------



## wontgiveup

What day do you think i ov'd I had another spike this morning A good one :) CD23 or CD25 notice that my OPK was darkest on CD22
If that means anything :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







23rd or 25th.jpg
File size: 73.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> I'll keep testing with ICs I think, even though I know they are super unreliable :lol: I was going to wait, but I think I'll just keep testing. I literally have 30 or 40 of those damn tests, so why not use them? :)
> 
> My temp stayed elevated, just went down a little bit. I am still curious as to how much having the heater on (even though its turned down) has an affect. Everything else is still the same in terms of bedding and what I sleep in, so thats the only thing I can think of.
> 
> Is my chart not showing??? Hmmm thought I had it in there LOL!!!
> 
> As for the heater... I really can't say... do you temp orally? I've never heard of outside forces affecting someone's temp but it could be possible. I'm starting to wonder about my high temps though as well as I've been sick the last couple days with a cold or something. I bbt temp vaginally but I also took my oral temp this morning to see if I was running a fever and it was LESS then my vaginal temp... so weird!!!
> 
> You just keep on testing girl cuz if you get that BFP I'm doin a happy dance as I may get mine as well... plus like you have 30 or 40 of them to play with, so just do IT!!! Keep me updated on EVERY ONE!!! I am 2 days behind you, so when you get that BFP I'm going to start oober testing myself LOL!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha  Will do! BFN today at 8dpo.
> 
> I think I am catching a nasty bug though. Apparently its going around, my stomach is just contracting, and yea, bad business all around. Super high gag reflex as well. I am debating calling in a substitute tomorrow if I still feel like this at 9 or so. Just knarly, bleck!
> 
> I temp orally, i sleep with my mouth closed so it stays consistent :) Maybe I will try turning the heat off tonight (brrr!) and see what happens, if it drops or stays up. Part of me things that maybe my body was fighting off whatever this stomach bug is.Click to expand...

I can't wait to hear how that goes!!! Freezing yourself in the name of science... you deserve an award!!!! :happydance: My temp dipped again this am to 98.4 but when I did cervix check I had what looked like ewcm but was tinged with brown... Hoping it's IB! Will know if my temp goes back up tmrw!! I of course got overly excited and did a frer... bfn... going to try again this weekend!!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

wontgiveup said:


> What day do you think i ov'd I had another spike this morning A good one :) CD23 or CD25 notice that my OPK was darkest on CD22
> If that means anything :shrug:

I still think you O'd the 24th!!! If so... one more day of high temps tomorrow and you should get your crosshairs!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

thanks Ciaramystic Your a great help :)


----------



## tekkitten

Ooooh, I hope its IB for you too ciara!!

I feel out now, as my temp was still high but I think its apparently it is because of the STOMACH FLU :( This is my first time out of bed/bathroom in 24 hours. All Ive had to eat since yesterday morning is about 5 soda crackers. So brutal.

wontgiveup, I would say cd24 or 25. I feel like FF might put it at 25 if you get two more high temps ;)
Plus, I just have a feeling I am out. However, I am curious to see if my LP is longer this time, as I have been taking the B vitamins ;) We'll see how it geos!


----------



## wontgiveup

Your not out till the witch shows. LOL i decided to play around with FF and I put a high temp in for tomorow And it gave me crosshairs showin I ovd On CD24 i think. Is o were the line is drawn or The temp after the red line?


----------



## wontgiveup

never mind ladys that was a stupid question i figured it out :)


----------



## tekkitten

Lol, not stupid :) yes, where the line is


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Ooooh, I hope its IB for you too ciara!!
> 
> I feel out now, as my temp was still high but I think its apparently it is because of the STOMACH FLU :( This is my first time out of bed/bathroom in 24 hours. All Ive had to eat since yesterday morning is about 5 soda crackers. So brutal.
> 
> wontgiveup, I would say cd24 or 25. I feel like FF might put it at 25 if you get two more high temps ;)
> Plus, I just have a feeling I am out. However, I am curious to see if my LP is longer this time, as I have been taking the B vitamins ;) We'll see how it geos!

I'm right there with you. I feel out too... still have this horrible cold and am thinking my high temps are because of it... UGH!!! All of a sudden I have none of the symptoms I had before. 8 dpo and the only thing that has stuck around are the cold symptoms and constipation. My bbs don't hurt, no cramps, nada... My temp stayed the same as yesterday... 98.4... No rise, no fall, nothing to even give me a little hope. :cry: I'm going to test again Sunday at 10dpo... if I get a BFN then I'm just going to wait and see if the :witch: shows...


----------



## tekkitten

I hear ya! I'm not going to test today. But same thing, symptoms are gone except ones related to this bug :( it's ok though, get on the horse and try again right girl?!


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> I hear ya! I'm not going to test today. But same thing, symptoms are gone except ones related to this bug :( it's ok though, get on the horse and try again right girl?!

Definitely RIGHT!!! Whats 1 more month??? It WILL happen eventually... maybe our bodies just aren't ready... For the past 8 bfn's I've always looked at it as another month to get my body a little more ready and to get our finances a little better. :thumbup:


----------



## tekkitten

Thats the spirit :D We'll get ours soon enough girly <3

Its funny that our charts are so similar this month! And that we both got sick at the same time lol


----------



## wontgiveup

Ciara I like the way you think lol
Girls hope you two feel better , have a cold i think Sinuses is messing with me
Im 3DPO
 



Attached Files:







sleepy lol.jpg
File size: 74.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Thats the spirit :D We'll get ours soon enough girly <3
> 
> Its funny that our charts are so similar this month! And that we both got sick at the same time lol

Ha!!! I was thinking that exact thing myself!!! Well at least I know... no matter the outcome... that I have a cycle buddy!!! LOL!!! :happydance:


----------



## bazzb

question.. i looked back in some of my post to find the dates i had the watery dicharge... i added that and the right dates with my - OPK and now my line is solid not dotted.. does that mean anything?


----------



## Ciaramystic

bazzb said:


> question.. i looked back in some of my post to find the dates i had the watery dicharge... i added that and the right dates with my - OPK and now my line is solid not dotted.. does that mean anything?


All solid means is that your data is consistent with the FF O' prediction.. the reason mine is dotted is because I have contradictory data. Like I have had watery cm after O'... that's a contradictory thing because you normally don't have fertile cm after O'. So then they gave me dotted crosshairs. The date stays the same though...


----------



## bazzb

ohhhh okay! thanks again and gl to you!


----------



## tekkitten

Wooo, cycle buddies :D

I still wonder though.... if that was IB you had? Maybe the symptoms just decided to take a break, You never know!

I think next cycle I am going to take the Geritol multivitamin ;) We'll see how it goes!

Im a bit annoyed bc I keep getting AF like cramps, and I am 10dpo. Last cycle I only had an 11 day LP, so this cycle I took B complex to lengthen it. So its not working I guess?? Arg. I hate my body sometimes


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Wooo, cycle buddies :D
> 
> I still wonder though.... if that was IB you had? Maybe the symptoms just decided to take a break, You never know!
> 
> I think next cycle I am going to take the Geritol multivitamin ;) We'll see how it goes!
> 
> Im a bit annoyed bc I keep getting AF like cramps, and I am 10dpo. Last cycle I only had an 11 day LP, so this cycle I took B complex to lengthen it. So its not working I guess?? Arg. I hate my body sometimes

Awwwww I see the :witch: got you... :growlmad: I'm thinking it may have gotten me too. My temp was still up this morning but I had bright red spotting when I wiped... it's slowly tapered off today but I have had AF type cramps along with it. :cry: I'm not getting my hopes up though because I've been known to spot before AF. If my temp stays up tomorrow, maybe then... I guess we'll see. If it's AF for me as well then I'll have a majorly short LP too?!?! It's normally 13 days but it would make it only 10 this cycle... we are so much alike it's crazy! :wacko: Hopefully it will be our turn soon... would be even more awesome if we got our BFP's the same cycle!!! Babydust to us...


----------



## wontgiveup

5dpo today and feel like crap, I think i got a cold a minor one but One enough to annoy me. And haveing weird pintch like cramps down there not likeing that to well. To soon for af so not sure whats going on hope im not geting some kind of Bacterial infection.:nope: Cause its a little itchy It sucks to be a women men dont have to worry about Infections inless they get it from us. NOT FAIR! Antibotics give me yeast infections TMI sorry So cant take that, that would defeat the purpous.


----------



## wontgiveup

Hope AF stays away from you girls Try some hot tea and ibpofen for those cramps. Feel better


----------



## tekkitten

Ciaramystic said:


> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> Wooo, cycle buddies :D
> 
> I still wonder though.... if that was IB you had? Maybe the symptoms just decided to take a break, You never know!
> 
> I think next cycle I am going to take the Geritol multivitamin ;) We'll see how it goes!
> 
> Im a bit annoyed bc I keep getting AF like cramps, and I am 10dpo. Last cycle I only had an 11 day LP, so this cycle I took B complex to lengthen it. So its not working I guess?? Arg. I hate my body sometimes
> 
> Awwwww I see the :witch: got you... :growlmad: I'm thinking it may have gotten me too. My temp was still up this morning but I had bright red spotting when I wiped... it's slowly tapered off today but I have had AF type cramps along with it. :cry: I'm not getting my hopes up though because I've been known to spot before AF. If my temp stays up tomorrow, maybe then... I guess we'll see. If it's AF for me as well then I'll have a majorly short LP too?!?! It's normally 13 days but it would make it only 10 this cycle... we are so much alike it's crazy! :wacko: Hopefully it will be our turn soon... would be even more awesome if we got our BFP's the same cycle!!! Babydust to us...Click to expand...

OMG I know... Mine was only 10 days this cycle as well, down one day from 11. This whole short LP thing sucks, I hope I can sort it out soon.

Keep me posted, I hope the :witch: doesnt show for you, but I also get spotting before she shows. And this cycle I had AF cramps 10dpo :(

So frustrating because I am even taking B vitamins. I guess it can take a while to work, but I want it to work now!

Oh well. Just gotta get back on that horse next month right ladies ;)


----------



## tekkitten

wontgiveup said:


> Hope AF stays away from you girls Try some hot tea and ibpofen for those cramps. Feel better

She already got me! Its ok though, I am having a drink, which I stayed away from during the 2ww ;)

And has for your cramps, I get them too, usually 3-6 dpo. Which totally SUCKS because I always think it is implantation :lol: But now I know its normal for me. I hope its just the general stuff and not bacterial!


----------



## wontgiveup

tekkitten said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> Hope AF stays away from you girls Try some hot tea and ibpofen for those cramps. Feel better
> 
> She already got me! Its ok though, I am having a drink, which I stayed away from during the 2ww ;)
> 
> And has for your cramps, I get them too, usually 3-6 dpo. Which totally SUCKS because I always think it is implantation :lol: But now I know its normal for me. I hope its just the general stuff and not bacterial!Click to expand...

LOL i have left over drinks from the halloween party, If AF gets me this cycle Ill have 2 smearnuff ICE and a bottle of SouthernComfortSweet Tea lol. Ill have to have my bestie drink it with me cause im not a big drinker. lol Have a sip for me lol. Oh and I hope its not bacterial ether Feeling fine at the momment Who knows?? My body has always been a mystery. Sorry for any typeos!


----------



## wontgiveup

Oh and id like to say That mean o :witch: Sorry ladys, Hope we see a BFP soon.:thumbup:


----------



## tekkitten

Me too! I hope this AF goes away soon, very heavy and annoying :/


----------



## wontgiveup

As for me i feel like crap, Low backpain, headache, the back of my neck is killing me, Upset stomach at times Over all i just feel like shit. (Tired) Off to take a nap on this very rainy day.


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Me too! I hope this AF goes away soon, very heavy and annoying :/

Holy cow I've heard of syncing with the cycle of someone you live with but this is CRAZY!!! I looked at your chart and thought it was mine!!! Cycle day 3 and we have the same temp and even the same dip!!! :wacko: Thousands of miles apart and online I have found my cycle buddy soul mate LMAO!!!!!! 

I'm thinking I'm going to start taking vitamin B6 myself... it says 100mg a day to length LP. I'm also going to try either mucinex or fertilecm this cycle. I'm ready to try anything!!! I have read that many got their BFP's the cycle they took mucinex or fertilecm. Maybe that's my problem... my body isn't making it easy enough for DH's swimmers????


----------



## tekkitten

Haha, cycle soul mates! Awesome  We'll have to see how this cycle turns out, last months was super similar lol.

I have thought the same thing! Last month we had total perfect timing... and still nothing. I was thinking of going the robutussen route, as I live in a small town and would have to order fertilecm and things online, and it takes soooo long to ship here.

Im taking B50 complex, your supposed to take B12 and B6 in equal amounts so you dont get ill, and the complex has them in equal amounts. I take 2 of those, 1000mc of vit c, and geritol  Figure why not give it a try? I'm willing to do just about anything at this point!


----------



## wontgiveup

Could not sleep last night infact took temp after maybe 3 hours of sleep not sure, think thats why it went from 97.8 to 97.4 :( ugh this wait is killing me all i keep thinking about is BFN No BFP! Nothing just looking at a blank stick in my mind like i have so many times befor No big hopes here this month just alot of Negative ones. Should have known It being so close to thanksgiving and Christmas I couldnt get that lucky... BUT ill still Be on edge till AF comes. This month If i see any spotting at all Im haveing hubby hide test cause theres just no since in wasting anymore of them, i might get a dollar store test just in case.


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Haha, cycle soul mates! Awesome  We'll have to see how this cycle turns out, last months was super similar lol.
> 
> I have thought the same thing! Last month we had total perfect timing... and still nothing. I was thinking of going the robutussen route, as I live in a small town and would have to order fertilecm and things online, and it takes soooo long to ship here.
> 
> Im taking B50 complex, your supposed to take B12 and B6 in equal amounts so you dont get ill, and the complex has them in equal amounts. I take 2 of those, 1000mc of vit c, and geritol  Figure why not give it a try? I'm willing to do just about anything at this point!

Thanks for the tip on the b50 complex!!! I had no idea it could make you ill... of course I get sick if I don't take my multi-vitamin with food so that really doesn't surprise me!!! I was like geritol???? after reading your post and now that I researched it I'm thinking I want some "baby in bottle"!!! LOL!!! I read a pretty good amount of success stories when I typed that in. I'm definitely with you on the natural otc remedies first... I'm sure I could get delivery pretty quickly but I am so impatient. When I want something... I want it now!!! So I'm thinking I may be adding geritol to my ever growing list of "helpers" as well... and will probably go with the mucinex as I would hate to wait for the delivery of the feritlecm. I was telling my friend, (she's a nurse) about our "predicament" and she told me after bd'ing prop your butt up, stick your legs up in the air, and start singing... "just keep swimming, just keep swimming" LMAO!!!! I laughed so hard... she then proceeded to tell me that contrary to reports that it doesn't help, it actually does because when you lie flat or get up some of the "swimmers escape" so giving them extra time to "find their destination" allows more swimmers the chance. Could you imagine the look on my dh face if I did that??? I think I may try it just to see!!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

wontgiveup said:


> Could not sleep last night infact took temp after maybe 3 hours of sleep not sure, think thats why it went from 97.8 to 97.4 :( ugh this wait is killing me all i keep thinking about is BFN No BFP! Nothing just looking at a blank stick in my mind like i have so many times befor No big hopes here this month just alot of Negative ones. Should have known It being so close to thanksgiving and Christmas I couldnt get that lucky... BUT ill still Be on edge till AF comes. This month If i see any spotting at all Im haveing hubby hide test cause theres just no since in wasting anymore of them, i might get a dollar store test just in case.

Hang in there... 7dpo is still early and your temp could start climbing anytime now!!! For most, it doesn't until after implantation and hcg release... you are still in that implantation window!!! Babydust!!!


----------



## tekkitten

Lol, well if its coming from a nurse! I used to do the pillow, but I havent lately. I shall try that too ;)

We'll have to see how it goes I guess!!

And wontgiveup, 7dpo is still early. I totally know how you feel though, i get soooo pessimistic when I am testing. I think us ladies need to try and find some zen to go along with it, but that is way easier said than done!


----------



## wontgiveup

Ciaramystic said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> Could not sleep last night infact took temp after maybe 3 hours of sleep not sure, think thats why it went from 97.8 to 97.4 :( ugh this wait is killing me all i keep thinking about is BFN No BFP! Nothing just looking at a blank stick in my mind like i have so many times befor No big hopes here this month just alot of Negative ones. Should have known It being so close to thanksgiving and Christmas I couldnt get that lucky... BUT ill still Be on edge till AF comes. This month If i see any spotting at all Im haveing hubby hide test cause theres just no since in wasting anymore of them, i might get a dollar store test just in case.
> 
> Hang in there... 7dpo is still early and your temp could start climbing anytime now!!! For most, it doesn't until after implantation and hcg release... you are still in that implantation window!!! Babydust!!!Click to expand...

Thanks LOL i just read your top post. " I held my legs in the air 15-20 min after BD this cycle" And the Just keep swimming Just keep swimming swimming lol Is a in side joke between my friends and I" lol LOve that movie, we had to go see it in 3d it was awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Ciaramystic

wontgiveup said:


> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> Could not sleep last night infact took temp after maybe 3 hours of sleep not sure, think thats why it went from 97.8 to 97.4 :( ugh this wait is killing me all i keep thinking about is BFN No BFP! Nothing just looking at a blank stick in my mind like i have so many times befor No big hopes here this month just alot of Negative ones. Should have known It being so close to thanksgiving and Christmas I couldnt get that lucky... BUT ill still Be on edge till AF comes. This month If i see any spotting at all Im haveing hubby hide test cause theres just no since in wasting anymore of them, i might get a dollar store test just in case.
> 
> Hang in there... 7dpo is still early and your temp could start climbing anytime now!!! For most, it doesn't until after implantation and hcg release... you are still in that implantation window!!! Babydust!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks LOL i just read your top post. " I held my legs in the air 15-20 min after BD this cycle" And the Just keep swimming Just keep swimming swimming lol Is a in side joke between my friends and I" lol LOve that movie, we had to go see it in 3d it was awesome :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hahaha me too!!! I watch it with my kids all the time... so stoked they are making a second one. All though... my son is 12 now so he may not want to go see Finding Nemo with mommy anymore!!! I see your temps went up again today... wicked cool pattern of dip... climb... dip... climb... it seems like every climb is a bit higher then the last!!! Maybe a good sign??? When are you testing???


----------



## wontgiveup

LOL i know right Check this temp out lol.
Oh and hey if two 23yrolds and a 29 yr old can go see it then im sure your 12yrold will love it just the same. Im a sucker for all disney movies anyways lol. 
CHART looks like stairs lmao :rofl:
take a look


----------



## wontgiveup

Im going to try to hold off till AF due day. Ill be 15dpo on next Wend. 21st 
Going to try not to cave but i prob will lol
Hey there making a new monsters inc to 
And the old one will be in 3d soon in theaters
Im sorry for any Typos


----------



## tekkitten

Ooh I loved Monsters Inc! Such an awesome movie 

I totally cave every time and test early too. Where is our willpower?


----------



## wontgiveup

:rofl: TTC leaves us with no willpower apparently :dohh:

Im dyeing to TEST!!!!!!!!!
Look at my crazy Staircase Rise this CYCLE i hope thats a good sign.


----------



## tekkitten

Thats super interesting! Can't wait to see how it turns out :D


----------



## wontgiveup

ty


----------



## tekkitten

How are things ladies?


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> How are things ladies?

Oh you know... impatiently waiting for O' so I can impatiently wait for AF or BFP... LOL!!! I honestly don't understand how I have time to be so impatient though... I work full time... Go to college full time... and have to run around pretty much every day of the week to my kids practices and games (not to mention normal house stuff i.e. cooking and cleaning). But... alas... I still find the time to be obsessed about conceiving and every little quirk of my body these days... How about you????


----------



## tekkitten

Tee hee, I hear ya! I am always waiting for O or waiting for AF or BFP... its like the waiting never ends! So crazy!

Things are good over here, just about to head out to buy some Robutussen  And have been taking my geritol and B complex every day like a good girl! I am still at school, as my guy is doing some volunteer cooking classes for the after school activities group  So cute!


----------



## wontgiveup

i started taking baby aspirin


----------



## Ciaramystic

wontgiveup said:


> i started taking baby aspirin


Ugh... I see AF got you too... Was really hoping for a BFP for you!!! Maybe we will all get our BFP's for Christmas!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Tee hee, I hear ya! I am always waiting for O or waiting for AF or BFP... its like the waiting never ends! So crazy!
> 
> Things are good over here, just about to head out to buy some Robutussen  And have been taking my geritol and B complex every day like a good girl! I am still at school, as my guy is doing some volunteer cooking classes for the after school activities group  So cute!

Dedication to the help aids... LOVE IT!!! I often forget to take them over the weekend... sigh... I get so busy...


----------



## wontgiveup

Cant wait to see all the BFPs this christmas.
:dust::dust::dust: ladys


----------



## tekkitten

Yep, I have been good! I have one of those silly pill kits, the kind old people have (s,m,t,w,th,f,s type thing ). Ive had friends spot this and totally make fun of me, but it helps me remember!


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Yep, I have been good! I have one of those silly pill kits, the kind old people have (s,m,t,w,th,f,s type thing ). Ive had friends spot this and totally make fun of me, but it helps me remember!

Ovulation is approaching... I'm guessing a week or less by my CM!!! Woohoo!!! Time to kick the BD'ing into overdrive!!! LOL!!! :happydance: How is everyone else doing??? Tek... that pill case is an awesome idea!!! Time to invest in another "help aid"!


----------



## wontgiveup

i find it so crazy how your two charts always resemble each other lmao. So cool!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

wontgiveup said:


> i find it so crazy how your two charts always resemble each other lmao. So cool!!!

Ha I know it's too crazy!!!! Stop copying me!!! ;)


----------



## tekkitten

Lol  I think your copying me! :lol:

So, kinda tmi question... how do you tell the difference between sperm and cm? Like, I dtd yesterday morning, would it still be chillin out in there?

Ive noticed my cm is starting to get fertile-ish. I think I'll start the Robi tomorrow!


----------



## wontgiveup

Lol i sometimes wonder that same question, think its just sperm, We can get patches of ewcm some times during are cycle even when we are not fixing to ov.. i do this sometimes befor af


----------



## Ciaramystic

If u wipe it on a piece of TP... If it soaks in, it's semen... If it chills on top then it's cm :) Also semen is watery but cloudy whereas if it's watery fertile cm it will be clear.


----------



## wontgiveup

DOes Semen Stretch?
Iv always wondered What the Dif.. between arousal Fluid and EWCM is?


----------



## TWINKLES80

Back from vacation ladies.. How is everyone? 

As for me I started my 2ww early and very excited :) didn't bd as much as is like because of timing but hey it didn't work the last few months so hopefully at least one makes it to the finish line!

I hope all of you are peachy!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

wontgiveup said:


> DOes Semen Stretch?
> Iv always wondered What the Dif.. between arousal Fluid and EWCM is?

No it doesn't stretch... arousal fluid doesn't either. If it's stretchy it's ewcm :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

TWINKLES80 said:


> Back from vacation ladies.. How is everyone?
> 
> As for me I started my 2ww early and very excited :) didn't bd as much as is like because of timing but hey it didn't work the last few months so hopefully at least one makes it to the finish line!
> 
> I hope all of you are peachy!!

FX'd for your BFP!!!


----------



## TWINKLES80

Ciaramystic said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> Back from vacation ladies.. How is everyone?
> 
> As for me I started my 2ww early and very excited :) didn't bd as much as is like because of timing but hey it didn't work the last few months so hopefully at least one makes it to the finish line!
> 
> I hope all of you are peachy!!
> 
> FX'd for your BFP!!!Click to expand...

Thanks Mystic! Same to you &#128525;


----------



## wontgiveup

Wow ty
My arousel fluid always stretchs Does that indicate a problem?


----------



## bazzb

i think thats normal! (i think) im still learning lol


----------



## Ciaramystic

wontgiveup said:


> Wow ty
> My arousel fluid always stretchs Does that indicate a problem?

Arousal fluid is very watery... if you're getting stretchy stuff it is more then likely cm. Some women get ewcm throughout their cycle, not just before ovulation. :)


----------



## bazzb

thanks!!! your a full of great knowledge


----------



## lilyV

hi ladies. i think i'm 3dpo and my bbt is really high. highest ever since i've started temping almost a year ago. what can you tell me about that? am i obviously and only sick? I'd love to tell you i have a sore throat but it feels more like my throat is swollen and so are my throat glands. feels like there's mucus in my throat.. stuffy nose too and raspy voice :-( I've had something like this earlier in the year (though it was sore throat and not swollen), my temp haven't been this high. (they went up to 36.80 on 6dpo.


----------



## Ciaramystic

lilyV said:


> hi ladies. i think i'm 3dpo and my bbt is really high. highest ever since i've started temping almost a year ago. what can you tell me about that? am i obviously and only sick? I'd love to tell you i have a sore throat but it feels more like my throat is swollen and so are my throat glands. feels like there's mucus in my throat.. stuffy nose too and raspy voice :-( I've had something like this earlier in the year (though it was sore throat and not swollen), my temp haven't been this high. (they went up to 36.80 on 6dpo.




bazzb said:


> thanks!!! your a full of great knowledge

Too be honest... I had high bbt last month and AF ended up showing up so can't say that's a symptom... But I've heard loads of people say they felt like they had a cold early on... Tis the season though LOL!!! Symptoms are so crazy n different for everyone it's hard to tell.


----------



## Ciaramystic

Update... Still waitin on O'... Next couple of days hopefully... How are all of u doin???


----------



## bazzb

I'm waiting too to o as well!
Before my mc it was between cd 20-30 so let's see what happens this month!


----------



## tekkitten

Yello!

I am still waiting too. Usually I get a + opk at the end of cd14, its cd15 now and it is no where near + :S I think I may have delayed it due to stress? Lame, but I'll keep on keepin on I guess 

I have a dog living with me for 10 days. The cat hates him, but its quite funny, because the cat is much tougher than this little puny dog


----------



## TWINKLES80

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well! 

I had an ultra early o this month so I'm waiting to test! Fx for all of us :thumbup:


----------



## bazzb

Anyone else's temps seem to be all over the place this cycle? Mine are weird !


----------



## Ciaramystic

Pretty sure I o'd yesterday... Only temps will tell though... Kinda hopin I didn't cuz dh hasn't been feelin well so we haven't bd'd too much :( Also if I did it was way earlier then normal ??? I usually O cd 16-19 and it was only cd 14... Way weird...


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Yello!
> 
> I am still waiting too. Usually I get a + opk at the end of cd14, its cd15 now and it is no where near + :S I think I may have delayed it due to stress? Lame, but I'll keep on keepin on I guess
> 
> I have a dog living with me for 10 days. The cat hates him, but its quite funny, because the cat is much tougher than this little puny dog

Haha!!! Dog sitting... Oh the joys!!! I always find that dogs are way wimpy when it comes to cats!!! Hopefully u O soon!!! Need my cycle buddy!!! 



TWINKLES80 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well!
> 
> I had an ultra early o this month so I'm waiting to test! Fx for all of us :thumbup:

My O was way early too!!! I mean if I did... Still need 2 more days of high temps to confirm... U have a chart u can attach so we can check it out???



bazzb said:


> Anyone else's temps seem to be all over the place this cycle? Mine are weird !

My temps have been crazy the last 2 cycles... Must be something in the air! :)


----------



## wontgiveup

lol Look at mine wow There so flat, I thought for sure they would drop below 96.8 by now.. Prob need a new therm... Ill pick one up soon


----------



## Ciaramystic

wontgiveup said:


> lol Look at mine wow There so flat, I thought for sure they would drop below 96.8 by now.. Prob need a new therm... Ill pick one up soon

Yeah I'd def try a new therm!!! U temp vag or oral???


----------



## wontgiveup

Oral even tho i told my self i was going vag this cycle lol oops i forgot.. i heard that even if my temps are flat i should still show a Shift when i o So maybe i can hold Off a bit Been gone every day since wend.. dont think ill be going back out anytime soon so maybe my hubby can pick one up..


----------



## Ciaramystic

Yeah it's possible that ur temps are actually just that and there is nothing wrong with ur therm... If that's the case u should def see a therm shift after O :)


----------



## tekkitten

I hope I O soon too :D I think my opk will turn + tonight, then its usually 2-3 days for O to occur. Le sigh, I hope its sooner then that but its looking like 3-4 days still. Blah!


----------



## TWINKLES80

bazzb said:


> Anyone else's temps seem to be all over the place this cycle? Mine are weird !

Mines a little all over the place because I've dropped below the coverline. So a little unsure!


Ciaramystic said:


> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> Yello!
> 
> I am still waiting too. Usually I get a + opk at the end of cd14, its cd15 now and it is no where near + :S I think I may have delayed it due to stress? Lame, but I'll keep on keepin on I guess
> 
> I have a dog living with me for 10 days. The cat hates him, but its quite funny, because the cat is much tougher than this little puny dog
> 
> Haha!!! Dog sitting... Oh the joys!!! I always find that dogs are way wimpy when it comes to cats!!! Hopefully u O soon!!! Need my cycle buddy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well!
> 
> I had an ultra early o this month so I'm waiting to test! Fx for all of us :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> My O was way early too!!! I mean if I did... Still need 2 more days of high temps to confirm... U have a chart u can attach so we can check it out???
> 
> Sure thing here it is... https://fertilityfriend.com/home/3bcf1c And good luck on your o!
> 
> 
> 
> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else's temps seem to be all over the place this cycle? Mine are weird !Click to expand...
> 
> My temps have been crazy the last 2 cycles... Must be something in the air! :)Click to expand...

Hi


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> I hope I O soon too :D I think my opk will turn + tonight, then its usually 2-3 days for O to occur. Le sigh, I hope its sooner then that but its looking like 3-4 days still. Blah!

FX'd it comes soooooooon!!!!!!


----------



## tekkitten

TWINKLES80 said:


> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else's temps seem to be all over the place this cycle? Mine are weird !
> 
> Mines a little all over the place because I've dropped below the coverline. So a little unsure!
> 
> 
> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> Yello!
> 
> I am still waiting too. Usually I get a + opk at the end of cd14, its cd15 now and it is no where near + :S I think I may have delayed it due to stress? Lame, but I'll keep on keepin on I guess
> 
> I have a dog living with me for 10 days. The cat hates him, but its quite funny, because the cat is much tougher than this little puny dog Click to expand...
> 
> Haha!!! Dog sitting... Oh the joys!!! I always find that dogs are way wimpy when it comes to cats!!! Hopefully u O soon!!! Need my cycle buddy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well!
> 
> I had an ultra early o this month so I'm waiting to test! Fx for all of us :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> My O was way early too!!! I mean if I did... Still need 2 more days of high temps to confirm... U have a chart u can attach so we can check it out???
> 
> Sure thing here it is... https://fertilityfriend.com/home/3bcf1c And good luck on your o!
> 
> 
> 
> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else's temps seem to be all over the place this cycle? Mine are weird !Click to expand...
> 
> My temps have been crazy the last 2 cycles... Must be something in the air! :)Click to expand...
> 
> HiClick to expand...


Hi :D How are things?


----------



## tekkitten

Ciaramystic said:


> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> I hope I O soon too :D I think my opk will turn + tonight, then its usually 2-3 days for O to occur. Le sigh, I hope its sooner then that but its looking like 3-4 days still. Blah!
> 
> FX'd it comes soooooooon!!!!!!Click to expand...

Me tooo! Got my + opk just now, woot!


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> I hope I O soon too :D I think my opk will turn + tonight, then its usually 2-3 days for O to occur. Le sigh, I hope its sooner then that but its looking like 3-4 days still. Blah!
> 
> FX'd it comes soooooooon!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Me tooo! Got my + opk just now, woot!Click to expand...

Woohoooooo!!!! Time to join the tww club!!!


----------



## tekkitten

Haha, well my stupid body doesnt O for a day or two after my last + (usually lasts two days). Bla! I wish there was a way I could speed it up ;) Excited to see another high temp for you tomorrow!


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else's temps seem to be all over the place this cycle? Mine are weird !
> 
> Mines a little all over the place because I've dropped below the coverline. So a little unsure!
> 
> 
> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> Yello!
> 
> I am still waiting too. Usually I get a + opk at the end of cd14, its cd15 now and it is no where near + :S I think I may have delayed it due to stress? Lame, but I'll keep on keepin on I guess
> 
> I have a dog living with me for 10 days. The cat hates him, but its quite funny, because the cat is much tougher than this little puny dog Click to expand...
> 
> Haha!!! Dog sitting... Oh the joys!!! I always find that dogs are way wimpy when it comes to cats!!! Hopefully u O soon!!! Need my cycle buddy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well!
> 
> I had an ultra early o this month so I'm waiting to test! Fx for all of us :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> My O was way early too!!! I mean if I did... Still need 2 more days of high temps to confirm... U have a chart u can attach so we can check it out???
> 
> Sure thing here it is... https://fertilityfriend.com/home/3bcf1c And good luck on your o!
> 
> 
> 
> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else's temps seem to be all over the place this cycle? Mine are weird !Click to expand...
> 
> My temps have been crazy the last 2 cycles... Must be something in the air! :)Click to expand...
> 
> HiClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi :D How are things?Click to expand...

Hi Kitten, Bazz, wontgiveup, mystic and the rest of the gals!

Doing well :) haven't tested yet but I'm going to try to hold out till 11 dpo or 12...didn't bd as much as I'd like because of unexpected early o but only takes one! I had an ultrasound done and all looks well so I'm quite greatful! Next step is hsg but thinking I should wait at least a year for that, but ask me when af arrives I may have a sudden urge! Lol

Kitten and whoever is oing I hope you're bding and not reading this hehe!!

:happydance:


----------



## tekkitten

Haha  I snuck it in earlier! I have a feeling I might not get as much in as I want, but I will try my best ;)


----------



## Ciaramystic

Nope no bd'ing (DH hasn't been feeling well) and guess what... I didn't really O' either...  I woke up this morning and my temp dipped really low and when I did my cervical check I have a TON of EWCM so my guess is I'm O'ing today and that temp spike was my LH surge... so I discarded it on my FF chart so that it won't throw my coverline off... I told DH... I don't care how ur feeling I need your bodily fluids tonight for good measure LMAO!!!


----------



## tekkitten

Haha nice one! Maybe we are true cycle buddies after all! :dance:

I think mine will be in 2 days, if my general pattern of opks is anything to go by.


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> Haha nice one! Maybe we are true cycle buddies after all! :dance:
> 
> I think mine will be in 2 days, if my general pattern of opks is anything to go by.




Ciaramystic said:


> Nope no bd'ing (DH hasn't been feeling well) and guess what... I didn't really O' either...  I woke up this morning and my temp dipped really low and when I did my cervical check I have a TON of EWCM so my guess is I'm O'ing today and that temp spike was my LH surge... so I discarded it on my FF chart so that it won't throw my coverline off... I told DH... I don't care how ur feeling I need your bodily fluids tonight for good measure LMAO!!!




tekkitten said:


> Haha  I snuck it in earlier! I have a feeling I might not get as much in as I want, but I will try my best ;)

I'm in the same boat ladies.. you'd think these boys would always want to bd hahaha! I only bd'd on day before and day of.. but only because I got lucky that it came early.. otherwise I would have needed to coerce him hahahaha ;) 

Go get em ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

LOL!!! I just don't get it!!! He's been wanting to have a child for 2 years... I said no way not until I am about finished with school. I had to drop out the first time for my two oldest... Now that I am almost finished and ready... he's slacking!!! To be fair though... we are on month 9 of ttc so he's probably pretty wore out!!! :)


----------



## TWINKLES80

Ciaramystic said:


> LOL!!! I just don't get it!!! He's been wanting to have a child for 2 years... I said no way not until I am about finished with school. I had to drop out the first time for my two oldest... Now that I am almost finished and ready... he's slacking!!! To be fair though... we are on month 9 of ttc so he's probably pretty wore out!!! :)

I totally hear you... i bet just like other dh's they're tired of having scheduled bd.. but what on earth are we going to do? We gotta make a baby here! haha.. 

Have fun ;)


----------



## Ciaramystic

TWINKLES80 said:


> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> LOL!!! I just don't get it!!! He's been wanting to have a child for 2 years... I said no way not until I am about finished with school. I had to drop out the first time for my two oldest... Now that I am almost finished and ready... he's slacking!!! To be fair though... we are on month 9 of ttc so he's probably pretty wore out!!! :)
> 
> I totally hear you... i bet just like other dh's they're tired of having scheduled bd.. but what on earth are we going to do? We gotta make a baby here! haha..
> 
> Have fun ;)Click to expand...

If we could do it alone we so would LOL!!!


----------



## tekkitten

Lol  Totally!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Ugh... I have had "UTI like" pain since 9:30 yesterday morning (front and back), had ewcm yesterday, watery today, and my temps are still low... COME ON ALL READY O'!!! Bright side... we got to dtd since dh is feelin better. That makes it slightly better, but I was all ready to be in the tww with that one random sky high temp Sunday... sigh... LOL!!!


----------



## tekkitten

I hear ya! I had what I swear were O pains last night, but no temp rise this morning. And bc I am a weirdo and like to check before going to bed near O (to see if its super high), I am thinking no temp rise tomorrow either. Totally sucks. To make it worse, I lost my normal thermometer :( I'm using a lame childs one now haha 

Hope it happens for us soon girly!


----------



## wontgiveup

tekkitten said:


> I hear ya! I had what I swear were O pains last night, but no temp rise this morning. And bc I am a weirdo and like to check before going to bed near O (to see if its super high), I am thinking no temp rise tomorrow either. Totally sucks. To make it worse, I lost my normal thermometer :( I'm using a lame childs one now haha
> 
> Hope it happens for us soon girly!

lol and i thought i was a weirdo:wacko: for checking befor i go to bed to lol If its high befor i go to bed then i normaly know itll be high in the morning thats the only reason i do this.. :dohh:
Do you use a regular BBT or a regular Fever T? Because if you switch in the middle of your cycle your temps wont be the same :) BBT works best, sorry lol i just was curious what you ment by childrens thermometer..


----------



## Ciaramystic

My bbt is being so weird!!! Normally I know when I O' because the next day is like bam... high... but it's like slowly rising... I still have the pains... this would be 48 hours now. Kind of getting worried but not going to let it get to me just yet. I have O'd as far out as cd 19 before and today is 18 for me. So just gonna go home... coerce the dh into bed and pray that my temp rise comes tmrw... Tek... I'll laugh my butt off if we both get our temp rise on the same day!!! At least I know your right there with me and we can compare "symptoms" in the tww LOL!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

BTW... I plugged in some higher temps for the next 3 days and it gives me O' of today... SMH...


----------



## tekkitten

Lol :p I hope your temps go and stay up!


----------



## TWINKLES80

Ciaramystic said:


> BTW... I plugged in some higher temps for the next 3 days and it gives me O' of today... SMH...

Me three I hope it stays up!! Ps Jessica Simpson pregnant again? Not a huge follower but I'm jealous! Keeping it real lol


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> I hear ya! I had what I swear were O pains last night, but no temp rise this morning. And bc I am a weirdo and like to check before going to bed near O (to see if its super high), I am thinking no temp rise tomorrow either. Totally sucks. To make it worse, I lost my normal thermometer :( I'm using a lame childs one now haha
> 
> Hope it happens for us soon girly!

I only check this once a day, but kitten looks like your bbt went up? Hurray!! Im hoping it stays up girlie!! Now go bd lol (as if I have to tell you haha) :happydance:


----------



## tekkitten

Lol, I dont think the BDing is going to happen tonight, both of us just feel so BLAH  I didnt have great timing this month, but not horrible, so we'll just see I suppose!


----------



## wontgiveup

Looking good id say you def od with that Sky rocket temp :)


----------



## tekkitten

Yep, pretty sure I did :) I guess tomorrow will confirm. I totally had O pains yesterday though, just shooting pinches on my left side. The nice thing is it was about 10-20 minutes after DTD  Hope the timing worked out this cycle. I didn't get in as much BD as last cycle, but still did O-2 and O day.


----------



## Ciaramystic

I'm so annoyed right now with my body... no idea what is going on and of course nothing adds up. Never had my temp NOT go up the day after O' and I had to of done it all ready as I felt the pains. I got sick last night from a smell I have NEVER found to bother me. I'm feeling pinches and pulls in my right back and left front today... and my temp is still low??? UGH!!!! Weirdest cycle ever... LOL!!! Tek... looks like I have to live vicariously through you this cycle because I'm starting to feel like maybe I didn't release an egg or something...


----------



## Ciaramystic

Hope after all... I could just be having a "slow rise" cycle... 

https://www.whattoexpect.com/blogs/...rone-levels-after-ovulation-just-a-slow-riser


----------



## wontgiveup

Its true slow rises are common 
but from looking at your chart are you sure you od or are you just going by all the EWCM
Maybe your just going to o latter then you thought maybe you geared up and then failed to release a egg.. Its normal to gear up once sometimes twice in one cycle befor temps RISE :) Hope this makes you feel a little better.


----------



## tekkitten

I hope its a slow rise too. I still want us to be cycle buddies! 

Do you use opks? I know I have asked before, I just have a BAD memory lol ;)


----------



## Ciaramystic

No never used them cuz I guess it always seemed pointless since I could tell from my cm and cervical position, but I'm thinking next cycle I'll start!!! How do u read those suckers anyway??? If u get two lines ur surging?


----------



## bazzb

if the second line is as dark as or darker than the control line its positive...

I used the below digital ones as I get confused easy LOL


----------



## tekkitten

I am one of the lucky ones that can see my surge going up a day or two before the positive. Its quite easy once you get the hang of it!

Its strange, its changed the last 3 cycles. The first one, I Od 3 days after the last positive. Second cycle, 2 days after the last +. This cycle, I Od the day after my last +! And technically I had a + the morning of my O. Its kind of awesome :D


----------



## wontgiveup

I have a fade in effect with my opks, they will gradualy get darker every day till it goes neg again.. The test line has to be the same color or darker then the control line :)
They realy help me out :)


----------



## lilyV

*tekkitten *- yeah, you gotta have o'd cd17. gl this cycle!

*Ciaramystic *- it's hard to tell what's going on w ur cycle bc of the open circles... maybe you did o on cd16...?

to add to the opk topic, I was quite surprised to learn that you actually o with FIVE days of getting the positive OPK. I thought for sure it was going to be the day of the strongest o. I just started OPKs this cycle.


----------



## Ciaramystic

I'm so confused... I have been so sick to my stomach the last two nights and it had been rolling like crazy!!! I don't feel bad and no fever... Also my cervix aches, I have a lower back ache, had right side pinches, hip bone aches, AND I can smell EVERYTHING!!! Starting to think I o'd the 14th before that big spike n am having a slow fallback rise. If that's not it, then I need to see a doctor cuz something CRAZY is going on LOL!!!


----------



## tekkitten

thats weird! Sounds like preggo symptoms. Why are the circles open the last several days? Maybe something is messing up the temps?


----------



## Ciaramystic

Not sure why they are open unless my cervical position or cm doesn't coordinate with the program??? I take my temp at the same time every day give or take 15 minutes... Most importantly though... check out my chart now!!! When I discarded the one high temp... I got crosshairs woohoo!!!! After a few more days temping I may throw it back in there just to see what FF does...


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> thats weird! Sounds like preggo symptoms. Why are the circles open the last several days? Maybe something is messing up the temps?

We are still cycle buddies!!!!!!!!!! O' on the same day (according to FF)!!!


----------



## tekkitten

Yay!!! Super awesome sauce :D

Let the waiting commence lol. How funny/ awesome would it be to be cycle AND bump buddies ;)


----------



## Ciaramystic

Completely awesome!!! To have someone to share things with would be a relief! I have had two children but that was 10 years ago and I have no idea what it's like anymore LOL!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

bazzb said:


> if the second line is as dark as or darker than the control line its positive...
> 
> I used the below digital ones as I get confused easy LOL

Woohoo!!! Welcome to the tww Bazz!!! I know it's not confirmed but between the opk's and temp rise it looks like u did!!! Tek... U having any symptoms???


----------



## bazzb

Thanks! I hope did:)


----------



## tekkitten

Looks like you did!

As for symptoms, I am totally not symptom spotting this time! I always have things that seem to be symptom, then AF comes :S So, not doing that anymore! Also not checking cm. 

I am so busy right now that anything that could be considered a 'symptom' can be explained by how exhausted and run down I am  By the time things die down (report cards, musical) I will have gotten AF. So, gonna try and not psyc myself out this time!

How about you??


----------



## bazzb

I just had a little brown again when I whiped not staining my underware or anything 
This is a weird cycle for me


----------



## bazzb

I've been googling lol
Since its my first real cycle since my mc mauve its ovulation bleeding
I've never experienced it before but I read a mc can change your body a lot


----------



## Ciaramystic

So been having some weird discharge I have NEVER had before... It's milky and thick and stretchy... So I googled it and this is what I found 

Leukorrhea is a type of discharge or fluid that may be present in the vagina. It&#8217;s often described as being white or milky in color and it can be somewhat thick and slippery. Leukorrhea occurs normally during early pregnancy... 

I have no other symptoms... (Except sleepy) Normally I have an abundance at this point in the cycle... Ugh wish this wait would go faster lol!


----------



## bazzb

That sounds very promising!!

I got another smiley today so I am sooooo confused
Something was telling me to test lol


----------



## wontgiveup

bazzb said:


> That sounds very promising!!
> 
> I got another smiley today so I am sooooo confused
> Something was telling me to test lol

Bazzb did you use a smiley on CD15 or was it Yesterday and today you used Smileys..


----------



## bazzb

Cd 15 had smiley and then cd 16 was negative I didn't test yesterday but today for some reason I did and got a smiley cd 18


----------



## wontgiveup

HMMM?? idk you got me stumped lol and i dont normaly get stumped lol!! 
Ether way will know witch was positive when your temps rise and coverline is drawn :) so no worrys


----------



## bazzb

Thanks hun
My temp is up a bit so tomorrows temp may be the deciding factor 
Thx again :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

I really do think u O'd all ready... From what I read, u can get false positives on opk's just like pregnancy tests :) Plus ur rise was above ur previous 6 temps. If ur temp goes up even further tmrw I'd discard that 2nd smiley n u should get ur crosshairs!


----------



## bazzb

Ok will do
Hopefully it rises I really felt like I od already


----------



## Ciaramystic

bazzb said:


> Ok will do
> Hopefully it rises I really felt like I od already

You might try discarding the 2nd positive opk's and plugging in a higher temp and see if it does :) I like doing that myself just to see!


----------



## bazzb

I just tried it and even leaving my temp the same as today and leaving in today's positive opk it still shows I od Friday


----------



## Ciaramystic

bazzb said:


> I just tried it and even leaving my temp the same as today and leaving in today's positive opk it still shows I od Friday

Woohoo!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

Yep sounds about right :) I read up on it and apparently you can have something called a ligering LH surge, and Docs say to go by your first Positive OPK :)


----------



## tekkitten

Those signs sound promising chiara! I have nothing like that, so me thinks its a no go for me this month ;)


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Those signs sound promising chiara! I have nothing like that, so me thinks its a no go for me this month ;)

Geez... it's so weird how much alike our charts are!!! I am on day 3 of the same exact temp! I thought maybe my thermometer was going bad but I went and took a shower and took my temp again and it was higher so I know it's still working. Was really hoping to see an implantation dip or a rise this morning. Hopefully tmrw... Hang in there girl!!! A lack of symptoms seems to be a major symptom for a lot of women who got their BFP's! I honestly am having none of the "symptoms" I had at this point in time the past few cycles. Normally this is when I start getting extremely crampy and cranky because AF is coming. Nada... I normally have creamy cm and very little. This cycle it's abundant and either watery or ewcm and the only "symptoms" I have are headache and every once in awhile a back ache. No cramps, sore boobs, etc... That sleepy feeling and stuffy head I had yesterday are completely gone today so I think it was the weather being screwy. It went from in the 30's to almost 70 degrees in a span of a day.


----------



## tekkitten

Crazy! Our weather has been mild. Cold though. I remember this time last year that it was icy and snowy, we haven't had that yet so I am happy :D 

Ok, weird question. how do you know if your cm is dry? I know that sounds dumb, but I am having a hard time telling what is just normal wetness and what is cm. I don't check it too often. Anywho, I think mine is dry, so I am not holding out too much hope. I'll likely start testing tomorrow, as I have about 100 pregnancy tests :haha: . I think I went overboard on the ICs. When do you think you will test?


----------



## bazzb

i remember when i was pregnant this summer my CM was really dry... and a lot of ladies said they had a lot of creamy CM so i thought I was out but i wasnt 
so your not out because of that :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Crazy! Our weather has been mild. Cold though. I remember this time last year that it was icy and snowy, we haven't had that yet so I am happy :D
> 
> Ok, weird question. how do you know if your cm is dry? I know that sounds dumb, but I am having a hard time telling what is just normal wetness and what is cm. I don't check it too often. Anywho, I think mine is dry, so I am not holding out too much hope. I'll likely start testing tomorrow, as I have about 100 pregnancy tests :haha: . I think I went overboard on the ICs. When do you think you will test?

When my cm is dry my finger is barely damp... just a little wetness from normal secretions. Basically my finger looks a little shiny but there is nothing there to rub between fingers. When it is "watery" there is blobs of clear slippery fluid. That's the best I can describe it... LOL!!! I don't think I'm going to test until Friday. We'll be 10dpo yay! I'm holding out to see if I have some sort of thermal shift. I don't feel pregnant... so I'm hoping that I'll have IB or pains or the shift to give me some sort of sign. I'm thinking if I don't get my BFP this cycle I'm going to by one of those kits off Amazon that comes with opk's and an abundance of tests so I can feed my poas addiction! ;)


----------



## wontgiveup

I find it hard to tell between Dry CM and Sticky CM


----------



## tekkitten

Me too! I rechecked and realized that I did it wrong before lol. I did it in the dark, then waiting too long to check it and it dried out  Its just a wee bit creamy, which is not unusual for me. Nothing to exciting to write home about though!


----------



## wontgiveup

Cd16 positive opk very dark :)
But not fertile cm im scarred


----------



## bazzb

I think you will have loads tomorrow :) 
gl hun


----------



## wontgiveup

thanks
Well had a little ewcm a while ago but not anymore
And test again at 5 and its neg, well im calling it negative cause even tho its super close to the same shade as the Control line its not as dark as like the one i took at 2 it was def positive, so does this mean my egg has been realeased or something not sure about all that... What happens once you get a positive opk, when will it be to late to BD cause i dont want to miss it.. I know hubby will be super tired when he gets home but i hope we can get as much Bd in as possible :( i hope if not ill cry lol


----------



## wontgiveup

Ok so at 9pm on sunday it was negative
Then at 2pm on monday it was positive
And at 5pm it was negative ??? What happend will it be to late to bd about 10pm and will bd again in the morning about 6am
i hope


----------



## bazzb

Sounds like u r like me lol
Go bd now and u will have it covered ;)


----------



## wontgiveup

I wish hubby wont be home till 9pm and even then with the shower and eat dinner and being so worn out i just dont know see this is the part that stresses me out,
Getn future baby daddy to BD lol on a schedule cause i know its not spontanious but hey you got to do what ya gotta do RIGHT?


----------



## wontgiveup

I guess even tho it went neg (witch could be do to all the water intake) That conception is still possible.. Maybe i geared up to o and failed, or just cought the end of my surge, i guess i surged last night while i was trying to sleep lol


----------



## Ciaramystic

wontgiveup said:


> thanks
> Well had a little ewcm a while ago but not anymore
> And test again at 5 and its neg, well im calling it negative cause even tho its super close to the same shade as the Control line its not as dark as like the one i took at 2 it was def positive, so does this mean my egg has been realeased or something not sure about all that... What happens once you get a positive opk, when will it be to late to BD cause i dont want to miss it.. I know hubby will be super tired when he gets home but i hope we can get as much Bd in as possible :( i hope if not ill cry lol

I wouldn't worry... LH surge comes 1 to 2 days before ovulation normally so I'd say u have plenty of BD time ;)


----------



## wontgiveup

ciaramystic said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> thanks
> well had a little ewcm a while ago but not anymore
> and test again at 5 and its neg, well im calling it negative cause even tho its super close to the same shade as the control line its not as dark as like the one i took at 2 it was def positive, so does this mean my egg has been realeased or something not sure about all that... What happens once you get a positive opk, when will it be to late to bd cause i dont want to miss it.. I know hubby will be super tired when he gets home but i hope we can get as much bd in as possible :( i hope if not ill cry lol
> 
> i wouldn't worry... Lh surge comes 1 to 2 days before ovulation normally so i'd say u have plenty of bd time ;)Click to expand...

question when is the egg released is it when the temp rises?


----------



## Ciaramystic

wontgiveup said:


> ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> thanks
> well had a little ewcm a while ago but not anymore
> and test again at 5 and its neg, well im calling it negative cause even tho its super close to the same shade as the control line its not as dark as like the one i took at 2 it was def positive, so does this mean my egg has been realeased or something not sure about all that... What happens once you get a positive opk, when will it be to late to bd cause i dont want to miss it.. I know hubby will be super tired when he gets home but i hope we can get as much bd in as possible :( i hope if not ill cry lol
> 
> i wouldn't worry... Lh surge comes 1 to 2 days before ovulation normally so i'd say u have plenty of bd time ;)Click to expand...
> 
> question when is the egg released is it when the temp rises?Click to expand...

No... the temp does not rise until after the egg has been released. It will be a bbt rise of at least .2 degrees and it will be above your six previous temps (unless you have one wacky temp like I did LOL). Once that temp rises though ovulation has all ready occurred. It's the progesterone being secreted after the release of the egg that causes the temperature rise.


----------



## Ciaramystic

As you can all see... I'm still flat lining. I have never flat lined before so of course I assumed my thermometer was dying, but went back and took it about 10 minutes after being out of bed and it had risen so def not the therm. Figured I was out but... did a little research and there is hope yet!!! 

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a29760935/update-bfp_-flat_temperatures_need_help

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/873031-bbt-flat-pancake.html

Just a few interesting reads... Felt a little nauseous yesterday and not hungry AT ALL!! Every meal I barely ate half of my food. Also had a headache last night and ended up in bed by 9:30 which is early for me, but could not get to sleep. Restless mind. Have some tugging/pinching by my right hip bone today but not getting my hopes up. Just coasting along... :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Ciaramystic said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> thanks
> well had a little ewcm a while ago but not anymore
> and test again at 5 and its neg, well im calling it negative cause even tho its super close to the same shade as the control line its not as dark as like the one i took at 2 it was def positive, so does this mean my egg has been realeased or something not sure about all that... What happens once you get a positive opk, when will it be to late to bd cause i dont want to miss it.. I know hubby will be super tired when he gets home but i hope we can get as much bd in as possible :( i hope if not ill cry lol
> 
> i wouldn't worry... Lh surge comes 1 to 2 days before ovulation normally so i'd say u have plenty of bd time ;)Click to expand...
> 
> question when is the egg released is it when the temp rises?Click to expand...
> 
> No... the temp does not rise until after the egg has been released. It will be a bbt rise of at least .2 degrees and it will be above your six previous temps (unless you have one wacky temp like I did LOL). Once that temp rises though ovulation has all ready occurred. It's the progesterone being secreted after the release of the egg that causes the temperature rise.Click to expand...

thanks lol i realize that was a stupid question that i already new the answer to lol
I ment when is ovulation is it when the temp rises? But iv done some research think i have a better understanding now.. Your full of great info :hugs:


----------



## TWINKLES80

Have any of you ladies done an hsg??


----------



## wontgiveup

:flower:I havent whats hsg 
nice to see you again Twinkles how've you been


----------



## TWINKLES80

wontgiveup said:


> :flower:I havent whats hsg
> nice to see you again Twinkles how've you been

Hi won't give up! I'm in and out and can never keep track of the forums they move so fast! Doing ok!

Hsg is to check if tubes are blocked. Some say it aids in getting your BfP too. Hope you're well won't give up :)


----------



## wontgiveup

ty ty and im doing well also, waiting to o had a positive opk yesterday
Iv heard it helps to i just wasnt sure what they called it, infact one lady said that they went in and checked had to clear one of her tubes, it hurts just a little she said... Hope it works out for you if you get it done :)


----------



## tekkitten

Hi Twinkles :) Hope everything goes well and smoothly for you!


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> Hi Twinkles :) Hope everything goes well and smoothly for you!




wontgiveup said:


> ty ty and im doing well also, waiting to o had a positive opk yesterday
> Iv heard it helps to i just wasnt sure what they called it, infact one lady said that they went in and checked had to clear one of her tubes, it hurts just a little she said... Hope it works out for you if you get it done :)

Thank you ladies ill keep you posted. And good luck to you both this month! Hopefully it's a bfp for the holidays for you!

Kitten, great looking chart! :)


----------



## tekkitten

Thanks :) although nothing too significant to accompany it. I'm just happy ill know either way before my staff party


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Thanks :) although nothing too significant to accompany it. I'm just happy ill know either way before my staff party

Bahahaha that is too funny! I was just thinking the same thing last night... "at least I'll know before my work Christmas party". I swear between my son's basketball schedule, working full time, and going to college full time, having a glass or two of wine is what keeps me sane. I've had a half a glass a couple times over the last 8 days, but I'm ready to know if I'll be limited to a sip every once in awhile or if I can celebrate finals being over with a half a bottle!!! LOL!!!


----------



## tekkitten

Haha, I hear ya!

Our charts are looking similar again  But so far bfn over here at 8 dpo. I wish I didn't have so many tests lol, but I fee like I need to get rid of them or something.

So tired today, I'll be so happy Sunday morning... sleep in with nothing on the agenda!


----------



## Ciaramystic

I haven't tested yet... I have absolutely no symptoms whatsoever and I'm afraid to test!!! Which is weird... past cycles I had all these crazy "symptoms" and poas almost daily LMAO!!! Great... now that I wrote that down I have this insane urge to go poas. I think I may have one in my office bathroom drawer... hmmmm... Haha! You described my Sunday perfectly!!! And by then... we SHOULD know... unless were one of the weird ones who don't get their bfp until after a missed AF. UGH!!! Just a few more days... but really if we look on the bright side, we're over half way through the tww! Yay!


----------



## Ciaramystic

I tested this morning as FF says I am 9dpo... Used CB digital and it was bfn... Sigh... My temp dipped a little back to the same exact temp as the flatline ??? Still absolutely no symptoms whatsoever... Probably won't test again until Sunday... Oh just a little fyi... I unchecked the discard button on that one high temp and it gives my O' of Nov 29th, 2 days after the O' with it checked as discard. But I didn't have any fertile cm that day so I re-checked the discard. I should know for sure Sunday as I will either be 12 or 10 dpo either way...


----------



## bazzb

Boo on the bfn but 7 or 9 dpo is still way early!
Good luck Sunday!


----------



## Cestamy83

Hey ya'll, this is my first month of testing! My chart has a ridiculously drastic temp increase?!

Can someone please stalk me? lol

My nips have been stinging since day one of ov, still continue to hurt and NEVER hurt before in my 30 years of being a woman! wtf!?


----------



## Ciaramystic

Cestamy83 said:


> Hey ya'll, this is my first month of testing! My chart has a ridiculously drastic temp increase?!
> 
> Can someone please stalk me? lol
> 
> My nips have been stinging since day one of ov, still continue to hurt and NEVER hurt before in my 30 years of being a woman! wtf!?

Can you add your chart to your signature??? Just have to go to FF and hover over "sharing" in the right upper corner then click "get code", then paste in your B and B signature :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

Cestamy83 said:


> Hey ya'll, this is my first month of testing! My chart has a ridiculously drastic temp increase?!
> 
> Can someone please stalk me? lol
> 
> My nips have been stinging since day one of ov, still continue to hurt and NEVER hurt before in my 30 years of being a woman! wtf!?

Wow your temp increases look awesome!!! Hopefully they stay up there and you get your bfp!!! Did you put the crosshairs on yourself or did FF give them to you? The sore nips is a good sign!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

Ladys I have a question
Had my spike today
So i played around with my chart and put 2more high temps in to see were ff would draw crosshairs.
It drew the line on CD 16 The day of my positive opk
Do they always draw the line the day of the positive opk... Cause it puting me at like 6 dpo:shrug:
And yesterday i had loads of ewcm and a hos then this morning im back to being dry cant reach my cervix and a Temp rise??
So my question is will ff draw crosshairs on the day of your positive opk, i wonder what will happen when i take it out..
As you can see at looking at my chart.. 1 and 2 dpo would be awefully low temps.. I thought for sure it would draw crosshairs on CD18.. Cause if not then i def missed my chances this month :nope:
I post a example chart of what it would look like after i played around with it.
 



Attached Files:







what thats weird.jpg
File size: 89.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ciaramystic

What method do you have it on??? It should not have drawn crosshairs on the 16th as you didn't have a .2 temp increase. If you have it set to OPK method, try changing it to FAM or Advanced and see what it says.


----------



## wontgiveup

I took the positive out and it draws crosshairs on CD18 
Not sure witch one i should go with
Im confused 
i cought the end of my surge on CD16 if that makes any dif..


----------



## wontgiveup

Ciaramystic said:


> What method do you have it on??? It should not have drawn crosshairs on the 16th as you didn't have a .2 temp increase. If you have it set to OPK method, try changing it to FAM or Advanced and see what it says.

I know right
Setting is on advanced :shrug:


----------



## Ciaramystic

If it's on advanced try changing it to fam or opk and plugging a few high temps in and seeing where it puts crosshairs :)


----------



## wontgiveup

I think i released my egg some time after the end of my lh surge on CD16 im hopeing that way i might have caught the egg.. this time 
But Anyways If crosshairs are drawn on CD16 that would mean i didnt have a temp rise till 3 days after ( guess it happens)


----------



## wontgiveup

k ill try that


----------



## wontgiveup

ok lets try this again, i had a router problem with my conection 

Ok so Advanced, Fertility awarness, and opk settings all give the same crosshairs FOR cd16 :shrug:
Ciara do you think i should take out my opk so that ill have crosshairs on CD18
Is it possible for ff to make a mistake like this one ?


----------



## Ciaramystic

wontgiveup said:


> ok lets try this again, i had a router problem with my conection
> 
> Ok so Advanced, Fertility awarness, and opk settings all give the same crosshairs FOR cd16 :shrug:
> Ciara do you think i should take out my opk so that ill have crosshairs on CD18
> Is it possible for ff to make a mistake like this one ?

VERY possible!!! It's done it a few times to me in past cycles. Go with your gut. If you are positive you O'd on the 18th then just override FF with your own crosshairs or remove the + opk. We know our bodies much better then a computer program. :)


----------



## tekkitten

I agree, we do know our bodies better :)

So BFN today at 9dpo. Not thinking its happening this cycle, so now just waiting to see if I have lengthened my LP at all :D


----------



## wontgiveup

thanks ladys I explained it better on this
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ovulation-tests/1560283-ov-timeing-question-help.html#post23739035
Im posting this in other threads hopeing to get some insite on how this stuff works.


----------



## TWINKLES80

Hi Ladies:

Just wanted to give to an update. Had an hsg today and it was very painful, but short lived, but did I mention very? Took 1600mg ibuprofen but didn't help :( good news is that my tubes are clear.

Just waiting on my blood tests now :( but found out my fsh is border line high. Not sure if you guys wanted to know but thought I'd share my experience with y'all.


----------



## wontgiveup

Twinkles80
Of coarse we want to know silly:hugs:
Glad your tubes are clear and sorry it was so painful :nope:
Thats great news tho :thumbup:


----------



## Ciaramystic

Don't know if I'm fishing BUT... last night had some sharp pinch pains in my left side about 8:30pm that lasted about 30 seconds then I woke up about 3:00am with about 30 seconds more of those pains... then this morning when I wiped, had pink, watery discharge and that was it. When I checked my cervix an hour later, nothing!!! This is different then my normal AF. Usually I get a couple days of dark brown discharge before it starts!!! FX'd it was implantation!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

TWINKLES80 said:


> Hi Ladies:
> 
> Just wanted to give to an update. Had an hsg today and it was very painful, but short lived, but did I mention very? Took 1600mg ibuprofen but didn't help :( good news is that my tubes are clear.
> 
> Just waiting on my blood tests now :( but found out my fsh is border line high. Not sure if you guys wanted to know but thought I'd share my experience with y'all.

Yes we want to know all the details!!! All though I am going to have to google it because I'm not sure what hsg is or fsh... Please continue to keep us updated!!!


----------



## TWINKLES80

Ciaramystic said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies:
> 
> Just wanted to give to an update. Had an hsg today and it was very painful, but short lived, but did I mention very? Took 1600mg ibuprofen but didn't help :( good news is that my tubes are clear.
> 
> Just waiting on my blood tests now :( but found out my fsh is border line high. Not sure if you guys wanted to know but thought I'd share my experience with y'all.
> 
> Yes we want to know all the details!!! All though I am going to have to google it because I'm not sure what hsg is or fsh... Please continue to keep us updated!!!Click to expand...




Ciaramystic said:


> Don't know if I'm fishing BUT... last night had some sharp pinch pains in my left side about 8:30pm that lasted about 30 seconds then I woke up about 3:00am with about 30 seconds more of those pains... then this morning when I wiped, had pink, watery discharge and that was it. When I checked my cervix an hour later, nothing!!! This is different then my normal AF. Usually I get a couple days of dark brown discharge before it starts!!! FX'd it was implantation!!!

Mystic - sounds promising, especially the pink stuff! hehehe.. i hope we have some celebrating to do on this thread.. we need a bfp soon! 

Wont give up -- thank you for your kind words. I haven't kept track because work beckons and i can't keep up with the threads.. but are you and your dh doing better?

On to the fun stuff, It definitely wasn't a fun experience. It hurt ALOT, but basically an hsg is when they put what feels like kitchen appliances then a dye through your hoo-ha then through your fallopian tubes. If the dye spills out then tubes are clear. Wish they prescribed vicadin while they were at it. Don't mean to scare you but just describing my experience. It was shortlived and short though, so it didn't last long. 

I guess the pain differs from person to person, some say it's a walk in the park. Others not so much. But i hear it's more painful if the tubes are blocked or if there is some mucus stuck there. Hopefully that was me, so now it's clear! 

FSH is the hormone that is released by your brain telling your ovaries to release an egg. Apparently if it's higher then it shows lower quality eggs or something like that. My doc wants to wait on a few more tests before making a diagnosis. So i'll keep you posted. 

Thanks for being around ladies! Helps to have someone to talk to!!


----------



## wontgiveup

twinkles, Yep were doing great. Found out some good news yesterday, DH is cuting hours so that he will be home more :) Im realy happy about that, we can get back to are old selfs again.. I guess im lucky to be so glued to my husbands hip cause i realy am its always been that way.. Hes my best Friend :) ty for asking


----------



## TWINKLES80

wontgiveup said:


> twinkles, Yep were doing great. Found out some good news yesterday, DH is cuting hours so that he will be home more :) Im realy happy about that, we can get back to are old selfs again.. I guess im lucky to be so glued to my husbands hip cause i realy am its always been that way.. Hes my best Friend :) ty for asking

Yay won't give up that's grrreat news! it will probably be less stressful for him and he won't be so tired ;) so get to bding!!


----------



## tekkitten

Whoa Chiara, that is a huge temp rise!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Ha that's what I thought!!! I don't feel preggers, the pinkish watery cm was gone almost instantly but today I woke up with brown watery discharge... I get brown spotting before AF so I'm not getting my hopes up :(


----------



## tekkitten

I get the brown spotting before af too :S And same here, totally don't feel preggers. On the bright side, my temp was still up this morning which MEANS... longer LP this month than last :D I guess the B50 is working! Even if its only by a day that makes me happy <3


----------



## Ciaramystic

Heck yeah!!! Longer LP is an awesome alternative to a BFP!!! Mine was only 10 days last cycle so it's longer for me too!


----------



## tekkitten

Lol we had the same LP last cycle  Mine was 10 too!

And yes, I'll certainly take it! I havent started spotting yet so I think I might be able to pull out an 11 or 12 this month :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

AF got me... but LP was longer then last month!!! Went from a 10 day LP to 12! Woohoo! Going to get OPK's this month... any suggestions on brands? Also when do you do them???


----------



## wontgiveup

Yes Earlypregnancytest.com https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/
They work great, I even get a fade in effect with these
Sorry af got you


----------



## tekkitten

I just use ICs for opks. We're the same! My lp was 10 last month and 12 this month, and I am officially cd1. Lol, too weird! Now its a race to O! Who will win??? ;)

wontgiveup, that is a wicked spike in temp!


----------



## TWINKLES80

Ciaramystic said:


> AF got me... but LP was longer then last month!!! Went from a 10 day LP to 12! Woohoo! Going to get OPK's this month... any suggestions on brands? Also when do you do them???

Sorry mystic :( I'm so annoyed!


----------



## kmr1763

Can I jump in on you ladies for a moment? I've only just started ovulating on my own, so ovulatory charts are new for me-- this is my 4th cycle charting my ovulation. Before that, I was charting, but never ovulated. 

My hubby was in the military and has been away. Now he's out, so this is the first cycle since oing on my own I've been in the tww! Woop! But, I had my initial temp spike on the 9th. 2dpo and 3dpo temp has gone down. I'm being anal, I know time will tell. I don't even know if I really oed :( what do you ladies think?

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/898E7F39-2128-4443-B150-B5ECED140BE9-2149-0000037B390CA3F2.jpg


----------



## wontgiveup

kmr1763 said:


> Can I jump in on you ladies for a moment? I've only just started ovulating on my own, so ovulatory charts are new for me-- this is my 4th cycle charting my ovulation. Before that, I was charting, but never ovulated.
> 
> My hubby was in the military and has been away. Now he's out, so this is the first cycle since oing on my own I've been in the tww! Woop! But, I had my initial temp spike on the 9th. 2dpo and 3dpo temp has gone down. I'm being anal, I know time will tell. I don't even know if I really oed :( what do you ladies think?
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/898E7F39-2128-4443-B150-B5ECED140BE9-2149-0000037B390CA3F2.jpg

oh hun its realy hard to tell. Its possible youll wake with a low temp tomorow and ff will take away crosshairs.. Fxd for you hope its a high one..
If you have been charting for some time and arnt ovulating then you realy need to see a doc, cause that isnt a normal thing.. Theyll put you on clomid and see if that helps.. What are your periods like with your past anovulatory cycles?


----------



## wontgiveup

oh i see you have been on clomid to conceive your first child. You might need to start taking it again..


----------



## kmr1763

Thanks for responding! I went on last clomid cycle in April. We were going to take a break, and I have ovulated every cycle since then. This is our first cycle ttc again and the dip is driving me nuts! I had other dips in the past few cycles, but they were small and generally went back up. So this is why I'm frustrated.


----------



## wontgiveup

look at my dip at 3po anything can happen


----------



## oedipamass

Hi Ladies! I would love someone to chart stalk me! I think I had pretty good confirmation of ovulation around CD13, but after that my chart looks like the swiss alps! I'd love a BFP, but beginning to doubt it this cycle... what do you think?


----------



## wontgiveup

oedipamass said:


> Hi Ladies! I would love someone to chart stalk me! I think I had pretty good confirmation of ovulation around CD13, but after that my chart looks like the swiss alps! I'd love a BFP, but beginning to doubt it this cycle... what do you think?

Your chances look great.. I see you have alot of open circles but i dont think thatll effect your chart. When are you testing?


----------



## kmr1763

Gah, ff took my crosshairs away. Now back down to what I thought was pre-o spike. SO sad. Thanks for replying ladies.


----------



## oedipamass

AF is due tomorrow. I'll test on Friday, if she stays away! Fx


----------



## tekkitten

Good luck!! It is def like the swiss alps!


----------



## wontgiveup

fxd crossed for you
AF should show her face someweres between Mon-Wend


----------



## Missbx

Hey i hope its ok to join I'm new to charting I have been charting for a few days. :) 

My chart is in my sig x


----------



## TWINKLES80

Looks good so far!


----------



## tekkitten

I agree, I'll be sure to stalk


----------



## wontgiveup

Missbx said:


> Hey i hope its ok to join I'm new to charting I have been charting for a few days. :)
> 
> My chart is in my sig x

Woohoo:happydance: another chart to stalk
Welcome
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...rt-new-start-dec-jan-testers-babydust-98.html


----------



## wontgiveup

Misbx i can tell you this, you def dont have hypothyroidism You have high pre o temps So youll def have some good Post o temps to show you ovulated. 
When i first started temp, My pre o temps were like 96.3-96.7 Post o temps 96.9-97.4 (Very Low)
Now there a lot better pre o temps are 96.7-96.9 Post o temps 96.9-97.9 woohoo lol (Normal Range)


----------



## Missbx

wontgiveup said:


> Misbx i can tell you this, you def dont have hypothyroidism You have high pre o temps So youll def have some good Post o temps to show you ovulated.
> When i first started temp, My pre o temps were like 96.3-96.7 Post o temps 96.9-97.4 (Very Low)
> Now there a lot better pre o temps are 96.7-96.9 Post o temps 96.9-97.9 woohoo lol (Normal Range)

Thankyou my temp went up again this morning and Af has gone :happydance: can't wait to see when I ovulate I thought I wasn't going to get up on time to take it lol that's why I have put off charting. I use to be regular cycles since September but then they went from a 30 day cycle to 41 day cycle and Octobers Af was very painful witch makes me think I may have had a chemical. And Af use to arrive on the 7th or the 8th every month and it came on the 8th of this month so I hope I'm back to a 30 day cycle :) 

Lots of baby dust to you :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

Just found out my kiddos are going to stay with their grandparents after Christmas for their school break and that is when I should be O'ing!!! Lots of opportunity for BD'ing then!!! Woohoo!!! Anytime any place... wow haven't been able to do that for awhile! LOL!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

oooo Sounds like fun :)


----------



## bazzb

Sounds like a plan!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

IDK wth is going on with my body but I barely had AF... I had 1 day of red very light almost just spotting flow and the rest of it has been brown spotting ??? Maybe I have a blockage ??? Or maybe my uterine lining just didn't thicken this month ??? I am due for my annual pap smear in January so if I don't get a BFP this cycle I'm definitely bringing my charts in for the Doc to take a look at. How is everyone else doing???


----------



## Ciaramystic

Congratulations is in order girls... Looks like Wontgiveup finally got her BFP!!! FX'd crossed for her sticky bean and happy/healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## bazzb

so happy for her!!!! yay :)


----------



## TWINKLES80

Ciaramystic said:


> Congratulations is in order girls... Looks like Wontgiveup finally got her BFP!!! FX'd crossed for her sticky bean and happy/healthy 9 months!!!

Ditto ditto ditto!!


----------



## wontgiveup

Ciaramystic said:


> Congratulations is in order girls... Looks like Wontgiveup finally got her BFP!!! FX'd crossed for her sticky bean and happy/healthy 9 months!!!

Aw ty so much Part me keeps saying Dont Get to excited :( But thats all i want to do is :happydance: Dance lol And sleep for days lol


----------



## Missbx

wontgiveup said:


> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations is in order girls... Looks like Wontgiveup finally got her BFP!!! FX'd crossed for her sticky bean and happy/healthy 9 months!!!
> 
> Aw ty so much Part me keeps saying Dont Get to excited :( But thats all i want to do is :happydance: Dance lol And sleep for days lolClick to expand...

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## tekkitten

Congrats!!! Nice to see some good news coming out of the thread :D


----------



## tekkitten

Chiara, hows it going? Still spotting?


----------



## wontgiveup

Did any of you moms have spotting early in your pregnancy i had a Spot about the size of a eraser earlier (light brown)
Or any kind of spotting just trying to ease my mind, AF due Tomorow or monday so im still on edge even after my positives, Bought more frer going to take one in the morning maybe some time tonight to lol. See doc Tues morning to confirm


----------



## Missbx

https://i46.tinypic.com/5yuk5y.jpg
this look like im comeing into my Fertile period?
at the bottem it says Probably Fertile?


----------



## kmr1763

Okay ladies, I'm jumping in once more! So sad about my inconclusive chart. I put it on the fam setting because the advanced setting was still giving me crosshairs for cd 19. Can you tell me what you ladies think?


----------



## wontgiveup

kmr1763 said:


> Okay ladies, I'm jumping in once more! So sad about my inconclusive chart. I put it on the fam setting because the advanced setting was still giving me crosshairs for cd 19. Can you tell me what you ladies think?

I say you released that egg between CD23-24 and you should get your crosshairs tomorow or the day after that, infact play around with it.. See what happens..
Hope you got some bdn in.... Take a look at mine, looks like i must have conceived that am after the day I got my positive opk cause i caught the end of my surge.. Infact i didnt even have any cm i had to use preeseed, I thought for sure my chances were slim.. It took 4 days after my positive to get crosshairs so it can take awhile :) hope this eased your mind a bit hun


----------



## kmr1763

wontgiveup said:


> kmr1763 said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, I'm jumping in once more! So sad about my inconclusive chart. I put it on the fam setting because the advanced setting was still giving me crosshairs for cd 19. Can you tell me what you ladies think?
> 
> I say you released that egg between CD23-24 and you should get your crosshairs tomorow or the day after that, infact play around with it.. See what happens..
> Hope you got some bdn in.... Take a look at mine, looks like i must have conceived that am after the day I got my positive opk cause i caught the end of my surge.. Infact i didnt even have any cm i had to use preeseed, I thought for sure my chances were slim.. It took 4 days after my positive to get crosshairs so it can take awhile :) hope this eased your mind a bit hunClick to expand...

Thank you SO much. I asked on the VIP board on ff but they are really minimal help. :( you've given me hope! I'm frustrated bigtime with the weirdness of it! We bd on the day my temp went down, cd 23 in the pm and again cd 24 in the am, using preseed as well. Lol so impatient as this is our first month ttc after a lengthy separation due to military! And I never did o on my own until recently after a clomid cycle, so sorry if I sound crazed!


----------



## wontgiveup

Oh hun i completly understand were your comeing from, Things like that just add to the stress of it all, EXP... when you hubby is out of town, or your a realy late Oer like i am... 
Crazed NO 
Sainlythinking YES lol


----------



## wontgiveup

I just wanted to say to all you girls
Ty for shareing this journey with me, iv come so attached to all of you its hard for me to stay away from the threads...
But i guess i ought to (but i cant help but to check in and see were everyones at and how they are doing LOVE YOU GALS)
And ty once again, Have a merry christmas, and a happy holidays!!!! 
I love to answer questions and help anyway i can when some one is as stressed at ttc as i had been :)
KMR- ill check back in and help watch your chart with ya ;)


----------



## kmr1763

Thanks, won't give up! I'm so glad you've has your own success story, and although I'm new at this thread, you being on here just inspires me and gives me hope! It's been a long road for me and dh. Dx with pcos, ds is a clomid baby. Ntnp since ds was born, began charting, no o, (again) began clomid, stopped clomid, began clomid, started oing, and here we are today :) 

Ds broke my thermometer last night and I had to use my back-up, so I'm unhappy about that bigtime. But I am resolving not to worry anymore. For now I am in the tww, either 9dpo or 5 dpo. Testing started today and will continue til bfp or o! 

Thanks for all your help, I will be poking in again soon, I'm sure lol


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Chiara, hows it going? Still spotting?

Spotting stopped pretty abruptly after the 1 day of red flow... :wacko: That spotting and no real AF has me worried. I'm due for my pap next month so if I don't get a bfp this month I'm going to have a long talk with my Doc to find out wth is going on. Low progesterone levels maybe? Uterine lining still thin from depo over a year ago possibly??? Sigh... so frustrating! LOL!!! In the mean time, I am being seriously lax on my obsession with all things ttc! Been forgetting to temp and check my cervix. I haven't given up I just am tired of doing it... Finally in the mindset that it will happen someday and if it's not soon I'm okay with it. How the heck are you doing??? I feel like I haven't talked to my cycle soul mate in forever!!!! Your chart looks crazy!!! LOL!!! You have your own Swiss Alps going on!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Missbx said:


> https://i46.tinypic.com/5yuk5y.jpg
> this look like im comeing into my Fertile period?
> at the bottem it says Probably Fertile?

That means you haven't O'd yet but this is the best time to do the deed for a chance at bfp :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

kmr1763 said:


> Thanks, won't give up! I'm so glad you've has your own success story, and although I'm new at this thread, you being on here just inspires me and gives me hope! It's been a long road for me and dh. Dx with pcos, ds is a clomid baby. Ntnp since ds was born, began charting, no o, (again) began clomid, stopped clomid, began clomid, started oing, and here we are today :)
> 
> Ds broke my thermometer last night and I had to use my back-up, so I'm unhappy about that bigtime. But I am resolving not to worry anymore. For now I am in the tww, either 9dpo or 5 dpo. Testing started today and will continue til bfp or o!
> 
> Thanks for all your help, I will be poking in again soon, I'm sure lol

Oh man... it looks like you hyperovulated!!! Your dips look identical and you had positive opk's for both. I've heard that clomid can cause multiples... If that's the case, and you did O' twice, you have a double shot at a bfp!!! :)


----------



## Missbx

Ciaramystic said:


> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/5yuk5y.jpg
> this look like im comeing into my Fertile period?
> at the bottem it says Probably Fertile?
> 
> That means you haven't O'd yet but this is the best time to do the deed for a chance at bfp :)Click to expand...

Thankyou my temp had a big drop this morning :)


----------



## kmr1763

Ciaramystic said:


> kmr1763 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, won't give up! I'm so glad you've has your own success story, and although I'm new at this thread, you being on here just inspires me and gives me hope! It's been a long road for me and dh. Dx with pcos, ds is a clomid baby. Ntnp since ds was born, began charting, no o, (again) began clomid, stopped clomid, began clomid, started oing, and here we are today :)
> 
> Ds broke my thermometer last night and I had to use my back-up, so I'm unhappy about that bigtime. But I am resolving not to worry anymore. For now I am in the tww, either 9dpo or 5 dpo. Testing started today and will continue til bfp or o!
> 
> Thanks for all your help, I will be poking in again soon, I'm sure lol
> 
> Oh man... it looks like you hyperovulated!!! Your dips look identical and you had positive opk's for both. I've heard that clomid can cause multiples... If that's the case, and you did O' twice, you have a double shot at a bfp!!! :)Click to expand...

Do you really think so? No clomid this cycle, my last clomid cycle was in April, and I've been ovulating on my own since then. I thought for sure when I got that temp spike that I had oed, but temp slowly went back down and now it's risen again. I just don't know what to think? I've started testing and bfn so far. Grr.


----------



## Ciaramystic

Missbx said:


> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/5yuk5y.jpg
> this look like im comeing into my Fertile period?
> at the bottem it says Probably Fertile?
> 
> That means you haven't O'd yet but this is the best time to do the deed for a chance at bfp :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou my temp had a big drop this morning :)Click to expand...

I normally drop in temp before O'... it does look to be a bit early for O' yet though... I get about a week of fertile cm before O' actually occurs.


----------



## Ciaramystic

kmr1763 said:


> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmr1763 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, won't give up! I'm so glad you've has your own success story, and although I'm new at this thread, you being on here just inspires me and gives me hope! It's been a long road for me and dh. Dx with pcos, ds is a clomid baby. Ntnp since ds was born, began charting, no o, (again) began clomid, stopped clomid, began clomid, started oing, and here we are today :)
> 
> Ds broke my thermometer last night and I had to use my back-up, so I'm unhappy about that bigtime. But I am resolving not to worry anymore. For now I am in the tww, either 9dpo or 5 dpo. Testing started today and will continue til bfp or o!
> 
> Thanks for all your help, I will be poking in again soon, I'm sure lol
> 
> Oh man... it looks like you hyperovulated!!! Your dips look identical and you had positive opk's for both. I've heard that clomid can cause multiples... If that's the case, and you did O' twice, you have a double shot at a bfp!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really think so? No clomid this cycle, my last clomid cycle was in April, and I've been ovulating on my own since then. I thought for sure when I got that temp spike that I had oed, but temp slowly went back down and now it's risen again. I just don't know what to think? I've started testing and bfn so far. Grr.Click to expand...

I would check out the FF charts of people who had multiple births and see if it looks similar to you... but honestly the charts I've seen with hyperovulation looked similar with two distinct dips... CRAZY... :happydance:


----------



## Missbx

Ciaramystic said:


> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/5yuk5y.jpg
> this look like im comeing into my Fertile period?
> at the bottem it says Probably Fertile?
> 
> That means you haven't O'd yet but this is the best time to do the deed for a chance at bfp :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou my temp had a big drop this morning :)Click to expand...
> 
> I normally drop in temp before O'... it does look to be a bit early for O' yet though... I get about a week of fertile cm before O' actually occurs.Click to expand...

Yes that's what thought I think I should ovulate arround the 20th-25th :)


----------



## kmr1763

Ciaramystic said:


> kmr1763 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmr1763 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, won't give up! I'm so glad you've has your own success story, and although I'm new at this thread, you being on here just inspires me and gives me hope! It's been a long road for me and dh. Dx with pcos, ds is a clomid baby. Ntnp since ds was born, began charting, no o, (again) began clomid, stopped clomid, began clomid, started oing, and here we are today :)
> 
> Ds broke my thermometer last night and I had to use my back-up, so I'm unhappy about that bigtime. But I am resolving not to worry anymore. For now I am in the tww, either 9dpo or 5 dpo. Testing started today and will continue til bfp or o!
> 
> Thanks for all your help, I will be poking in again soon, I'm sure lol
> 
> Oh man... it looks like you hyperovulated!!! Your dips look identical and you had positive opk's for both. I've heard that clomid can cause multiples... If that's the case, and you did O' twice, you have a double shot at a bfp!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really think so? No clomid this cycle, my last clomid cycle was in April, and I've been ovulating on my own since then. I thought for sure when I got that temp spike that I had oed, but temp slowly went back down and now it's risen again. I just don't know what to think? I've started testing and bfn so far. Grr.Click to expand...
> 
> I would check out the FF charts of people who had multiple births and see if it looks similar to you... but honestly the charts I've seen with hyperovulation looked similar with two distinct dips... CRAZY... :happydance:Click to expand...

THANKS! You have given me some serious hope! Mmmm I might have to go load up on frers today!


----------



## TWINKLES80

kmr1763 said:


> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmr1763 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmr1763 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, won't give up! I'm so glad you've has your own success story, and although I'm new at this thread, you being on here just inspires me and gives me hope! It's been a long road for me and dh. Dx with pcos, ds is a clomid baby. Ntnp since ds was born, began charting, no o, (again) began clomid, stopped clomid, began clomid, started oing, and here we are today :)
> 
> Ds broke my thermometer last night and I had to use my back-up, so I'm unhappy about that bigtime. But I am resolving not to worry anymore. For now I am in the tww, either 9dpo or 5 dpo. Testing started today and will continue til bfp or o!
> 
> Thanks for all your help, I will be poking in again soon, I'm sure lol
> 
> Oh man... it looks like you hyperovulated!!! Your dips look identical and you had positive opk's for both. I've heard that clomid can cause multiples... If that's the case, and you did O' twice, you have a double shot at a bfp!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really think so? No clomid this cycle, my last clomid cycle was in April, and I've been ovulating on my own since then. I thought for sure when I got that temp spike that I had oed, but temp slowly went back down and now it's risen again. I just don't know what to think? I've started testing and bfn so far. Grr.Click to expand...
> 
> I would check out the FF charts of people who had multiple births and see if it looks similar to you... but honestly the charts I've seen with hyperovulation looked similar with two distinct dips... CRAZY... :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS! You have given me some serious hope! Mmmm I might have to go load up on frers today!Click to expand...

Hi Kmr hope you don't mind me asking did you ovulate on your own before clomid? Or was it used to induce ovulation. The reason I ask is that my re suggests I take clomid with iui even though I ovulate on my own. Thanks!


----------



## Missbx

What's eveyone think about my chart is it normal to have a temp dip like that and a rise or could it be ovulation im new to charting so I'm not sure.

https://i48.tinypic.com/34ph0d4.jpg


----------



## Ciaramystic

Missbx said:


> What's eveyone think about my chart is it normal to have a temp dip like that and a rise or could it be ovulation im new to charting so I'm not sure.
> 
> https://i48.tinypic.com/34ph0d4.jpg

It's normal for temps to be erratic sometimes... Are you temping at the same time every day? Are you temping as soon as you wake up? Are you temping vaginally or orally? So many factors can contribute to crazy temps... I'd say no to the ovulation as the spiked temp has to be .2 degrees higher then the previous 6 temperatures for it to be considered by FF for your cross hairs.


----------



## Ciaramystic

Missbx said:


> What's eveyone think about my chart is it normal to have a temp dip like that and a rise or could it be ovulation im new to charting so I'm not sure.
> 
> https://i48.tinypic.com/34ph0d4.jpg

Btw... your cm looks like it is gearing up for O'! I'd say within a week! Do you check your cervix position?


----------



## Missbx

Ciaramystic said:


> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> What's eveyone think about my chart is it normal to have a temp dip like that and a rise or could it be ovulation im new to charting so I'm not sure.
> 
> https://i48.tinypic.com/34ph0d4.jpg
> 
> Btw... your cm looks like it is gearing up for O'! I'd say within a week! Do you check your cervix position?Click to expand...

I temp at 7am I set my alarm and I temp vaginaly and I keep my bbt thermometer on my bed side table.

I think I should ovulate between the 19th-25th


----------



## Ciaramystic

Missbx said:


> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> What's eveyone think about my chart is it normal to have a temp dip like that and a rise or could it be ovulation im new to charting so I'm not sure.
> 
> https://i48.tinypic.com/34ph0d4.jpg
> 
> Btw... your cm looks like it is gearing up for O'! I'd say within a week! Do you check your cervix position?Click to expand...
> 
> I temp at 7am I set my alarm and I temp vaginaly and I keep my bbt thermometer on my bed side table.
> 
> I think I should ovulate between the 19th-25thClick to expand...

Awesome!!! I am the same way... 6am every morning, and vaginally. I usually ovulate around cd 19 myself! I only start getting fertile cm like watery or ewcm about a week before O'. I always know when it is approaching though because I check my cervix. When it starts getting soft I know I am going to O' within about 5 days. This cycle I'm going to start using opks... you ever use them?


----------



## Missbx

Ciaramystic said:


> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> What's eveyone think about my chart is it normal to have a temp dip like that and a rise or could it be ovulation im new to charting so I'm not sure.
> 
> https://i48.tinypic.com/34ph0d4.jpg
> 
> Btw... your cm looks like it is gearing up for O'! I'd say within a week! Do you check your cervix position?Click to expand...
> 
> I temp at 7am I set my alarm and I temp vaginaly and I keep my bbt thermometer on my bed side table.
> 
> I think I should ovulate between the 19th-25thClick to expand...
> 
> Awesome!!! I am the same way... 6am every morning, and vaginally. I usually ovulate around cd 19 myself! I only start getting fertile cm like watery or ewcm about a week before O'. I always know when it is approaching though because I check my cervix. When it starts getting soft I know I am going to O' within about 5 days. This cycle I'm going to start using opks... you ever use them?Click to expand...

I have used opks before but I stoped useing them a few months back. That sounds like me I get watery cm for about 5 days then I get ewcm and then I get senstive nipples. I'm not sure how to check my check my cervix but I think I might try. :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

Missbx said:


> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> What's eveyone think about my chart is it normal to have a temp dip like that and a rise or could it be ovulation im new to charting so I'm not sure.
> 
> https://i48.tinypic.com/34ph0d4.jpg
> 
> Btw... your cm looks like it is gearing up for O'! I'd say within a week! Do you check your cervix position?Click to expand...
> 
> I temp at 7am I set my alarm and I temp vaginaly and I keep my bbt thermometer on my bed side table.
> 
> I think I should ovulate between the 19th-25thClick to expand...
> 
> Awesome!!! I am the same way... 6am every morning, and vaginally. I usually ovulate around cd 19 myself! I only start getting fertile cm like watery or ewcm about a week before O'. I always know when it is approaching though because I check my cervix. When it starts getting soft I know I am going to O' within about 5 days. This cycle I'm going to start using opks... you ever use them?Click to expand...
> 
> I have used opks before but I stoped useing them a few months back. That sounds like me I get watery cm for about 5 days then I get ewcm and then I get senstive nipples. I'm not sure how to check my check my cervix but I think I might try. :)Click to expand...

Usually mine is way up there and firm... feels like the tip of my nose. Then about 5 days before O' it gets a little softer every day and I can start to feel like a little opening or slit... That along with the changing cm let's me know when I'm about to O'. I decided to do OPK's this cycle as the last two I haven't had a very definitive temp spike or have had more then one so wasn't sure when exact O' was LOL!


----------



## kmr1763

Hey twinkles-- I did NOT ovulate on my own. It was used to induce. I hear that a lot of mds, though, will use clomid to induce even if you do. If for some reason you didn't o that cycle, the iui would be abandoned... I think they just want to increase your odds :)


----------



## TWINKLES80

kmr1763 said:


> Hey twinkles-- I did NOT ovulate on my own. It was used to induce. I hear that a lot of mds, though, will use clomid to induce even if you do. If for some reason you didn't o that cycle, the iui would be abandoned... I think they just want to increase your odds :)

Thank you Kmr ! That's what makes me apprehensive a bit. I do o albeit late sometimes cd 18 ish. But with my amh results and fsh results being borderline they told me to hurry on up! 

Going for a second opinion this week. 

Hope it's our turn sooooooonnnnnn!


----------



## Missbx

Ciaramystic said:


> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> What's eveyone think about my chart is it normal to have a temp dip like that and a rise or could it be ovulation im new to charting so I'm not sure.
> 
> https://i48.tinypic.com/34ph0d4.jpg
> 
> Btw... your cm looks like it is gearing up for O'! I'd say within a week! Do you check your cervix position?Click to expand...
> 
> I temp at 7am I set my alarm and I temp vaginaly and I keep my bbt thermometer on my bed side table.
> 
> I think I should ovulate between the 19th-25thClick to expand...
> 
> Awesome!!! I am the same way... 6am every morning, and vaginally. I usually ovulate around cd 19 myself! I only start getting fertile cm like watery or ewcm about a week before O'. I always know when it is approaching though because I check my cervix. When it starts getting soft I know I am going to O' within about 5 days. This cycle I'm going to start using opks... you ever use them?Click to expand...
> 
> I have used opks before but I stoped useing them a few months back. That sounds like me I get watery cm for about 5 days then I get ewcm and then I get senstive nipples. I'm not sure how to check my check my cervix but I think I might try. :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usually mine is way up there and firm... feels like the tip of my nose. Then about 5 days before O' it gets a little softer every day and I can start to feel like a little opening or slit... That along with the changing cm let's me know when I'm about to O'. I decided to do OPK's this cycle as the last two I haven't had a very definitive temp spike or have had more then one so wasn't sure when exact O' was LOL!Click to expand...

Looks like I should ovulate soon I've got a bit off ewcm :) what I can tell off mine is its in the middle so my body must be getting ready to ovulate. 

Good luck I hope you get your BFP soon :) :dust:


----------



## Ciaramystic

kmr1763 said:


> Hey twinkles-- I did NOT ovulate on my own. It was used to induce. I hear that a lot of mds, though, will use clomid to induce even if you do. If for some reason you didn't o that cycle, the iui would be abandoned... I think they just want to increase your odds :)

That is a VERY nice temp rise!!!! FX'd!!!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Where did everybody go??? ;) How is everyone doing??? Any BFP's anyone enter the tww??? I'm still waiting on O'... should happen within a week YAY! Used my first opk strip this morning and had no test line whatsoever, only a dark control line. Is that normal? Thought maybe I did it wrong LOL!


----------



## Missbx

Ciaramystic said:


> Where did everybody go??? ;) How is everyone doing??? Any BFP's anyone enter the tww??? I'm still waiting on O'... should happen within a week YAY! Used my first opk strip this morning and had no test line whatsoever, only a dark control line. Is that normal? Thought maybe I did it wrong LOL!

I was wondering that to no one has posted for a few days. I think I might ovulate tomorrow or Sunday :) 

Maybe try testing again this afternoon?


----------



## Ciaramystic

Missbx said:


> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> Where did everybody go??? ;) How is everyone doing??? Any BFP's anyone enter the tww??? I'm still waiting on O'... should happen within a week YAY! Used my first opk strip this morning and had no test line whatsoever, only a dark control line. Is that normal? Thought maybe I did it wrong LOL!
> 
> I was wondering that to no one has posted for a few days. I think I might ovulate tomorrow or Sunday :)
> 
> Maybe try testing again this afternoon?Click to expand...

Ooooo you def have the signs of impending O'!!! YAY!!!! I'm planning on testing again this afternoon... Gonna do two a day until O' because most say you can miss your surge otherwise. I think I'm going to test later in the morning from now on too. I tested at 7am this morning and then read somewhere that if your surge happens in the morning it takes a few hours to show on test so it's better to test at like 9am. So many things to learn LOL!!! FX'd you O' and get plenting of BD'ing in!!!


----------



## Missbx

I hope I ovulate tomorrow! :) that way me and oh can take a Rest from bd'ing lol 

Yeah testing twice a day you won't miss O :) 

Lots of babydust to you :) :dust:


----------



## tekkitten

I have these really lame opks right now, they are so light compared to my old brand i used :S I was very easily able to see it fade in because it was so strong on the other ones, and these ones are just so weak. 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> I have these really lame opks right now, they are so light compared to my old brand i used :S I was very easily able to see it fade in because it was so strong on the other ones, and these ones are just so weak.
> 
> Good luck ladies!

I have lame OPKs too! Super light and super late! :( which ones are you using?


----------



## Missbx

Hello I'm on Cd 15 hopeing my 30 day cycles are back FF has been saying I'm firtile for about 8 days now and 4 days ago it says I'm most firtile should it be saying I'm firtile for that amount for days? It don't look like I have ovulated yet I was hopeing I was going to ovulate today? 

This is my chart.

https://i49.tinypic.com/2l1gxt.jpg


----------



## kmr1763

Hey ladies! I am chart confused still. I know one of you said something about hyper ovulation-- but I dunno. I'm lost :(

So 14 dpo today according to ff. I had solid crosshairs this am but then I started playing with my input and it dotted them. I don't know if I really oed on cd 19... I'm thinking cd 23, but not 100%. Iffy iffy. I tested this am and bfn. Yesterday I had a tiny bit of spotting. Today spotting again and af cramps. If af is on her way, I think ff is right about I day, because if I oed on cd 23 this is too early for af. I've really been wanting to believe I oed on cd 23, as it would put me 10 dpo today and still a chance for a bfp. 

I am grasping at straws! But can you ladies tell me what you think? Thank yoouuuu!


----------



## tekkitten

TWINKLES80 said:


> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> I have these really lame opks right now, they are so light compared to my old brand i used :S I was very easily able to see it fade in because it was so strong on the other ones, and these ones are just so weak.
> 
> Good luck ladies!
> 
> I have lame OPKs too! Super light and super late! :( which ones are you using?Click to expand...

It's a brand called David, and they totally suck! I'm going to order some different ones today I think, so they are here for next cycle :)


----------



## tekkitten

Missbx said:


> Hello I'm on Cd 15 hopeing my 30 day cycles are back FF has been saying I'm firtile for about 8 days now and 4 days ago it says I'm most firtile should it be saying I'm firtile for that amount for days? It don't look like I have ovulated yet I was hopeing I was going to ovulate today?
> 
> This is my chart.
> 
> https://i49.tinypic.com/2l1gxt.jpg

It's hard to say really, you won't be able to tell you have ovulated until after the temp rise. Do you use opks at all? They are really quite useful.


----------



## tekkitten

kmr1763 said:


> Hey ladies! I am chart confused still. I know one of you said something about hyper ovulation-- but I dunno. I'm lost :(
> 
> So 14 dpo today according to ff. I had solid crosshairs this am but then I started playing with my input and it dotted them. I don't know if I really oed on cd 19... I'm thinking cd 23, but not 100%. Iffy iffy. I tested this am and bfn. Yesterday I had a tiny bit of spotting. Today spotting again and af cramps. If af is on her way, I think ff is right about I day, because if I oed on cd 23 this is too early for af. I've really been wanting to believe I oed on cd 23, as it would put me 10 dpo today and still a chance for a bfp.
> 
> I am grasping at straws! But can you ladies tell me what you think? Thank yoouuuu!

It almost looks like your body geared up to O then didnt... so maybe somewhere from cd 23-25? Depending on how fast your temps usually rise.


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> I have these really lame opks right now, they are so light compared to my old brand i used :S I was very easily able to see it fade in because it was so strong on the other ones, and these ones are just so weak.
> 
> Good luck ladies!
> 
> I have lame OPKs too! Super light and super late! :( which ones are you using?Click to expand...
> 
> It's a brand called David, and they totally suck! I'm going to order some different ones today I think, so they are here for next cycle :)Click to expand...

Good to know.. I've used wondfo, smileys and early pregnancy.com ones! Not sure which one I like most lol hope you're well kitten! As for me, I, going crazy lol!


----------



## tekkitten

I'm doing great :D I'm seeing a very slight fade-in with this super lame opks, so thats good. My cycle is pretty much consistent anyways. Hoping that boxing day will be O day ;) 

I just looked up wondfo on ebay, as I have been hearing good things about them. There is bc canada company called Atron that I generally use. Those opks work really well for me! Think I'll be going back to those :) Runs about 10 bucks for 30 opks and 5 pregnancy tests, so not too shabby


----------



## bazzb

Good to know tek
I'm in Canada also and cb digital is way to pricey


----------



## wontgiveup

just wanted to drop in and say That OPKS def work as HPTs lol
Merry Christmas Girls
Fxd that you all see your BFPs soon :) :dust:


----------



## TWINKLES80

wontgiveup said:


> just wanted to drop in and say That OPKS def work as HPTs lol
> Merry Christmas Girls
> Fxd that you all see your BFPs soon :) :dust:

Hi won't give up! What a great Xmas for you :) 

Wanted to ask you a quick question, this was your first month taking baby aspirin right? If so, what cd did you start and when do you stop? Thanks girl!


----------



## Missbx

tekkitten said:


> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> Hello I'm on Cd 15 hopeing my 30 day cycles are back FF has been saying I'm firtile for about 8 days now and 4 days ago it says I'm most firtile should it be saying I'm firtile for that amount for days? It don't look like I have ovulated yet I was hopeing I was going to ovulate today?
> 
> This is my chart.
> 
> https://i49.tinypic.com/2l1gxt.jpg
> 
> It's hard to say really, you won't be able to tell you have ovulated until after the temp rise. Do you use opks at all? They are really quite useful.Click to expand...

Thanks :) I use to use them but I don't anymore I'm thinking about getting some though :)


----------



## Missbx

I've just been reading on google and it says that spots under or on the chin are linked to fertility and ovulation a spot on the left or right indicates the ovary you ovulated from that month so it must mean your fertile :) 

I woke up with a painful zit under my chin on my left so I hope this is true :) I never get spots under my chin. most of the ovulaton calculators on the Internet say I will ovulate tomorrow x :)


----------



## bazzb

i have spots under both sides of my chin today lol


----------



## tekkitten

Ooooh double O  Lol!


----------



## Ciaramystic

I ordered ClinicGuard opk's off if Amazon... They are SO tiny! I still don't have any test line &#128533; I'm wondering if they are junk sigh... I should be O'ing in bout 5 days so u'd think I'd see some kind of line LOL! Everyone ready for Christmas???


----------



## Ciaramystic

Ha just took my second opk of the day n finally got a light test line!


----------



## tekkitten

Im basically ready for Christmas. FF discarded my temp today, as I totally woke up with a fever! Super lame, I totally got sick last night :( My temp jumped 2 degrees! Its slowly going down now, so hopefully I can be back to normal in the next day or two. 

Shopping is all done though, presents wrapped, feeling pretty good :D How about you?


----------



## wontgiveup

TWINKLES80 said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> just wanted to drop in and say That OPKS def work as HPTs lol
> Merry Christmas Girls
> Fxd that you all see your BFPs soon :) :dust:
> 
> Hi won't give up! What a great Xmas for you :)
> 
> Wanted to ask you a quick question, this was your first month taking baby aspirin right? If so, what cd did you start and when do you stop? Thanks girl!Click to expand...

no prob CD14-CD27 
14 days after period and stoped the day of my first positive test...
This was my first month taking baby aspirin...


----------



## Missbx

I hope I ovulate tomorrow and catch that egg! A friend just put a picture on Facebook of her 22week bump and said I can't wait to meet my little boy I just felt like crying :( I am happy for her though its just hard seeing pregnant women everywhere but i wish them all the best. Good luck to you all for 2013! I hope we get that BFP! :)


----------



## wontgiveup

earlypregnancytest.com awesome and cheap, Buy them in bulk :)


----------



## TWINKLES80

wontgiveup said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> just wanted to drop in and say That OPKS def work as HPTs lol
> Merry Christmas Girls
> Fxd that you all see your BFPs soon :) :dust:
> 
> Hi won't give up! What a great Xmas for you :)
> 
> Wanted to ask you a quick question, this was your first month taking baby aspirin right? If so, what cd did you start and when do you stop? Thanks girl!Click to expand...
> 
> no prob CD14-CD27
> 14 days after period and stoped the day of my first positive test...
> This was my first month taking baby aspirin...Click to expand...

Thanks won't give up!


----------



## TWINKLES80

wontgiveup said:


> earlypregnancytest.com awesome and cheap, Buy them in bulk :)

Btw did you bd day of o before or after? I bd'd every other day and the day before o.. But don't think I can fit in a day of o! Lol


----------



## Ciaramystic

I've been ready for about 2 weeks! All the shopping done and presents wrapped and under the tree... My kids have been going nuts seeing the gifts under there for so long lol! They can't wait until Christmas morning!


----------



## tekkitten

Loch just wrapped all my presents, and he is all excited  Its quite cute actually


----------



## wontgiveup

TWINKLES80 said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> earlypregnancytest.com awesome and cheap, Buy them in bulk :)
> 
> Btw did you bd day of o before or after? I bd'd every other day and the day before o.. But don't think I can fit in a day of o! LolClick to expand...

Here ya go this shows the BD timeing on my chart :)
 



Attached Files:







hereyago.jpg
File size: 66.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Missbx

I think in should be Ovulateing today but I haven't got any ovulation pains in my side like usely do I've got like a dull ache like Af but very dull just above my pelvis/pubic area I mostly feel it when laying down anyone know what it could be ? I think I maybe a 40 day cycle or something.


----------



## tekkitten

I find I don't feel I pains till the minute it happens! Hope you get what you wish for this Christmas ;)


----------



## TWINKLES80

I'm a little sad girls 5 days late for o :( positive lh but no temp hike :(and its cd 24 :(


----------



## tekkitten

Maybe its just a slow rise? That can happen sometimes


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> Maybe its just a slow rise? That can happen sometimes

Thanks kitten probably not, but Hopefully tomorrow ill get something. Re's have been doing a lot of probing down there maybe it's been bothered too much hahah hsg, u/s etc

Merry Christmas to each and everyone of you.


----------



## Missbx

Still no ovulation confirmed 7 days of ewcm and I'm getting so frustrated about it thinking I'm never going to O :( what dose eveyone eals think? 

I also had a glass of wine should I put this on my chart now or in the morning or both? x


----------



## Ciaramystic

https://us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_136712_AHRXimIAAA3aUNrwJQ6%2Fa0rKFXo&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1

Is this a positive on opk???? It's so close I can't tell LOL!!! I also had ewcm this morning and my cervix is high soft and open... My temp is still low, but does this opk mean I am about to O'???


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Maybe its just a slow rise? That can happen sometimes

Woohoo O'ing!!! :) LOL!!!


----------



## Missbx

TWINKLES80 said:


> I'm a little sad girls 5 days late for o :( positive lh but no temp hike :(and its cd 24 :(

Aw I still haven't Ovulated yet its driveing me crazy I'm on Cd 19 but there's still time for us to O we might even get a new year BFP! :)


----------



## TWINKLES80

Missbx said:



> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a little sad girls 5 days late for o :( positive lh but no temp hike :(and its cd 24 :(
> 
> Aw I still haven't Ovulated yet its driveing me crazy I'm on Cd 19 but there's still time for us to O we might even get a new year BFP! :)Click to expand...

Miss B! 

I'm in the same boat.. but I've figured out that my thermometer is really out of whack. I have now three at the moment all have different readings. But the worse is the CVS brand one I have which gives me two different consecutive temps even one right after another! 

So.. i feel your pain =( grrr..


----------



## Ciaramystic

Hang in there ladies... that's all we can do... FX'd though you both O' soon!!!!


----------



## TWINKLES80

Ciaramystic said:


> Hang in there ladies... that's all we can do... FX'd though you both O' soon!!!!

Thanks Ciara.. you too honey!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hey everyone! I'm back, i've been MIA for awhile. Hope everyone is well!

P.S. I got a positive OPK for Christmas!! :xmas12: FX!

Stinas, sharn, scerena you gals still posting on this thread? ...


----------



## Missbx

TWINKLES80 said:


> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a little sad girls 5 days late for o :( positive lh but no temp hike :(and its cd 24 :(
> 
> Aw I still haven't Ovulated yet its driveing me crazy I'm on Cd 19 but there's still time for us to O we might even get a new year BFP! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Miss B!
> 
> I'm in the same boat.. but I've figured out that my thermometer is really out of whack. I have now three at the moment all have different readings. But the worse is the CVS brand one I have which gives me two different consecutive temps even one right after another!
> 
> So.. i feel your pain =( grrr..Click to expand...

Oh no I have the baby med one off ebay. I Dident think that temping would be this hard lol x


----------



## Missbx

Ciaramystic said:


> Hang in there ladies... that's all we can do... FX'd though you both O' soon!!!!

Thanks you too :) x


----------



## Missbx

Tallmom2b said:


> Hey everyone! I'm back, i've been MIA for awhile. Hope everyone is well!
> 
> P.S. I got a positive OPK for Christmas!! :xmas12: FX!
> 
> Stinas, sharn, scerena you gals still posting on this thread? ...

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## tekkitten

Good luck everyone :) Looks like were all in the same boat. Had my surge yesterday, but no temp rise today so just waiting to see what tomorrow brings! Happy boxing day everyone


----------



## TWINKLES80

I'm playing the "point fingers game.." first it's my thermometer... now i'm blaming it on the baby aspirin i've been taking! going crazy.. :dohh:

good luck everyone!!


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - Hiiii!!! Yay for OPK!!!!!! Im still here....more watching than posting. How are you?


----------



## sharnw

Hi tallmom!! yes me too like stinas, just wastching :) :)

Yay for your +++OPK :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hey Sharn! How are you feeling? Hope your pregnancy is going well!

Stinas- FX for you! I hope your 2nd IVF does the trick!

AfM still waiting to O, last cycle I had a positive OPK but never Od :(
Hoping my body can pull it off this time!


----------



## Ciaramystic

If my temps stay or go up even further the next two days, then I'm officially in the tww!!! I plugged a couple temps in and it gives me O' day of yesterday!!! Glad we got that bd'ing in because I'm totally with FF that I O'd yesterday. First the positive opk then in the afternoon I had O' pains. So hoping this is it... :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Good luck everyone :) Looks like were all in the same boat. Had my surge yesterday, but no temp rise today so just waiting to see what tomorrow brings! Happy boxing day everyone

I see you haven't charted your temp yet today... fx'd it is high!!! I'll check back in a little bit to see... I need my cycle buddy!!! :)


----------



## Missbx

I think I may have ovulation pain :happydance: if its not then it might be gass. just got to wait and see for the next few days :) could it be by the bit of a temp drop on my chart?


----------



## tekkitten

I don't think we're cycle buddies this time :'( I totally thought i was Oing yesterday, I even had the pains last night and all. So many signs pointed to it, but woke up with my second low temp! Super lame :( I have no idea whats going on, and its frustrating.

I get a feeling I might O today, hopefully! Although I didnt get a bd in yesterday, so I think this is not my month AGAIN. sigh. I'll get one in today, but missing that key day might have buggered it up.


----------



## wontgiveup

TekkittenYour best bet to to have sex today then if you think your fixing to o, i had sex the day (AM) after my positive opk and got pregnant!!! anything can happen, sperm can live along time, so no its not over yet girl :)


----------



## tekkitten

I'm just being grumbly lol. My timing is fine, I think. I just think my body geared up to O and didn't and that has never happened to me before. Unless my temp is taking its time to rise, as I think I felt the O pains at 11pmish last night. Maybe my temp wasn't able to rise yet. Either way I'll get it in tonight and hope it raises tomorrow!


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> I'm just being grumbly lol. My timing is fine, I think. I just think my body geared up to O and didn't and that has never happened to me before. Unless my temp is taking its time to rise, as I think I felt the O pains at 11pmish last night. Maybe my temp wasn't able to rise yet. Either way I'll get it in tonight and hope it raises tomorrow!

Sorry Kitten.. i totally feel you. Having the same issue but used two thermo's and used the higher temp.. i hope i'm not artificially creating a biphasic! 

Did you do anything different this month? I tried baby aspirin for a few days and heard it lowers temp a bit. 

FX to both of us and everyone on this thread!! Dust!:hugs:


----------



## tekkitten

Nothing different this month. I basically just said "screw it!" Lol. I have been taking my vitamins as always, so thats all good and well.

On another topic, I got accidentally sent 2 identical packages from Urban Outfitters. They are letting me keep the duplicate! Because I live so far north in Canada, its too much of a pain in the ass to send it back tee hee. It was a $160 order as well!


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> Nothing different this month. I basically just said "screw it!" Lol. I have been taking my vitamins as always, so thats all good and well.
> 
> On another topic, I got accidentally sent 2 identical packages from Urban Outfitters. They are letting me keep the duplicate! Because I live so far north in Canada, its too much of a pain in the ass to send it back tee hee. It was a $160 order as well!


Me too.. well sort of hahha i can never completely say screw it! lol.. 

On a happier note.. yay for free things!!!! Happy new year :happydance:


----------



## tekkitten

Lol, I'm happy because most of those things I was like "damn, I want one!" he he. At least one of my wishes came true!


----------



## lilyV

hi ladies! instead of OPKs, why not do cycle monitoring w an fs?


----------



## sharnw

Tallmom :) pregnancy is going great 

Hope you had a good :xmas9:

xxoo <3


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> Lol, I'm happy because most of those things I was like "damn, I want one!" he he. At least one of my wishes came true!

Yay kitten! I hope we both get our temp hikes tomorrow !


----------



## tekkitten

I bloody hope so! My temp was quite high today, thinking maybe the progesterone just took its sweet time? ;)

During the day I mean, higher than normal


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> I bloody hope so! My temp was quite high today, thinking maybe the progesterone just took its sweet time? ;)
> 
> During the day I mean, higher than normal

Awesome! I guess I can't see your entire chart! Lets hope I have the same luck! 
About to poa opk again cuz I'm not sure of I o'd I guess it's another waiting game. But hey used to it now! Lol..


----------



## wontgiveup

Twinkles i think what she ment was she took her temp during the day and it was quiet high so that would normaly mean for her that tomorrows morning temp will be high also... I used to do that all the time and it was pretty acurate... During the day of coarse i would only rec.. the morning temp... Good luck ladys Fxd you all get your BFPs soon!!


----------



## TWINKLES80

wontgiveup said:


> Twinkles i think what she ment was she took her temp during the day and it was quiet high so that would normaly mean for her that tomorrows morning temp will be high also... I used to do that all the time and it was pretty acurate... During the day of coarse i would only rec.. the morning temp... Good luck ladys Fxd you all get your BFPs soon!!

Thanks won't give up! So glad you're still here and thanks for all your support! My bbt chart is crazy as well. Did you notice baby aspirin lowered your temps?


----------



## scerena

:hi: *Tallmom* :) same just watching no posting like stinas and Sharn :)
I'm on a ttc break until ivf now- back with my loooong wacko cycles :wacko:

Yay for your positive opk :happydance:
Hope you're well?

:hi: *sharn & stinas* how's things going lately???

And :hi: to everyone else :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

lilyV said:


> hi ladies! instead of OPKs, why not do cycle monitoring w an fs?

What is an fs? That's a new abbreviation to me!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Ok so weird thing happened this morning... I am a teeth person. I brush and floss twice a day so I have extremely healthy gums. But while brushing this morning one of my gums started gushing blood. And I mean GUSHING. Normally I may have a drop or two while flossing because of a nick but this morning I was just brushing and it was like a red waterfall. My man is going to the dentist today... could it just be sympathy bleeding? Or do hormones cause it? I am only 2dpo so not expecting it to be a preg symptom but really thought it was random...


----------



## bazzb

My guns bled a bit a week before I found out I was pregnant
U didn't think much of it then but maybe it's a sign

I think Fs means fertitlity specialist not sure though


----------



## Missbx

Hello ladies 

I have a bit of a temp rise today. My cervix was high soft and open yesterday with lots of ewcm. Today it's High medium firm with a little bit of ewcm but I have never had this much ewcm in one cycle I hope I ovulated yesterday should ff confirm it tomorrow?


----------



## TWINKLES80

Missbx said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I have a bit of a temp rise today. My cervix was high soft and open yesterday with lots of ewcm. Today it's High medium firm with a little bit of ewcm but I have never had this much ewcm in one cycle I hope I ovulated yesterday should ff confirm it tomorrow?

It's cheating I know but you can always put a fake temp on ff and see if crosshairs show up. Fx!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Missbx said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I have a bit of a temp rise today. My cervix was high soft and open yesterday with lots of ewcm. Today it's High medium firm with a little bit of ewcm but I have never had this much ewcm in one cycle I hope I ovulated yesterday should ff confirm it tomorrow?

You'd have to plug in two more days of higher temps to see if it will give you crosshairs... try it and see! :)


----------



## Missbx

I have done that this mornings one was 36.45

Then I put some random higher ones of 36.50 and 36.52 :) it's putting me that I ovulated :)


Thank you ladies :D fx my temps keep going up :D

https://i49.tinypic.com/2gxg306.jpg


----------



## tekkitten

Well, its official, my O is delayed. Not too sure what is going on? Sorry Chiara, we are no longer cycle buddies :'( SAD!

The only thing I did different is take zoplicone a few nights before ovulation (probably 2-3 nights in a row). I am trying to see if that type of sleeping pill can affect hormones, but so far no luck.

So now I am going on a fast of sorts lol. Cut out some of the drinking (holidays!), go back to natural sleep methods, and hope to hell I don't entirely skip O this month! I am going to do opks and monitor that as well.


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> Well, its official, my O is delayed. Not too sure what is going on? Sorry Chiara, we are no longer cycle buddies :'( SAD!
> 
> The only thing I did different is take zoplicone a few nights before ovulation (probably 2-3 nights in a row). I am trying to see if that type of sleeping pill can affect hormones, but so far no luck.
> 
> So now I am going on a fast of sorts lol. Cut out some of the drinking (holidays!), go back to natural sleep methods, and hope to hell I don't entirely skip O this month! I am going to do opks and monitor that as well.

Sorry Kitten.. mine is all out of whack to if it makes you feel better :wacko: Looking like a really odd slow rise.. :dohh:


----------



## bazzb

Im on CD 44 and no af... and a postive OPK 29 days ago lol


----------



## TWINKLES80

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Missbx

Well looks like I havent ovulated my temp dropped a bit :(


----------



## tekkitten

I'm with you girl, same boat over here :/ Maybe we can hope for an early new year O? 


This is my first month charting that this has happened. So annoying! Looking back at my chart, I realize that 2 days before I got EWCM and a + opk, I had a fever. Do you think that could have had something to do with it? I had a bad tummy the whole night that night :/


----------



## Tallmom2b

Tekkitten- it looks like you might be having a slow rise? I wouldn't be surprised if your temp is up in the am.

I am also in the same boat too ladies. I also may be having a slow rise. I'm just hoping I Od!


----------



## tekkitten

I don't think its a slow rise. Its not typical of my cycle, and it would be a rise over 5-6 days! Thats too long I think lol 

Ive been tracking my cm too, and its gone to sticky. I think my body just failed to O, and I am just hoping that it does not skip it entirely!

tallmom, it does look like a slow rise for you I think!

AFM - is there a way to share more details on ff? I know sometimes I can see bd patterns on other charts, but mine doesnt show. Is there some sort of privacy setting or anything?


----------



## Tallmom2b

I think in settings. I can't remember exactly how to do it but I think it's in the ff chart settings. Hope your temp goes up tomorrow and its just a weird cycle for you because it's a BFP!


----------



## Missbx

Looks like I'm in my first ever tww with charting :happydance: :happydance: :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

I'm with Tallmom... Pretty sure it's in settings on ff... Tek... I miss my cycle buddy!!! I'm currently 4dpo and nothing to report. Everything is pretty darn normal here sigh... I wish pregnancys came equipped with a lil lightbulb that just turns on when u are... How's everyone doing? Any New Years Eve plans?


----------



## lilyV

*Ciaramystic *- fs=fertility specialist. when i don't know something, I try to find it in google. I learned this one recently, lol.

*bazzb *- sounds like either AF is making a sudden appearance or she ain't. GL!
*
Tallmom2b, tekkitten* - I think I'm also having a slow rise. It is this time of year? lol

As for NYE, I'm going to a house party. It's a costume-theme so we dressing up a bit. Happy NYE everyone!


----------



## tekkitten

Oooh, that sounds fun! :D I am just going with Loch to my besties house, it'll just be her, her man, and us. Quiet, but I am ok with that. I am not much of a partier these days :)

No sign of O yet in my life. Has anyone heard about grapefruit juice helping O and cm? I have decided that, even though I hate it, I just might give it a shot ;)


----------



## Tallmom2b

It looks like we all Od around the same time! Must have been that full moon :happydance:
Tekkitten- I think you did O, I'm betting your temps will keep going up. I think grapefruit juice does help. I drink that a lot too. And luckily I like the taste. ;)
LilyV- It does look like a slow rise. It's hard to pinpoint what day for O. But you definitely covered your bases with bding! :thumbup:

AFM- one more high temp and I'll get my crosshairs!! Fx!


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Oooh, that sounds fun! :D I am just going with Loch to my besties house, it'll just be her, her man, and us. Quiet, but I am ok with that. I am not much of a partier these days :)
> 
> No sign of O yet in my life. Has anyone heard about grapefruit juice helping O and cm? I have decided that, even though I hate it, I just might give it a shot ;)

Tek... Your chart looks like mine did last month! Discard that one high temp right before the stairs (this is the one you had a fever on anyway right?) and two more increase in temp days and you should get your crosshairs!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Also, I am down right in love with this stuff, https://www.bonadeaworks.com/fertility/
5 rounds of clomid didn't get me as good results as Bona Dea. It's all natural too. It's red raspberry leaf tincture.
It's a bit pricey but I would buy it again!
I've never Od so early, not even on clomid!
Btw I wouldn't take this while on clomid.


----------



## lilyV

*tekkitten *- turns out I'm skipping out on the party. I got too much bloating and stomach pains to go :-( Bumming around the house trying to limit my trips to the bathroom. What a wicked end to the year, lol... I also think you O'd and I've read grapefruit juice helps but IDK if it really works. If you don't like it, don't bother. I can't imagine grapefruit juice REALLY working out that well. It ain't magic/medicinal.

*Tallmom2b *- thanks! IDK why my post-o bbt is so low. It's practically the lowest ever. Two other times something like this happened was in Feb and May. I wasn't documenting my symptoms then so IDK how different/similar this cycle is. 

GL to us all!!!


----------



## meggnrenee

Hello Ladies! I really need some of you to look at my chart and please help me out... I am currently on 9dpo and o'd cd16. FF says so BUT.... I started my "period" yesterday 8dpo I have been tracking for 3 months (only temped starting the middle of last cycle). I am normally a 28 day girl, always have been when not on BC. Last 2 months have been normal 28 days cycles starting right on time.... but this month I am starting 4-7days early??? FF says I should start on the 6th of Jan and that would be 30days they estimated going off my O day. Last month didn't temp all the way through and it said maybe I o'd beteen cd15-cd17. Still started my period after 28 days Anyways my "period" that I am having now is bright red to dark red/brown and is light flow like. my period normaly starts light and gets heavy the next day, today is day 2 of bleeding and it is still a light flow. I definately have cramps like it could be the real deal, and not a ton of preggo signs, but it just doesn't feel usual. I don't remember ever starting early, have been late but never early. Can you please take a look and comment. I'm confused 
https://fertilityfriend.com/home/408adc/ Thank you


----------



## lilyV

megg, I think when you wrote 'cd9', you meant 9dpo? AF is not AF if there's spotting. AF starts as L, M, or H. Maybe you're having implantation spotting? IDK why you'd continue to spot.


----------



## meggnrenee

lilyV said:


> megg, I think when you wrote 'cd9', you meant 9dpo? AF is not AF if there's spotting. AF starts as L, M, or H. Maybe you're having implantation spotting? IDK why you'd continue to spot.

YUP :) I did. Blonde moments galore today..... Yea I was thinking that it could possibly be implantation. Temp dropped at 7dpo, the up a lil more 8dpo, then I started spotting 8dpo in the evening which was yesterday, but still bleeding this morning, its light for me but I'm just not sure. Last month I went below my cover line the day I started my period


----------



## Missbx

meggnrenee said:


> Hello Ladies! I really need some of you to look at my chart and please help me out... I am currently on 9dpo and o'd cd16. FF says so BUT.... I started my "period" yesterday 8dpo I have been tracking for 3 months (only temped starting the middle of last cycle). I am normally a 28 day girl, always have been when not on BC. Last 2 months have been normal 28 days cycles starting right on time.... but this month I am starting 4-7days early??? FF says I should start on the 6th of Jan and that would be 30days they estimated going off my O day. Last month didn't temp all the way through and it said maybe I o'd beteen cd15-cd17. Still started my period after 28 days Anyways my "period" that I am having now is bright red to dark red/brown and is light flow like. my period normaly starts light and gets heavy the next day, today is day 2 of bleeding and it is still a light flow. I definately have cramps like it could be the real deal, and not a ton of preggo signs, but it just doesn't feel usual. I don't remember ever starting early, have been late but never early. Can you please take a look and comment. I'm confused
> https://fertilityfriend.com/home/408adc/ Thank you

Sounds like IB I've got my fx for you x :dust:


----------



## tekkitten

Oooh good luck! Hope its IB :D

And I totally don't think I Od lol. My temp went down again today, and my coverline has yet to be crossed. I am not losing hope though! Take a lookie, these are from the last 3 days (including today), with the most recent one being at the bottom:



Soooo, I am HOPING my body is starting to gear up again ;) It looks like its getting just a little darker each day?


----------



## meggnrenee

hmmm my tests came in the mail and of course I had already gone :( But i did try just to see, so with unconcentrated ( I mean I held it for like 20 min maybe) urine on HCG it was neg, but faint positive on OP test. So maybe if it stops tomorrow Ill test with fmu


----------



## Tallmom2b

Tekkitten, yup looks like you are gearing up for O again!! Fx! :dust:


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> Oooh good luck! Hope its IB :D
> 
> And I totally don't think I Od lol. My temp went down again today, and my coverline has yet to be crossed. I am not losing hope though! Take a lookie, these are from the last 3 days (including today), with the most recent one being at the bottom:
> 
> View attachment 541245
> 
> 
> Soooo, I am HOPING my body is starting to gear up again ;) It looks like its getting just a little darker each day?

I think you're gearing up to o again! Happened to me last month


----------



## Ciaramystic

Woohoo Tek FX'd u r!!!!


----------



## tekkitten

Arg! I hate my body lol!

Todays looks either the same or slightly less so then yesterdays opk. So i dunno.

And my temp shot up this morning. I think I can maybe attribute that to drinking till 3am though? I fell asleep at 4 and took my temp at 8, so I don't know if that is enough rest for my body to fully get to its bbt.

So I have to wait till tomorrow. I honestly freaking hate this, it totally sucks! And of course the googling (and noting that a slow rise can take up to 5 days!) is not making anything better.

How is everyone else doing? :)


Oh! I think I figured out how to share more info (ie bd pattern) on my chart! So now its an extra element to stalk lol ;)


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> Arg! I hate my body lol!
> 
> Todays looks either the same or slightly less so then yesterdays opk. So i dunno.
> 
> And my temp shot up this morning. I think I can maybe attribute that to drinking till 3am though? I fell asleep at 4 and took my temp at 8, so I don't know if that is enough rest for my body to fully get to its bbt.
> 
> So I have to wait till tomorrow. I honestly freaking hate this, it totally sucks! And of course the googling (and noting that a slow rise can take up to 5 days!) is not making anything better.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? :)


Hi Kitten! It sounds like you had a good NYe? :) sometimes drinking affects my temps. But only if I have too much. 

I'm 9dpo tested on Internet cheapie bfn too lazy to buy a frer and be disappointed :( 

First time triphasic so far unless it drops tomorrow. We will see!!

Happy new year!


----------



## tekkitten

Ooooh triphasic! How exciting :D I'm curious to see what happens tomorrow for both of us ;) Hope your temp stays up!

I did have a good nye, drinking doesn't normally affect my temps, but I sure had more then usual last night, so we shall see :)


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> Ooooh triphasic! How exciting :D I'm curious to see what happens tomorrow for both of us ;) Hope your temp stays up!
> 
> I did have a good nye, drinking doesn't normally affect my temps, but I sure had more then usual last night, so we shall see :)

Keep me posted :) hope this month is a great start for the new year! Last year was rough :cry:


----------



## lilyV

tek, bbt is good after 4 hrs of sleep. also, alcohol doesn't raise bbt. I've been drinking practically every night for two wks since the holidays started and my temps have been lowest ever. I think if you change the open circles to solid, ff would show you've o'd on cd18.


----------



## tekkitten

I changed to solid, but it doesn't show up as having ovulated still. I think because my cover line is 98.0 and nothing has been above that. Very hard to say really!

I totally felt my usual o type pain on the eve of cd17, so I was very confused to wake up to low temps after that :S


----------



## LillyTame

I'm in! Just learned what "crosshairs" mean..thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## lilyV

hmmm.. *tek*, ff finally told me i had crosshairs on 7dpo. maybe it's slow this month in telling us when we o'ed. thanks for doing that, sux to see ff hasn't confirmed yet.


----------



## tekkitten

Lol, always good to learn something new!


----------



## tekkitten

lilyV said:


> hmmm.. *tek*, ff finally told me i had crosshairs on 7dpo. maybe it's slow this month in telling us when we o'ed. thanks for doing that, sux to see ff hasn't confirmed yet.

Yeah, I wasn't entirely surprised that they didn't confirm it. I've heard stories of this happening, and they don't pinpoint O until much later after it happened, then it documents what appears to be a short luteal phase. I guess the next couple days will tell, and I think my af is due on the 9th. So we shall see! Even if its an anovulary month I would like to get back to cd1 and start again :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

Hi everyone!!! Hope you all had a wonderful NYE!!! I am 7dpo and have 0 symptoms and I don't feel pregnant... sigh... Always felt it with the other two so pretty much just waiting on AF. I told my man that we are going to buy one of those at home sperm count test kits because he is so darn apprehensive about going to the dr. The two children I have are from a previous marriage and I conceived them within 2 months of trying each time so may be his swimmers... :( It's been a year long journey now of ttc and I'm at my wits end... so time to try to pinpoint the problem! Hoping it's just timing or something and that neither of us have anything wrong. I myself am due for my yearly pap this month so just waiting on AF to show then going to visit the doc myself and make sure it's not me.


----------



## tekkitten

I'm sorry to here that Chiara :( hopefully its just timing and nothing more than that. 

7 days might be too early to have symptoms anyways! And they say every pregnancy is different.


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> I'm sorry to here that Chiara :( hopefully its just timing and nothing more than that.
> 
> 7 days might be too early to have symptoms anyways! And they say every pregnancy is different.

I see your temp has climbed even more yay!!!


----------



## tekkitten

Yep! I never had a pos opk after my first one, so I am confused lol. Wondering if I was cd17 or cd22. Either way I hope it stays up!


----------



## TWINKLES80

Ciaramystic said:


> Hi everyone!!! Hope you all had a wonderful NYE!!! I am 7dpo and have 0 symptoms and I don't feel pregnant... sigh... Always felt it with the other two so pretty much just waiting on AF. I told my man that we are going to buy one of those at home sperm count test kits because he is so darn apprehensive about going to the dr. The two children I have are from a previous marriage and I conceived them within 2 months of trying each time so may be his swimmers... :( It's been a year long journey now of ttc and I'm at my wits end... so time to try to pinpoint the problem! Hoping it's just timing or something and that neither of us have anything wrong. I myself am due for my yearly pap this month so just waiting on AF to show then going to visit the doc myself and make sure it's not me.

Hi Ciara: 

Sorry for your frustration. I'm frustrated too, but optimistic my temps have stayed up so far. 

Just a heads up.. he can dtd and you can bring the sample to the clinic for testing btw.. makes it a little easier for the boys.


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> Yep! I never had a pos opk after my first one, so I am confused lol. Wondering if I was cd17 or cd22. Either way I hope it stays up!

I hope it stays up today too!! I've had the stranges cm lately though.. tmi but it's been wet! 

Here's my chart.. go get em stalkers!! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3bcf1c/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Ciaramystic

TWINKLES80 said:


> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> Yep! I never had a pos opk after my first one, so I am confused lol. Wondering if I was cd17 or cd22. Either way I hope it stays up!
> 
> I hope it stays up today too!! I've had the stranges cm lately though.. tmi but it's been wet!
> 
> Here's my chart.. go get em stalkers!!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3bcf1c/thumb.png
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...

Wow your chart looks awesome!!! FX'd it ends with a BFP!!!! When are you testing???


----------



## Missbx

FF still not properly confirmed O but not sure what that temp dip is? Today I've been feeling sick on and of and have got slight cramping and pressure and a slight headache :( I hope I'm not comeing down with something. 

How is eveyone doing? x


----------



## tekkitten

Twinkles, that is a fabulous looking chart! I also would like to know when you plan to test ;) I am such a weakling that I tend to test from 7 dpo on


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> Twinkles, that is a fabulous looking chart! I also would like to know when you plan to test ;) I am such a weakling that I tend to test from 7 dpo on

Thanks kitten.. i actually already tested! I'm a poas addict! I actually got a faint line on a dollar store test.. but thinking it's an evap. Retested and nothing so who knows.. trying not to get my hopes up. 

I'm gonna test officially on Saturday day AF is suppose to arrive! hopefully she stays in pluto where she belongs!


----------



## Ciaramystic

TWINKLES80 said:


> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> Twinkles, that is a fabulous looking chart! I also would like to know when you plan to test ;) I am such a weakling that I tend to test from 7 dpo on
> 
> Thanks kitten.. i actually already tested! I'm a poas addict! I actually got a faint line on a dollar store test.. but thinking it's an evap. Retested and nothing so who knows.. trying not to get my hopes up.
> 
> I'm gonna test officially on Saturday day AF is suppose to arrive! hopefully she stays in pluto where she belongs!Click to expand...

FX'd you get a BFP soon!!! 

*Update* 8 dpo and no symptoms... Cervix is back to high firm and closed... yesterday it was low and medium but closed ??? Only weird thing is I had some pinchy feelings in the right side of my back and on the right front next to my belly button yesterday for about 2 1/2 hours. Could be anything though... did have some pink discharge after we BD'd last night but it stopped within minutes... Tested this am and BFN... Sigh...


----------



## Missbx

I was just having a clear out and I found some opks so I just done one and this is what I got..
Sorry if the picture is big I'm on my iPad and not sure how to make it smaller on iPad x


https://i49.tinypic.com/2v956h5.jpg


----------



## TWINKLES80

Ciaramystic said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> Twinkles, that is a fabulous looking chart! I also would like to know when you plan to test ;) I am such a weakling that I tend to test from 7 dpo on
> 
> Thanks kitten.. i actually already tested! I'm a poas addict! I actually got a faint line on a dollar store test.. but thinking it's an evap. Retested and nothing so who knows.. trying not to get my hopes up.
> 
> I'm gonna test officially on Saturday day AF is suppose to arrive! hopefully she stays in pluto where she belongs!Click to expand...
> 
> FX'd you get a BFP soon!!!
> 
> *Update* 8 dpo and no symptoms... Cervix is back to high firm and closed... yesterday it was low and medium but closed ??? Only weird thing is I had some pinchy feelings in the right side of my back and on the right front next to my belly button yesterday for about 2 1/2 hours. Could be anything though... did have some pink discharge after we BD'd last night but it stopped within minutes... Tested this am and BFN... Sigh...Click to expand...

Hi Ciara:

Pink discharge sounds promising!! Great you have so much energy to post o hahaha!! Don't worry about testing honey it's so early!!

And guess what? Ff pushed back my dpo? Now I'm 10 dpo?? Instead of 11 dpo?? Has this happened to you ? Temp still up but thought it was weird.


----------



## Ciaramystic

Missbx said:


> I was just having a clear out and I found some opks so I just done one and this is what I got..
> Sorry if the picture is big I'm on my iPad and not sure how to make it smaller on iPad x
> 
> 
> https://i49.tinypic.com/2v956h5.jpg

So are you thinking you are going to O'?


----------



## Ciaramystic

TWINKLES80 said:


> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> Twinkles, that is a fabulous looking chart! I also would like to know when you plan to test ;) I am such a weakling that I tend to test from 7 dpo on
> 
> Thanks kitten.. i actually already tested! I'm a poas addict! I actually got a faint line on a dollar store test.. but thinking it's an evap. Retested and nothing so who knows.. trying not to get my hopes up.
> 
> I'm gonna test officially on Saturday day AF is suppose to arrive! hopefully she stays in pluto where she belongs!Click to expand...
> 
> FX'd you get a BFP soon!!!
> 
> *Update* 8 dpo and no symptoms... Cervix is back to high firm and closed... yesterday it was low and medium but closed ??? Only weird thing is I had some pinchy feelings in the right side of my back and on the right front next to my belly button yesterday for about 2 1/2 hours. Could be anything though... did have some pink discharge after we BD'd last night but it stopped within minutes... Tested this am and BFN... Sigh...Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ciara:
> 
> Pink discharge sounds promising!! Great you have so much energy to post o hahaha!! Don't worry about testing honey it's so early!!
> 
> And guess what? Ff pushed back my dpo? Now I'm 10 dpo?? Instead of 11 dpo?? Has this happened to you ? Temp still up but thought it was weird.Click to expand...

That has actually happened a couple of times to me... I have no idea why, but I go by what my body is telling me. So if FF gives me a different date, then I just over ride it.


----------



## TWINKLES80

Ciaramystic said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> Twinkles, that is a fabulous looking chart! I also would like to know when you plan to test ;) I am such a weakling that I tend to test from 7 dpo on
> 
> Thanks kitten.. i actually already tested! I'm a poas addict! I actually got a faint line on a dollar store test.. but thinking it's an evap. Retested and nothing so who knows.. trying not to get my hopes up.
> 
> I'm gonna test officially on Saturday day AF is suppose to arrive! hopefully she stays in pluto where she belongs!Click to expand...
> 
> FX'd you get a BFP soon!!!
> 
> *Update* 8 dpo and no symptoms... Cervix is back to high firm and closed... yesterday it was low and medium but closed ??? Only weird thing is I had some pinchy feelings in the right side of my back and on the right front next to my belly button yesterday for about 2 1/2 hours. Could be anything though... did have some pink discharge after we BD'd last night but it stopped within minutes... Tested this am and BFN... Sigh...Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ciara:
> 
> Pink discharge sounds promising!! Great you have so much energy to post o hahaha!! Don't worry about testing honey it's so early!!
> 
> And guess what? Ff pushed back my dpo? Now I'm 10 dpo?? Instead of 11 dpo?? Has this happened to you ? Temp still up but thought it was weird.Click to expand...
> 
> That has actually happened a couple of times to me... I have no idea why, but I go by what my body is telling me. So if FF gives me a different date, then I just over ride it.Click to expand...

Thanks


Here it is.. I overrides it to cd 22. I forget is o day the day before it goes up or day it goes up? 

Well I guess it doesn't really really matter! Just something new to obsess about!

Ciara your chart looks promising! Fx


----------



## Missbx

Ciaramystic said:


> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> I was just having a clear out and I found some opks so I just done one and this is what I got..
> Sorry if the picture is big I'm on my iPad and not sure how to make it smaller on iPad x
> 
> 
> https://i49.tinypic.com/2v956h5.jpg
> 
> So are you thinking you are going to O'?Click to expand...

Yes I think so my urine was weak when i done that opk about 1pm so ive been holding my urine for 4 and a hafe hours now going to do my last opk in a hour ive also done Bounty ovulation ovulation calender As my cycles have been 40 days and if I am ovulateing now then I've been missing my ovulation day and not bding on the right days for 3 months :wacko: lol 

I've just done the bounty ovulation calendar as my cycles have been 40 days and it says

Estimated ovulation start
30/12/2012

Estimated strongest ovulation day 
03/01/2013

Estimated ovulation end 
04/01/2013

My last period was on 8th December.

I have ewcm and some creamy

Fx this is my ovulation day I just need a positive ovulation test x


----------



## Ciaramystic

TWINKLES80 said:


> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> Twinkles, that is a fabulous looking chart! I also would like to know when you plan to test ;) I am such a weakling that I tend to test from 7 dpo on
> 
> Thanks kitten.. i actually already tested! I'm a poas addict! I actually got a faint line on a dollar store test.. but thinking it's an evap. Retested and nothing so who knows.. trying not to get my hopes up.
> 
> I'm gonna test officially on Saturday day AF is suppose to arrive! hopefully she stays in pluto where she belongs!Click to expand...
> 
> FX'd you get a BFP soon!!!
> 
> *Update* 8 dpo and no symptoms... Cervix is back to high firm and closed... yesterday it was low and medium but closed ??? Only weird thing is I had some pinchy feelings in the right side of my back and on the right front next to my belly button yesterday for about 2 1/2 hours. Could be anything though... did have some pink discharge after we BD'd last night but it stopped within minutes... Tested this am and BFN... Sigh...Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ciara:
> 
> Pink discharge sounds promising!! Great you have so much energy to post o hahaha!! Don't worry about testing honey it's so early!!
> 
> And guess what? Ff pushed back my dpo? Now I'm 10 dpo?? Instead of 11 dpo?? Has this happened to you ? Temp still up but thought it was weird.Click to expand...
> 
> That has actually happened a couple of times to me... I have no idea why, but I go by what my body is telling me. So if FF gives me a different date, then I just over ride it.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> View attachment 542841
> 
> 
> Here it is.. I overrides it to cd 22. I forget is o day the day before it goes up or day it goes up?
> 
> Well I guess it doesn't really really matter! Just something new to obsess about!
> 
> Ciara your chart looks promising! FxClick to expand...

It supposed to be the last low temp day before your temp rises at least .2 degrees higher then the previous 6 temps. I think that's why it moved your O' day out. My guess is you really did O' on cd22 and just had a slow rise :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

Missbx said:


> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> I was just having a clear out and I found some opks so I just done one and this is what I got..
> Sorry if the picture is big I'm on my iPad and not sure how to make it smaller on iPad x
> 
> 
> https://i49.tinypic.com/2v956h5.jpg
> 
> So are you thinking you are going to O'?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I think so my urine was weak when i done that opk about 1pm so ive been holding my urine for 4 and a hafe hours now going to do my last opk in a hour ive also done Bounty ovulation ovulation calender As my cycles have been 40 days and if I am ovulateing now then I've been missing my ovulation day and not bding on the right days for 3 months :wacko: lol
> 
> I've just done the bounty ovulation calendar as my cycles have been 40 days and it says
> 
> Estimated ovulation start
> 30/12/2012
> 
> Estimated strongest ovulation day
> 03/01/2013
> 
> Estimated ovulation end
> 04/01/2013
> 
> My last period was on 8th December.
> 
> I have ewcm and some creamy
> 
> Fx this is my ovulation day I just need a positive ovulation test xClick to expand...

FX'd the next test is as dark or darker than the control line!!!!


----------



## Missbx

Ciaramystic said:


> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> I was just having a clear out and I found some opks so I just done one and this is what I got..
> Sorry if the picture is big I'm on my iPad and not sure how to make it smaller on iPad x
> 
> 
> https://i49.tinypic.com/2v956h5.jpg
> 
> So are you thinking you are going to O'?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I think so my urine was weak when i done that opk about 1pm so ive been holding my urine for 4 and a hafe hours now going to do my last opk in a hour ive also done Bounty ovulation ovulation calender As my cycles have been 40 days and if I am ovulateing now then I've been missing my ovulation day and not bding on the right days for 3 months :wacko: lol
> 
> I've just done the bounty ovulation calendar as my cycles have been 40 days and it says
> 
> Estimated ovulation start
> 30/12/2012
> 
> Estimated strongest ovulation day
> 03/01/2013
> 
> Estimated ovulation end
> 04/01/2013
> 
> My last period was on 8th December.
> 
> I have ewcm and some creamy
> 
> Fx this is my ovulation day I just need a positive ovulation test xClick to expand...
> 
> FX'd the next test is as dark or darker than the control line!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks :) 
I done another 1 at 6 but its not as dark I don't think 
There's a thread I made in the opk testing bit x


----------



## tekkitten

I hope it goes dark soon!

I must admit I am a bit disenchanted with opks right now! I apparently ovulated three days ago, but never got a positive opk during it :(


----------



## Missbx

tekkitten said:


> I hope it goes dark soon!
> 
> I must admit I am a bit disenchanted with opks right now! I apparently ovulated three days ago, but never got a positive opk during it :(

Thankyou I was thinking I might have ovulated yesterday so it's going lighter now as I Dident use opks then or I'm about to ovulate tomorrow or the day after so I'm going to do a opk tomorrow. Do you think it's possible I ovulated yesterday or today by the look of my chart?.

Yeah I find useing opks confusing and annoying. Hopefully it all works out for us both soon.


----------



## Missbx

Btw your chart looks like you have ovulated with the big temp rise x


----------



## lilyV

TWINKLES80 said:


> Thanks
> View attachment 542841
> 
> 
> Here it is.. I overrides it to cd 22. I forget is o day the day before it goes up or day it goes up?
> 
> Well I guess it doesn't really really matter! Just something new to obsess about!
> 
> Ciara your chart looks promising! Fx

Twinkles, your chart looks AMAZING!! It's gotta be a BFP FO SHO!
when are you testing?


----------



## TWINKLES80

lilyV said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks
> View attachment 542841
> 
> 
> Here it is.. I overrides it to cd 22. I forget is o day the day before it goes up or day it goes up?
> 
> Well I guess it doesn't really really matter! Just something new to obsess about!
> 
> Ciara your chart looks promising! Fx
> 
> Twinkles, your chart looks AMAZING!! It's gotta be a BFP FO SHO!
> when are you testing?Click to expand...


Hi Lily:

Thank you! I'm not too hopeful but still praying. I got a faint positive yesterday, but I think it was a false positive since I haven't had it since. 

I'm officially testing this sat or sun if I can hold on. 

How are you?


----------



## lilyV

i'm terrible. i have crazy horrible aching on both sides of my lower back and I have mild cramping. I've had red spotting when i wipe. i'm aching all over. terrible, horrible, no good, very bad. wanna get to bed.


----------



## TWINKLES80

lilyV said:


> i'm terrible. i have crazy horrible aching on both sides of my lower back and I have mild cramping. I've had red spotting when i wipe. i'm aching all over. terrible, horrible, no good, very bad. wanna get to bed.

Is it ib? Or af? Sorry you don't feel good :( get some rest


----------



## lilyV

idk.... could be ib. could be af. i don't remember this pain being so horrible. i'll know 2mor fo sho, I think w my bbt. if it goes down, hello af. :-(


----------



## TWINKLES80

lilyV said:


> idk.... could be ib. could be af. i don't remember this pain being so horrible. i'll know 2mor fo sho, I think w my bbt. if it goes down, hello af. :-(

Fx lily! Seems like these next few days are huge for us! Fx for both of us!,


----------



## lilyV

to you too, hon. hope you get that bfp and it sticks


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> I hope it goes dark soon!
> 
> I must admit I am a bit disenchanted with opks right now! I apparently ovulated three days ago, but never got a positive opk during it :(

Just saw your chart! Looks great! Yay! Looks like a clear o :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

Had a horrible day yesterday... found out my grandmother was in the hospital and before I had the chance to make it up to see her, she passed away. I was just glad to find out that she was surrounded by my dad and all his siblings. She's had parkinsons and dementia for years so I'm relieved she is out of pain now but it just sucks... AFM I am 9dpo... had some brown mixed in with creamy cm this morning, cervix is high very firm and closed but a BFN after I poas this am. Thought we had good timing this month, but still feel like AF is going to get me in the next few days. On another note, weighed myself this morning and the "holiday 5" got me... definitely need to start working out otherwise my jeans are not going to be fitting me soon.


----------



## TWINKLES80

Ciaramystic said:


> Had a horrible day yesterday... found out my grandmother was in the hospital and before I had the chance to make it up to see her, she passed away. I was just glad to find out that she was surrounded by my dad and all his siblings. She's had parkinsons and dementia for years so I'm relieved she is out of pain now but it just sucks... AFM I am 9dpo... had some brown mixed in with creamy cm this morning, cervix is high very firm and closed but a BFN after I poas this am. Thought we had good timing this month, but still feel like AF is going to get me in the next few days. On another note, weighed myself this morning and the "holiday 5" got me... definitely need to start working out otherwise my jeans are not going to be fitting me soon.

Sorry Mystic. Condolences to you and your family.

I'm still hoping for the both of us this month! Working today so not sure how much I'll be on the thread. 

Have a great day girls. Temp still up but bfn by the way :(


----------



## tekkitten

I'm sorry Chiara :( That really sucks. 


Afm - my temp took a dive today. Not too sure if its bc I didn't o after all, or if its just a fluctuation. I don't particularly feel like I ovulated when ff said I did, and now my cm is wet? So yep. 

I am also pissed at oh, he said some mean things when we got into a fight wed night :( so right now at this moment I am not so keen about getting pregnant. Might take a bit of time off, depending how the next little while goes.


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> I'm sorry Chiara :( That really sucks.
> 
> 
> Afm - my temp took a dive today. Not too sure if its bc I didn't o after all, or if its just a fluctuation. I don't particularly feel like I ovulated when ff said I did, and now my cm is wet? So yep.
> 
> I am also pissed at oh, he said some mean things when we got into a fight wed night :( so right now at this moment I am not so keen about getting pregnant. Might take a bit of time off, depending how the next little while goes.

I'm so sorry kitten. Fights always suck. Here for ya if you need to vent.. feel free to message me if you want!


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> I'm sorry Chiara :( That really sucks.
> 
> 
> Afm - my temp took a dive today. Not too sure if its bc I didn't o after all, or if its just a fluctuation. I don't particularly feel like I ovulated when ff said I did, and now my cm is wet? So yep.
> 
> I am also pissed at oh, he said some mean things when we got into a fight wed night :( so right now at this moment I am not so keen about getting pregnant. Might take a bit of time off, depending how the next little while goes.

UGH men suck!!! As for the temp dip, implantation is possible at 4dpo... so... Hmmm... guess its a wait and see but man I'm sad your going through some tough stuff too!!! This is def not the way to start off a new year... Here's to hoping it gets better for us all!!


----------



## tekkitten

Totally!! This is the first month that I am not hoping for implantation :S Time will tell I guess. I hope things get better for us too <3


----------



## tekkitten

TWINKLES80 said:


> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Chiara :( That really sucks.
> 
> 
> Afm - my temp took a dive today. Not too sure if its bc I didn't o after all, or if its just a fluctuation. I don't particularly feel like I ovulated when ff said I did, and now my cm is wet? So yep.
> 
> I am also pissed at oh, he said some mean things when we got into a fight wed night :( so right now at this moment I am not so keen about getting pregnant. Might take a bit of time off, depending how the next little while goes.
> 
> I'm so sorry kitten. Fights always suck. Here for ya if you need to vent.. feel free to message me if you want!Click to expand...

Thank you. Lol I might take you up on that if things keep going lame! I hate boys sometimes


----------



## TWINKLES80

OMG.. i'm so upset right now.. in a weird upset way. FRER still bfn but dollar store has same faint bfp after time limit this time though. 

Temp still up, still hoping and praying.. but boy is this taxing on me. Why can't Miss Impatient me just wait! 

Kitten - ciara is right.. could be ib.. keep your head up girl.. 

and boys do *sometime suck! 

Have a great day girls..


----------



## tekkitten

How many dpo are you? Fingers crossed for you!

Also, I've done se googling and apparently a dip at 4dpo can be commen, and is likely not implantation but rather a secondary estrogen surge. Just hope it goes back up tomorrow!


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> How many dpo are you? Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Also, I've done se googling and apparently a dip at 4dpo can be commen, and is likely not implantation but rather a secondary estrogen surge. Just hope it goes back up tomorrow!

I'm either 11dpo or 12 dpo... but i feel AF cramping today =( :cry:

I'm hoping it's not, but who knows it's been a crazy cycle. 

I hope for both of us high temps tomorrow!!!!


----------



## lilyV

Ciaramystic - I'm so terribly sorry for your loss. thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Missbx

Ciaramystic said:


> Had a horrible day yesterday... found out my grandmother was in the hospital and before I had the chance to make it up to see her, she passed away. I was just glad to find out that she was surrounded by my dad and all his siblings. She's had parkinsons and dementia for years so I'm relieved she is out of pain now but it just sucks... AFM I am 9dpo... had some brown mixed in with creamy cm this morning, cervix is high very firm and closed but a BFN after I poas this am. Thought we had good timing this month, but still feel like AF is going to get me in the next few days. On another note, weighed myself this morning and the "holiday 5" got me... definitely need to start working out otherwise my jeans are not going to be fitting me soon.

So sorry for your loss x :hugs:


----------



## Missbx

Got a big temp rise not sure what its about x 

How's eveyone doing?


----------



## tekkitten

That looks like it could be an o temp rise? 

Mine went back up this morning, so I am happy about that. Just about to hop on a train back home, it takes 12 hours!

Also, I missed another earthquake/tsunami warning last night. Crazy stuff!


----------



## Missbx

tekkitten said:


> That looks like it could be an o temp rise?
> 
> Mine went back up this morning, so I am happy about that. Just about to hop on a train back home, it takes 12 hours!
> 
> Also, I missed another earthquake/tsunami warning last night. Crazy stuff!

That's what I thought I just got to wait another few days and maybe ff will confirm it :) 

Your chart looks great lovely temp rise! Fx you get your BFP! :) 

O were lucky we don't get them over here in the uk loads of earthquakes and tsunamis seem to happen over the us and Canada must be scary livening there we see them on the news a lot x


----------



## Ciaramystic

It's crazy freaky... No matter what part of the country u go to there is some dangerous thing that could happen... West coast u have earthquakes, the south and east coast they get hurricanes, across the middle is tornado alley, then across the north is blizzards/tornados lol


----------



## TWINKLES80

Do you see something?!!!!


----------



## tekkitten

Yeah, danger everywhere!

Missbx, have you tried putting in two higher temps to see if it changes your o day?

And Chiara that chart looks great! I am sad we're not cycle buddies anymore :(


----------



## tekkitten

TWINKLES80 said:


> Do you see something?!!!!
> 
> View attachment 543997

Bfp!!!!!!!! Wow, congrats!!!! So awesome :D that is a great line!


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> Do you see something?!!!!
> 
> View attachment 543997
> 
> 
> Bfp!!!!!!!! Wow, congrats!!!! So awesome :D that is a great line!Click to expand...


Oh Kitten, I'm over the moon but so so scared it's not true.. with all most ghost lines and all. 

Praying hard. 

How was your temp today?


----------



## tekkitten

That line is pink, no denying it! Temp was up again this morning, so that's good. We shall see what happens tomorrow, this cycle has been a strange one for me :(

And my train is delayed lol, so I am sitting in the station being bored


----------



## Missbx

TWINKLES80 said:


> Do you see something?!!!!
> 
> View attachment 543997

BFP!! Congratulations!! :)


----------



## Missbx

tekkitten said:


> Yeah, danger everywhere!
> 
> Missbx, have you tried putting in two higher temps to see if it changes your o day?
> 
> And Chiara that chart looks great! I am sad we're not cycle buddies anymore :(

I Didn't even think about I'm going to try it now x


----------



## TWINKLES80

Missbx said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> Do you see something?!!!!
> 
> View attachment 543997
> 
> 
> BFP!! Congratulations!! :)Click to expand...




tekkitten said:


> That line is pink, no denying it! Temp was up again this morning, so that's good. We shall see what happens tomorrow, this cycle has been a strange one for me :(
> 
> And my train is delayed lol, so I am sitting in the station being bored


Miss B.. thank you so much. Really hoping I didn't wait too long to look at it.. I'm working today and had to leave my desk. I will try again in the next few hours. 

Kitten, are you working today as well? This cycle has been strange for me too, maybe it's a good sign! 

Please let this not be a false positive. 

LADIES: have you ever taken a frer and have it come up negative at first and then positive after some time?

This has definately happened to me for Internet cheapies and dollar stores but not frer?


----------



## oedipamass

TWINKLES congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Missbx

Missbx said:


> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, danger everywhere!
> 
> Missbx, have you tried putting in two higher temps to see if it changes your o day?
> 
> And Chiara that chart looks great! I am sad we're not cycle buddies anymore :(
> 
> I Didn't even think about I'm going to try it now xClick to expand...

Just done it and it moved put crosshairs on cd 28 :D I'm a bit dry but still a little bit of creamy cm so hopefully i will be dry tomorrow sorry tmi lol x


----------



## Missbx

TWINKLES80 said:


> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> Do you see something?!!!!
> 
> View attachment 543997
> 
> 
> BFP!! Congratulations!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> That line is pink, no denying it! Temp was up again this morning, so that's good. We shall see what happens tomorrow, this cycle has been a strange one for me :(
> 
> And my train is delayed lol, so I am sitting in the station being bored Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Miss B.. thank you so much. Really hoping I didn't wait too long to look at it.. I'm working today and had to leave my desk. I will try again in the next few hours.
> 
> Kitten, are you working today as well? This cycle has been strange for me too, maybe it's a good sign!
> 
> Please let this not be a false positive.
> 
> LADIES: have you ever taken a frer and have it come up negative at first and then positive after some time?
> 
> This has definately happened to me for Internet cheapies and dollar stores but not frer?Click to expand...

I'm not sure about the FRER because I've never got a BFP. But that's not a false positive. I'm so happy for you! :) did you take it with fmu? x


----------



## tekkitten

Def not a false pos, that's the real deal!

And no work for me, we have been out of town on a shopping trip :) we are a 12 hour train ride away from home, and the train has not left yet. Le sigh. At least I have a suitcase full of fabulous clothes!


----------



## Missbx

I've just been thinking if I've been ovulating on cd28 then I've been missing my surge for about 3 months! I was only bding between cd 10 and cd18 No wonder It wasent possible i was pregnant yet I haven't been bding at the right times! :doh: lol

From June-September I was a 30 day cycle 
September-December I was a 40 day cycle

I've got crosshairs on cd 28 :)


----------



## lilyV

TWINKLES80 - that DEF looks like a BFP for me. Only PHTs I've ever done were all BFN. How many dpo are you again?


----------



## tekkitten

Sucks you may have been missing your surge! That's why temping is awesome ;) I m a fan.

Twinkles, do you have a chart! I want to chart stalk you!

About a quarter done my journey home. I'm bored, and will be checking bnb everytime we hit cell range ;)

Does anyone else get that feeling of "I just want it to be tomorrow so I can temp!" Thoughts?


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> Sucks you may have been missing your surge! That's why temping is awesome ;) I m a fan.
> 
> Twinkles, do you have a chart! I want to chart stalk you!
> 
> About a quarter done my journey home. I'm bored, and will be checking bnb everytime we hit cell range ;)
> 
> Does anyone else get that feeling of "I just want it to be tomorrow so I can temp!" Thoughts?

 My Ovulation Chart 

Here you go kitten.. still praying and praying..


----------



## tekkitten

Awesome! I am such a stalker lol :)


----------



## tekkitten

That's a nice temp climb!


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> That's a nice temp climb!

I still think that could be IB on your chart Kitten.. praying and fx for you!!!


----------



## tekkitten

Eh, I don't think so, not 4 dpo lol, too early. I also kind of domt want it this month, as per the fight with stupid poo poo head  I guess we'll see in a week or so!


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> Eh, I don't think so, not 4 dpo lol, too early. I also kind of domt want it this month, as per the fight with stupid poo poo head  I guess we'll see in a week or so!

Poo poo head! you're too funny lady... 

Still not out missy...!


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Sucks you may have been missing your surge! That's why temping is awesome ;) I m a fan.
> 
> Twinkles, do you have a chart! I want to chart stalk you!
> 
> About a quarter done my journey home. I'm bored, and will be checking bnb everytime we hit cell range ;)
> 
> Does anyone else get that feeling of "I just want it to be tomorrow so I can temp!" Thoughts?

Omg that's so me!!! I find myself going to bed early just so I can wake up and temp LOL!!! Going to test tomorrow... I'll be 11 dpo and not having any of my normal pre AF brown discharge. FX'd it's a good sign!


----------



## tekkitten

I hope so girl! I love seeing good news come out of this thread!! And it would be nice to see that happen for my cycle buddy :)

I am halfway home! Aaaaaand, our first crying kid of the trip has begun. Joy lol :)

Tee hee, I know I'm not out, but my track record hasn't exactly been stellar :/


----------



## Ciaramystic

Ok so I just used some very diluted urine... I chug water constantly... And got a second line on an opk... I wouldn't be questioning it except I didn't even get a faint line on an opk until I got the dark one for my surge... Probably high hopes but I guess we'll see tomorrow... Just wanted to see what u all thought?


----------



## tekkitten

It's hard to say, as I always seem to have a line. Keep using if you have them and see if they get darker ;)


----------



## Missbx

Looks like its not ovulation I had a big temp drop this morning i must be 10 dpo and I ovulated when ff detected it


----------



## tekkitten

Oh my god.

I just thought "heck, what if I did O ten days ago? I have shit tonnes of test, I might as well test!" Also thinking along the lines of if that was an implantation dip, maybe it would show.

Very faint bfp on 3 internet cheapies, pregnant 1-2 weeks on digi!


The digi expired last month though, so I am not holding these tests to mean anything yet. Its after midnight here, I will test with fmu tomorrow and see what that brings.

I'm shaking, but I am not going to read into it yet. Could just be a cruel trick of nature!

<3


----------



## Missbx

tekkitten said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> I just thought "heck, what if I did O ten days ago? I have shit tonnes of test, I might as well test!" Also thinking along the lines of if that was an implantation dip, maybe it would show.
> 
> Very faint bfp on 3 internet cheapies, pregnant 1-2 weeks on digi!
> 
> 
> The digi expired last month though, so I am not holding these tests to mean anything yet. Its after midnight here, I will test with fmu tomorrow and see what that brings.
> 
> I'm shaking, but I am not going to read into it yet. Could just be a cruel trick of nature!
> 
> <3

Aw congratulations! :) I've seen a lot of people get the right results on a year out of date tests! x 

I've just done a test I dunno why because I knew it was going to be a bfn and with a temp drop I should have known not to test x lol


----------



## tekkitten

Whew... Ok, heres a picture of all 3 tests and the digi.



And missbx, I am so bad with testing early!

Would I count this as 10dpo positive, or 5 dpo positive? Ack! I am so confused.

PS, I am so not telling ANYONE in read life.


----------



## Missbx

tekkitten said:


> Whew... Ok, heres a picture of all 3 tests and the digi.
> 
> View attachment 544459
> 
> 
> And missbx, I am so bad with testing early!
> 
> Would I count this as 10dpo positive, or 5 dpo positive? Ack! I am so confused.
> 
> PS, I am so not telling ANYONE in read life.


eeek! there all definitely a bfp! Well done and congratulations :) you better start on folic acid! :) x


----------



## tekkitten

Oh course my stupid mind is going to the worst place, totally being paranoid about eptopic lol. Ugh, thank you!


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> I just thought "heck, what if I did O ten days ago? I have shit tonnes of test, I might as well test!" Also thinking along the lines of if that was an implantation dip, maybe it would show.
> 
> Very faint bfp on 3 internet cheapies, pregnant 1-2 weeks on digi!
> 
> 
> The digi expired last month though, so I am not holding these tests to mean anything yet. Its after midnight here, I will test with fmu tomorrow and see what that brings.
> 
> I'm shaking, but I am not going to read into it yet. Could just be a cruel trick of nature!
> 
> <3


Kittennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!! It's 4 am had a nosebleed and so hot checked this and saw it!!! I'm overjoyed!!!!!!!!!

Bump buddies... I knew it! You're stuck with me lol

And to everyone who's waiting!! This is a lucky thread don't go away!! Always here for you all :)


----------



## Missbx

Not sure if I'm seeing things or its an evap but when I hold it up to the light it's got a tinge of pink to it this is after a few hours of takeing it I only saw the dye go across I Dident look at it in the 5 min time limit x the line is thick aswell if its an evap it's a good 1 x

https://i50.tinypic.com/2yyayki.jpg


----------



## Ciaramystic

Awwww Tek!!!! I know u were like I don't want it now but u've been trying so long!!! Woooo!!! Take more tests!!! I got a BFN this morning... CB digi said Not Pregnant :'( Still no AF or even spotting so idk what's goin on. I'm usually spotting by now...


----------



## TWINKLES80

Ciaramystic said:


> Awwww Tek!!!! I know u were like I don't want it now but u've been trying so long!!! Woooo!!! Take more tests!!! I got a BFN this morning... CB digi said Not Pregnant :'( Still no AF or even spotting so idk what's goin on. I'm usually spotting by now...

It's a lucky thread Ciara! I feel it! Fx to you and miss b try testing in a few more days, if you recall I had ghost lines in the beginning!


----------



## tekkitten

Thank you so much girls!

Chiara - I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. I really want it for you! I also agree with twinkles, this seems like a bit of a lucky thread, does it not? I guess we really were cycle buddies, I think my temp just took its sweet ass time to go up. Love ya girl <3

Twinkles - Yay bump buddies! Again though, I am so so paranoid. I know that ectopics are rare, but I don't know. I have no pain, so I guess that is a good sign. I also don't have any of the increased risk factors. I just bought 4 first reponse, and my plan is to test every 2-3 days and see if the lines are getting darker. I think ectopics dont get much darker, so until I can get an ultrasound this might put my mind at easy. How exciting though to go through it together <3

Missbx - I think I can see a line, but I am not sure. I would say test again in a couple days, or get a first response. They show up way easier, you can look at the attached picture for proof!

AFM - I took a FR with fmu, as well as another IC. Most certainly a second line... now I just have to hope its healthy. Please pray for me! I am so scared :(



Btw, I told Loch. He wanted to bd this morning, and I am so damn paranoid that I couldn't do it. I would rather him know than think I wasn't into it :) I want to wait and see what happens with this first, without anything interfering down there!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Congrats twinkles and Tekkitten!!!! 
:happydance:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Tekkitten- I thought you Od right after your positive OPK! ;)
It's always the weird charts that turn out to be the BFP ones! :hugs:


----------



## oedipamass

tekkitten congratulations! So excited for you! :dust:


----------



## Missbx

not sure if the arrows are level but thats the line i can see 
https://i49.tinypic.com/zkpdhy.jpg


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> Thank you so much girls!
> 
> Chiara - I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. I really want it for you! I also agree with twinkles, this seems like a bit of a lucky thread, does it not? I guess we really were cycle buddies, I think my temp just took its sweet ass time to go up. Love ya girl <3
> 
> Twinkles - Yay bump buddies! Again though, I am so so paranoid. I know that ectopics are rare, but I don't know. I have no pain, so I guess that is a good sign. I also don't have any of the increased risk factors. I just bought 4 first reponse, and my plan is to test every 2-3 days and see if the lines are getting darker. I think ectopics dont get much darker, so until I can get an ultrasound this might put my mind at easy. How exciting though to go through it together <3
> 
> Missbx - I think I can see a line, but I am not sure. I would say test again in a couple days, or get a first response. They show up way easier, you can look at the attached picture for proof!
> 
> AFM - I took a FR with fmu, as well as another IC. Most certainly a second line... now I just have to hope its healthy. Please pray for me! I am so scared :(
> 
> View attachment 544691
> 
> 
> Btw, I told Loch. He wanted to bd this morning, and I am so damn paranoid that I couldn't do it. I would rather him know than think I wasn't into it :) I want to wait and see what happens with this first, without anything interfering down there!

Kitten - so very very very excited!!! Might be a dumb question, but why ectopic? Are there signs that we should look for?

Miss B - I see something! Test in a few days.. i know it's super hard! I think i poas like 10 times that day! but it's the same result until many hours later ;) 

Ciara - Hang in there honey ;)


----------



## tekkitten

Thanks ladies!!

I was worried about the ectopic because of the positive test at 5 dpo. I have read online that if you have a result that early, it could be because it implanted in the tubes.

HOWEVER... I think I just ovulated earlier :) My lines were pretty damn strong! Someone pointed out that it would be just near impossible to get a + on a digital cb at 5dpo, and I am inclined to agree. I overrode FF crosshairs and put in my own, based on cm, opk, and o pains ;)

Doesn't mean I will stop being paranoid though. Until I see that heartbeat, I am being very careful not to get too caught up in it.


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> Thanks ladies!!
> 
> I was worried about the ectopic because of the positive test at 5 dpo. I have read online that if you have a result that early, it could be because it implanted in the tubes.
> 
> HOWEVER... I think I just ovulated earlier :) My lines were pretty damn strong! Someone pointed out that it would be just near impossible to get a + on a digital cb at 5dpo, and I am inclined to agree. I overrode FF crosshairs and put in my own, based on cm, opk, and o pains ;)
> 
> Doesn't mean I will stop being paranoid though. Until I see that heartbeat, I am being very careful not to get too caught up in it.


I see. I definitely think it's more like 10dpo. I was dumb enough to do a dollar tree and it was bfn! But frer and digital still BfP so all better now! 

Going to try to get an appointment tomorrow! Try...


----------



## Missbx

Done another test this morning and it was a bfn :(


----------



## Missbx

Ciaramystic said:


> Awwww Tek!!!! I know u were like I don't want it now but u've been trying so long!!! Woooo!!! Take more tests!!! I got a BFN this morning... CB digi said Not Pregnant :'( Still no AF or even spotting so idk what's goin on. I'm usually spotting by now...

Looks like we're both the same thought I had got a faint line yesterday but i think it must have been a slightly pink evap. 

When do you plan on testing again? I hope this is our month.. Fx for us x


----------



## TWINKLES80

Missbx said:


> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> Awwww Tek!!!! I know u were like I don't want it now but u've been trying so long!!! Woooo!!! Take more tests!!! I got a BFN this morning... CB digi said Not Pregnant :'( Still no AF or even spotting so idk what's goin on. I'm usually spotting by now...
> 
> Looks like we're both the same thought I had got a faint line yesterday but i think it must have been a slightly pink evap.
> 
> When do you plan on testing again? I hope this is our month.. Fx for us xClick to expand...

I know they're pricey but use a frer. I still don't get bfps on iCs or dollar tree but clear on frer


----------



## Missbx

TWINKLES80 said:


> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> Awwww Tek!!!! I know u were like I don't want it now but u've been trying so long!!! Woooo!!! Take more tests!!! I got a BFN this morning... CB digi said Not Pregnant :'( Still no AF or even spotting so idk what's goin on. I'm usually spotting by now...
> 
> Looks like we're both the same thought I had got a faint line yesterday but i think it must have been a slightly pink evap.
> 
> When do you plan on testing again? I hope this is our month.. Fx for us xClick to expand...
> 
> I know they're pricey but use a frer. I still don't get bfps on iCs or dollar tree but clear on frerClick to expand...

Thank you :) I'm going to wait it out and see if I miss Af first Do you think that temp drop at 10 dpo mabe implantation? Or am I getting my hopes up? x


----------



## Ciaramystic

Well think AF is gonna get me... Had some pink when I wiped this morning... Nothing else so far today but big drop in temp. Had my grandmas funeral today so could be delayed because of stress n come in full force tomorrow. Gonna get a home swimmer test n do it this weekend... Ugh was so hoping this was my month but at least I know my LP is longer and my progesterone levels are up since I didn't have days and days of spotting early in LP :)


----------



## tekkitten

I'm sorry Chiara :(

But that is good about the LP! Your taking Bcomplex right? My LP was so short before, I managed to extend it 2 days with the complex :)


----------



## TWINKLES80

Missbx said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> Awwww Tek!!!! I know u were like I don't want it now but u've been trying so long!!! Woooo!!! Take more tests!!! I got a BFN this morning... CB digi said Not Pregnant :'( Still no AF or even spotting so idk what's goin on. I'm usually spotting by now...
> 
> Looks like we're both the same thought I had got a faint line yesterday but i think it must have been a slightly pink evap.
> 
> When do you plan on testing again? I hope this is our month.. Fx for us xClick to expand...
> 
> I know they're pricey but use a frer. I still don't get bfps on iCs or dollar tree but clear on frerClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) I'm going to wait it out and see if I miss Af first Do you think that temp drop at 10 dpo mabe implantation? Or am I getting my hopes up? xClick to expand...


It could be! but I didn't have it. hang in there!! =)


----------



## TWINKLES80

Ciaramystic said:


> Well think AF is gonna get me... Had some pink when I wiped this morning... Nothing else so far today but big drop in temp. Had my grandmas funeral today so could be delayed because of stress n come in full force tomorrow. Gonna get a home swimmer test n do it this weekend... Ugh was so hoping this was my month but at least I know my LP is longer and my progesterone levels are up since I didn't have days and days of spotting early in LP :)


I'm sorry Ciara. I of all people can tell you how frustrating it is. But I'm glad to hear that there's good from it.. yay for longer lp!!! 

As for me an update: my beta was on the low side, so i'm going back on wed to get retested.. Praying and hoping girls.. 

By the way.. poas never ends! i thought that addiction would be over..


----------



## Tallmom2b

tekkitten- good to see your temps going up up up! :happydance:


----------



## tekkitten

Thanks! I am wondering when I should stop temping. 

Twinkles, I hope your test wed goes well <3

I just had my beta/hcg done today, I should get a call either today or tomorrow. My doctor is awesome, I explained to her my fears (she was out on mat leave during my last pregnancy), and she said until we are sure its a viable pregnancy we'll just do everything through her :) I wish I could do the whole thing through her! In this small town we have a mat clinic, with like 7 different doctors. I totally felt like I was getting the run-around last time, and they didn't want to give me a scan until 17 weeks! Once I hear if the levels are ok or not, I will make an appointment for a scan at 7-8 weeks. 

Sigh, I just want to know :(


----------



## Ciaramystic

My temp went up a little... Still spotting only and it's brown not pink or red ??? Ugh my body must be seriously messed up... Def making that dr. App soon! Not sure what I should count as cd 1 seeing as how I'm only spotting and not actually having a period. It's an "only there when I wipe" kind of spotting. Maybe the day my temp drops below cover line???


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> Thanks! I am wondering when I should stop temping.
> 
> Twinkles, I hope your test wed goes well <3
> 
> I just had my beta/hcg done today, I should get a call either today or tomorrow. My doctor is awesome, I explained to her my fears (she was out on mat leave during my last pregnancy), and she said until we are sure its a viable pregnancy we'll just do everything through her :) I wish I could do the whole thing through her! In this small town we have a mat clinic, with like 7 different doctors. I totally felt like I was getting the run-around last time, and they didn't want to give me a scan until 17 weeks! Once I hear if the levels are ok or not, I will make an appointment for a scan at 7-8 weeks.
> 
> Sigh, I just want to know :(

Hi Kitten:

Could you please check my chart? Ff moved o date. So confused beta test again tomorrow. Maybe I'm not as far along as I am? No sac on ultra sound, dr thinks its too early. 
What was your beta?



Ciara: 

I know you haven't gotten your line yet but could it be ib? I spotted today and going though the same. At the moment, just when wiping.


----------



## Missbx

13dpo today I should expect Af soon on 14 or 15 dpo I got a feeling she's going to arrive. 

Good to see your temps going up tekkitten :) 

Ciara it might be Ib I'm keeping my fx for you :) 

Twinkles I think you maybe around 4 weeks or so by the look of your chart x


----------



## tekkitten

Ciara - whatever happens, I am glad your lp is that long! Thats awesome! Fingers crossed for you still, your not out until the witch arrives.

Twinkles - I wonder why ff moved it? It's hard to say really, was your + really faint on your first +? If so I would say that yes, maybe ff has it right. Did they say anything else besides that it was on the low end?

Missbx your not out until the witch comes! What makes you think AF is coming? I hate that feeling :S

AFM - I let it slip to my mom that I had a doc apt today, and of course she asked what for (nosy mom!). I said it was a pap... quick thinking! And now I am texting my best friend, giving some garble about going on a cleanse... no alcohol, eat better, more water etc. I just need to keep it a secret for 3.5 more weeks. Its going to be hard keeping it from them, and I might just cave. But I am going to try. Until i see a heartbeat, I am not taking anything as fact.


----------



## tekkitten

Ugh, I just started brown spotting :( I know it can be normal, but this is how my mc started in August. I've had no cramping, hope its ok!


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> Ugh, I just started brown spotting :( I know it can be normal, but this is how my mc started in August. I've had no cramping, hope its ok!

I can honestly say I know how ou feel :( so nervous right now


----------



## tekkitten

Praying for us Twinkles <3 I hope it goes away :(


----------



## Stinas

tekkitten & Twinkle - Congrats!!!


----------



## Missbx

tekkitten said:


> Ciara - whatever happens, I am glad your lp is that long! Thats awesome! Fingers crossed for you still, your not out until the witch arrives.
> 
> Twinkles - I wonder why ff moved it? It's hard to say really, was your + really faint on your first +? If so I would say that yes, maybe ff has it right. Did they say anything else besides that it was on the low end?
> 
> Missbx your not out until the witch comes! What makes you think AF is coming? I hate that feeling :S
> 
> AFM - I let it slip to my mom that I had a doc apt today, and of course she asked what for (nosy mom!). I said it was a pap... quick thinking! And now I am texting my best friend, giving some garble about going on a cleanse... no alcohol, eat better, more water etc. I just need to keep it a secret for 3.5 more weeks. Its going to be hard keeping it from them, and I might just cave. But I am going to try. Until i see a heartbeat, I am not taking anything as fact.

Thankyou I just have a gut feeling it will come. I have been haveing slight headaches when I wake up. my wee is like its had yellow food colouring in it sorry (TMI)so not sure why I have been drinking loads and I've been getting slight backache so it could be Af coming and my temps are going down.


----------



## Ciaramystic

Woohoo I got a real period!!! Came on a nice red flow this morning!!! I know most people wouldn't be excited but after the weird brown spotting only periods and short LP I'm so happy!!! It has been exactly a year since my last depo shot so my body must finally be back to normal!!! My uterine lining must be nice and thick now and that means.... Fertile and able to hold a sticky bean!!! Bring on O!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Ugh, I just started brown spotting :( I know it can be normal, but this is how my mc started in August. I've had no cramping, hope its ok!

No worries girl... In my extensive search on brown spotting I've read it's quite common in pregnancy, especially early, because the of the uterus stretching to accommodate the baby. FX'd and praying you both have a HH9M!


----------



## Missbx

Ciaramystic said:


> Woohoo I got a real period!!! Came on a nice red flow this morning!!! I know most people wouldn't be excited but after the weird brown spotting only periods and short LP I'm so happy!!! It has been exactly a year since my last depo shot so my body must finally be back to normal!!! My uterine lining must be nice and thick now and that means.... Fertile and able to hold a sticky bean!!! Bring on O!!!


Good luck for next month! :) :dust:


----------



## tekkitten

Thanks Ciara! <3

Apparently it can be hormones as well, around the time you would have gotten your period. Its gone away now, so I hope it stays away!

And while I would rather you have gotten your bfp, I am happy for you still :) Its nice to know your body is being normal. This is your first real honest AF since going off BC?


----------



## Missbx

Looks like Af is going to come soon my temps are going down :(


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Thanks Ciara! <3
> 
> Apparently it can be hormones as well, around the time you would have gotten your period. Its gone away now, so I hope it stays away!
> 
> And while I would rather you have gotten your bfp, I am happy for you still :) Its nice to know your body is being normal. This is your first real honest AF since going off BC?

Pretty much LOL. I think I had one normal AF after bc and before the MC but 90% of my cycles the last year have had 4 or 5 days of spotting starting between 7 and 9 dpo and then AF would show. Low progesterone is what the doctor said caused the excessive pre-AF spotting. Also about 80% of the AFs were nothing but brown or black... no bright red which is a healthy AF. So needless to say when I saw that bright red I was very happy!!!


----------



## tekkitten

I am happy for you :D That means your uterus is all geared up and raring to go! Anxious for the next 2 weeks to go by for you!


----------



## Ciaramystic

It's been very quiet on here... how is everyone doing??? How are the pregnancies going? Is anyone in the tww? 

AFM... I am waiting on O'. Should happen in a lil over a week yay!!! Right now I'm concentrating on getting healthy. Starting a new semester for college today... phew this one is going to be tough. Working full time and the kids sports on top of college full time was hard last semester, but it was with easy classes. This one I have not only finance, but also accounting. LOL!!! I have a feeling my wonderful man is going to be called upon a lot for kid pick up and drop off duties!!!


----------



## tekkitten

Yikes! I took accounting once, never again  Just stay as ahead of the game as you can! I don't envy you at all, sounds super busy!

It has been quiet on here! How is everyone?

I have a doc appointment tomorrow, just to get a prescription for prenatals (as I dont have to pay for them with my medical), and to ask if its ok for me to continue curling.


----------



## Ciaramystic

You curl??? That is so awesome... one of my favorite things to watch during the Winter Olympics!!! Ha! Now I can say I know a real life curler... LOL!!! How's the early pregnancy going? Any symptoms??? Morning sickness?


----------



## tekkitten

Lol, yep, I curl!

Pregnancy is going as well as it can, considering I have no idea what is going on :/ No major nausea, but sore boobs on and off, and pregnancy brain. I forgot to call in a substitute for this morning! I am just trying to be prepared for whatever happens. I think because I am not going into it so blind this time I feel more prepared for whatever comes my way.

i took a cb digi and got 3+ today, so I'm stoked about that. Also had another doc appointment, and she is awesome. I have to go get my prenatal bloods done, but I think I will go after work. I feel like relaxing now :) 16 days till ultrasound. Its going to go by so slow, and funnily enough i just started a book called The Two Week Wait


----------



## Missbx

It has been quiet in here lol
Glad to see eveyone is ok :) x

my temp droped below the coverline but I have had no Af pains or anything I was hopeing this was my month but I guess not I will be away next month so we can't bd feel like going back on the pill and stopping ttc I've been ttc for 7months now I know that ain't long and some people have been for over a year but its hard all my friends seem to be getting pregnant straight away :( sorry for the rant x


----------



## Ciaramystic

Missbx said:


> It has been quiet in here lol
> Glad to see eveyone is ok :) x
> 
> my temp droped below the coverline but I have had no Af pains or anything I was hopeing this was my month but I guess not I will be away next month so we can't bd feel like going back on the pill and stopping ttc I've been ttc for 7months now I know that ain't long and some people have been for over a year but its hard all my friends seem to be getting pregnant straight away :( sorry for the rant x

Hang in there girl... I've been at it for a year now and know just how you feel... The disappointment can become unbearable at times. I have my fingers crossed that we'll both get our BFP's soon!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Lol, yep, I curl!
> 
> Pregnancy is going as well as it can, considering I have no idea what is going on :/ No major nausea, but sore boobs on and off, and pregnancy brain. I forgot to call in a substitute for this morning! I am just trying to be prepared for whatever happens. I think because I am not going into it so blind this time I feel more prepared for whatever comes my way.
> 
> i took a cb digi and got 3+ today, so I'm stoked about that. Also had another doc appointment, and she is awesome. I have to go get my prenatal bloods done, but I think I will go after work. I feel like relaxing now :) 16 days till ultrasound. Its going to go by so slow, and funnily enough i just started a book called The Two Week Wait

Sweet!!! I have my FX'd for you again... but this time for the 16 days to fly by so we can all find out how big your little bean is!!! Sigh... I'm so ready to be in the same position as you... I go to the dr. Monday for my annual pap so I'll probably be discussing with him what the next step is if I don't get my BFP this round. It's been a year and I'm so tired of waiting and getting majorly burned out on all ttc stuff associated with it... but I keep trucking on, taking my BBT every morning and I'll start using opk's here in the next few days.


----------



## Missbx

Ciaramystic said:


> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> It has been quiet in here lol
> Glad to see eveyone is ok :) x
> 
> my temp droped below the coverline but I have had no Af pains or anything I was hopeing this was my month but I guess not I will be away next month so we can't bd feel like going back on the pill and stopping ttc I've been ttc for 7months now I know that ain't long and some people have been for over a year but its hard all my friends seem to be getting pregnant straight away :( sorry for the rant x
> 
> Hang in there girl... I've been at it for a year now and know just how you feel... The disappointment can become unbearable at times. I have my fingers crossed that we'll both get our BFP's soon!!!Click to expand...

Thank you :) I've just started a diet as im overweight so I'm hopeing it will help and will take my mind off ttc. fx we both get our BFP soon x


----------



## lilyV

*tekkitten *- Congrats on your BFP!!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## Missbx

Looks like I haven't ovulated :( so I'm counting it as I'm out.


----------



## tekkitten

Thanks lily! 

And Chiara, my fingers are crossed too. I keep thinking something is going to go wrong, because that is the only experience I have. Things seem to be fine here though, at least for the moment. Just excited for this scan to happen! I just want to know one way or another.

Let me know how the doc appointment goes. 

Missbx, are you just going to take one month off? I agree ttc is pretty stressful at times, its like we put too much pressure on ourselves. Its so annoying when everything is done right, and nothing happens. 

Hang in there girls <3


----------



## Missbx

tekkitten said:


> Thanks lily!
> 
> And Chiara, my fingers are crossed too. I keep thinking something is going to go wrong, because that is the only experience I have. Things seem to be fine here though, at least for the moment. Just excited for this scan to happen! I just want to know one way or another.
> 
> Let me know how the doc appointment goes.
> 
> Missbx, are you just going to take one month off? I agree ttc is pretty stressful at times, its like we put too much pressure on ourselves. Its so annoying when everything is done right, and nothing happens.
> 
> Hang in there girls <3

Yeah I'm going to visit my mum for a few weeks so me and the OH cant bd and I think I'm going to get some agnus castus to see if it helps me ovulate and shorten my cycles.


----------



## Ciaramystic

Well didn't get to see the doctor... apparently I had my annual pap in February of last year and insurance won't pay for the next one until 1 year and 1 day after the last so I don't get to see the doc til Feb 18th. On a good note... I'm about to O' woohoo!!!! My man just got 3 wisdom teeth pulled yesterday so bd'ing has been interesting to say the least. I feel like pretty woman... no kissing on the mouth LMAO!!!! How is everyone else????


----------



## Missbx

Ciaramystic said:


> Well didn't get to see the doctor... apparently I had my annual pap in February of last year and insurance won't pay for the next one until 1 year and 1 day after the last so I don't get to see the doc til Feb 18th. On a good note... I'm about to O' woohoo!!!! My man just got 3 wisdom teeth pulled yesterday so bd'ing has been interesting to say the least. I feel like pretty woman... no kissing on the mouth LMAO!!!! How is everyone else????


Good luck! Get bding :) :dust:


----------



## Missbx

I'm starting agnus castus soon so fx my cycles get shorter and I ovulate. :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

Did opk this morning and the line is just slightly lighter then the control line so... going to take another this afternoon and I'm thinking it will be positive. Bring on O' wooohooo!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

[IMG]https://i668.photobucket.com/albums/vv44/ciaramystic/securedownload_zpsa7fcbd78.jpg[/IMG]

I think I had my surge last night while sleeping... the opk on the left is from yesterday afternoon, the one in the middle from this morning, and the one on the right from just now. That would explain the jump in bbt this morning. I must ovulate right after my surge. Same thing happened last cycle... got my positive opk and the next day had a temp jump. So as long as my temps continue to rise I O'd!!! Wooohooo!!!


----------



## TWINKLES80

Ciaramystic said:


> [IMG]https://i668.photobucket.com/albums/vv44/ciaramystic/securedownload_zpsa7fcbd78.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I think I had my surge last night while sleeping... the opk on the left is from yesterday afternoon, the one in the middle from this morning, and the one on the right from just now. That would explain the jump in bbt this morning. I must ovulate right after my surge. Same thing happened last cycle... got my positive opk and the next day had a temp jump. So as long as my temps continue to rise I O'd!!! Wooohooo!!!

Yay Ciara: Just a tip.. obviously we're all different but I actually got my bfp AFTER what i thought was my fertile period. It was just for fun bd ;).. so don't forget to bd after you think you o'd like the day after ;)


----------



## Ciaramystic

TWINKLES80 said:


> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> [IMG]https://i668.photobucket.com/albums/vv44/ciaramystic/securedownload_zpsa7fcbd78.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I think I had my surge last night while sleeping... the opk on the left is from yesterday afternoon, the one in the middle from this morning, and the one on the right from just now. That would explain the jump in bbt this morning. I must ovulate right after my surge. Same thing happened last cycle... got my positive opk and the next day had a temp jump. So as long as my temps continue to rise I O'd!!! Wooohooo!!!
> 
> Yay Ciara: Just a tip.. obviously we're all different but I actually got my bfp AFTER what i thought was my fertile period. It was just for fun bd ;).. so don't forget to bd after you think you o'd like the day after ;)Click to expand...

Oh I definitely plan on it!!! My cervix is just now HSO today... it was medium soft and medium open yesterday so I'd say I'm probably my most fertile today. Plus when I did my cervical check I had GOBS of ewcm. I took a picture for fun because I've never had that much before LOL!!! If anyone ever wants to see what it looks like I can share then because Lord knows I had no idea what I was looking for when I first started checking and temping. :winkwink: I feel like this is our month but I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much ya know? I figure what the heck... just relax about it because if it doesn't happen this month I have my doctor app on Feb 18th and we'll start some kind of help aides then and figure out what's going on. But FX'd big time that annual pap app is going to turn into a yes we can confirm you are preg app LOL!


----------



## TWINKLES80

Ciaramystic said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> [IMG]https://i668.photobucket.com/albums/vv44/ciaramystic/securedownload_zpsa7fcbd78.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I think I had my surge last night while sleeping... the opk on the left is from yesterday afternoon, the one in the middle from this morning, and the one on the right from just now. That would explain the jump in bbt this morning. I must ovulate right after my surge. Same thing happened last cycle... got my positive opk and the next day had a temp jump. So as long as my temps continue to rise I O'd!!! Wooohooo!!!
> 
> Yay Ciara: Just a tip.. obviously we're all different but I actually got my bfp AFTER what i thought was my fertile period. It was just for fun bd ;).. so don't forget to bd after you think you o'd like the day after ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I definitely plan on it!!! My cervix is just now HSO today... it was medium soft and medium open yesterday so I'd say I'm probably my most fertile today. Plus when I did my cervical check I had GOBS of ewcm. I took a picture for fun because I've never had that much before LOL!!! If anyone ever wants to see what it looks like I can share then because Lord knows I had no idea what I was looking for when I first started checking and temping. :winkwink: I feel like this is our month but I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much ya know? I figure what the heck... just relax about it because if it doesn't happen this month I have my doctor app on Feb 18th and we'll start some kind of help aides then and figure out what's going on. But FX'd big time that annual pap app is going to turn into a yes we can confirm you are preg app LOL!Click to expand...


And to give you hope.. i was scheduled for "help" the month i got my bfp.. 

I'm dumping loads of baby dust to you!! ;)


----------



## Ciaramystic

I'm pretty sure I O'd but not exactly sure what day... FF gave me a line on cd15 because I had a positive opk on 14 but I also had my temp jump on cd15??? So I guess I'm around 2 or 3dpo... Not really caring this cycle. I mean I still want my BFP but I'm not symptom spotting or anything. Just kind of going with the flow... normal every day stuff. Kind of too busy with school, work, and my kids to worry about ttc at the moment. How is everyone else???


----------



## tekkitten

I know what you mean about the not caring. I was seriously considering going the ntnp route again.

Things are good here, scan in a week. Nervous. Also taking a sick day today, it's all art and concerts and I just couldn't fathom doing it!


----------



## Ciaramystic

I am so excited for you!!! The first time seeing ur baby is one of the most amazing moments in life!!!


----------



## tekkitten

I am just hoping I see something! Ugh. I have only had one pregnancy before, and when I went to the scan there was only a sac, at 12 weeks :( So I don't have a lot of good experiences to go with. I'm so glad its less than a week now, this wait is WAY worse than my usual 2ww. And so much longer too.

Anyhow, I'll stop :) Thats a nice rise in your chart! How was your bding around o?


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girlies, could you tell me what you think of my chart please. I'm a little nervous as I just had a miscarriage. Thanks in advance:flower:


----------



## tekkitten

Did you just have it as in cd1 of that chart? I didn't ovulate my first cycle after mc. I also had a super slow rise this cycle as well, so it's difficult to say.


----------



## Mrs A

Yes my mc was classed as cd1


----------



## tekkitten

I would wait and see if your temps keep going up. If they hover around the same it could be that you don't ovulate on this first cycle. Do you know if your hcg levels have reached 0 yet? And I am sorry for your loss, I just went through one myself in August.


----------



## Ciaramystic

So... wasn't symptom spotting... my man walks in the bathroom as I'm changing yesterday and was like woah!!! What the heck is going on with your boobs??? Now they had been hurting but that's normal after O' so I look down and I have little veins popped out everywhere!!! I was like hmmmm... then last night I could NOT get to sleep. Kept rolling over and looking at the clock and was warm as heck. Then when I got up this morning my mouth tasted like blood... so nasty. So... not going to read anything into it but yeah some weird stuff happening. Hoping its not all in my head LOL!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ciaramystic- Idk, I think FF could be right. Your chart looks REALLY good so far! And your symptoms sound promising too! :dust:


----------



## TWINKLES80

Ciaramystic said:


> So... wasn't symptom spotting... my man walks in the bathroom as I'm changing yesterday and was like woah!!! What the heck is going on with your boobs??? Now they had been hurting but that's normal after O' so I look down and I have little veins popped out everywhere!!! I was like hmmmm... then last night I could NOT get to sleep. Kept rolling over and looking at the clock and was warm as heck. Then when I got up this morning my mouth tasted like blood... so nasty. So... not going to read anything into it but yeah some weird stuff happening. Hoping its not all in my head LOL!!!

Great looking chart Ciara!! And those symptoms sound like mine! I was so hot the first few days I was fanning myself. I wish you all the luck in the world! 

AFM, i was in tears this morning! Saw our little bean's heart flattering and heard it too. 

I hope each and everyone of you are doing ok. Hugs!


----------



## tekkitten

The dip looks good Chiara!

And twinkles, so happy for you!!!


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> The dip looks good Chiara!
> 
> And twinkles, so happy for you!!!

Thanks kitten.. yours is in a few more days! Hugs!


----------



## mindgames77

Can you ladies let me know what you think of my chart please? Yesterday I was happy that my temp was getting higher, but today, I'm losing hope! :nope: :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 63.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs A

Your doesn't look tooooo far from my post o temps, don't give up yet, could be an implantation dip x x


----------



## Ciaramystic

mindgames77 said:


> Can you ladies let me know what you think of my chart please? Yesterday I was happy that my temp was getting higher, but today, I'm losing hope! :nope: :shrug:

I've seen a lot of other charts with fluctuations. It's pretty common :) No worries... it's above the cover line and will more then likely rise back up soon! FX'd for you!

AFM... 9dpo... BFN... No symptoms... no spotting... just a big fat NADA LOL! I don't feel pregnant either and am pretty sure I did with my first two of course that was almost 10 and 13 years ago... smh... I so need to get a BFP soon. That is a huge age gap and I'm starting to feel it!


----------



## Mrs A

I think all of our. Charts don't look too bad.


----------



## Ciaramystic

All right... hoping you ladies who got BFP's can help me... Last night I took a test just because I was feeling weird. BFN until I went back later and thought I saw a line but this morning it was gone so must have been an evap. Today I am 10dpo... Temp went up a little... But when I wiped first thing this morning had some reddish brown spotting... I normally get that before AF so chalked it up to AF beginning and put a tampon in. Just went to the restroom and removed tampon... barely anything there... ok... did cervix check... It's High and soft... No blood on my finger... Hmmmm.... I still feel out of it... Like hungover without drinking. Does any of this sound like what happened when you got your bfp??? I'm going to try and "hold it" and go pick up more tests (used my last one last night) but really don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Mrs A

I'd wait a little longer, your chart looks fab, but your only 10dpo fx for you x


----------



## tekkitten

Ciaramystic said:


> All right... hoping you ladies who got BFP's can help me... Last night I took a test just because I was feeling weird. BFN until I went back later and thought I saw a line but this morning it was gone so must have been an evap. Today I am 10dpo... Temp went up a little... But when I wiped first thing this morning had some reddish brown spotting... I normally get that before AF so chalked it up to AF beginning and put a tampon in. Just went to the restroom and removed tampon... barely anything there... ok... did cervix check... It's High and soft... No blood on my finger... Hmmmm.... I still feel out of it... Like hungover without drinking. Does any of this sound like what happened when you got your bfp??? I'm going to try and "hold it" and go pick up more tests (used my last one last night) but really don't want to get my hopes up.

What kind of tests are you using? I got the slightest bit of brown spotting around when af was due, but after my bfp. Could be a later implantation :)


Afm- my scan is in four hours and I want to barf! I am so nervous :(


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> All right... hoping you ladies who got BFP's can help me... Last night I took a test just because I was feeling weird. BFN until I went back later and thought I saw a line but this morning it was gone so must have been an evap. Today I am 10dpo... Temp went up a little... But when I wiped first thing this morning had some reddish brown spotting... I normally get that before AF so chalked it up to AF beginning and put a tampon in. Just went to the restroom and removed tampon... barely anything there... ok... did cervix check... It's High and soft... No blood on my finger... Hmmmm.... I still feel out of it... Like hungover without drinking. Does any of this sound like what happened when you got your bfp??? I'm going to try and "hold it" and go pick up more tests (used my last one last night) but really don't want to get my hopes up.
> 
> What kind of tests are you using? I got the slightest bit of brown spotting around when af was due, but after my bfp. Could be a later implantation :)
> 
> 
> Afm- my scan is in four hours and I want to barf! I am so nervous :(Click to expand...

OMG I can't wait to hear your results!!! I am positive this is your time girl... you are going to get happy news!!! 

I had been using cheap dollar store tests until this morning... I used a FRER but it was with 3MU and I only held it for 2 hours... (couldn't any longer as I chugged a liter of water from being thirsty) so going to test again tmrw with FMU. on a FRER but all of sudden I have started feeling like crap! Just in the last few hours I have felt nauseous and dizzy and tired... could be I'm getting sick though sigh... IDK I'm so confused LOL!!!


----------



## Mrs A

Your chart looks far too good to get af!


----------



## mindgames77

:nope:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 62.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs A

Ty not to worry, I had a dip at 9dpo. Your still in till af shows herself x x


----------



## Ciaramystic

mindgames77 said:


> :nope:

I'm thinking the first dip is a fall back rise for sure... the second... implantation dip maybe??? FX'd!!!! Hopefully your temp shoots back up tomorrow!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Mrs A said:


> Ty not to worry, I had a dip at 9dpo. Your still in till af shows herself x x

Oh my... spotting... the day after a dip... and your temps are rising!!! FX'd for your BFP!!!!


----------



## Mrs A

Ciaramystic said:


> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> Ty not to worry, I had a dip at 9dpo. Your still in till af shows herself x x
> 
> Oh my... spotting... the day after a dip... and your temps are rising!!! FX'd for your BFP!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you, although I've never charted before, so don't think it'll be my lucky month x x x


----------



## mindgames77

I hope you ladies are right... I just thought that since it didn't go from high, suddenly to low, that it means its just decreasing. Because its slowly getting lower.


----------



## mindgames77

Uuuggh so secretly mad at DH right now!! I was pleased to see that my temps were high again today, but then I found that he didn't turn the heat down before bed last night (which gets turned down every other night) but I wanted to know if you could tell me what the opened circle on my chart means rather then the solid?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 70.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tekkitten

That means there was some variable that could have affected the temp. It generally is if you took your temp at a different time than usual, or if you clicked sleep deprived. That's what mine usually were.


Afm- my scan went well! I hope it all stays good, measured right on point ( which means I totally had the slowest rise ever that month ) and I od earlier than I thought. It's 11
Mm and hb of 136 bpm :) seems more real now <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> That means there was some variable that could have affected the temp. It generally is if you took your temp at a different time than usual, or if you clicked sleep deprived. That's what mine usually were.
> 
> 
> Afm- my scan went well! I hope it all stays good, measured right on point ( which means I totally had the slowest rise ever that month ) and I od earlier than I thought. It's 11
> Cm and hb of 136 bpm :) seems more real now <3

Yay Kitten!!! beautiful scan ;) so are you truly 7 weeks? I had my last scan at 6 weeks and it measured great but can hardly see it hiding on the left corner but saw the heart beat .. yay ;)


----------



## tekkitten

Yep! I am right on par, 7+5, possibly +4 but they are keeping it at the original point right now :) 

Just gotta make it through the next 5 weeks now, but all looks good!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Awwww knew it!!! So happy for you!!! Sad were not bump buddies but hopefully I'll be joining u soon sigh... Beautiful scan pic!


----------



## Missbx

tekkitten said:


> That means there was some variable that could have affected the temp. It generally is if you took your temp at a different time than usual, or if you clicked sleep deprived. That's what mine usually were.
> 
> 
> Afm- my scan went well! I hope it all stays good, measured right on point ( which means I totally had the slowest rise ever that month ) and I od earlier than I thought. It's 11
> Mm and hb of 136 bpm :) seems more real now <3

Aww great scan pic glad all went well xx


----------



## mindgames77

Ok you were right, it changed the time I took it, but the circle is now solid once I fixed it. What do you ladies think the chances of the rise in temp being at least somewhat natural? We usually turn our heat down to 19.5 Celsius at night, but it was at 22.5 Celsius. I know tomorrow will reveal the truth, but I want to be able to hold onto hope until then!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Ugh temp dropped again... No spotting today though ??? Only had spotting on 1 wipe both days n today... Nada... Also, bfn this am... :( Been having cramps yest n thir morning so thinking AF is on the way sigh... Guess I'll see tmrw morning... AF. Is due then. Also I'll see if my temp drops more...


----------



## tekkitten

It doesn't look to be a super big drop yet. Does your spotting usually stop? Mine always seemed to carry on consistently until AF arrived


----------



## mindgames77

My temp is still above cover line. When does it usually drop back down if you're not pregnant. Took a test today and bfn, but it said "our test is so sensitive, you can test as early as the day after your missed period!" And I'm only 11dpo.... I really hope I'm not out!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 66.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hi ladies! :hi: I would LOVE to join this thread. I just recently started charting, and have been trying to get better at reading them. I think this thread will deffo help!

My chart is below, as you can see, and I got a positive OPK yesterday, then a pretty decent temp drop today. I am hoping to see it rise tomorrow! If that happens, and it continues to rise, then it would mean I O'd today. Do I have that right?


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> It doesn't look to be a super big drop yet. Does your spotting usually stop? Mine always seemed to carry on consistently until AF arrived

No lol that's why I'm like WTH?!?! Lol my spotting is usually consistent before AF n goes from brown to black to red... Then AF... This time I had reddish brown fri n yest n only 1 wipe then nada today... I don't feel preggers though n think AF will prob show tmrw... Gonna test again with frer then if no AF n no big temp drop.


----------



## tekkitten

I'll keep watching to see what happens! I didn't feel preggers either ;)


----------



## tekkitten

LoveSanrio said:


> Hi ladies! :hi: I would LOVE to join this thread. I just recently started charting, and have been trying to get better at reading them. I think this thread will deffo help!
> 
> My chart is below, as you can see, and I got a positive OPK yesterday, then a pretty decent temp drop today. I am hoping to see it rise tomorrow! If that happens, and it continues to rise, then it would mean I O'd today. Do I have that right?

Yep, ff will usually put it the day before three high temps in a row :)


----------



## tekkitten

mindgames77 said:


> My temp is still above cover line. When does it usually drop back down if you're not pregnant. Took a test today and bfn, but it said "our test is so sensitive, you can test as early as the day after your missed period!" And I'm only 11dpo.... I really hope I'm not out!

Is this your first month charting? The luteal phase differs for everyone . My temp would usually drop anywhere from 10-12 dpo, a few months of charting and you will get to know your range :) gl!!


----------



## mindgames77

This is my first month charting religiously, though I didn't start until CD9!
I used to chart but I'd do 6am during the week, and whenever I woke up on weekends, but now I do 6am every morning.


----------



## LoveSanrio

tekkitten said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! :hi: I would LOVE to join this thread. I just recently started charting, and have been trying to get better at reading them. I think this thread will deffo help!
> 
> My chart is below, as you can see, and I got a positive OPK yesterday, then a pretty decent temp drop today. I am hoping to see it rise tomorrow! If that happens, and it continues to rise, then it would mean I O'd today. Do I have that right?
> 
> Yep, ff will usually put it the day before three high temps in a row :)Click to expand...

Okay, that's what I thought! Thanks so much for the clarification :) Hoping to see an increase in the morning. Now to get BD'ing!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

So... still no AF and temp went back up... used a frer and below is what I got... what do you think??? I'm going to get a digital later but... *smacks forehead* could it really be???

https://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=11005288014/a=116783968_116783968/otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/


----------



## Ciaramystic

Hmmm... idk why the picture isn't loading... DOH!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

https://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=11005816014/a=116783968_116783968/otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/


----------



## Ciaramystic

https://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=11005816014/a=116783968_116783968/otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/

Let's try doing a link... IDK why it won't show right... sigh...


----------



## Ciaramystic

Ugh... just took a digital with smu and it said "not pregnant"... grrrr... hoping my hcg levels are just too low for CB digital to pick up and that the second line isn't a fluke :(


----------



## TWINKLES80

Ciaramystic said:


> Ugh... just took a digital with smu and it said "not pregnant"... grrrr... hoping my hcg levels are just too low for CB digital to pick up and that the second line isn't a fluke :(

Ciara I see a line on frer. Congrats!


----------



## tekkitten

Wow, there is totally a line!!!!!! Just wait a day or two and take another digi, i bet it will say preggers!!!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Wow, there is totally a line!!!!!! Just wait a day or two and take another digi, i bet it will say preggers!!!!!

Two things are funny about this... 1. I have a pap and consult scheduled with my dr. for the 18th... it was to discuss why we weren't getting pregnant. and 2. my man and son were totally being jerks last night and I was having second thoughts about having another one LMAO!!!


----------



## Missbx

Ciaramystic said:


> https://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=11005816014/a=116783968_116783968/otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/
> 
> Let's try doing a link... IDK why it won't show right... sigh...

BFP congratulations xx


----------



## tekkitten

Ciaramystic said:


> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> Wow, there is totally a line!!!!!! Just wait a day or two and take another digi, i bet it will say preggers!!!!!
> 
> Two things are funny about this... 1. I have a pap and consult scheduled with my dr. for the 18th... it was to discuss why we weren't getting pregnant. and 2. my man and son were totally being jerks last night and I was having second thoughts about having another one LMAO!!!Click to expand...

Lol, maybe thats the secret! Who knew


----------



## lilyV

Congrats, Ciaramystic!!


----------



## tekkitten

Any new tests to post??? I am in the edge of my seat here ;)


----------



## Ciaramystic

https://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/slideshow/AlbumID=11013703014/PictureID=589828543014/a=116783968_116783968/otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/


----------



## Ciaramystic

Ugh it's doing it again... so here's the link to the test I took yesterday compared to Monday... much darker... and I'm going to take a digi today just for my own piece of mind LOL!!! 

https://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/slideshow/AlbumID=11013703014/PictureID=589828543014/a=116783968_116783968/otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/


----------



## Tallmom2b

Congrats ciaramystic! :happydance:


----------



## mindgames77

What on earth is going on with my temps?? My period is due tomorrow, I'm 14dpo today, and started spotting at 12dpo and still am, but only when I check my CM. none when I wipe or anything. 

If my period is coming, then why I am going back up above my coverline? (Or is it normal?)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 70.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Ciaramystic

mindgames77 said:


> What on earth is going on with my temps?? My period is due tomorrow, I'm 14dpo today, and started spotting at 12dpo and still am, but only when I check my CM. none when I wipe or anything.
> 
> If my period is coming, then why I am going back up above my coverline? (Or is it normal?)


Have you tested yet??? If not... DO IT!!!! :happydance:


----------



## TWINKLES80

Ciaramystic said:


> Ugh it's doing it again... so here's the link to the test I took yesterday compared to Monday... much darker... and I'm going to take a digi today just for my own piece of mind LOL!!!
> 
> https://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/slideshow/AlbumID=11013703014/PictureID=589828543014/a=116783968_116783968/otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/

So happy for you Ciara!


----------



## tekkitten

Oh yes, there is no mistakkg that!!!! Wooop yay!!!!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> Oh yes, there is no mistakkg that!!!! Wooop yay!!!!!!

That was from yesterday... took digi this afternoon and a big fat "Pregnant"... Love it!!!


----------



## Missbx

Ciaramystic said:


> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes, there is no mistakkg that!!!! Wooop yay!!!!!!
> 
> That was from yesterday... took digi this afternoon and a big fat "Pregnant"... Love it!!!Click to expand...

Congratulations and hope you have a H&H 9 months x


----------



## tekkitten

Yay! I am so stoked for you :D 

I just had the best doctor appointment. Bloods and urine are all good, and she was totally ok with giving me another reassurance US in 4 weeks ;)

And the best part? I don't have to go to the stupid maternity clinic here! When your pregnant in this little town, you generally have to go to the clinic. Its only open on Wednesdays, and there are 7 rotating doctors! You never really see the same one twice :S But my awesome doctor said that I can do all my prenatal care through her <3 at 36 weeks I will have to do one thing through the clinic, but for the rest of it I don't have to feel like I am part of a cattle farm, which is how it felt last time :/


----------



## mindgames77

AF came today!


----------



## Missbx

mindgames77 said:


> AF came today!

So sorry :hugs: we will get out BFP soon xx


----------



## Stinas

Ciaramystic - congrats!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Congrats on the BFP!! H&H 9 months!!



I was wondering if you ladies could give me an idea of what to look for in a chart once you reach your luteal phase? Are there certain times I should be looking for dips, or temp increases? I know it is still early, but I think my chart looks pretty good so far. Any opinions are welcome. I would love to learn as much as possible. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Missbx- Hope you get a nice bfp present on Valentines day!! FX!! Do you usually have long, irregular cycles? I have that issue too.

Mindgames- sorry AF got you! :hugs:

tekkitten- Glad to hear you have a better doctor this time! That will make a big difference! That little US pic is so cute!!

Ciaramystic- how are you feeling? You must be so excited!

:hi: Stinas!! How are you? :hugs:

:hi: Sharn! I can't believe you are already in your 3rd trimester!! How's it going?

WOW! So many bfp on here! I'm beginning to think I started a lucky thread!
:dust:​


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - Im ok. Got new SA results in today....no change, so surgery didnt work. Probably going back to IVF with whatever frozen sperm we have left. 
Whats new with you?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Stinas sorry about the SA results :hugs: But you still have a chance with IVF. I'm sending you lots of baby dust! 

I'm in my TWW right now. I've been off clomid for 3 or 4 months. I started taking Bona Dea (www.bonadeaworks.com) it's been better than clomid. I have been scrounging money to buy it every month. Other than that I'm applying for grad school. I guess ill let the universe decide which path I go down. :winkwink:


----------



## Ciaramystic

Tallmom2b said:


> Missbx- Hope you get a nice bfp present on Valentines day!! FX!! Do you usually have long, irregular cycles? I have that issue too.
> 
> Mindgames- sorry AF got you! :hugs:
> 
> tekkitten- Glad to hear you have a better doctor this time! That will make a big difference! That little US pic is so cute!!
> 
> Ciaramystic- how are you feeling? You must be so excited!
> 
> :hi: Stinas!! How are you? :hugs:
> 
> :hi: Sharn! I can't believe you are already in your 3rd trimester!! How's it going?
> 
> WOW! So many bfp on here! I'm beginning to think I started a lucky thread!
> :dust:​

Very excited but also exhausted... My youngest was born 10 years ago in my early 20's... I had energy back then lol... 30's and pregnant is definitely different but I'm loving it... Gonna tell his family tmrw n this is their first grandchild so were stoked to see they're reaction!


----------



## sharnw

Tallmom <3
I know its shockingly flying fast! Cant believe due date is next month.
Im doing well xx
Tallmom you started a lucky thread alright :)
IM CHEERING YOU ON!! =D&gt;:friends:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sharn- glad you are doing well! 

My temps are staying pretty low :shrug: I'm hoping my Thermometer is messed up?


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - Thanks!! It will happen for us both eventually I guess. 

Sharn - !!!! WOW time flies! Glad you are doing well!


----------



## Tallmom2b

I really hope so!! :hugs:


----------



## Ciaramystic

Tallmom2b said:


> Sharn- glad you are doing well!
> 
> My temps are staying pretty low :shrug: I'm hoping my Thermometer is messed up?



Don't worry about temps... Through all the charting, I had high temps and never got my BFP. This cycle when I did, I had one day where it was decently high but on the average they were only .4 to .6 degrees above my cover line all the way up and through BFP!!! Also for you and all the other ladies still TTC... I'm living proof that you are not out of it until after AF. LOL I did not get a BFP until the day it was supposed to arrive and even then it was a barely noticeable line. I did not get a good positive until two days AFTER AF was late and I used MANY different brands trying to get that darker line LOL!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

My temp went up today:happydance: 
But I'm kinda freaking out because I'm layed up on the couch with bad uterine cramping?!? TMI alert, I also have sharp shooting pains in my anus :wacko:
I've been laying here for 30min. I need to get to work but I have no idea how I'm going to be able to sit in a car for 45 min! 
I hope it's implantation and not something bad! 
Not sure if I should call my doc. I guess if it doesn't ease up Ill have to have OH drive me. Ugh!


----------



## sharnw

*Stinas*Time sure has snuck up lol. Hope you are well :flower:

*Tallmom* yay for your temp rise! :D


----------



## tekkitten

Hope it's not anything bad tallmom! It's probably just your body being silly :) Happy for your temp rise!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Thanks to Tylenol I was able to get through the day. Still feels off down there though. Hope I'm back to normal in the am!

How are you feeling Tekkitten? Everything going good?


----------



## Missbx

Af come on Sunday for me... :(


----------



## HayleyJJ

ladies please look at my chart what do you think?

someone said my temps are low :-(


----------



## Tallmom2b

Missbx- sorry AF got you :( fx for this cycle!

Haleyjj- they are kinda low, but as long as they are above the cover line your good.
Low progesterone could cause low temps. If you get a BFP, and your temps are still low, I'd have your doc check your progesterone levels. :)


----------



## tekkitten

I'm feeling ok, other than the gags every morning and being tired. I'm lucky the ms doesn't really affect much beyond first walking up :)

And hayley, your temps are low, but I had the slowest temp rise ever when I got my bfp. My temps were so low I didn't even think I had ovulated! Turns out they just took five or so days to get to a normal temp rise for me.


----------



## HayleyJJ

thanks ladies!

will the levels rise if im pregnant????

tekkitten do you have your bfp chart?


----------



## tekkitten

I will hustle it up and put it on here later :) It was really strange! I tested at 5dpo on the off chance I had ovulated when I thought I did. I had the O pains, ewcm and all, but no temp rise. Never happened before in my previous months of charting. I had to override what ff put as my O date lol.


----------



## Tallmom2b

I had an odd low slow rise too, hope its a good sign!

Haleyjj- when are you due to test?


----------



## Ali_L

Chart stalk request please! 
I'm not sure exactly when I O'd. I had lots of cramping the day before yesterday and yesterday. CF was completely creamy yesterday. Confused.com! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3118a7


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Ali-L, I'm thinking cd24. I bet your temps will keep going up:)


----------



## tekkitten

Ok, here is my attempt at posting my pregnancy graph :) As you can see, total slooooow rise! Did not even look like I ovulated, but I did!
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy graph.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## TWINKLES80

tekkitten said:


> Ok, here is my attempt at posting my pregnancy graph :) As you can see, total slooooow rise! Did not even look like I ovulated, but I did!

I too had a slow rise... No clue when I ovulated too ..month of BfP!


----------



## Ali_L

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi Ali-L, I'm thinking cd24. I bet your temps will keep going up:)

Thanks for looking! I'm planning on testing (against my better judgement!) on Feb 21st. I found out with both of my kids on the 21st of the month. :) Third times a charm?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ali-L- GL! :dust: You and I will both be testing on that day! Hope we both get our BFP!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Good luck Ali and Tallman... FX'd for you!!! 

AFM... I go to the dr. Monday for a "confirmation of pregnancy" app and from there will set up 12 week check-up to listen to heartbeat. I can't wait to see the look on my man's face when he hears it. This will be his first child and right now he's still in the I'm not really believing it phase since there are no indications other than the positive tests lol!! I told him once he hears that heartbeat and sees my belling expanding it will all finally kick in.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Good luck with your appointment today!


----------



## mindgames77

Hey ladies.... My temp dropped quite a bit this morning... Does this mean I'm about to ovulate? I took an opk last night, and it was negative. I'm only n CD 11, but I took clomid this round! 

I don't have any other symptoms that suggest I've ovulated. I have some pain in my left ovary yesterday, but I believe that's normal to experience while on clomid. 
We haven't BD'd at all yet, so I feel like if I'm about to ovulate, that gives me just one time, and I was hoping to get more in! 
Here's my chart!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Missbx

Looks like my temps are staying low this cycle :happydance:


----------



## tekkitten

mindgames, I am from BC too! Northwest :)

I didn't always get a dip before Ovulating, but sometimes I did! Do you use opks? Those really are a great way to tell if your about to ovulate.

edit: never mind, just saw that you did an opk. Do you check cm? I had really distinctive O pains, so I was able to tell. Not sure how clomoid affects things though...


----------



## Tallmom2b

mindgames77 said:


> Hey ladies.... My temp dropped quite a bit this morning... Does this mean I'm about to ovulate? I took an opk last night, and it was negative. I'm only n CD 11, but I took clomid this round!
> 
> I don't have any other symptoms that suggest I've ovulated. I have some pain in my left ovary yesterday, but I believe that's normal to experience while on clomid.
> We haven't BD'd at all yet, so I feel like if I'm about to ovulate, that gives me just one time, and I was hoping to get more in!
> Here's my chart!


Hi mindgames, I think it is really common for there to be a temp. drop before O. CD 11 seems a bit early, but not unheard of. Are your temps still low? What does your chart look like now?


----------



## mindgames77

Here's today's chart but I for some reason did NOT have my alarm go off at 6am (even though there's no reason it shouldn't have, it was still on!) so I took this mornings temp at 7:20!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mindgames77

I also remember that the day of my temp drop, my arms were out of the blankets, and cold. Usually I'm all covered up still. Hopefully that's all it was, because we still haven't bd'd


----------



## Ciaramystic

mindgames77 said:


> Here's today's chart but I for some reason did NOT have my alarm go off at 6am (even though there's no reason it shouldn't have, it was still on!) so I took this mornings temp at 7:20!

I would say you did not ovulate... unless you have a slow rise (which is very possible). Your temp would jump at least .2 degrees over the previous 6 temps to indicate ovulation on a normal basis. I'd say your still in it! Get on that bd'ing!!! 

AFM... App went well. Just a confirmation appointment.. urine test and blood draw. He is going to check my level of progesterone because of the previous mc and put me on a topical cream if it's low to ensure a sticky baby. It will be a few days before the blood testing is back though. I go back March 11th for prenatal pap and to listen to the heartbeat! So stoked... :happydance:

How is everyone else?


----------



## mindgames77

Does anyone if maybe Clomid affects your bbt chart? That could explain my strange temps....like today I had a huge dip without any other sign of ovulation. Negative OPKS. No EWCM, no cramping etc. no environmental factors. 

Here's my chart today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## tekkitten

It just happens sometimes. My temps were always a bit jumpy :)

AFM - I got my doppler today, and I tried 2x with no success. On the 3rd try, I "think" I maybe heard it for like 2 seconds 2 times :D My heart literally jumped the first time I heard it. It was so faint though, I think that a) it could be super buried in there, or b) my placenta is on the front of my uterus. I can hear the placenta wind sound clear as day, so its possible.

The other thing is, at one point only, the doppler jumped to 164! The highest it went before dropping to my heartrate before that was 125-130. So I think maybe it picked up something super briefly. Either way, its enough for me for now :) less than 2 weeks till my us!


----------



## Ciaramystic

tekkitten said:


> It just happens sometimes. My temps were always a bit jumpy :)
> 
> AFM - I got my doppler today, and I tried 2x with no success. On the 3rd try, I "think" I maybe heard it for like 2 seconds 2 times :D My heart literally jumped the first time I heard it. It was so faint though, I think that a) it could be super buried in there, or b) my placenta is on the front of my uterus. I can hear the placenta wind sound clear as day, so its possible.
> 
> The other thing is, at one point only, the doppler jumped to 164! The highest it went before dropping to my heartrate before that was 125-130. So I think maybe it picked up something super briefly. Either way, its enough for me for now :) less than 2 weeks till my us!

i can't wait to see the the us pic!!! But really... you need to post a bump picture girl!!! I wanna see!!! LOL!!!


----------



## tekkitten

No bump yet, just fat lol :) I will when i have one!


----------



## Tallmom2b

mindgames- I think your body is gearing for O. I'd start bding asap! :sex: 
GL FX! :dust:

tekkitten- congrats on hearing the heartbeat! Those 2 weeks till your us will go quick ;)

AFM, i'm out :( AF got me today.


----------



## maddy1

Hello alllll
I am a huge chart stalker and would love to join!
10 dpo today, will test in the a.m
My temp dropped today, hoping it goes back up tomo!


----------



## Missbx

Looks like this cycle is going to be all over the place again. 
:(


----------



## mindgames77

I think you girls were right... Today I have quite a good amount of EWCM...like when I wipe even...funny, I'm on clomid this round, and its supposed, if anything, minimize your cervical mucous. I've been drinking quite a bit of grapefruit juice, maybe that's why. Anyways, just waiting for ovulation now I suppose! My temps are still low...


----------



## StephyB

Hi Ladies!!
I'm going insane!!
I'm new to charting and have been very bad at it - but these past couple of days I have been faithful....
Last month I was temping at different times- anywhere from 5am -7am....so I can't really compare to last month...
Here's my chart if anyone can help?
I had blood done last month and dr said everything is normal - no thyroid issues

Appreciate all feedback!

https://FertilityFriend.com/home/411f1e/


----------



## Tallmom2b

Maddy1- your chart looks amazing!! Looks like a bfp chart maybe. :)

Missbx- are you using OPKs? 

StephyB- keep bding! Looks like your body is gearing up for O!! :happydance: 
When your temp goes up and stays up for 3 days in a row then you know for sure that you did O. GL!

Mindgames- what's your chart looking like now? Can you put a link in your siggy?


----------



## pipsbabybean

StephyB said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> I'm going insane!!
> I'm new to charting and have been very bad at it - but these past couple of days I have been faithful....
> Last month I was temping at different times- anywhere from 5am -7am....so I can't really compare to last month...
> Here's my chart if anyone can help?
> I had blood done last month and dr said everything is normal - no thyroid issues
> 
> Appreciate all feedback!
> 
> https://FertilityFriend.com/home/411f1e/

Hey hun I have a link to a page with a temp converter for diff times if you can't always get the same time , ill find it x


----------



## mindgames77

Here's my chart today... Still negative OPKS.

And I don't know how to put it in my sig? Especially since I'm on an iPad. Any suggestions?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## StephyB

Thanks Ladies!!!!
XO

Hubby has been sick :(

Hopefuly we can BD toinght!!!!


----------



## maddy1

Tallmom2b said:


> Maddy1- your chart looks amazing!! Looks like a bfp chart maybe. :)
> 
> Missbx- are you using OPKs?
> 
> StephyB- keep bding! Looks like your body is gearing up for O!! :happydance:
> When your temp goes up and stays up for 3 days in a row then you know for sure that you did O. GL!
> 
> Mindgames- what's your chart looking like now? Can you put a link in your siggy?


Hi 
would you mind checking my chart out?
So down about the dip today
Guess tomo will tell!


----------



## mindgames77

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mindgames77

You guys think I already ovulated? I ask because I have no more OPKS, so I can't tell if I'm still having my surge, and I've had no real pain yet (which I mean I haven't before, but because I'm on clomid this month, I assumed I would) and lastly because we might be going out of town tonight, and given the way we have to do things (turkey baster) I'm wondering if its worth it to bring all of our stuff with us for one more BD. I realize there has to be a few high temps to confirm, but just wondering what your opinions are.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I hope I can join you ladies, maybe some of you can check my chart out and see what you ladies think. :)


----------



## mindgames77

Help!! Have I not ovulated yet? Positive opk on CD 17... I could ovulate today still I guess... But why the weird temps?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Missbx

Tallmom2b said:


> Maddy1- your chart looks amazing!! Looks like a bfp chart maybe. :)
> 
> Missbx- are you using OPKs?
> 
> StephyB- keep bding! Looks like your body is gearing up for O!! :happydance:
> When your temp goes up and stays up for 3 days in a row then you know for sure that you did O. GL!
> 
> Mindgames- what's your chart looking like now? Can you put a link in your siggy?

I will be useing opks hopefully next cycle x


----------



## tekkitten

mindgames77 said:


> Help!! Have I not ovulated yet? Positive opk on CD 17... I could ovulate today still I guess... But why the weird temps?!

Maybe your body geared up to O then didn't. Its hard to say, just have to see what happens in the next few days <3


----------



## Missbx

Tekkitten just seen your 11 wks Today time go's so fast! Happy 11 weeeks to you Hun ! :) 

When's your next scan? You got a bump yet? :) xx


----------



## StephyB

Help!!!

look at my chart - CD 32 today and still no O!!!
https://FertilityFriend.com/home/411f1e/


----------



## tekkitten

Missbx said:


> Tekkitten just seen your 11 wks Today time go's so fast! Happy 11 weeeks to you Hun ! :)
> 
> When's your next scan? You got a bump yet? :) xx

Thanks :D

Next scan is in a week exactly! Have Doppler and heard hb again today :) No bump, but it's starting to feel a little bit hard, so I think it'll be a different story in a few weeks ;)


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ladies would someone take a look at my chart please, let me no wat u think 

Here's my opks last one is today 4 above r yesterday

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/BFD13EED-F3F7-486B-A232-BD99FA83D343-1820-000000E72FE38472.jpg


----------



## mindgames77

What on earth is going on?! I swear I've ovulated, so why hasn't FF caught it??
I have exhausted all my effort. I had all the right signs. I was on clomid this round (I DO ovulate on my own though) and yet its looking like I won't be ovulating at all. My DH can only "deliver his goods" so much. (Typically we do the deed twice per cycle, and this cycle we've done it four times!) I feel completely discouraged, confused and I'm not sure what to do.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tekkitten

I bet if you plug in a high temp for tomorrow it will show crosshairs


----------



## Andielina

My first month charting... not sure what to think? 14dpo with no witch yet & high temps. :wacko:

I know it can take a few months to establish a pattern with your temps, but I was always told that increasing/high temps at the end of your luteal phase were an awesome sign, but I've had nothing but bfn's! Could I really still be too early for a bfp?

Any advice? I greatly appreciate any input! :flower:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/376269/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## mindgames77

So I finally got my crosshairs...I'm 5dpo. Is it normal for your temp to drop below the coverline so soon though?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 61.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mindgames77

Not to mention that a lot of my temps before ovulation are above the coverline....


----------



## Mrs A

I think ff is wrong.


----------



## Missbx

Can paracetamol cause a temp spike? x


----------



## lilyV

Hi ladies, just popping in to say hello


----------



## mindgames77

Look at my chart last month vs this month! Is this a good thing? My temps keep, generally speaking, getting higher?

Last month:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mindgames77

This month:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mrs A

Charts looking good honey!!


----------



## lilyV

yes, chart looks good. though personally i wouldn't like the temp at 5dpo and remain cautious. gl to you though!!


----------



## mindgames77

What's with the dashed line? I haven't missed a temp and I've taken them at the same time......

Edit: figured it out! It's because I listed a fever as a symptom last night even though I never actually checked to see if I had one, just felt like I did for about an hour. 

Here's my chart now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mindgames77

Does the lower temp today mean I'm out?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Missbx

mindgames77 said:


> Does the lower temp today mean I'm out?

It might be implantation drop! Fx it is! Xx


----------



## Missbx

Hope your scan went well today Tekkitten xx


----------



## tekkitten

Hi! It did go well :) I didnt drink enough water so the pic isn't the best.

It was dancing, and waving. And now I am 12 weeks. I can finally be open about it!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## StephyB

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/411f1e/
 



Attached Files:







411f1e.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Missbx

StephyB said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/411f1e/

Looks like you ovulated in Cd35 x


----------



## Missbx

tekkitten said:


> Hi! It did go well :) I didnt drink enough water so the pic isn't the best.
> 
> It was dancing, and waving. And now I am 12 weeks. I can finally be open about it!

Aw lovely the baby's got allot bigger since last scan its amazing how much they can grow in a few weeks xx


----------



## Missbx

What's eveyone think of my chart? When I take override away it says it has not detected ovulation yet and I'm wondering wether to start ac again? x


----------



## lilyV

Missbx, the factors in the chart (cm vs temp) don't add up to something I can understand. If it helps, I don't think FF is as accurate as we'd think. This cycle, I got the HCG trigger shot on CD14 yet FF is adamant I o'ed on CD16. Medically impossible.

GL to you.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi everyone :hi: 
Tekkitten- yae! 12 weeks! Time goes by so fast! I think your scan came out great!

SarahB- I don't think you have Od yet. Have you been to the fertility doc? Do you know why you are having long cycles?

Missbx- It seems like you may have Od. If your temps stay up I'd say yes for sure.

This month marks year 3 for me. I've come a long way in my what I know about TTC. Clomid regulated my cycles but I couldn't take it forever so I stopped after 5 rounds. Then I discovered Bona Dea (which I've mentioned on this thread before I think). It really has helped. After clomid I had an annovulatory cycle and then started taking the tincture and Od on cd 14!! First time ever for me! Now my body seems to have settled into the 43 day cycle which I'll take! Before my cycles where 80-85 days long :(
Anyway, for those of you who have irregular cycles I highly recommend Bona Dea!


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - Hiii! Im sorry you have hit the 3yr mark. I hope you get your BFP soon! You deserve it!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Stinas! It's good to "see" you again! How are you doing? Congrats on the 15 eggs! When do you start IVF?
I'm in the TWW, and not holding my breath ;)


----------



## lilyV

Tallmom2b, hope you get your bfp soon


----------



## Tallmom2b

Same to you lily! Looks like you are about to O soon :)


----------



## lilyV

omg, I hope so!!!!!  I get a status update on my follicles tomor AM.


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - I started IVF #2 a couple weeks ago. Did retrieval today...possible transfer by friday......hoping our fertilization report tom comes back great.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- That's exciting! You've waited so long to try again! Fx for you! Keep us posted :hugs:

Lily- How did your appointment go this morn.?


----------



## lilyV

Appt went SO well!! My follicle grew 5mm from Sat! She said I'd be ready to trigger either today (which didn't happen, my levels were too low) or tomorrow. I'm back 2mor AM for u/s, b/w, and trigger... unless something's up :-/

Are you going natural?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Lily- :happydance: fx for you! I hope this is it for you! 
I am going natural now. I did 5 rounds of clomid. The last 4 at 100mg. It regulated my cycle but no BFP :(
After clomid I started taking the red raspberry leaf tincture (Bona Dea) it's the only natural remedy that has actually made a difference. It's about $50 a month so not sure if I can afford it for next cycle :(


----------



## lilyV

oh my. if you would have continued w your RE, what would be the next step? TTC is so tough and it put your body through havoc... iDK how long it takes for your body to get back to 'normal' but I'm sure it's months :-(
GL hon.


----------



## Tallmom2b

If I had had the money I probably would have wanted to go on to IUI or right to IVF. But my insurance doesn't cover it. 
Both OH and I have gotten checked out and there isn't any big reason why we can't get pregnant. I just have irregular cycles. But they have gotten shorter and more predictable lately so that's hopeful. :)
Are you doing IUI or IVF?


----------



## lilyV

ugh... yeah, we can't afford that... or we're not there yet..?? doing timed intercourse (ya right, dh has excellent sperm we don't need to time) and clomid 100mg.

Nothing concrete was found but maybe I have ovulation probs. and so here we are.


----------



## Tallmom2b

I wish you the best of luck! I bet you'll get your BFP soon! 
:dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Lets just say I'm VERRRRY excited to see what tomorrow's temp will be, I had a really low temp this morn. That looks like it COULD be implantation??


----------



## Tallmom2b

AF just got me!! 
Short LP :( 
Stupid full moon!


----------



## lilyV

oh no, I'm so sorry!!! *hugs*


----------



## sharnw

Stinas big congratulations to you!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Stinas

Thanks sharn!!!

Tallmom - how are you??!


----------



## tekkitten

Woo! Congrats stinas!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Congrats Stinas! You guys worked hard to get your BFP! So happy for you!!! :hugs:

I'm doing well, kinda sorta NTNP right now. I'm starting grad school this summer, it's a two year program. But I'm still hoping I get to be a mom some day.


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - thank you!! Congrats on going to grad school!!!! What are you going for?


----------



## Tallmom2b

I'm going for my MFA in Studio Art. I have a bachelors in Visual Fine Arts. I'm looking to probably teach at a university level, a job that will allow me time to focus on my own art too. I'm pretty psyched! 
But I also don't want to give up TTC. My OH and I aren't getting any younger! ;)


----------



## MZCHUNGEYE

Took clomid 100mg cd 2-6.
I have PCOS.
Walgreens Opk 20pk started 4/9

1. We need to know which one do you all think is positive? 

2. Or when u think surge began?

The bottom one was taken 4/17
the one before it was taken 4/16
And the two above it was Saturday 4/13. 

I BD the 8th, 10th, 14th, 17th this month. 

3. Should I keep Bding? 

4. If so, how often at this point?

Here's my chart:

https://fertilityfriend.com/home/3f1fa3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 59.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tekkitten

Keep bding, looks like you might o soon!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi MZCHUNGEYE, I agree with tekkitten, I think you are going to O soon, if you haven't already. Yesterday's OPK looks the most positive out of all of them. Keep bding until you get 3 days in a row of temps that are over your cover line. GL! :dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- How are you feeling? :)


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom2b said:


> Stinas- How are you feeling? :)

I am good. No symptoms or anything...feel the same actually lol Only difference is that once I get into bed, im out like a light half hour later, when it normally takes hours. I am a night owl, but I havent seen 2am since last weekend, and thats only because I work late lol Besides that, I am truly starting to believe "symptoms" are a bunch of BS! Like you feel this and you feel that, yeah, no you dont. Granted everyone is different......i just have yet to feel anything......and mind you, I have two cooking! 

How are you?


----------



## Tallmom2b

I was wondering if you might have twins!! That's exciting! I bet you'll start feeling symptoms by 8 weeks. One of my friends had morn. sickness in her second trimester only. Do ya never know! 

AFM- busy working and getting things set for school. May be gearing up to O soon but have been kinda not paying as much attention... Sorta ;)


----------



## Stinas

I went in for my first scan on monday and they found two saks w/yolks. One sak was a bit irregular shaped, but still had a very visible sak, so I guess I will know for sure this time next week at my second scan. My betas were super high, doc always thought twins. The irregular sak thing kind of scared me, but all the twin ladies are saying it looks fine. 
All I really have is gas. I have never burped soooo much in my life. lol Thats about it. I hope I dont get ms. My mom said she felt fine with me and my brother. She said you get the throw up feeling at the back of your throat, but thats about it. Hopefully I will be the same. 

Is it weird going back to school?


----------



## tekkitten

I didn't have any real symptoms in first tri either. I gagged more than usual, but nothing else really. Now (as of the last 3 or so weeks) I'm SUPER gassy (lol joy), hiccup randomly all the time, and am tired. Oh, and my boobs are huge :/ Went from a C/D to a DD already! And I'm not even halfway yet, lord help me...

I think you'll start having random symptoms 8-12 weeks as well :) Not everyone is the same, so it could be anything really!


----------



## Missbx

Hello

Ff moved my ovulation day when I put my temp in this morning from cd23to cd25 witch one looks right? x

https://i48.tinypic.com/2q9gf4k.jpg


----------



## tekkitten

I would say 25 looks correct :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

I think cd 25 looks right too. If keep bding just in case though.


----------



## Missbx

What's eveyone think of my chart I'm 12dpo?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e3074//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart
​


----------



## lilyV

not bad. if it's up tomorrow, higher than 11dpo, then I say it looks promising. gl :)


----------



## Missbx

It's still going up! :) I thought it should be dropping now. x


----------



## Missbx

So ive been given free vip for 5days and Fertility friend says Implantation Signs:	Possibly Triphasic on Day 35


----------



## Ciaramystic

I haven't been on here forever!!! Have I missed any BFP's??? @Miss... Looks good! See a red highlight... Light spotting??? @Tek... halfway through yay!!! Have you found (or are you going to) the sex yet??? I go in 8 days for an ultrasound to find the gender!!!


----------



## kmr1763

Hey ladies! Could you guys check out my chart? I've got triphasic in my head and need opinions! Faint positives on wondfos, but no other test! Chart triphasic?


----------



## tekkitten

Chiara - My friends are doing a gender reveal for me! May 11, can't wait :D Pretty sure it's a boy though.

Kmr- it looks good, which tests have you used?

Missbx- have you tested yet?


----------



## kmr1763

tekkitten said:


> Chiara - My friends are doing a gender reveal for me! May 11, can't wait :D Pretty sure it's a boy though.
> 
> Kmr- it looks good, which tests have you used?
> 
> Missbx- have you tested yet?

Only wondfo and frer


----------



## Missbx

tekkitten said:


> Chiara - My friends are doing a gender reveal for me! May 11, can't wait :D Pretty sure it's a boy though.
> 
> Kmr- it looks good, which tests have you used?
> 
> Missbx- have you tested yet?

I tested and got a bfn on a 10miu ic I've got some FRER'S coming in the post and I will test with one of them if Af don't beat me to it xx


----------



## Ciaramystic

kmr1763 said:


> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> Chiara - My friends are doing a gender reveal for me! May 11, can't wait :D Pretty sure it's a boy though.
> 
> Kmr- it looks good, which tests have you used?
> 
> Missbx- have you tested yet?
> 
> Only wondfo and frerClick to expand...

Congrats on the BFP!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Stinas

Congrats!!!


----------



## Missbx

Congratulations x


----------



## Babydust28

Anyone wana stalk my chart and give me feedback please, this is first time charting and I'm clueless :blush: xx


----------



## lilyV

post your chart.


----------



## tekkitten

Yes, I feel like chart stalking :) I kind of miss analyzing mine!


----------



## TWINKLES80

Hi ladies! Hope you all are doing well!

Post charts away! :thumbup: glad to help!


----------



## sharnw

Hi all :)
I love your avatar *Ciaramystic*
Lovely to see you's are in 3rd tri *tekkitten *and *TWINKLES*

Hi *Tallmom* :)
Hope all you lovely ladies are well!

I might start charting again xx havent had a full flow since birth

GL to all :dust:


----------



## Missbx

Hello ladies how are you getting on? I'm still ttc I'm on my first cycle of soy what do you think of my chart? x


----------



## StephyB

Hi ladies - can anyone make sense of this??https://FertilityFriend.com/home/411f1e/


----------



## tekkitten

Stephy - It looks anovulary, with perhaps a random spike due to a heat wave or fighting off illness? Do you do opks at all? I would say that if your temps keep rising in the next several days (say above 97.5-97.6 or so), then maybe O did in fact happen the day before your temp spike :)


----------



## StephyB

tekkitten said:


> Stephy - It looks anovulary, with perhaps a random spike due to a heat wave or fighting off illness? Do you do opks at all? I would say that if your temps keep rising in the next several days (say above 97.5-97.6 or so), then maybe O did in fact happen the day before your temp spike :)

Thank you for your feedback :) I don't think I have O'd. Believe the stupid cysts are back :(


----------



## mindgames77

Hi Ladies. 

My husband and I are back TTC after miscarrying our first at 13 weeks. We were on our first round of clomid when we got pregnant. I'm back on clomid this cycle, and I wanted you to take a look at my chart. I swear I've ovulated but my temps aren't...ideal? They seem pretty low for post-ovulation temps and so I'm just wondering what you all think?
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php


----------



## tekkitten

Do you have a link to your chart?

Temps didn't confirm my O month of bfp, it was my cm and o pains that told me I ovulated. Is this similar to you?


----------



## mindgames77

Sorry I tried attaching but looks like it failed. Here:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tekkitten

Try plugging in one more temp and see if ff gives you crosshairs. It could just be a slow rise :)


----------



## Kristeeny1

Would anyone like to take a look at my chart? :flower:

I tested today with an IC but got a BFN. I am curious to see what my temp does tomorrow.


----------



## brunettebimbo

mindgames77 said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> My husband and I are back TTC after miscarrying our first at 13 weeks. We were on our first round of clomid when we got pregnant. I'm back on clomid this cycle, and I wanted you to take a look at my chart. I swear I've ovulated but my temps aren't...ideal? They seem pretty low for post-ovulation temps and so I'm just wondering what you all think?
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php

That's my chart I think!? :lol:


----------



## tekkitten

Kris- Sorry I missed that! And sorry af got you :/ 

Hi brunette!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Hun, What do you think of mine?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bit about me this cycle. 

I came of BCP on 24th June and had my withdrawal bleed was 26th-27th June. I figured AF would arrive 24th-28th July as my cycles have always been 28-32 days long. 32 days came and went. I'd been charting but my thermometer wasn't correct and thought I ovulated either CD15 or CD20. I kept testing and getting indent lines 

Finally yesterday at CD44 I got my crosshairs making me now 9DPO and according to FF I am due AF on Friday. Gutted that for the first time in my adult life my cycles have messed up and gone ridiculously long, typically when we decide to TTC!

FF recommends testing on 20th if still no AF.


----------



## tekkitten

I would say thats a pretty clear O :) We'll have to see what it keeps doing! Looks good so far.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been symptom spotting ALOT! Just hoping its not all in my head! This has been one long ass cycle, its depressing!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Big temperature drop this morning :(


----------



## Missbx

Looks like I'm going to ovulate today or tomorrow! :) x


----------



## brunettebimbo

For some reason I've been given the VIP feature free again on FF. Is there anything you recommend looking at?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Can I have some advice please girls? You all seem clued up!

I'm new to charting. I came off the pill at the end of June and this was my first cycle, I am usually 28-32 days 

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/BB38EF8F-D158-4EF1-AB7B-1D51470AE8F1-957-0000005A1B2DF462_zpsd9982b3c.jpg

This is this months, the first white circle was because I took my temperature at 7.15 and its usually 6-6.30am and the second is because we had been out drinking that night, I was up and down all night, I only slept solid from 5.15 until 7am. I took my temperature at 7am. 

This is this months counting those temperatures 
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/4BE48B23-36A7-4E37-A2DD-E16E1B8C8BF5-957-0000005A0738A654_zps8465a8d4.jpg

And this is discarding them 
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/74889B64-017B-4D9B-8896-88345B8A3CB4-957-00000059FC920D16_zpsd6758034.jpg

What do you think I should do? Discard or keep? Will they be really wrong?


----------



## mindgames77

I'm having another weird chart so far this month! The one huge temp rise is from being hung over that morning haha. 

But I've never had a dip like yesterday's before. In fact I've never been below 36 degrees Celsius. And then I swore I ovulated yesterday. It was in the time frame of my positive OPK and I had ovulation pains. But today my temp is still really low. Any ideas? I'm assuming if I didn't ovulate yesterday that I will be today...which is kind of disappointing as we can't BD again! 

Thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tekkitten

It took my temp 5 days after O to rise on my bfp cycle  So Id say your not out of the game. Good luck!


----------



## sharnw

Tekkitten, wow!!! Your bubs due anytime now. Congrats! Hope all goes smooth and quick for your labour :)


----------



## tekkitten

Thanks! She seems pretty comfortable on there, so I don't anticipate it being anytime super soon lol :)


----------



## mindgames77

So I've definitely ovulated, it's just a matter of when. I think it was cd 18 but if it was, wouldn't fertility friend show it by now? I'm thinking they'll say cd19? What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think CD18. I guess you'll get crosshairs tomorrow :)


----------



## rachy28

Any opinions on my chart. I get excited at the slightest difference in my charts every month :wacko:
Keep the excitement going!


----------



## brunettebimbo

That is a very nice looking chart! FX!


----------



## rachy28

I got a "possibly triphasic" message from ff today :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: When are you testing?


----------



## rachy28

Af due thurs so probably Friday :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

FX for you!


----------



## Missbx

Hello ladies looks like I might be 2dpo depending on the temps over the next few days x


----------



## sharnw

Tekkiten Big congrats for your baby girl!! 
You've come so far and your baby is finally here :)


----------



## Enduringplum

Oh, I'm glad I finally found this thread! I posted my chart in its own thread, but so far I haven't had any replies and I'm soooooo impatient!

I'm in my 2WW and my chart this month is very different from any of my previous charts. I usually ovulate late, but not this late, although I did ovulate at about this time in my cycle when I conceived my five-year-old through injectables + IUI.

I have Lupus and PCOS, so I take my Lupus drugs and metformin for the PCOS. I've also been using Emeritas progesterone cream, which increased the length of my luteal phase, and for the last two months I've been using Fertilaid.

I apologize if you're seeing my chart for the third time and I appreciate any advice or insight that you can offer.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1a2873//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## tekkitten

Thank you sharn! It's been quite the journey lol, so very happy <3 hope your doing well!


----------



## Keds195

Hi ladies this is my first month charting. I think I od on cd15 can anyone take a look at my chart and see if they agree? X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rachy28

Yes u did :happydance:


----------



## Keds195

Yes I did got my crosshairs today. Is it sad that I'm excited about this lol. Oh the joys of ttc. Do you think we've bd enough?x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think so yes :)


----------



## rachy28

Keds195 said:


> Yes I did got my crosshairs today. Is it sad that I'm excited about this lol. Oh the joys of ttc. Do you think we've bd enough?x

I get excited too ;) as for the :sex: I think you've definitely covered all basis ;)


----------



## Keds195

Thanks lets hope we get our bfp this month xx


----------

